# Fire Emblem Fates General Discussion: Filled with Nohrian Scum



## Cress

Fire Emblem Fates is the sequel to Fire Emblem Awakening, both on the 3DS. The game will release on June 25, 2015 in Japan, and in 2016 for the rest of the world.


Spoiler: Gameplay



_From the teaser trailer, it has been confirmed that Pair Up will return. The game introduces what appear to be Japanese-style equivalents to the traditional weapon triangle of sword, lance, and axe: the katana (刀), a form of single-edged sword, the naginata (薙刀), a type of polearm with a weapon triangle advantage over swords, and the kanabō (金棒), a truncheon-like weapon. Bows have also gained a placement in the weapon triangle; so far, they are known to have a disadvantage to the katana. It has been confirmed that weapon durability has been removed.
There is also a new Phoenix mode, where dead allies will be revived at the end of every turn. Casual mode is also returning, where dead allies are revived after every battle._





Spoiler: Characters



_Six named characters appear in the teaser trailer: Kazahana (カザハナ), Hinoka (ヒノカ), Rinka (リンカ), Felicia (フェリシア), Ganz (ガンズ), and Max/Marx (マークス). The trailer also prominently features a blue-haired woman, whose name is currently unknown. A character named Kamui (カムイ) is also mentioned during a conversation. The enemy faction portayed in the trailer are known as the "Soldiers of the Dark Night" (暗夜兵)._





Spoiler: Plot



_The new Fire Emblem ? which has yet to be named in full ? is the story of two kingdoms at war. Players will customize the game's protagonist and choose to side with one kingdom or the other ? the peace-love Hoshido, or the glory-seeking Nohr. The game's battles, outcomes and story will differ accordingly.

Those that side with the Hoshido, Trinen said, are in for a "more accessible," traditional path in regards to the Fire Emblem series. As for those that side with the Nohr, the experience will prove to be more of a challenge as players attempt to revolutionize the kingdom from inside._





Spoiler: Trailers



January 2015 Direct





April 2015 Direct





E3 Trailer







Speculation:
http://pheonyxian.tumblr.com/post/108095305127/everything-you-need-to-know-about-the-new-fire
http://serenesforest.net/fire-emblem-if/january-analysis/
Thank you Ayaya for the websites!​


Spoiler: The Castles of TBT



Fill out this form to have me add your castle here!


		HTML:
	

[INDENT][B]Castle Name:[/B] 
[B]Castle Address:[/B] 
[B]Fates:[/B] Birthright/Conquest/Revelations
[B]Food:[/B] 
[B]Ore:[/B] [/INDENT]


*North America:*
*AkatsukiYoshi*
*Castle Name:* Ft. Yoshi
*Castle Address:* 10767-34527-29848-42215
*Fates:* Conquest
*Food:* Milk
*Ore:* Ruby​
*Ayaya*
*Castle Name:* Mimei-jo
*Castle Address:* 08635-72595-89652-99977
*Fates:* Birthright
*Food:* Daikon
*Ore:* Lapis​
*Capella*
*Castle Name:* gensokyo
*Castle Address:* 02265-65130-23246-83486
*Fates:* Birthright
*Food:* Rice
*Ore:* Lapis​
*Chroma Red*
*Castle Name:* Rabanastre
*Castle Address:* 05644-03626-93579-75542
*Fates:* Birthright
*Food:* Fish
*Ore:* Quartz​
*justice*
*Castle Name:* Skyhold
*Castle Address:* 02889-61593-06925-50816
*Fates:* Birthright
*Food:* Beans
*Ore:* Amber​
*Matt0106*
*Castle Name:* Seafield Fort
*Castle Address:* 14526-99727-38220-59048
*Fates:* Birthright
*Food*: Beans
*Ore:* Lapis​
*PuffleKirby21*
*Castle Name:* Ch?teau Divin
*Castle Address:* 00665-43363-58124-33959
*Fates:* Birthright
*Food:* Peaches
*Ore:* Quartz​
*Thunder*
*Castle Name:* Sei'an-kyo
*Castle Address*: 01675-24026-18830-10639
*Fates:* Birthright
*Food:* Rice
*Ore:* Pearls​



And Italian architecture.

If there's anything to add, tell me and I'll add it!​




EGG 18 IS ETERNAL, IT SHALL NEVER LEAVE


----------



## bloomwaker

There's speculation that the customizable Avatar returns for this one, which is something I'm excited about.

I don't know that anything can save me from my obsession with Awakening, but I'm still very much looking forward to this one.


----------



## windfall

So hyped.  Hope its not new 3ds exclusive because I'd buy it even if it is :'( 
My wallet.....

Loving the Japanese-esque designs!


----------



## bloomwaker

Definitely. The new direction with the location (or at least, they seemed new to me) is something I'm looking forward to. I want to watch the trailer again to see what they show off, but I'm stuck at work for a couple of hours more. I haven't even seen the direct yet...


----------



## Cress

lynncrossing said:


> There's speculation that the customizable Avatar returns for this one, which is something I'm excited about.
> 
> I don't know that anything can save me from my obsession with Awakening, but I'm still very much looking forward to this one.



It does seem possible since there was a first-person view part in the trailer. (Honestly I'd rather have an Awakening sequel or prequel, but this is still amazing.)


----------



## brutalitea

I'm so excited! Fire Emblem is my 2nd favorite Nintendo series (after Pokemon).


----------



## Solar

I'm extremely excited, loved Awakening and the character design in this game looks so good. I also really like the concept of having every choice matter.


----------



## bloomwaker

PuffleKirby21 said:


> It does seem possible since there was a first-person view part in the trailer. (Honestly I'd rather have an Awakening sequel or prequel, but this is still amazing.)



In terms of story, I sort of completed a lot of Awakening in my head. While it would be interesting to see a sequel, I'm also partially relieved that it's not. A story revolving around the kids would be interesting, though I wonder how they'd deal with everyone's different ships (maybe data from an Awakening file? haha). 

Since Awakening had DLC with other games' characters in it, I wonder if FE14 will do the same. I sure hope so. It would be nice to see these characters again. 


But seriously, I cannot begin to explain how obsessed I am with Awakening. It's going to be pretty much all I draw this year.


----------



## Cress

lynncrossing said:


> Since Awakening had DLC with other games' characters in it, I wonder if FE14 will do the same. I sure hope so. It would be nice to see these characters again.
> 
> 
> But seriously, I cannot begin to explain how obsessed I am with Awakening. It's going to be pretty much all I draw this year.



It would be strange if DLC didn't return. The Awakening DLC didn't feel like "milking" (but I've never seen DLC as milking so I might not be the best person to ask) so I would enjoy it greatly. Maybe they'll have the Outrealms again and meet Chrom and everyone from Awakening? And will amiibo be used somehow?


----------



## bloomwaker

If you only play Nintendo games, then DLC probably won't feel like milking to you. I've yet to experience non-Nintendo DLC, but the bad DLC experiences I've heard about  have all been outside of Nintendo, while people repeatedly praise Nintendo DLC for actually being very much worth it. Mario Kart 8, for example, has fantastic DLC.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

I'm super hyped for this. I loved Awakening (Still need to beat it) and this looks very promising as well. Kind of hope this is a sequel to Awakening, like how Radiant Dawn was a sequel to Path of Radiance.


----------



## Cress

DeviousCrossing said:


> I'm super hyped for this. I loved Awakening (Still need to beat it) and this looks very promising as well. Kind of hope this is a sequel to Awakening, like how Radiant Dawn was a sequel to Path of Radiance.



It isn't, it has completely new characters and I think Nintendo has said the games don't connect in any way.


----------



## bloomwaker

It seems like the cast of characters is completely different, though.

Ah... I was going to start a new Fire Emblem: Awakening Classic Lunatic file, too. I've played through that game way too many times. I probably won't ever touch Lunatic+ though.

Which reminds me, I wonder what the new, never-before-seen challenges are going to be. 

I also want to know more about key story points and visuals. For example, the different colors









I just realized, the necklace seems to be glowing in the second one, but not the first. Maybe it signifies an important turn in the story (hence the added color change). Who knows.


----------



## Cress

lynncrossing said:


> If you only play Nintendo games, then DLC probably won't feel like milking to you. I've yet to experience non-Nintendo DLC, but the bad DLC experiences I've heard about  have all been outside of Nintendo, while people repeatedly praise Nintendo DLC for actually being very much worth it. Mario Kart 8, for example, has fantastic DLC.



I've bought some DLC on my XBOX 360 but that doesn't feel like milking to me (even if it is only 3 games...)


----------



## Cory

If what?


----------



## Cress

lynncrossing said:


>



Why does her outfit look darker than in the trailer?
EDIT: It isn't I guess I just thought it looked more like the second outfit.
- - - Post Merge - - -



Cory said:


> If what?



And the jokes begin.


----------



## bloomwaker

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Why does her outfit look darker than in the trailer?
> EDIT: It isn't I guess I just thought it looked more like the second outfit.
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And the jokes begin.


She seems to have two color schemes. The lighting in the second one also made me think her hair color had gotten lighter, but since her skin looks lighter too, I'm just going to assume it's the setting and lighting.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

PuffleKirby21 said:


> It isn't, it has completely new characters and I think Nintendo has said the games don't connect in any way.


I see. I'm dumb. 

Still, I'm hyped. I'll be picking this up whenever it comes out.


----------



## Joy

Oh heck yessss I'm stoked 
I just started playing Awakening and I'm new to the franchise but I love it so far


----------



## brutalitea

Cory said:


> If what?



If... If... If you give Nintendo money they will give you this game? IDK


----------



## Cress

Tae said:


> If... If... If you give Nintendo money they will give you this game? IDK



HOW MUCH? XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Just reposting this since it seems really interesting.



PuffleKirby21 said:


> _The game introduces what appear to be Japanese-style equivalents to the traditional weapon triangle of sword, lance, and axe: the katana (刀), a form of single-edged sword, the naginata (薙刀), a type of polearm with a weapon triangle advantage over swords, and the kanabō (金棒), a truncheon-like weapon. Bows have also gained a placement in the weapon triangle; so far, they are known to have a disadvantage to the katana._​



Hopefully this will make a bigger impact than it did in Awakening (seriously it was pointless unless you did Lunatic or Lunatic+). No mention if a magic triangle, er... square? will come back yet.


----------



## CR33P

i might get it but i don't own fe:awakening so i have no experience in these games
and better not be new3ds exclusive


----------



## Ayaya

WOO EXCITE!! I wish I knew Japanese history cause the story might be related/inspired from it? All I can think of is the Sengoku era... Also something to note: This may be a west vs. east war? Some characters seem to dress up in eastern garment while the other in western. I'm not sure which one is our side but it may be east since most enemies in the trailer are dressed in western garment.







Since we can't see their face, the crumbling/fading figure may be our PC and it seems like they were choking the girl? She may be part of the enemy.

and the "if", the choices being important, and some parts of the trailer makes me think that time-traveling may be involved. If the first battle in the trailer turning into a painting means anything, the battle that we're taking part of may take place in the past.

...I'm speculating all of these from the trailer alone and I'd probably be wrong lol.


----------



## Cress

CR33P said:


> i might get it but i don't own fe:awakening so i have no experience in these games
> and better not be new3ds exclusive



I'm 95% sure it's not exclusive.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ayaya said:


> WOO EXCITE!! I wish I knew Japanese history cause the story might be related/inspired from it? All I can think of is the Sengoku era... Also something to note: This may be a west vs. east war? Some characters seem to dress up in eastern garment while the other in western. I'm not sure which one is our side but it may be east since most enemies in the trailer are dressed in western garment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since we can't see their face, the crumbling/fading figure may be our PC and it seems like they were choking the girl? She may be part of the enemy.
> 
> and the "if", the choices being important, and some parts of the trailer makes me think that time-traveling may be involved. If the first battle in the trailer turning into a painting means anything, the battle that we're taking part of may take place in the past.
> 
> ...I'm speculating all of these from the trailer alone and I'd probably be wrong lol.



Well, if you were right, I'd be fine with it! (Better this one theory I saw saying that the girl was Chrom's grandma in the past...)


----------



## Ayaya

Found some speculating posts on tumblr 

http://pheonyxian.tumblr.com/post/108095305127/everything-you-need-to-know-about-the-new-fire
http://serenesforest.net/fire-emblem-if/january-analysis/

PC is spotted (they have different hair in different screenshots) and they may be the new lord? Customizable character is a lord O: And not sure if crumbling figure is indeed PC as they don't look human. Dancer girl may be related to dragon? She looks like her too http://fireemblem.wikia.com/wiki/Ninian


----------



## Cress

Ayaya said:


> Found some speculating posts on tumblr
> 
> http://pheonyxian.tumblr.com/post/108095305127/everything-you-need-to-know-about-the-new-fire
> http://serenesforest.net/fire-emblem-if/january-analysis/
> 
> PC is spotted (they have different hair in different screenshots) and they may be the new lord? Customizable character is a lord O: And not sure if crumbling figure is indeed PC as they don't look human. Dancer girl may be related to dragon? She looks like her too http://fireemblem.wikia.com/wiki/Ninian



These are really interesting! In the first article, I loved how they said the prince might be a combination between Morgan, Inigo, and Henry since those were my 3 favorite characters from Awakening! ^.^

Just going to add that in the Japanese trailer, the end shows off the game's logo, then it slowly slits into 2, and then goes back together. It has a sort of 3D effect except they split vertically, not horizontally. It seems like the SMTxFE trailer...


----------



## bloomwaker

CR33P said:


> i might get it but i don't own fe:awakening so i have no experience in these games
> and better not be new3ds exclusive



FE:A is a great one to have. I never even played FE games before Awakening. I randomly decided to pick it up because someone said it would be good, even though I'm not into strategy. 
Now I'm obsessed (with Awakening in particular), but I'm really looking forward to this new game. 


I'm hoping the speculation about the MU is true, and they're the new lord. I would have really liked if MU and Morgan could be Lords/Great Lords if they're part of the royal family. I like Grandmaster better, but it still would have been nice, haha.


----------



## ThomasNLD

Instant buy as all fire Emblem games nowadays are for me. I loved Awakenings and if its half as good, I`ll happily throw my money at them yet again.

Its amazing how the Fire Emblem series have not let me down a single time. Even Zelda had a cat in the bag moment. 

I hope they will fix the lunatic+ issues though if they plan on making another really hard playthrough version. Lunatic+ at times was more unfair then difficult. Damn counter....


----------



## Cress

ThomasNLD said:


> I hope they will fix the lunatic+ issues though if they plan on making another really hard playthrough version. Lunatic+ at times was more unfair then difficult. Damn counter....



Who says that there will be Lunatic+?


----------



## ThomasNLD

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Who says that there will be Lunatic+?



No one. Thats why I said "if". I just hope there will be some type of equivalent of it, but more focused on tactical skill and less on randomness factor.


----------



## Cress

ThomasNLD said:


> No one. Thats why I said "if". I just hope there will be some type of equivalent of it, but more focused on tactical skill and less on randomness factor.



Honestly I'm scared to play normal Lunatic mode... Is it playable compared to +?


----------



## ThomasNLD

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Honestly I'm scared to play normal Lunatic mode... Is it playable compared to +?



Yeah it is, but its been a while since I played it. The difference is that certain skills activate all the time on lunatic+, that makes it so random, because before you start the game you need to check all the characters if they don`t have the dangerous skills,especially when closely standing together. Lunatic is very doable. Give it a try. I think honestly it might be more fun to play lunatic, then lunatic+. But I haven`t played FE in a few months myself, so I hope my memory is somewhat accurate.

& Hey, why be scard when the Nintendo Gods have blessed us with a restart button.


----------



## Cress

I might go ahead and try it then soon. Isn't Apotheosis supposed to be fixed on Lunatic difficulty? Because I beat that after a few tries, so I'd be comfortable (sort of) in Lunatic.


----------



## ThomasNLD

I don`t remember, sorry.


----------



## bloomwaker

Lunatic is doable. I'm not incredibly smart and I've managed to do it. I did reset quite a bit the first time though. Not as much the second time, but I reset if someone dies no matter what. If I'm going to make it through, I'm making it through with everyone.


----------



## Trundle

Very excited for the new installment, hopefully it will be released sooner than later.


----------



## bloomwaker

Yeah. At least it says 2015 on it. Hopefully it doesn't pull a Smash and release towards the end of the year. That would hurt my little heart.


----------



## Cress

I'm guessing we'll get it in the fall, maybe August or September.


----------



## bloomwaker

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I'm guessing we'll get it in the fall, maybe August or September.



If it comes in September, I'd consider it a birthday present!

But if it comes sooner, I wouldn't complain. 
Either way, I'd love to see some more information before its release. More trailers, or perhaps even another direct.


----------



## Cress

I googled Fire Emblem If because I wanted a pic from the trailer as my new profile pic and there's already fan art of it.
I'm somehow not surprised that people are making fan art of people of a game that we don't know when it's coming out and we don't know the character's name even.


----------



## bloomwaker

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I googled Fire Emblem If because I wanted a pic from the trailer as my new profile pic and there's already fan art of it.
> I'm somehow not surprised that people are making fan art of people of a game that we don't know when it's coming out and we don't know the character's name even.



I follow a few Fire Emblem/artist blogs on tumblr. I started seeing fanart not even an hour later. I also saw a lot of interesting speculation. I'm hoping the dancer girl is a good character, because she looks like she'd make a great statue, and I don't want to buy a statue of a character I don't like, no matter how pretty it is.


----------



## Joy

lynncrossing said:


> If it comes in September, I'd consider it a birthday present!
> 
> But if it comes sooner, I wouldn't complain.
> Either way, I'd love to see some more information before its release. More trailers, or perhaps even another direct.



Same here!
( my birthday's in setember also)


----------



## Ayaya

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I googled Fire Emblem If because I wanted a pic from the trailer as my new profile pic and there's already fan art of it.
> I'm somehow not surprised that people are making fan art of people of a game that we don't know when it's coming out and we don't know the character's name even.



That happened with p5 lol. I already saw some fanarts a few hours after the announcement too. It's pretty much happening every time a hyped game is announced, nothing new.


----------



## Libra

Super excited for this game and really looking forward to it. Awakening was my first Fire Emblem game and I absolutely loved it. <3 I've watched the trailer for this new game several times now and I'll definitely buy it as soon as it's available in Europe. Hopefully we won't have to wait too long.


----------



## bloomwaker

Libra said:


> Super excited for this game and really looking forward to it. Awakening was my first Fire Emblem game and I absolutely loved it. <3 I've watched the trailer for this new game several times now and I'll definitely buy it as soon as it's available in Europe. Hopefully we won't have to wait too long.



I keep re-watching the trailer as well. The same thing happened to me when Robin and Lucina were announced for Smash. 

It would be really nice if they released the trailer song without the sound effects. I've caught myself humming it a few times and wish I could just listen to it.


----------



## Trundle

lynncrossing said:


> It seems like the cast of characters is completely different, though.
> 
> Ah... I was going to start a new Fire Emblem: Awakening Classic Lunatic file, too. I've played through that game way too many times. I probably won't ever touch Lunatic+ though.
> 
> Which reminds me, I wonder what the new, never-before-seen challenges are going to be.
> 
> I also want to know more about key story points and visuals. For example, the different colors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just realized, the necklace seems to be glowing in the second one, but not the first. Maybe it signifies an important turn in the story (hence the added color change). Who knows.



It looks a decent amount like Ninian from FE7... But I doubt it


----------



## bloomwaker

I'm hoping it's a new cast of characters, but at the same time, I kind of want links to story things from awakening.

It would be interesting if this was before the Schism, when Ylisse, Ferox, and Plegia were one. Perhaps a Pre-schism Ylisse against the continent of Valm? Chon'sin in particular seems very Sword Master oriented with Say,ri, Yen'fay, and Lon'qu originating there. Though with the variety in Valm, the entirety of the game could take place there, too. Who knows! There's also the chance that they'll be fighting _during_ the schism, and that some of the characters shown are ancestors to the ones in Awakening. 

Or maybe two guys are fighting over Dancer Girl, which doesn't sound as interesting to me, but hey.

Speaking of Dancer Girl, I'm wondering if she's some kind of oracle. Her location in the beginning seems more solid, whereas the last chunk of the trailer seems more dream-like, or at the very least lest solid. Then again, they could just be doing the thing they did in Awakening where most things aren't particularly solid because they want to be able to transition between scenes quickly.


----------



## Cress

lynncrossing said:


> I keep re-watching the trailer as well. The same thing happened to me when Robin and Lucina were announced for Smash.
> 
> It would be really nice if they released the trailer song without the sound effects. I've caught myself humming it a few times and wish I could just listen to it.



I actually counted how many times I watched the Robin/Lucina trailer on the day it came out. 41 times total, 38 times in english, and 3 times in japanese. I didn't count for this one but it's probably a lot as well.

And the music is really nice! The sound effects aren't the problem for me, it's that I have to skip about 50 seconds in to hear it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Finally Gamexlain got on it.


----------



## bloomwaker

Oh, interesting. I'll need to be watching that video. 

Sound effects are fine sometimes, and other times they bother me. For Chapter 10 in Awakening, I turn almost all of them off.


----------



## Cam1

IM JUST REALLY EXCITED ABOUT THIS RIGHT NOW PLEASE SOMEONE MAKE IT COME OUT NOW I NEEED ITTTTT.

Hmmhmm, sorry. As you can probably tell, Fire Emblem is my favorite game series behind Danganronpa haha.


----------



## bloomwaker

Awakening takes all the #1 spots on my Activity Log. I can definitely understand your excitement, haha.


----------



## Cam1

lynncrossing said:


> Awakening takes all the #1 spots on my Activity Log. I can definitely understand your excitement, haha.



Me too, haha.


----------



## bloomwaker

It doesn't help that Fire Emblem-related trailers make me want to replay the game. So many other things go without being played because of that. Oops.


----------



## Micah

I'm ridiculously excited for this game. I was hoping for a sequel to Awakening, but this looks unique enough to stand on its own. I'm hoping the choices are more like Mass Effect, that help shape your world, your army, and your story.


----------



## bloomwaker

They did hint towards that, so I'm hoping for the same. I can't believe how hyped I still am, haha. 

When they announce pre-orders, you can bet I'll be on that.


----------



## Cam1

lynncrossing said:


> They did hint towards that, so I'm hoping for the same. I can't believe how hyped I still am, haha.
> 
> When they announce pre-orders, you can bet I'll be on that.


ME TOO. I am definitely making sure I can snag it on release day, cause it is hard to find fire emblem games where I live, I guess it is really popular.


----------



## Cress

lynncrossing said:


> When they announce pre-orders, you can bet I'll be on that.



I just really want a special edition XL when it comes out, The New Leaf design I have now is okay, but I'd rather have a Fire Emblem one.


----------



## bloomwaker

Cam said:


> ME TOO. I am definitely making sure I can snag it on release day, cause it is hard to find fire emblem games where I live, I guess it is really popular.



With my luck, they'll announce things while I'm at work, and I'll get stuck without a chance. This is what happened with Majora's Mask stuff.

Hopefully I at least get a shot at the Amiibos. I'll order on a work computer if I have to.


----------



## Cress

So after I say there's nobody posing in the Awakening thread, now nobody's posting here...


----------



## Ashtot

dapperlace said:


> It seems like the cast of characters is completely different, though.
> 
> Ah... I was going to start a new Fire Emblem: Awakening Classic Lunatic file, too. I've played through that game way too many times. I probably won't ever touch Lunatic+ though.



I'm playing through Lunatic Classic right now too. Lunatic+ is just a waste of time imo.



ThomasNLD said:


> Instant buy as all fire Emblem games nowadays are for me. I loved Awakenings and if its half as good, I`ll happily throw my money at them yet again.
> 
> Its amazing how the Fire Emblem series have not let me down a single time. Even Zelda had a cat in the bag moment.
> 
> I hope they will fix the lunatic+ issues though if they plan on making another really hard playthrough version. Lunatic+ at times was more unfair then difficult. Damn counter....



Yeah Lunatic+ is kinda stupid. I don't really know why it was included other than to troll people. I'm also hoping that they fix Lunatic mode so that the early chapters don't require grinding. It would be easy to re-balance it so you can play through the whole game without having to use DLC.



dapperlace said:


> Lunatic is doable. I'm not incredibly smart and I've managed to do it. I did reset quite a bit the first time though. Not as much the second time, but I reset if someone dies no matter what. If I'm going to make it through, I'm making it through with everyone.



The old FE games are always like this, so I'm used to it, haha. That's part of the fun for me, it makes it more of a challenge.



Micah said:


> I'm ridiculously excited for this game. I was hoping for a sequel to Awakening, but this looks unique enough to stand on its own. I'm hoping the choices are more like Mass Effect, that help shape your world, your army, and your story.



Me toooooo!

Also guys if you love FE:A please play past Fire Emblem games especially the GBA ones such as Blazing Sword, Sword of Seals, and Sacred Stones.


----------



## bloomwaker

Ashtot said:


> I'm playing through Lunatic Classic right now too. Lunatic+ is just a waste of time imo.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Lunatic+ is kinda stupid. I don't really know why it was included other than to troll people. I'm also hoping that they fix Lunatic mode so that the early chapters don't require grinding. It would be easy to re-balance it so you can play through the whole game without having to use DLC.
> 
> 
> 
> The old FE games are always like this, so I'm used to it, haha. That's part of the fun for me, it makes it more of a challenge.
> 
> 
> 
> Me toooooo!
> 
> Also guys if you love FE:A please play past Fire Emblem games especially the GBA ones such as Blazing Sword, Sword of Seals, and Sacred Stones.



My friend started a Lunatic+ file and quit because it was way too ridiculous. 
I'm not even going to bother, haha. 

I just have a few pairings to change around for this playthrough (but forever Chrobin, I can't be stopped).
I'll see if I can find some of the older FE games, but for now, I have way too much to play (or re-play...Looking at you, Awakening.) And all this fanart to draw...I want to make my New 3DS Decal Awakening-themed. Maybe later down the line, IF-themed, depending on how it goes.


----------



## Ashtot

dapperlace said:


> My friend started a Lunatic+ file and quit because it was way too ridiculous.
> I'm not even going to bother, haha.
> 
> I just have a few pairings to change around for this playthrough (but forever Chrobin, I can't be stopped).
> I'll see if I can find some of the older FE games, but for now, I have way too much to play (or re-play...Looking at you, Awakening.) And all this fanart to draw...I want to make my New 3DS Decal Awakening-themed. Maybe later down the line, IF-themed, depending on how it goes.



There's always Emulators. Super easy to download and find games for them as well. You can access any Fire Emblem game that way. There are even people who have made custom hacks for some of the GBA Fire Emblem games which are pretty cool.


----------



## bloomwaker

Ashtot said:


> There's always Emulators. Super easy to download and find games for them as well. You can access any Fire Emblem game that way. There are even people who have made custom hacks for some of the GBA Fire Emblem games which are pretty cool.



I have a full-time job, which is part of the reason I love my 3DS so much. When I'm at home, I try really hard to draw more than game. If given the chance, I'd love to buy them. Maybe with Fire Emblem's current popularity, they'll be willing to put some games up on the e-shop. 

I do set time aside for gaming specifically, but right now, I just have way too much I want to do. Someday, though!


----------



## Ashtot

dapperlace said:


> I have a full-time job, which is part of the reason I love my 3DS so much. When I'm at home, I try really hard to draw more than game. If given the chance, I'd love to buy them. Maybe with Fire Emblem's current popularity, they'll be willing to put some games up on the e-shop.
> 
> I do set time aside for gaming specifically, but right now, I just have way too much I want to do. Someday, though!



They actually just put Fire Emblem Blazing Sword on the e-shop and I believe they're putting Sacred Stones on so you're in luck.


----------



## bloomwaker

Ashtot said:


> They actually just put Fire Emblem Blazing Sword on the e-shop and I believe they're putting Sacred Stones on so you're in luck.



It's like they can read my thoughts. I need to get myself checked. I'll see about downloading that when I get home, then. Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Cress

dapperlace said:


> It's like they can read my thoughts. I need to get myself checked. I'll see about downloading that when I get home, then. Thanks for letting me know!



It's on the Wii U only. Unless they just put in on the 3DS shop.


----------



## bloomwaker

Aw, I'll need to wait on that, then.


----------



## Ashtot

PuffleKirby21 said:


> It's on the Wii U only. Unless they just put in on the 3DS shop.



Yeah sorry about that. I think it's only on Wii U.


----------



## windfall

http://mynintendonews.com/2015/01/2...ng-some-of-the-2015-3ds-games-were-incorrect/

Looks like 2015 might not be the year for FE:IF after all :O 

Oh well, they can take as long as they'd like - I'm sure the game will be excellent. (plus gives me time to save for the possible "new" 3ds xl LE @_@)


----------



## bloomwaker

I follow that blog as well. It was a little sad, but at the same time, I've still got a little hope left in me.

HOPE WILL NEVER DIE--

I'll go sit in the corner now.


----------



## Cress

dapperlace said:


> I follow that blog as well. It was a little sad, but at the same time, I've still got a little hope left in me.
> 
> HOPE WILL NEVER DIE--
> 
> I'll go sit in the corner now.



It's a Fire Emblem thread, we accept it. 
I feel like they said that because they were unsure if it would come out this year, so in case it is delayed, it won't be a surprise. Also why did only Australia get the notice?


----------



## Ashtot

They're also working on a Fire Emblem crossover that has had like no info about it released in almost a year I think. Not sure if it was cancelled or just not high priority right now.


----------



## Cress

Ashtot said:


> They're also working on a Fire Emblem crossover that has had like no info about it released in almost a year I think. Not sure if it was cancelled or just not high priority right now.



I think that's more of Atlus' game than IS'.


----------



## ThomasNLD

Ashtot said:


> They're also working on a Fire Emblem crossover that has had like no info about it released in almost a year I think. Not sure if it was cancelled or just not high priority right now.



Do you mean that game supposedly coming out on WiiU? If so, I would like some more information on that as well. 

In general really, I would LOVE a Fire Emblem release for WiiU, why has none be announced yet, excluding the possible crossover.


----------



## Cress

ThomasNLD said:


> Do you mean that game supposedly coming out on WiiU? If so, I would like some more information on that as well.
> 
> In general really, I would LOVE a Fire Emblem release for WiiU, why has none be announced yet, excluding the possible crossover.



Shin Megami Tensei x Fire Emblem is what I thought he was talking about, unless there's a different one.


----------



## ThomasNLD

Yeah thats the one I meant as well, its suspiciously silent around that game. I don`t like it. It seemed a potential topgame to me.


----------



## Ashtot

ThomasNLD said:


> Yeah thats the one I meant as well, its suspiciously silent around that game. I don`t like it. It seemed a potential topgame to me.



Yeah I haven't heard anything about it which is strange, and I believe it was planned for Wii U but I could be wrong.


----------



## dovienya

I know this is an odd question but does anyone know who sings the song in the trailer? It's been bothering me for a while, as I think I've heard them from somewhere before.


----------



## Cress

dovienya said:


> I know this is an odd question but does anyone know who sings the song in the trailer? It's been bothering me for a while, as I think I've heard them from somewhere before.



Nope, sorry.

Someone please translate this comic that japan got.



- - - Post Merge - - -

NEVERMIND I FOUND TRANSLATION TO EVERY PAGE HERE!
http://old.serenesforest.net/gallery/fe13comic.html


----------



## Joy

Lon'qu<3333!!!


----------



## bloomwaker

Haha. I saw a theory about why he lost to "Marth" close to when I first started playing the game. It made me laugh so hard.


----------



## AlphaWolf

Hey everyone! ^^ 

I'm thinking of getting this game, but would like to know some more information; is there any chance you could help me with that?


----------



## Ashtot

AlphaWolf said:


> Hey everyone! ^^
> 
> I'm thinking of getting this game, but would like to know some more information; is there any chance you could help me with that?



It depends on what kind of information you're looking for. There have been no details about the game other than the trailer so far.


----------



## Cress

One thing I hope doesn't come back.
When you play after 10PM or so, everyone in the Barracks says something like "It's getting late! Go to bed soon!"
I can play the game when I want. I technically own you since I can force you to kill and marry who I want. Don't even think about telling me to go to bed.


----------



## bloomwaker

PuffleKirby21 said:


> One thing I hope doesn't come back.
> When you play after 10PM or so, everyone in the Barracks says something like "It's getting late! Go to bed soon!"
> I can play the game when I want. I technically own you since I can force you to kill and marry who I want. Don't even think about telling me to go to bed.



Haha, I kind of liked this. It made it feel more in character, at least for F!Robin. She's so concerned with getting things done she's terrible at taking care of herself. There's 2 supports where she collapses, 1 where she almost collapses, another where she almost dies from getting this strange disease...


----------



## tokkio

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Nope, sorry.
> 
> Someone please translate this comic that japan got.
> View attachment 81657
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> NEVERMIND I FOUND TRANSLATION TO EVERY PAGE HERE!
> http://old.serenesforest.net/gallery/fe13comic.html



OHMYGOSH!!!! MY BABYYYYY huhuhu truly I thank you for this asdfdgasgjk

- - - Post Merge - - -



PuffleKirby21 said:


> One thing I hope doesn't come back.
> When you play after 10PM or so, everyone in the Barracks says something like "It's getting late! Go to bed soon!"
> I can play the game when I want. I technically own you since I can force you to kill and marry who I want. Don't even think about telling me to go to bed.



Honestly, I think this is cute though lmao especially if the one who appears is the one I married lmao  (ahem lon'qu..........)


----------



## Cress

http://nzgamer.com/news/8639/shin-megami-tensei-x-fire-emblem-hasnt-been-forgotten.html
SMT x FE isn't dead yet!


----------



## Ashtot

PuffleKirby21 said:


> http://nzgamer.com/news/8639/shin-megami-tensei-x-fire-emblem-hasnt-been-forgotten.html
> SMT x FE isn't dead yet!



It was mentioned at E3 2014.


----------



## Cress

Some people thought it was cancelled anyways.


----------



## booshoe

I wouldn't be surprised if it is going to be cancelled. Atlus' SMT is busy with P5, Intelligent Systems just finished Codename STEAM and then they're working on Fire Emblem If.

I would really love to see that game and what they could do with it (maybe recruit demons and maybe marry them.......wow...) but it has been a very long time since we last heard from it. I was hoping SMT x FE was the trailer shown in the latest Direct.


----------



## bloomwaker

I think a lot of people were. I saw the reactions, haha.


----------



## Ashtot

booshoe said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if it is going to be cancelled. Atlus' SMT is busy with P5, Intelligent Systems just finished Codename STEAM and then they're working on Fire Emblem If.
> 
> I would really love to see that game and what they could do with it (maybe recruit demons and maybe marry them.......wow...) but it has been a very long time since we last heard from it. I was hoping SMT x FE was the trailer shown in the latest Direct.



I doubt it'll be cancelled.


----------



## Cress

http://www.fe25thevent.com/
WHAT'S THE COUNTDOWN FOR???


----------



## ThomasNLD

If there is a god, its a countdown for a WIIU Fire Emblem game (no hybrid, just pure Fire Emblem game).


----------



## bloomwaker

A concert could be cool, too.


----------



## Cam1

Has Nintendo released anything new about this game since announcement? The OP hasn't been updated at all and I have been bad about checking this thread, so I am not sure.

- - - Post Merge - - -



PuffleKirby21 said:


> http://nzgamer.com/news/8639/shin-megami-tensei-x-fire-emblem-hasnt-been-forgotten.html
> SMT x FE isn't dead yet!


I completely forgot about hearing about this before I realized I liked SMT, but now that I do, IM SO EXCITED FOR THIS AND THE NEW FE GAME.


----------



## Cress

Cam said:


> Has Nintendo released anything new about this game since announcement? The OP hasn't been updated at all and I have been bad about checking this thread, so I am not sure.



Nothing at all.


----------



## Cam1

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Nothing at all.



TOO MUCH SUSPENSE UGH NINTENDO WHY


----------



## oranges_ate_you

What happened to getting Nintendo Direct's and stuff so much like we did before? If they did that I bet theyd say something ugh we going to have to wait until e3 i bet.


----------



## digikari4691

SO excited about this!!


----------



## Cress

PuffleKirby21 said:


> http://www.fe25thevent.com/
> WHAT'S THE COUNTDOWN FOR???



Countdown is over, nothing new on the game, but here's the details.


> The countdown on the official “Commemorating 25 Years of Love and Courage – Fire Emblem Festival” website has ended, and we have new information about the event. Three concerts will be held: an evening concert set for 7pm on Friday, July 24, a 1:30pm matinee concert on Saturday, July 25, and another evening concert at 6pm on the 25th. The doors at the Tokyo Dome City Hall will open one hour prior to each concert.
> 
> Saori Seto, voice of Anna in Fire Emblem: Awakening and Zelda in Hyrule Warriors, will serve as the host, while conductor Ikuro Fujiwara will lead the Tokyo Philharmonic Orchestra through the program. Several Intelligent Systems personnel will be there to talk about the series, and various Fire Emblem voice actors will put on a small drama performance.
> 
> Tickets will be available for ?7,500 each, first through a pre-sale raffle starting at 1pm on April 20, then sold publicly beginning 10am on June 7. More information about the events will be coming soon, including details on merchandise.



- - - Post Merge - - -

I never knew Anna and Zelda had the same voice actress. Then again Henry and Emmeryn have the same voice actress in the Japanese version...


----------



## Cress

The Direct had a lot of stuff, I'll update it when everything gets sorted out.


----------



## bloomwaker

Almighty gods. Choose a side? Cute avatar that is also main character and turns into a dragon?

*YES.*


----------



## Cress

Nohr path is the best path.

I'll be updating it in a few minutes.

- - - Post Merge - - -

http://kotaku.com/japans-new-fire-emblem-has-four-versions-is-crazy-1695153130
Please be for Japan only. This is the only thing I want to be Japan only. Just give us just 1 game Nintendo, please.


----------



## bloomwaker

I believe NA gets DLC for the other portion after reaching a certain point instead, but I can't be certain.

I'm probably doing the Nohr path first. I'm more interested in that route.


Also, I'm very glad I get to be the dragon thing. I was really hoping to be the dragon thing from the teaser. Woo~


----------



## Thunder

The design will have to grow on me, not too crazy about Dragon-type Xerneas atm.


----------



## tokkio

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Nohr path is the best path.
> 
> I'll be updating it in a few minutes.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> http://kotaku.com/japans-new-fire-emblem-has-four-versions-is-crazy-1695153130
> Please be for Japan only. This is the only thing I want to be Japan only. Just give us just 1 game Nintendo, please.



Oh gosh... if there are four versions and each version has major differences in stories/characters.... I... //looks at wallet and starts sobbing//


----------



## Cress

tokkio said:


> Oh gosh... if there are four versions and each version has major differences in stories/characters.... I... //looks at wallet and starts sobbing//



BETTER START SAVING NOW! ;D


----------



## Cam1

tokkio said:


> Oh gosh... if there are four versions and each version has major differences in stories/characters.... I... //looks at wallet and starts sobbing//


My thoughts exactly


----------



## CR33P

PuffleKirby21 said:


> http://kotaku.com/japans-new-fire-emblem-has-four-versions-is-crazy-1695153130
> Please be for Japan only. This is the only thing I want to be Japan only. Just give us just 1 game Nintendo, please.



us and eu has one copy with the other path as dlc
i wish they could've had both in one game though


----------



## bloomwaker

Yeah, that would have been really nice. 

I'm getting it either way and starting through the Nohr path.

I'm also very curious about how the main character ends up raised by the Nohr when born to Hoshido. Kidnapping? 

Also, the dragon lineage? Is it like Awakening where the heart has to be strong enough? How did they end up with a dragon kid? I don't see any of the other family members with pointy ears. Is the same blood running through their veins but just not strongly enough?

Dragons definitely look like an important part of their kingdom, so hm.

Ah, if the Hoshido end up being more suspicious than they look, I'm going to be so pleased.


----------



## mizzsnow

I don't like how they took a huge part of the game's story already and even a third path to make it DLC
ruins the "choose your own path" thing

This is why I hate DLC, it leads to stuff like that

Anyway there's nothing that can be done about that, at least it's not a New 3DS exclusive
Is anyone else going to just spoil themselves with information from the Japanese release because I can'twait for 2016


----------



## dj_mask

I'm so pumped for this game!  I don't know which side I'd pick for my first run of the game... I feel like I'd actually have to play the first 6 chapters first -_-


----------



## bloomwaker

I'm very tempted to do so, especially considering we'll be waiting at least half a year more than Japan. 

I don't know how NA is going to do the DLC. I'm very much hoping for free, or half price, or something of the sort. I mean, I'll probably get it either way, considering how much I sunk into Awakening DLC. Nintendo's been pretty great about how they handle DLC recently, with MK8, Hyrule Warriors, the like. If the trend continues, then I won't be too worried about it.

Haha, I feel like my mind was made up pretty quickly. I'm more interested in the Nohr path based on the newest trailer. That could change once more information is released, but for now, I want to stick to the Nohr path first.


----------



## Cress

Look at Female Kamui.




Spoiler: Now look at her closer.



She has 2 left feet. 



Actually, here's a better picture.


And it's too small. I give up.


----------



## dj_mask

I feel the same way.  I'm not bothered by DLC in general.  I just don't want to pay full price for both haha.  Hopefuly it will be discounted.


----------



## bloomwaker

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Look at Female Kamui.
> View attachment 89151
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Now look at her closer.
> 
> 
> 
> She has 2 left feet.


That's a rather funny oversight.

She's still adorable though. I'm looking forward to playing as such a cute avatar. 







dj_mask said:


> I feel the same way.  I'm not bothered by DLC in general.  I just don't want to pay full price for both haha.  Hopefuly it will be discounted.


Here's to hoping N.A. doesn't pull a Pokemon like Japan did. Though in fairness, Pokemon games tend to be the same with swapped out Pokemon, while FE:If would be more akin to 2 more distinct games. Not paying for two would be nice, but if it happened, I would definitely understand it better than Pokemon lmao.





The portrait implies different eyes/face options too, so I wonder how extensive customization could get. Robin-levels of customizable Avatar?


----------



## tokkio

The background music they used in both trailers are so nice though hahah


----------



## bloomwaker

The songs really are nice. I hope I get a chance to grab the OST for this one. 

I'm actually starting to wonder if they'll release 2 special N3DS XL consoles now. Maybe one for Nohr, and one for Hoshido.


----------



## tokkio

dapperlace said:


> She's still adorable though. I'm looking forward to playing as such a cute avatar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The portrait implies different eyes/face options too, so I wonder how extensive customization could get. Robin-levels of customizable Avatar?



ohh cool where did you find that picture? 

omg I hope the customization is really extensive huhu

- - - Post Merge - - -



dapperlace said:


> The songs really are nice. I hope I get a chance to grab the OST for this one.
> 
> I'm actually starting to wonder if they'll release 2 special N3DS XL consoles now. Maybe one for Nohr, and one for Hoshido.



ohhh that'd be really cool omg (like what they did for Xerneas and Yveltal in pokemon maybe?) but daaaamnn my wallet ain't ready for this ;___;


----------



## dj_mask

dapperlace said:


> The songs really are nice. I hope I get a chance to grab the OST for this one.
> 
> I'm actually starting to wonder if they'll release 2 special N3DS XL consoles now. Maybe one for Nohr, and one for Hoshido.



Fire Emblem always does a good job with their music


----------



## bloomwaker

Awakening's soundtrack made me draw two of the most time-consuming pieces I'd done up until then. Based on what I've heard from the trailer, I feel like this next one's going to be great too. There better be a full version of "dancer girl" singing what seems like the main theme for that game, too. 8I


----------



## dj_mask

I arranged a piece a while back for Awakening's title theme for my woodwind quartet to play just for fun, and it was!  And I've whistled the dancer girl's song so much I've annoyed my brother haha.


----------



## bloomwaker

I'm that person that needs to play a song about 50 times after hearing it sometimes. I feel ya'. 

Like MK8's Dragon Driftway. Ayyyy.

I won't listen to Id ~ Hope right now because if I do I'll keep needing to.


----------



## mizzsnow

dj_mask said:


> Fire Emblem always does a good job with their music



This is true
the music from the Tellius games and Awakening are my favorites 
People were talking about the music in the new trailer so I went back to listen more carefully and it really is nice


----------



## dj_mask

The name of the girl with the blonde curly pigtails from Nohr hasn't been released yet correct?  Of all the characters I love her design, which I feel like is an unpopular opinion...


----------



## bloomwaker

dj_mask said:


> The name of the girl with the blonde curly pigtails from Nohr hasn't been released yet correct?  Of all the characters I love her design, which I feel like is an unpopular opinion...



I happen to like it too. I didn't at first, but the second time I watched the trailer I found her cuter. I don't think her name is available yet, though, as you've said.


----------



## radical6

NOHR IS BETTER THAN HOSHIDO IM GONNA GET THE SPECIAL EDITION IF I CAN BUT IF NOT ..IM SOOO GOING FOR NOHR...WHO CARES ABOUT GENERIC REDHEADS...NOHR IS WHERE ITS AT..


----------



## tokkio

dapperlace said:


> I happen to like it too. I didn't at first, but the second time I watched the trailer I found her cuter. I don't think her name is available yet, though, as you've said.



lol same I only really appreciated her the second time I watched the trailer 

btw your artwork is so nice omg like honestlyyyy I also love the way you color huhu so beautiful


----------



## bloomwaker

Thank you very much! I'm hoping I can draw Kamui soon. ;;


----------



## naranjas_ocho_usted

This is easily the worst 3DS game


----------



## Cam1

naranjas_ocho_usted said:


> This is easily the worst 3DS game


And this post is easily irrelevant. The game hasn't come out yet. How do you know it is the worst?


----------



## bloomwaker

naranjas_ocho_usted said:


> This is easily the worst 3DS game



I don't know how you got your copy of the game to give that review, but if you don't want it, I'll gladly take it off your hands. Huhueh.


----------



## naranjas_ocho_usted

*burps in your face*


----------



## Ayaya

A bit disappointed that they advertise at being able to choose your own path...when they really mean choose which version of the game you buy :c I was expecting multiple routes and endings, not versions. Despite that, I'm interested in the game enough to get every version, hopefully it won't be too expensive in NA (should start saving from now haha) 

Both paths are interesting to me, and I'd probably start with Hoshido since it's easier. I guess singing girl's side depends on which side you're on? I wonder what part she'll play. I hope they reason they split the game is because of the amount of content each side has and not just for more $$$, and if the reason is content, then I'd really be looking forward to play it. Awakening felt too short for me so this would  be nice.


----------



## Cou

woahh i must've missed it i didn't think they'd make separate copy for each route??? really??? i thought you can choose in the beginning of the game.. but yeah im choosing the side wherever the singing/dancer(?) girl is i want to save her. also that red haired cavalier


----------



## Cress

Pretty sure the dancer girl follows whatever side you're on, since she has a "light" outfit for Hoshido, and a "dark" outfit for Nohr.


----------



## Cardbored

So there really is two versions of the game, like Pokemon has been doing? Ehh, dunno if I want.


----------



## bloomwaker

Cardbored said:


> So there really is two versions of the game, like Pokemon has been doing? Ehh, dunno if I want.



This is the case for Japan. NA seems to be getting some sort of "other side as DLC"-type thing possibly. I'm hoping pat of the lengthy period between Japan's release and NA's release is them just stuffing everything into the one cartridge, with the rumored third route as possible DLC. I can dream, right? 

Avoiding spoilers for so long is going to be so hard.


----------



## Stacyfaith

I'm extremely excited for this game. The characters look loveable, the music is beautiful, and the story seems _very_ interesting. 

Awakening was amazing, but the story was...kind of lacking?? To be honest. However, If is looking like it will not disappoint. I hope my expectations of that are met. Haha. 



dapperlace said:


> This is the case for Japan. NA seems to be getting some sort of "other side as DLC"-type thing possibly. I'm hoping pat of the lengthy period between Japan's release and NA's release is them just stuffing everything into the one cartridge, with the rumored third route as possible DLC. I can dream, right?
> 
> Avoiding spoilers for so long is going to be so hard.



I'm not completely sure about this, but I saw NA is going to have a digital copy of the game that let's you choose your side, and then after a certain chapter you're locked into that side. If you don't like the side you originally chose, then I guess you can delete the save file and choose the other. And I heard about that third side DLC as well. I'm not sure how that is going to work. :/


----------



## Cardbored

This is too weird why can't they be simple and put it all in one game


----------



## Roxas1

I really hope they just make it one complete game for the NA release, because splitting it into two games just seems like they are milking the series :/


----------



## Cress

Thank you Gamexplain for giving me 1,000 more reasons to be excited.


----------



## DarkOnyx

I'm definiteley choosing Nohr, but I feel bad for Hoshido.

- - - Post Merge - - -



PuffleKirby21 said:


> Thank you Gamexplain for giving me 1,000 more reasons to be excited.



You watch GE too? I love that channel.


----------



## Thunder

The Great Knight(?) he refers to as Camilla looks more like the unnamed old dude on the Nohr boxart.


----------



## mizzsnow

Someone pointing out that the Hoshido family appears as enemies on the map
I think you might literally have to kill the family against whoever side you choose


----------



## CR33P

the "onii-chan" sold it for me. go nohr. i just hate how dark nohr is though



PuffleKirby21 said:


> Thank you Gamexplain for giving me 1,000 more reasons to be excited.



i hate how they overanalyze everything


----------



## soda

*prays* please no more time travel shenanigans. and useless side characters with crappy support dialog


----------



## jobby47

I think this game looks really fun and I can't wait for it to come out.


----------



## dj_mask

mizzsnow said:


> Someone pointing out that the Hoshido family appears as enemies on the map
> I think you might literally have to kill the family against whoever side you choose



That would be devastating!  I hope that that's not the case.  However, it may make for a good plot lol


----------



## Ashtot

So pumped for this game! Watched the game explain on it and there's so much stuff that I missed!

I'm a little bit disappointed that there will be two separate copies, but that also means 3 different ways to play the game in total, which I think is pretty cool.

I also highly doubt time travel will have any part in this game, but we'll see. #hoshido4lyfe


----------



## Cress

The game has been confirmed to use amiibo, but hasn't said which ones or if there will be a new line of FE amiibos.


----------



## mizzsnow

PuffleKirby21 said:


> The game has been confirmed to use amiibo, but hasn't said which ones or if there will be a new line of FE amiibos.



Source ?
I have been avoiding amiibo so much I dont like it

also, new game information
http://gematsu.com/2015/05/fire-emblem-if-eliminates-weapon-usage-limit


----------



## Cam1

mizzsnow said:


> Source ?
> I have been avoiding amiibo so much I dont like it
> 
> also, new game information
> http://gematsu.com/2015/05/fire-emblem-if-eliminates-weapon-usage-limit


This makes my heart happy


----------



## Cress

mizzsnow said:


> Source ?
> I have been avoiding amiibo so much I dont like it
> 
> also, new game information
> http://gematsu.com/2015/05/fire-emblem-if-eliminates-weapon-usage-limit



I didn't list a source since it was everywhere, including the box art...
At least Phoenix mode will make Linatic +playable if it returns.

I'll add this into the OP later, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Ashtot

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I didn't list a source since it was everywhere, including the box art...
> At least Phoenix mode will make Linatic +playable if it returns.
> 
> I'll add this into the OP later, maybe tomorrow.



What do you mean by Phoenix mode making Lunatic+ playable?

But seriously what the heck the game can only get so easy, haha.

I'll be sticking to Hard/Lunatic.

I'm somewhat happy about there being unlimited uses for weapons simply because it never challenged me in awakening anyway, but in past games that would really ruin them.


----------



## mizzsnow

..


----------



## Cinnymon

I gotta say, I'm kind of in a similar boat to mizzsnow right now.

Please note this is all just a first impression of the game based upon the info we've been given.

Fire Emblem Awakening was already easy with the broken MU, children (except Gerome, lol), and pair up, and they want to make it easier? In the words of the great Shigeru Miyamoto, PLEASE DO NOT DO THAT.

I don't care that I'll have to pay more for the whole game, just so long as the game itself isn't expensive. But regardless, DLC should be ADDED content, not REQUIRED TO BUY IN ORDER TO PLAY THE WHOLE GAME. Man, that pisses me off almost as much as on-disc DLC.

I'm significantly unhyped for this game now. I wasn't sure they could manage to dehype me, but BOY did they dehype me.


----------



## Ashtot

Cinnymon said:


> I gotta say, I'm kind of in a similar boat to mizzsnow right now.
> 
> Please note this is all just a first impression of the game based upon the info we've been given.
> 
> Fire Emblem Awakening was already easy with the broken MU, children (except Gerome, lol), and pair up, and they want to make it easier? In the words of the great Shigeru Miyamoto, PLEASE DO NOT DO THAT.
> 
> I don't care that I'll have to pay more for the whole game, just so long as the game itself isn't expensive. But regardless, DLC should be ADDED content, not REQUIRED TO BUY IN ORDER TO PLAY THE WHOLE GAME. Man, that pisses me off almost as much as on-disc DLC.
> 
> I'm significantly unhyped for this game now. I wasn't sure they could manage to dehype me, but BOY did they dehype me.



Each side of the story is it's own game so I don't think you're really missing out on content. There will be just as much when you buy the game, and then you can buy the other one which would act like a type of dlc.

Also Gerome was fine lol.


----------



## Cardbored

What's wrong with making the game easier? They're putting in an optional mode that you can either use or ignore.


----------



## bloomwaker

Cardbored said:


> What's wrong with making the game easier? They're putting in an optional mode that you can either use or ignore.



It reminds me of people complaining about EXP Share in Pokemon. You know, that thing people can turn off whenever? 
It's not like people are being forced to play an easier game.

I actually am very glad for the easy mode in FE:A. I never played an FE game before it, but I really enjoyed myself, enough where all my recent files are Lunatic Classic. I got to learn, and now I feel more ready for the big stuff.

In terms of splitting the game in two: As long as they're both as long as Awakening, I don't care.


----------



## Ashtot

I mean I can see why people wouldn't like unlimited use on weapons but for me, I've been playing for a long long time, and weapon management is never a problem so making them have unlimited uses doesn't really changed anything for me.


----------



## Cam1

Ashtot said:


> I mean I can see why people wouldn't like unlimited use on weapons but for me, I've been playing for a long long time, and weapon management is never a problem so making them have unlimited uses doesn't really changed anything for me.


Same, about the weapon usage. I almost never have to buy weapons


----------



## Cress

Ashtot said:


> I mean I can see why people wouldn't like unlimited use on weapons but for me, I've been playing for a long long time, and weapon management is never a problem so making them have unlimited uses doesn't really changed anything for me.



I had Armsthrift on everyone that could get it in Awakening, so I really won't notice.


----------



## ThomasNLD

Unlimited weapon use doesn`t bother me either, but I always found item management and shopping, especially the more rare weapons quite fun. So I hope it will be compensated with maybe more items you can purchase/use or something like that. 

Because of the gameplay, you can really come up with many types of items which can feel like a valuable addition, without throwing the game out of balance.


----------



## Ramza

I'm mad that they made Hoshido the "easy route" because I don't like anything about the Nohr.


----------



## Ayaya

They're changing the weapon triangle too o: From Gematsu:



> The Weapon Triangle, which has been a mainstay in the Fire Emblem series since 1996, will see a reform in the upcoming Fire Emblem If for 3DS, the latest issue of Famitsu reveals. Instead of the standard swords over axes over lances, it’s been changed to swords and magic, over axes and bows, over lances and concealed weapons.



Read more here.

I'm already set on buying all three versions no matter what change they brought. Looking forward to the final product! (and emptying my wallet....)


----------



## pokedude729

What is Phoenix Mode?


----------



## Ramza

pokedude729 said:


> What is Phoenix Mode?



Characters who are defeated during one turn will come back at the start of the next Player Turn.


----------



## pokedude729

That sounds kinda useful.


----------



## Ashtot

pokedude729 said:


> That sounds kinda useful.



lol


----------



## Kirindrake

I've found my people!!! 

I had a lot of hype for this game in January; I couldn't stop thinking and talking about it. Hype kinda cooled when I found out the games were split in 2 different versions; still strongly hoping that they come to merge it in at the very least the US. Keep the 3rd path DLC, okay, but _please_ don't make me spend tons of money for BOTH sides! D= 

I'm sad that it won't be out for another half a year at least for the US, though; what gives? D= As for the Phoenix Mode, I'm not very hype about it at ALL; it feels like it slightly destroys the purpose of the game, and, depending on the difficulty selected, obliterating challenge as a whole. But hey, not like I HAVE to select it, so that's fine, I guess. v(>->')v *shrugs*

And for the weapon usage limit situation, I hope they do something good to make up for getting rid of it; it's both a relief and slight disappointment that they removed it, but... meh. 

Overall though, I'm still really excited for it! :3


----------



## bloomwaker

Avoiding spoilers will be difficult, with my limited willpower. I wasn't especially interested in Awakening before the Demo came out, since I'd never played FE before, but Awakening is something I constantly obsess over now, so this will be significantly harder. 

On a random note: 
The peek of another F!Kamui build always makes me so happy. She is destined to have cute things in her hair.


----------



## Thunder

Spoiler















the town builder is pretty intriguing, but good lord the pokemon amie thing they got going on just looks strange


----------



## Ayaya

Thunder said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the town builder is pretty intriguing, but good lord the pokemon amie thing they got going on just looks strange


It's nothing new in Japan


Spoiler














Since the dating sim aspect was pretty famous, I guess they followed cues from other famous dating sim games lol

The best part for me is being able to dress up the character! I'm so gonna put them all in silly outfits and ruining the moment in the process. And while all these features are interesting, I hope the plot delivers.


----------



## Thunder

man, that's silly.

the customization'll be cool, does seem a little limited at first glance, though.


----------



## bloomwaker

I like that they're still willing to be silly, it's one of the things I liked about Awakening.

I wish I could understand more but I'm sure there will be more thorough translations down the line.


----------



## radical6

why all the girls in this game showing off their boobies so much. chill. put it away

- - - Post Merge - - -

also you know who im gay for? that rinku girl. shes hot. too bad shes hoshido
i like that girl with bad booby armor that only covers her shoulder. shes cute but her outfit is so ugly. literally so ugly. why the **** you cover your shoulders for you idiot aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


also correct me if im wrong but uhhhh isnt the little sister saying she loves him???? like,, the compatibility thing or whatever. i thought if it was impossible for them to love each other it wouldnt show the romantic option? just friendship?? plz dont tell me u can marry ur younger sister






ALSO NYX IS SO CUTE I LOVE HER DESIGN


----------



## pokedude729

Wait, how will the 2 versions work? Why not just gave both paths on one cartridge?


----------



## radical6

pokedude729 said:


> Wait, how will the 2 versions work? Why not just gave both paths on one cartridge?



coz money


----------



## Ramza

Fire Emblem . . . is _*DEAD*_


----------



## Cam1

justice said:


> why all the girls in this game showing off their boobies so much. chill. put it away
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> also you know who im gay for? that rinku girl. shes hot. too bad shes hoshido
> i like that girl with bad booby armor that only covers her shoulder. shes cute but her outfit is so ugly. literally so ugly. why the **** you cover your shoulders for you idiot aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> also correct me if im wrong but uhhhh isnt the little sister saying she loves him???? like,, the compatibility thing or whatever. i thought if it was impossible for them to love each other it wouldnt show the romantic option? just friendship?? plz dont tell me u can marry ur younger sister
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALSO NYX IS SO CUTE I LOVE HER DESIGN


Oh lol. Yeah. You cant probs. in Awakening there were gay "I LOVE YOU"s that you couldnt marry. Gregor had the hots for Ricken in mine


----------



## Ashtot

34423 said:


> Fire Emblem . . . is _*DEAD*_



nice

- - - Post Merge - - -



justice said:


> why all the girls in this game showing off their boobies so much. chill. put it away
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> also you know who im gay for? that rinku girl. shes hot. too bad shes hoshido
> i like that girl with bad booby armor that only covers her shoulder. shes cute but her outfit is so ugly. literally so ugly. why the **** you cover your shoulders for you idiot aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> also correct me if im wrong but uhhhh isnt the little sister saying she loves him???? like,, the compatibility thing or whatever. i thought if it was impossible for them to love each other it wouldnt show the romantic option? just friendship?? plz dont tell me u can marry ur younger sister
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALSO NYX IS SO CUTE I LOVE HER DESIGN



what do u mean i thought only that 1 girl iis flaunting her boobs


----------



## radical6

Ashtot said:


> nice
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> what do u mean i thought only that 1 girl iis flaunting her boobs


camilia and catherine seem like they flaunt their boobs a lot to me tbh. their outfits are just ridiculous. especially catherines. why the **** you have armor girl if it only covers your shoulders


----------



## ThomasNLD

justice said:


> camilia and catherine seem like they flaunt their boobs a lot to me tbh. their outfits are just ridiculous. especially catherines. why the **** you have armor girl if it only covers your shoulders



I think it might boost sales in Japan among boys between the ages of 11 and well.... 80. 

Well on the plus side, maybe you can promote her to a different class to give her normal armor?


----------



## Ashtot

justice said:


> camilia and catherine seem like they flaunt their boobs a lot to me tbh. their outfits are just ridiculous. especially catherines. why the **** you have armor girl if it only covers your shoulders



i agree i think its stupid and its something i think is dumb about the new games

i didnt realize there was a nother i guess ill find out when the game is out


----------



## radical6

ThomasNLD said:


> I think it might boost sales in Japan among boys between the ages of 11 and well.... 80.
> 
> Well on the plus side, maybe you can promote her to a different class to give her normal armor?



I've played a couple old games and I don't remember this fanservice that much. Awakening they put in a bit but it wasn't that much. (Nowi was obviously loli pandering which made me uncomfortable though) 

But this game? It seems like they're trying to put in as much fanservice as possible. Not even ending at the boobs. We have your little sister character (Elise), the maid for people with a maid fetish (idk her name). Like. Idk. I didn't feel like they put so many tropes in this game as they did with past games. I don't really get why we have a maid though lmao

also that Pokemon Amie thing is sooooo creepy. when they added that I basically knew this game was appealing to fanservice too

like with the marriage system in awakening you could say that attracted a lot of people who like.. dating sims games. I guess. I didn't care much for it but I did like how they had children. But now there's like a lot of people who honestly only really liked awakening for the marriage system and I feel like that's why FE:IF is so ****ed. 

Don't get me wrong, I'm definitely buying it. I love fire emblem and I love the way the story is setup. The units are interesting too. (The ones I find cute/attractive are the ones who have actual armor too!! Wow, who could've thought!) But the whole fanservice thing kinda dampens the game you know?


----------



## Ashtot

justice said:


> I've played a couple old games and I don't remember this fanservice that much. Awakening they put in a bit but it wasn't that much. (Nowi was obviously loli pandering which made me uncomfortable though)
> 
> But this game? It seems like they're trying to put in as much fanservice as possible. Not even ending at the boobs. We have your little sister character (Elise), the maid for people with a maid fetish (idk her name). Like. Idk. I didn't feel like they put so many tropes in this game as they did with past games. I don't really get why we have a maid though lmao
> 
> also that Pokemon Amie thing is sooooo creepy. when they added that I basically knew this game was appealing to fanservice too
> 
> like with the marriage system in awakening you could say that attracted a lot of people who like.. dating sims games. I guess. I didn't care much for it but I did like how they had children. But now there's like a lot of people who honestly only really liked awakening for the marriage system and I feel like that's why FE:IF is so ****ed.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm definitely buying it. I love fire emblem and I love the way the story is setup. The units are interesting too. (The ones I find cute/attractive are the ones who have actual armor too!! Wow, who could've thought!) But the whole fanservice thing kinda dampens the game you know?



yeah true

its the same with a lot of anime they gotta throw in the fanservice but it sucks

also past fire emblem games had like basically none of it if im not mistaken


----------



## ThomasNLD

I can understand what you both are saying and I can`t say the extra accent on attractiveness for characters makes me buy them faster or like them more. But I don`t know, in like the last 10 years, most games in this genre seem to have a naughty/barely dressed character in it. In Fire Emblem as well, when you read the character dialogues, there is often some type of hidden "sexy" subtext. 

In a way it is realistic I feel, since in groups there will always be intrigues and romance. also, it adds to the diversity of personalities wihtin a group, since nothing is easier to portray then the flirtious personality. 
The boobs are something else though..... I guess compared to games like Dead or Alive, its not very disturbing. But if you look at just the Fire Emblem franchise, it clearly doesn`t need it. But I`ve always seen "sexy" characters in Fire Emblem, Titania for example, Mia as well, Gatrie perhaps among the male characters.I feel the personal bonds and marriages are a logical step in Fire Emblem games, since it was going that way to begin with. 

I personally like the boobs, I feel it fits the fantasy setting and the hinted time it plays in, where sexuality was a weapon. Besides, they are boobs. How can I be against those. I don`t feel the game promotes any hurtful message like maybe Dead or Alive, where big boobs seem to be a must. When its that unsubtle, I feel it is only to play to the masses. Fire Emblem seems to handle it more responsibly. But high/sexy cut clothing has been a part of it forever. I admire their general sense of design. On both male and female characters.


----------



## Midoriya

Super stoked for this game.  Going to go with Hoshido first since they seem more like the good guys.

EDIT: By the way, who is Catherine?  I looked at the Fire Emblem If wikia and catherine wasn't in the list of characters.


----------



## radical6

HER NAMES CHAROLETTE IDK WHY I KEEP CALLING HER CATHERINE LMAO


----------



## Midoriya

Oh okay, I know which one Charlotte is.   LOL I was like, who is Catherine?  Thanks for clearing that up.  Now that I look at it Charlotte and Camilla DO seem to be showing off their boobs.


----------



## Celes

Looks like the Nohr side has the most fanservice. At least the face touching is optional, but the customization is really interesting.


----------



## Kirindrake

To be honest, the face-rubbing really seems to give a sort of "wth" moment. If they were gonna include something like that, COULDN'T they have done better at least? =/ Just saying. 

As for the hot spring moment (actually this part surprised me X'DDD a bit awkward) it seems to have cleared up that Tsubaki is definitely male (in a semi-weird way). Seems like there was some confusion with that on some forums, so...? 

As for fanservice, it does indeed seem like Nohr is very fanservicey :V Really could live without it tbh. >~>;


----------



## bloomwaker

The fanservice is unnecessary. My understanding is that the armor was designed by someone other than Kozaki in some cases, but I only read that in passing so I can't be completely certain. 

The characters themselves are so nice, though. Still going Nohr!


----------



## Espurr96

This game comes out this month in Japan if I am correct, but 2000 mother flipping 16 in the US and EU. 

I just want this game already, and the "My castle" features looks so great. I mean I guess I could wait, with the steam summer sales being here soon and the fact that I didn't finish Awakening yet will give me somethings to play before this one.


----------



## radical6

WHY DO WE NEED ANOTHER INIGO AND OWAIN AND SEVERA. like luna at least looks a bit different from severa. but inigos clone is 100% him oh my god


----------



## bloomwaker

The clones are a bit unsettling. 

Some hints from the trailer still look interesting at least.


----------



## Thunder

so with the lucina amiibo and the inigo, severa, and owain clones i guess all the popular awakening kids are accounted for.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=45cSvpxNYeA

some neat looking classes, like the komainu puppet and the wampa dude.


----------



## radical6

okay if they can give us clones, can they let me be gay now


----------



## Cress

justice said:


> okay if they can give us clones, can they let me be gay now



Yes please, I want to rub guys faces without it being awkward by the game's logic.

Also who's the Inigo clone? I know Luna is the Severa clone, but I don't see one like Inigo...


----------



## Thunder

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Yes please, I want to rub guys faces without it being awkward by the game's logic.
> 
> Also who's the Inigo clone? I know Luna is the Severa clone, but I don't see one like Inigo...



here ya go


----------



## Cress

Thunder said:


> here ya go



O_O That is just a copy-paste of Inigo in a different outfit...


----------



## Midoriya

PuffleKirby21 said:


> *Yes please, I want to rub guys faces without it being awkward by the game's logic.*
> 
> Also who's the Inigo clone? I know Luna is the Severa clone, but I don't see one like Inigo...




Well, I mean the title IS Fire Emblem IF.


----------



## Yatogami

This game.. Is far too amazing. Although, I could do without the clones..


----------



## Kirindrake

Nooo!!! They cloned INIGO, too? And Owain? I'm annoyed already with Severa's clone (I mean, I kinda like Severa, but good heavens, give us some NEW characters, not clones!!!), I don't need a clone of the flirt! D: (And yes, I do like Inigo, too, I just... DO YOU SEE MY LOGIC? I don't. want. clones! Q^Q *crai* //OTL)

J-Just look, Owain's sword hand, and... Inigo's thing with smiles, and- and- ugh! >~< whyyy... //orz


----------



## Cam1

Kirindrake said:


> Nooo!!! They cloned INIGO, too? And Owain? I'm annoyed already with Severa's clone (I mean, I kinda like Severa, but good heavens, give us some NEW characters, not clones!!!), I don't need a clone of the flirt! D: (And yes, I do like Inigo, too, I just... DO YOU SEE MY LOGIC? I don't. want. clones! Q^Q *crai* //OTL)
> 
> J-Just look, Owain's sword hand, and... Inigo's thing with smiles, and- and- ugh! >~< whyyy... //orz


Also, at least they changed Owain's personality. The only thing they changed about Inigo was his name and his outfit


----------



## Midoriya

Cam said:


> Also, at least they changed Owain's personality. The only thing they changed about Inigo was his name and his outfit



What if it's Inigo in disguise?  XD


----------



## oreo

aghhhhhhh i am ready for this ****


----------



## Ramza

Nohr is fanservice garbage side.
If only they gave Hoshido the more difficult route, then there would be no reason to even buy the Nohr game or however this two copy thing is going to work.


----------



## Yatogami

34423 said:


> Nohr is fanservice garbage side.
> If only they gave Hoshido the more difficult route, then there would be no reason to even buy the Nohr game or however this two copy thing is going to work.



Even so, I shall still go with Nohr!
Although, I'm most likely going to buy all three routes.


----------



## ThomasNLD

I`ll probably buy both. but the first copy I`ll buy will be purely based on how cool the art on the 3ds box looks.


----------



## zeldafromhyrule

After loosing my awakening, I was going to buy a new one, but then I found out this was coming out


----------



## Libra

Oh, interesting (been a while since I read info about this game). I can definitely see myself buying both versions, actually (and even the third one, as well, depending on the price). I really like the idea of blood vs loyalty, so yeah, looking forward to playing this game!


----------



## Yatogami

What do you guys think of the English VA?
I liked most of them (Aqua's is okay..).


----------



## Celes

Dang. It's now called Fire Emblem Fates in America.


----------



## Midoriya

EpicRainbow said:


> Dang. It's now called Fire Emblem Fates in America.



I actually like that name better, so great.


----------



## Celes

Yatogami said:


> What do you guys think of the English VA?
> I liked most of them (Aqua's is okay..).


They're decent. Some lines were kinda cringeworthy though. I prefer the Japanese voices, but maybe I'm just being a weeb. xP


----------



## Cam1

Riley said:


> I actually like that name better, so great.


It fits the plot line better


----------



## Midoriya

Cam said:


> It fits the plot line better



Yeah.  My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Kirindrake

Gonna be a bit to get used to calling it "Fates" instead of "If" but it's alright. Not sure which name I prefer more, I think both are okay :3 English voice actors are okay, I guess, but idk, I might prefer the Japanese voice actors, so I'm hoping they'll have the Japanese voices setting like in Awakening (HOPEFULLY THOUGH without that stupid bug that made it English every time you turned off the game and went back in >:V). And it's not that I have anything against english voices of course, I just tend to prefer Japanese voices in a lot of things that have english counterparts. ^^;


----------



## Ramza

Fire Emblem Fates: Black Version
Fire Emblem Fates: White Version
...
Fire Emblem Fates: Grey Version?


----------



## Midoriya

34423 said:


> Fire Emblem Fates: Black Version
> Fire Emblem Fates: White Version
> ...
> Fire Emblem Fates: Grey Version?



They're pulling a Pokemon on us!


----------



## Amyy

EpicRainbow said:


> Dang. It's now called Fire Emblem Fates in America.



im so excited for this!


----------



## Yatogami

A new trailer is out: 




And classes trailers: 

Nohr: Needs more monsters..
Hoshido: So many good classes.. but I need a challenge!


----------



## Midoriya

Yatogami said:


> A new trailer is out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And classes trailers:
> 
> Nohr: Needs more monsters..
> Hoshido: So many good classes.. but I need a challenge!



That trailer looks awesome.


----------



## Kirindrake

Yatogami said:


> A new trailer is out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And classes trailers:
> 
> Nohr: Needs more monsters..
> Hoshido: So many good classes.. but I need a challenge!



*Drools* it all looks so goooood ;A; Really liking that fox transformation thing


----------



## Midoriya

Kirindrake said:


> *Drools* it all looks so goooood ;A; Really liking that fox transformation thing



Me too.  As well as the dragon one.


----------



## Kirindrake

Riley said:


> Me too.  As well as the dragon one.



Mmm, yes, I love how that dragon form looks UwU ~<3 Very much so.


----------



## Cress

Editing the OP, I'll probably forget some stuff since there's soooo much known about it now.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also here's a trailer of the prologue in English.


----------



## earthquake

aaaaaa im honestly super pumped for the game. i'll admit the clones might be a little strange at first, and i'll probably expect them to act like their fe:a twin, but they'll probably grow on me.


----------



## Midoriya

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Editing the OP, I'll probably forget some stuff since there's soooo much known about it now.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also here's a trailer of the prologue in English.



Awesome!  Finally a trailer in English.


----------



## Kirindrake

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Editing the OP, I'll probably forget some stuff since there's soooo much known about it now.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also here's a trailer of the prologue in English.



Oh, nice, some english  If only she wasn't skipping through so much of the dialogue, buuut... >~>; oh well.


----------



## Yatogami

Marriage and children are back in Fates!


----------



## Kirindrake

Yatogami said:


> Marriage and children are back in Fates!



Wait, WHAT?  Okay to marriage, but _CHILDREN_? Where did you get this!? 0.o


----------



## Yatogami

Kirindrake said:


> Wait, WHAT?  Okay to marriage, but _CHILDREN_? Where did you get this!? 0.o



From here.


----------



## WonderK

Glad to hear that marriage is back. It was my favorite game mechanic in Awakening.


----------



## Cam1

WonderK said:


> Glad to hear that marriage is back. It was my favorite game mechanic in Awakening.



I am as well. Along with children. But idk how it will work in the game


----------



## Kirindrake

WonderK said:


> Glad to hear that marriage is back. It was my favorite game mechanic in Awakening.



I really liked marriage so I'm glad, too. Children is okay in my book, but good heavens can we PLEASE not have time traveling _again_? QUQ Especially because that's what the previous game had and that'd kinda be twice in a row?


----------



## tokkio

Kirindrake said:


> I really liked marriage so I'm glad, too. Children is okay in my book, but good heavens can we PLEASE not have time traveling _again_? QUQ Especially because that's what the previous game had and that'd kinda be twice in a row?



yeah sameeee I really like the return of marriage and the children.. but it would kinda ehh if the children came from the future _again_ because that's was what the previous game did... although I highly doubt the creators would do that again since it would be like recycling so much from Awakening lol (unless... they make it work somehow.. but still, I doubt it hahah) 

aaaanndd there are lots of possible turns the plot will take, given the _'choose your fate'_ kinda thing and the two kingdoms and all that soooo I bet they can fit in the children mechanic without the need for time travel


----------



## tokkio

Yatogami said:


> A new trailer is out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And classes trailers:
> 
> Nohr: Needs more monsters..
> Hoshido: So many good classes.. but I need a challenge!



just saw this T__T safdgfshah im so excited huhuhu too bad my friends irl either don't play video games, or don't play fire emblem so I can't rant out with them agugug.... 

honestly.. I'm kinda okay with the 2016 release for NA... because then I have more time to save up for both versions.. if ever nintendo decides to release 2 versions for NA too T__T


----------



## Kirindrake

tokkio said:


> yeah sameeee I really like the return of marriage and the children.. but it would kinda ehh if the children came from the future _again_ because that's was what the previous game did... although I highly doubt the creators would do that again since it would be like recycling so much from Awakening lol (unless... they make it work somehow.. but still, I doubt it hahah)
> 
> aaaanndd there are lots of possible turns the plot will take, given the _'choose your fate'_ kinda thing and the two kingdoms and all that soooo I bet they can fit in the children mechanic without the need for time travel



Yes, hopefully that will work out. UwU Also, dang, I know I've said this before, but it's REALLY killing me about the 2016 thing. QUQ At least I _can_ panic about it with my IRL friend who is also hyped for it x3


----------



## Cress

Kirindrake said:


> Yes, hopefully that will work out. UwU Also, dang, I know I've said this before, but it's REALLY killing me about the 2016 thing. QUQ At least I _can_ panic about it with my IRL friend who is also hyped for it x3



I have a friend that can read Japanese and is getting the game soon. >_< He said he wouldn't send me spoilers, but he will probably spoil something.


----------



## bloomwaker

The wait is hard enough, but trying to avoid spoilers? Ay!


----------



## tokkio

yeah lmao we'd definitely run into spoilers T__T but here's to hoping people are considerate enough not to spoil it....... 

but huhuhu people in japan are _great_ at fanart so agfsdaghdfhd it would be hard to avoid spoilers bc its the internet agugu..


----------



## tokkio

also guys have you seen the other characters???? I've been checking them out in the Fire Emblem wiki and... 



Spoiler



why do..... some characters..... have striking resemblances... and even personalities....  to the child characters of Awakening????? like.... its too much to be _just_ a coincidence???


----------



## Midoriya

tokkio said:


> also guys have you seen the other characters???? I've been checking them out in the Fire Emblem wiki and...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> why do..... some characters..... have striking resemblances... and even personalities....  to the child characters of Awakening????? like.... its too much to be _just_ a coincidence???



Clones clones everywhere, In the game and in my hair!


----------



## Kirindrake

Space Dandy said:


> Clones clones everywhere, In the game and in my hair!



Woah, that's be some really scary hair to have. :I

On a more serious note, I feel like the entire internet is a danger on its own; from vibrantly colored fanart full of spoilers (that people like to put as profile pictures or even in their sigs), to just simple little "mentionings" in forums (or maybe even full head-on spoiler-talk completely), you're screwed just about _ANYWHERE_. I mean, I can't blame them if they ABSOLUTELY LOVE a character; I understand, but when the rest of the English-speaking population can't get their hands on even a _demo_? ... Q^Q


----------



## Yatogami

I have recently learned that the marriage/children leak is false.
Rejoice!


----------



## Kirindrake

Yatogami said:


> I have recently learned that the marriage/children leak is false.
> Rejoice!



It is? Why, dem fakers. >:V

---
Not mad or anything about it being false, though. I _do_ think marriage will probly be in there, though; considering the romance-ish stuff is going as deep as face-touching.


----------



## Yatogami

Kirindrake said:


> It is? Why, dem fakers. >:V
> 
> ---
> Not mad or anything about it being false, though. I _do_ think marriage will probly be in there, though; considering the romance-ish stuff is going as deep as face-touching.



I really just hope that children won't..


----------



## Kirindrake

Yatogami said:


> I really just hope that children won't..



Yeahhh tbh I can live without children XD It was nice I guess, (and I DO love Morgan,) but they were kinda OP ^^;


----------



## Cress

Yayy more english gameplay!





- - - Post Merge - - -

Actually even more at 5:49:15 in this video.





- - - Post Merge - - -

Also my favorite quote from the first video: "No one here is obsessed with Chrom."
Confirmed by Nintendo, Chrom wasn't important enough to be in Smash since nobody cares about him. : )


----------



## bloomwaker

But Chrom's great. ;; Prince of Dorkness. 

I still haven't actually watched any gameplay videos, it's hard for me to decide whether or not I want to.


----------



## ThomasNLD

Damn right about Chrom.

"We Like Ike!"


----------



## Ayaya

So is marriage + children confirmed to be real or fake? 
http://serenesforest.net/2015/06/18/marriage-fire-emblem-fates/

I don't really care whether there'll be marriage or not as long as we have S support (doesn't have to end in a relationship) and it has a good story. Kinda sad that the game will be out in Japan in a few dayd but we have to wait till next year  I'm probably gonna dig out spoilers from people who played the JP copy out of curiosity OTL


----------



## Cam1

Ayaya said:


> So is marriage + children confirmed to be real or fake?
> http://serenesforest.net/2015/06/18/marriage-fire-emblem-fates/
> 
> I don't really care whether there'll be marriage or not as long as we have S support (doesn't have to end in a relationship) and it has a good story. Kinda sad that the game will be out in Japan in a few dayd but we have to wait till next year  I'm probably gonna dig out spoilers from people who played the JP copy out of curiosity OTL


Proven real Id assume


----------



## Kirindrake

Ayaya said:


> Kinda sad that the game will be out in Japan in a few dayd but we have to wait till next year



Is is sad that I had a dream that Nintendo announces that it turns out that it's actually going to be released earlier and the release date is in September instead of next year? C'X


----------



## bloomwaker

Kirindrake said:


> Is is sad that I had a dream that Nintendo announces that it turns out that it's actually going to be released earlier and the release date is in September instead of next year? C'X



I keep hoping for the same, haha. Maybe!


----------



## L. Lawliet

So nnohr has the Inigo, owain, and severa lookalikes, and hoshido has redhead tharja. cool


----------



## Libra

Watched both gameplay videos and absolutely loved them. <3


----------



## Cam1

L. Lawliet said:


> So nnohr has the Inigo, owain, and severa lookalikes, and hoshido has redhead tharja. cool



Wait there is a Tharja look alike? I was only aware of the others

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wait.... Garon is playable in both routes? http://fireemblem.wikia.com/wiki/Garon
And Mikoto?


----------



## Ayaya

Cam said:


> Wait.... Garon is playable in both routes? http://fireemblem.wikia.com/wiki/Garon
> And Mikoto?


Probably because you start with Nohr by default?


----------



## Cam1

Ayaya said:


> Probably because you start with Nohr by default?



I dont know, maybe. But what about Mikoto? I didnt think they were playable at all though.


----------



## bloomwaker

Cam said:


> Wait there is a Tharja look alike? I was only aware of the others
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Wait.... Garon is playable in both routes? http://fireemblem.wikia.com/wiki/Garon
> And Mikoto?



From a translation of a scan  , I can't quite find a bigger one yet. She's on the middle right.


----------



## Kirindrake

dapperlace said:


> From a translation of a scan  , I can't quite find a bigger one yet. She's on the middle right.



Oh gosh you're right D:

---
Hrmmm, "outside world" with the little girl of Kamui's dialogue is kinda bothering me :V I hope this has nothing to do with time-travel.


----------



## bloomwaker

I'm hoping outrealm shenanigans. Time travel does make me uneasy, but as long as things are explained properly, I'll be good.


----------



## Cam1

dapperlace said:


> From a translation of a scan  , I can't quite find a bigger one yet. She's on the middle right.



Hmmmmm, I hope there arent any more. Cause 4 is plenty enoughg clones


----------



## bloomwaker

Yeah. It wouldn't be quite so bad if they were more...different. Even their personalities seem similar. 

I'm still hoping it's them in disguise or something so that it's not quite as weird. I'm also not a fan of Inigo so I hope this one's better written, or I'm not using him. 8(


----------



## Cam1

dapperlace said:


> Yeah. It wouldn't be quite so bad if they were more...different. Even their personalities seem similar.
> 
> I'm still hoping it's them in disguise or something so that it's not quite as weird. I'm also not a fan of Inigo so I hope this one's better written, or I'm not using him. 8(


I mean, Odin has some differences in personality. And we cant say anything for the second Tharja (at least I havent seen any personality things). But yeah. It being them in disguise would be cooler


----------



## Danielkang2

I want a Limited Edition FEF New 3DS XL. Woah that's a mouthful. A bravely second one would be even better!!!


----------



## bloomwaker

They had a red one and a blue one for Smash. Maybe they'll make a Nohr vs Hoshido. Haha. ;;


----------



## Yatogami

Since marriage is now confirmed, who do you WISH to marry?
I adore Aqua, so if possible, her. 


Spoiler



Also, apparently Corrin's blade blows up and Mikoto sacrifices herself; does anyone know about this?


----------



## Kirindrake

Yatogami said:


> Since marriage is now confirmed, who do you WISH to marry?
> I adore Aqua, so if possible, her.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Also, apparently Corrin's blade blows up and Mikoto sacrifices herself; does anyone know about this?



T/subakiiii *u* And Joker/Jacob. And Takumi. And the green-haired ninja. And when I do Nohr I the archer guy that has the same JAP voice as Lon'qu, I think.

...Guess I'm gonna be doing a lot of playthroughs X'DDD


Spoiler: wut



wut.


----------



## Yatogami

Kirindrake said:


> T/subakiiii *u* And Joker/Jacob. And Takumi. And the green-haired ninja. And when I do Nohr I the archer guy that has the same JAP voice as Lon'qu, I think.
> 
> ...Guess I'm gonna be doing a lot of playthroughs X'DDD
> 
> 
> Spoiler: wut
> 
> 
> 
> wut.



It was on Reddit, so I'm not sure of it's legitimacy..  
But if it was true, it would suck.. ;-;


----------



## Cam1

Pieri. Or whatever her name is


----------



## Kirindrake

Yatogami said:


> It was on Reddit, so I'm not sure of it's legitimacy..
> But if it was true, it would suck.. ;-;



I say screw it; the game hasn't even come out in freaking _Japan_ yet, you can't screwball something like that unless Nintendo announced it, and how silly of an announcement would _that_ be? "Oh, btw, people, spoiler alert to all of you since none of you have played the game yet, buuut..." >~>;

Or maybe I'm wrong. idk, that just feels silly to me.



Cam said:


> Pieri. Or whatever her name is



Ohhh, is that her name? She looks interesting c: Really feels like she stands out though with her hair pink and blue x'D


----------



## Mairmalade

Only a few more days until I stalk Japanese players


----------



## Thunder

dapperlace said:


> Yeah. It wouldn't be quite so bad if they were more...different. Even their personalities seem similar.
> 
> I'm still hoping it's them in disguise or something so that it's not quite as weird. I'm also not a fan of Inigo so I hope this one's better written, or I'm not using him. 8(



you're not the only one, i wasn't too keen on the father determining the child this time around just because i didn't wanna use the inigo clone, lol.

i think if they kept the clone limit at two it'd be a little more reasonable, maybe one for each side. but imo they're taking up space that could've been used on an original character.


----------



## bloomwaker

It's like my latest play through of Fire Emblem: Awakening. Olivia and Virion are actually a really cute couple (she likes him before S-Support), and Virion makes crazy sense as Inigo's father, but Inigo himself is just so bland. Virion's a philanderer too but he's far more interesting. @~@

Maybe this clone will be better than the original Inigo but eh...


----------



## Trundle

http://www.reddit.com/r/fireemblem/comments/3ath77/so_it_turns_out_we_can_rub_lower_than_the_face/

...


----------



## Yatogami

Spoiler: YUSSSSS



You can S-Rank with your siblings. 
Oh and.. Mikoto does jump in to save Corrin from an explosion, but I'm not sure of whether or not she dies..

ALSO STREAM!!!


http://www.twitch.tv/hamayama


----------



## Kirindrake

Trundle said:


> http://www.reddit.com/r/fireemblem/comments/3ath77/so_it_turns_out_we_can_rub_lower_than_the_face/
> 
> ...



WTH OMG!!! O0O; OKAY, there is NO way this is going to NA! Face touching? That was weird, but----!!!!!! O^O



Spoiler: *throws self out a window*












I now have a feeling that the reason it won't be until 2016 is because of all the censoring they'll have to do. >~>;



Yatogami said:


> Spoiler: YUSSSSS
> 
> 
> 
> You can S-Rank with your siblings.
> Oh and.. Mikoto does jump in to save Corrin from an explosion, but I'm not sure of whether or not she dies..
> 
> ALSO STREAM!!!
> 
> 
> http://www.twitch.tv/hamayama



I'll be avoiding them spoilers now >u>; Stupid love for clicks. //orz

but I will be watching that stream now XP


----------



## tokkio

huhu pls i dun want any spoilers but... so... tempting..... T__T


----------



## Thunder

dapperlace said:


> It's like my latest play through of Fire Emblem: Awakening. Olivia and Virion are actually a really cute couple (she likes him before S-Support), and Virion makes crazy sense as Inigo's father, but Inigo himself is just so bland. Virion's a philanderer too but he's far more interesting. @~@
> 
> Maybe this clone will be better than the original Inigo but eh...



yeah, i can't say inigo ever stuck out as anything more than a womanizer.



Trundle said:


> http://www.reddit.com/r/fireemblem/comments/3ath77/so_it_turns_out_we_can_rub_lower_than_the_face/
> 
> ...



i can't even think of anything witty to say here. good lord.



tokkio said:


> huhu pls i dun want any spoilers but... so... tempting..... T__T



i'm okay with reading about the game's features and the like but i've been trying to avoid the spoilers like a plague.

can't say i've had much luck.


----------



## Trundle

I just want my GBA style Fire Emblem back with a better support system than ending a turn beside them


----------



## Kirindrake

Thunder said:


> i'm okay with reading about the game's features and the like but i've been trying to avoid the spoilers like a plague.
> 
> can't say i've had much luck.



Things are probly REALLY going to blow up in the next 24-48 hours or so as it's already the 24th in Japan currently. "Tmorro" is the release date for them, and even _more_ spoilers are bound to be everywhere in a week or so...

...and we'll have to screwball around them the best we can for 6+ months. ;v; Oh, why.


----------



## Cress

Yatogami said:


> Spoiler: YUSSSSS
> 
> 
> 
> You can S-Rank with your siblings.
> Oh and.. Mikoto does jump in to save Corrin from an explosion, but I'm not sure of whether or not she dies..
> 
> ALSO STREAM!!!
> 
> 
> http://www.twitch.tv/hamayama



Wait is that the same guy who streamed Bravely Second?
Also I want the full OST uploaded in the next week. I need to see if it's as good as Awakening's.


----------



## Yatogami

Spoiler: I'M DYING



Another wonderful new mechanic, when you reach S rank with someone the lines they utter while you are rubbing their bodies become way more lewd.
Examples:
Leon: Do you want me? I understand. I too, want you, it's unbearable.

Lazwald: I also want to touch you, will you come closer?

Zero: It's lonely...it's agonizing. When you are not here (existing), it's just not right/good.

Camilla: When you do it this much, it's embarassing...
Camilla: The way you're using your hand feels sooo good. Very skillful.
Elise: Ahhh...You're sooo warm.

Marx (multiple examples): It's just the two of us, huh... Only look at me. Don't look away... Your eyes... They're beautiful. Don't make that face... I love you... Is there something you want to do here? Not anymore... are you my little sister. I want to touch you... This armor is a hindrance, isn't it? That face, only show it to me...? I want all of you...


GOODNESS MARX, CALM YOURSELF.

EDIT: Also.. Too many clones..


----------



## BellGreen

http://i.imgur.com/hXpTUSd.png

Would this be considered the "rubbing" portion of the game? Is this even a real picture from the game? 0_o Since one of the options in the corner says "Action" I'd just assume this is where you rub lol.


----------



## JCnator

There's now an Iwata Asks for Fire Emblem Fates up for everyone to read. If you're curious about the development of the game, take a peek of it!


----------



## Yatogami

BellGreen said:


> http://i.imgur.com/hXpTUSd.png
> 
> Would this be considered the "rubbing" portion of the game? Is this even a real picture from the game? 0_o Since one of the options in the corner says "Action" I'd just assume this is where you rub lol.



It's real, and you can put clothing on a player (hence Rinkah in her undergarments).
But due to NoA, all will be censored.


----------



## JCnator

Well, we already knew that Nintendo of America is going to distribute not one, but two versions of Fire Emblem Fates: Birthright (Hoshido) and Conquest (Nohr). Yup, those are the official names. A third path ivolving the protagonist not picking either side will be also coming in form of DLC.

More interestingly, same-sex marriage is apparently possible in this game as well!

Here's the official Nintendo of America's statement:


> We can confirm that Fire Emblem Fates for Nintendo 3DS, which launches in Japan on June 25, 2015, and is coming to the U.S. and Europe in 2016, includes the possibility for a same-sex marriage to take place between the main character created by the gamer and another character in the game.?
> 
> “Fire Emblem Fates comes in two different versions, called the Conquest and Birthright editions. In the U.S., Conquest and Birthright will both be sold separately, as is already the case in Japan. For those who have purchased either the Conquest or Birthright edition, a third edition will be made available as downloadable content at a later stage. Details on how the three storylines will be made available in other regions will be announced at a later date. In the Conquest edition of the game, there is a male character that the game’s player may have his/her male main character marry after they bond in battle. Similarly, the Birthright edition features a female character that a female main character may marry after bonding in battle. Both of the aforementioned characters can be encountered in the third edition of the game.”
> 
> “We believe that our gameplay experiences should reflect the diversity of the communities in which we operate and, at the same time, we will always design the game specifications of each title by considering a variety of factors, such as the game’s scenario and the nature of the game play. In the end of course, the game should be fun to play. We feel that Fire Emblem Fates is indeed enjoyable to play and we hope fans like the game.




Source: http://nintendoeverything.com/fire-...2-versions-officially-confirmed-for-the-west/


----------



## Yatogami

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Well, we already knew that Nintendo of America is going to distribute not one, but two versions of Fire Emblem Fates: Birthright (Hoshido) and Conquest (Nohr). Yup, those are the official names. A third path ivolving the protagonist not picking either side will be also coming in form of DLC.
> 
> More interestingly, same-sex marriage is apparently possible in this game as well!
> 
> Here's the official Nintendo of America's statement:
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://nintendoeverything.com/fire-...2-versions-officially-confirmed-for-the-west/



Whoa, I thought that was a false rumor..
But how will children work? And also, I hope it's not just a companion support like Lucina and Owain..


----------



## BellGreen

I'm definitely happy Nintendo took the step forward with gamers and their sexualities! It may just be the third storyline DLC of the game (EDIT: For both the same-sex marriage characters to appear, anyway) but most people including me are probably happy with that. It was a smart move on Nintendo's behalf.


----------



## Cress

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> There's now an Iwata Asks for Fire Emblem Fates up for everyone to read. If you're curious about the development of the game, take a peek of it!



My favorite line from it is:


> Well, you had told him he only needed to write ten pages, and he wrote five hundred.


This is going to have a LOOOOOOONG story. XD


----------



## Kirindrake

Yatogami said:


> Spoiler: I'M DYING
> 
> 
> 
> Another wonderful new mechanic, when you reach S rank with someone the lines they utter while you are rubbing their bodies become way more lewd.
> Examples:
> Leon: Do you want me? I understand. I too, want you, it's unbearable.
> 
> Lazwald: I also want to touch you, will you come closer?
> 
> Zero: It's lonely...it's agonizing. When you are not here (existing), it's just not right/good.
> 
> Camilla: When you do it this much, it's embarassing...
> Camilla: The way you're using your hand feels sooo good. Very skillful.
> Elise: Ahhh...You're sooo warm.
> 
> Marx (multiple examples): It's just the two of us, huh... Only look at me. Don't look away... Your eyes... They're beautiful. Don't make that face... I love you... Is there something you want to do here? Not anymore... are you my little sister. I want to touch you... This armor is a hindrance, isn't it? That face, only show it to me...? I want all of you...
> 
> 
> GOODNESS MARX, CALM YOURSELF.
> 
> EDIT: Also.. Too many clones..



Oh noooo they made a gaius clone, too? D: NINTENDO; CHILL on the CLONES... PLEASE? QQ; *crai* oh well /OTL


----------



## Cress

I want a Henry clone. Just for more of his creepy-hilarious personality.


----------



## Ayaya

So the rom of the game got uploaded and people already extracted the text, sprites, and voice files.


----------



## Ramza

*I'M GOING TO MARRY THIS WOLF WOMAN
*


----------



## Ayaya

Aqua/Azure's song from the rip:


Spoiler



http://butler-joker.tumblr.com/post/122305539628/from-the-audio-dump
it's beautiful


----------



## Ayaya

To those who are worried about the gameplay part of FE14, according to some anons on the Fire Emblem General:


Spoiler






> >pair up nerfed
> >weapon type added
> >better map design
> >better music
> >weapon system is more tactical
> >MU isn't OP
> >skills distributed better across enemy units
> >enemies can pair up
> >More/better class options
> >Class change made more limited and no longer breaks the game
> >Return of the arena and a ton of other base functions
> >Weapons no longer a strict progression in power for less uses
> >Personal skills to differentiate even characters of the same class
> >Less abusable skill distribution across your own units





These are based on this FE:IF stream, who is playing the Hoshido path with the Phoenix difficulty. While it looks like they're focusing on the dating aspect of the game, it seems they've improved the gameplay from Awakening too.


----------



## Libra

I'm watching the stream right now (yay for being on-line at the right time) and some characters have a red arrow pointing down next to them? What did I miss again?


----------



## Jarrad

This is probably going to be the first fire emblem game that I'll buy.

Also

same sex couples/marriages! now i can finally have a daddy that will risk his life to protect me


----------



## Ayaya

Libra said:


> I'm watching the stream right now (yay for being on-line at the right time) and some characters have a red arrow pointing down next to them? What did I miss again?



If you're referring to the ones above their sprite, I'm guessing that has something to do with their personal skill?


----------



## Libra

Ayaya said:


> If you're referring to the ones above their sprite, I'm guessing that has something to do with their personal skill?



Interesting. I was thinking it was some kind of negative effect, actually. Thanks!


----------



## Yatogami

Libra said:


> Interesting. I was thinking it was some kind of negative effect, actually. Thanks!



I believe it is negative, like a debuff.
Such as less damage dealt, low hit rate, etc.


----------



## tokkio

okay im going to have to avoid going to this thread bc i dont want anything to be spoiled for me, even gameplay and added features but everything is so tempting im just T__T sos send help pls


----------



## Kirindrake

tokkio said:


> okay im going to have to avoid going to this thread bc i dont want anything to be spoiled for me, even gameplay and added features but everything is so tempting im just T__T sos send help pls



Yeah. Not to mention, it's the 25th in Japan currently (like 1 AM or something), so the flood of spoilers and content shall be among us soon ;u; 

//let us hide in the corner sobbing together


----------



## tokkio

Kirindrake said:


> Yeah. Not to mention, it's the 25th in Japan currently (like 1 AM or something), so the flood of spoilers and content shall be among us soon ;u;
> 
> //let us hide in the corner sobbing together



yeah exactly T__T bet there would be lots of fanart soon.. and there would be people who would translate stuff and all that huhu avoiding spoilers until next year would be hard as hell bc yknow.. its the _ internet _ 

so yes let us hide in a corner hahah also funny how i still go to this thread even though i said i'll avoid it


----------



## Libra

Oh, wow, the comments on Twitch are awesome. Just wish they were a bit slower 'cause I'm having trouble watching the stream and reading the comments at the same time, ha ha.


----------



## Libra

Stream is over for today and it was very interesting. I'm definitely looking forward to playing this game! <3



Spoiler: So they showed the



rubbing part of the game and yeah, that's kinda... not my cup of tea, I guess. But it's cool that they add several things; it makes the game more interesting for more people, so I'm okay with it.


----------



## Yatogami

Nohr stream is still going~ (English speaker)


----------



## Libra

Yatogami said:


> Nohr stream is still going~ (English speaker)



The more I watch, the more I want to play both games, ha ha.


----------



## Clavis

I̶ ̶c̶a̶n̶'̶t̶ ̶w̶a̶i̶t̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶m̶a̶r̶r̶y̶ ̶Z̶e̶r̶o̶ ̶o̶m̶g̶.̶


----------



## JCnator

Wait, Fire Emblem: Fates has now a true multiplayer mode? And it's also online? I never knew it would boast this feature!

Source: http://nintendoeverything.com/fire-emblem-fates-has-pretty-extensive-online-multiplayer/


----------



## Yatogami

;-;
Hoshidon't spoilers.


----------



## Yatogami

Omg omg, there's this awesome song of Aqua singing and it has like an African vibe to it!
It's soooooo awesome!


----------



## Libra

Yatogami said:


> ;-;
> Hoshidon't spoilers.



OMG, how and why does that happen??? ;_;


----------



## Yatogami

Libra said:


> OMG, how and why does that happen??? ;_;





Spoiler: SPOILERS



If you side with Hoshido, then the battle Marx tries to hit Kamui and Elise ends up popping right at that moment to try to stop her big bros from fighting. Sadly, Marx also dies along with Elise.. 

But in the Nohr path, apparently Sakura is murder by nosferatu and Ryouma is killed as well.

The little brothers and older sisters of both sides can be safe, however.


----------



## Libra

Yatogami said:


> Spoiler: SPOILERS
> 
> 
> 
> If you side with Hoshido, then the battle Marx tries to hit Kamui and Elise ends up popping right at that moment to try to stop her big bros from fighting. Sadly, Marx also dies along with Elise..
> 
> But in the Nohr path, apparently Sakura is murder by nosferatu and Ryouma is killed as well.
> 
> The little brothers and older sisters of both sides can be safe, however.



Wow... ' Thanks for the info!



Spoiler: So some people are saying that



certain deaths might be avoided depending on how well you play the game. Not sure yet how I feel about that. I mean, part of me likes that the game is so dark, but on the other hand, I don't want it to be _too_ dark either, so yeah. x_x


----------



## Yatogami

Libra said:


> Wow... ' Thanks for the info!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: So some people are saying that
> 
> 
> 
> certain deaths might be avoided depending on how well you play the game. Not sure yet how I feel about that. I mean, part of me likes that the game is so dark, but on the other hand, I don't want it to be _too_ dark either, so yeah. x_x






Spoiler: Still..



Only a few actually die.
For example, Marx, Elise, and MAJOR SPOILER:                                            [Aqua die for sure.]

And to add to the dark, Flora commits suicide as she harmed Kamui. ;-;
But luckily, she can live if you do something different in a certain map!

I've been watching all the streams, so yeah..
Oh, and this is all Hoshido.


----------



## Libra

Yatogami said:


> Spoiler: Still..
> 
> 
> 
> Only a few actually die.
> For example, Marx, Elise, and MAJOR SPOILER:                                            [Aqua die for sure.]
> 
> And to add to the dark, Flora commits suicide as she harmed Kamui. ;-;
> But luckily, she can live if you do something different in a certain map!
> 
> I've been watching all the streams, so yeah..
> Oh, and this is all Hoshido.



So many mixed feelings I'm having, OMG. I want to play this game _now_, LOL.


----------



## WonderK

I'm trying so damn hard to not read the spoilers in this thread. The struggle is real. I want to play the game fresh.


----------



## Libra

WonderK said:


> I'm trying so damn hard to not read the spoilers in this thread. The struggle is real. I want to play the game fresh.



I admire you. When I see a spoiler I go "oooooooooooooh, click it! click it NOW!"


----------



## Trundle

we all know who it was who had the idea for the rubbing
we allll know


----------



## Ayaya

Someone build a custom Kamui/Corrin builder here: http://luminescentblade.github.io/KamuiCustomizer/
Or if you have connections issues, there's an offline version here: https://mega.co.nz/#!WgtDVIBB!hP7gyVuJ4UXBp3SnqONgU2gyF7-W2dVNKNYOM66vFh0

My Kamui:


Spoiler














Might change it when I have the game though... I like the customization here better than Awakening!


----------



## BellGreen

There is a LOT of positive response from those who beat the game already. Some players say you definitely should stray from any spoilers to preserve every single moment, that the game (not really specified which version) was the best in the series so far, and that Awakening was trash compared to Fates.
I'm definitely more hyped for the game now. 2016 is way too far ahead to wait like a normal person.


----------



## Chaotix

Spoiler



NSFW and wow  http://gonintendo.com/stories/23720...ncludes-suggestive-dialogue-party-member-prod


----------



## Amyy

WonderK said:


> I'm trying so damn hard to not read the spoilers in this thread. The struggle is real. I want to play the game fresh.



oh god me too, i dont wanna wait till next year :cc but i already read a tiny bit of spoilers which i regret </3


----------



## Mairmalade

I've also joined the spoilers party.  

I can see all the censoring when this game finally comes to other countries now...and there's a lot.


----------



## Ayaya

BellGreen said:


> There is a LOT of positive response from those who beat the game already. Some players say you definitely should stray from any spoilers to preserve every single moment, that the game (not really specified which version) was the best in the series so far, and that Awakening was trash compared to Fates.
> I'm definitely more hyped for the game now. 2016 is way too far ahead to wait like a normal person.



Mind linking to the source for this?
Unfortunately, curiosity got the better of me and I already spoiled myself by looking through the text... Plus, while I was looking for spoilers on optional stuff, I saw some plot-related spoilers too </3 



Chaotix said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> NSFW and wow  http://gonintendo.com/stories/23720...ncludes-suggestive-dialogue-party-member-prod





Spoiler



I'm honestly not surprised by these features. I guess for FE fans it might be new, but these are the usual otaku-pandering that is present in a lot of Japanese games. Take Persona 3&4, for example, you can buy swimsuits for your teammates and dress them up in that in battle. The skinship and suggestive feature are also present in a few popular dating sim games, and those dialogues are also found often in romance games. They're taking all of those elements and putting them in FE:IF because it sells.

I'm not saying what they're doing is right, though. The game has indeed become more sexual and while I personally don't care, it's not the same for everyone. I hope they'll put an appropriate rating when the game comes to out internationally. I'm pretty sure they're gonna censor some stuff too, like what they did with Bravely Default.


----------



## bloomwaker

Thinking about some of the changes they made in Bravely Default with some of the costumes and FE:A DLC. Wondering if those extra months it's taking to get over here is going to go into that as well.


----------



## Rasumii

Extremely excited for this game. Just thought I'd pop in to say that.


----------



## bloomwaker

On a random note, I've been trying out the Kamui Customizer. 

This is probably what I'll end up with:


----------



## JCnator

Part of me is saying that I should get the game from my Japanese New 3DS and experience it before pretty much everyone else outside of Japan. The feeling I had with the first few months of trying the Japanese version of Animal Crossing: New Leaf before June 2013 was nothing short of exhilarating while attempting to figure out what the texts are saying. Since I did play Fire Emblem: Awakening for long enough to grasp most of its core gameplay mechanics and liked it, despite only clearing 6 main chapters and one paralogue (stuck on a deciding whether to take on Paralogue 2 first or just go straight to Chapter 7). Fates seems to be a must-have game at this point, especially when compared to Awakening.

The other part of me is suggesting that I should wait for the eventual release in North America, since the Japanese version doesn't contain furigana (hiraganas above kanji) and my Japanese skills are still stuck from being tad lower than rudimentary since 2013. The current price of the game in Japan is slightly higher than the American one would, which is about a little higher than $5 if I opt for download, although this doesn't mean much to me anyway. I also have quite a lot of other RPGs to go through, and they all tend to be more time-consuming than the average action-oriented game.


Hoo boy, the dilemma is striking me hard!


----------



## BellGreen

Ayaya said:


> Mind linking to the source for this?



I've just been looking around GameFAQs. I'm surprised not a lot of people imported a 3DS and the game tbh considering how hyped up it is. Avoiding spoilers for months and months will be hard ~_~ The link is right here: *(x)* Nearly all the spoilers are covered so anyone can skim through if you'd like.
Also, I have no idea if this has been posted or not, but I heard you can take a bath with someone of the opposite gender (that you have S-Ranked, I think? They said "jk you don't have to s rank them" but I'm not sure) and *blow through the microphone to dry them off.*



Spoiler: This is what it looks like, no spoilers at all











0_o If that GIF doesn't show blowing on them to dry them off, I don't know what it is at this point


----------



## Libra

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Since I did play Fire Emblem: Awakening for long enough to grasp most of its core gameplay mechanics and liked it, despite only clearing 6 main chapters and one paralogue (stuck on a deciding whether to take on Paralogue 2 first or just go straight to Chapter 7). Fates seems to be a must-have game at this point, especially when compared to Awakening.



From what I've read, there's a huge difference in difficulty between Awakening and Fates, so you might want to finish Awakening first and get Fates later.


----------



## JCnator

Libra said:


> From what I've read, there's a huge difference in difficulty between Awakening and Fates, so you might want to finish Awakening first and get Fates later.



If I were to play Fates, it would be with normal difficulty with casual mode enabled. I just don't feel like having to restart every time a unit of mine faints, while Phoenix Mode is a bit overkill considering that I'm no complete stranger when it comes to video games.

I heard that Awakening had a lot of units that are potentially gamebreaking, some artificial intelligence stupidity (AI never pair up their units, can be easily lured wherever you'd want, etc.), and plenty of opportunities to grind your units that are way behind to the rest of the party, so that's probably the reasons why it's widely considered to be one of the easiest Fire Emblem entries. On my playthrough, I never had too much difficulty dealing with the first few chapters of the game aside of accidentally letting Vaike being KOed by a mage on Chapter 4 because I didn't knew that the Resistance stat meant magic defense. That unit isn't quite good at it.
Aside from the opponent unit being able to pair with another and a lot of gamebreaking elements being toned down, I don't know what else would've made Fates significantly tougher than Awakening. Which version and difficulty that most people who imported were playing?


----------



## Cress

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> If I were to play Fates, it would be with normal difficulty with casual mode enabled. I just don't feel like having to restart every time a unit of mine faints, while Phoenix Mode is a bit overkill considering that I'm no complete stranger when it comes to video games.
> 
> I heard that Awakening had a lot of units that are potentially gamebreaking, some artificial intelligence stupidity (AI never pair up their units, can be easily lured wherever you'd want, etc.), and plenty of opportunities to grind your units that are way behind to the rest of the party, so that's probably the reasons why it's widely considered to be one of the easiest Fire Emblem entries. On my playthrough, I never had too much difficulty dealing with the first few chapters of the game aside of accidentally letting Vaike being KOed by a mage on Chapter 4 because I didn't knew that the Resistance stat meant magic defense. That unit isn't quite good at it.
> Aside from the opponent unit being able to pair with another and a lot of gamebreaking elements being toned down, I don't know what else would've made Fates significantly tougher than Awakening. Which version and difficulty that most people who imported were playing?



Only units near the end of the game were game-breaking, and Robin if you do a LOT of grinding in different classes in Awakening. Enemies never paired up because they weren't programmed to be able to do so, not because they don't "think" about using it.

Watching Hamayama's stream, he did Normal/Phoenix mode to rush through the story, but it still looked pretty brutal. And I only watched the Hoshido path. People on the chat were saying it was pretty difficult to offset the grinding and no weapon durability that Hoshido has. (But removing the weapon durability is on both sides.) I only watched him play the first 2 chapters after choosing the Nohr path, but it's supposed to be a lot more difficult.


----------



## JCnator

PuffleKirby21 said:


> [...]
> 
> Watching Hamayama's stream, he did Normal/Phoenix mode to rush through the story, but it still looked pretty brutal. And I only watched the Hoshido path. People on the chat were saying it was pretty difficult to offset the grinding and no weapon durability that Hoshido has. (But removing the weapon durability is on both sides.) I only watched him play the first 2 chapters after choosing the Nohr path, but it's supposed to be a lot more difficult.



Nohr's path is actually paying homage to how the gameplay of any older Fire Emblem game that isn't named Gaiden, Sacred Stones and Awakening is. Players here are sticking on the rails of the plot without breaks and are stuck with more limited resources in addition to further mission completion requirements. The path of Hoshido is definitely more lenient than the other path, unless you don't take advantage of grinding and a lot of resources.
Maybe Nohr's path isn't difficult for Hamayama in the first two chapters of Nohr's path because his units have their stats properly managed before hitting those chapters. Then again, he isn't tackling on the harder difficulties.

From what I've seen so far, the Lunatic difficulty curve seems to be well-managed this time around. I couldn't be sure as I haven't touched on that difficulty in Awakening, so I had to search in Internet for that.


Spoiler



Someone on GameFAQs who began playing at Lunatic difficulty posted a thread. One was saying that the Nohr campaign raises the difficulty pretty high and quickly after choosing it in the sixth chapter. Another says that the enemy stats aren't ridiculously high and the same turn reinforcements are nowhere to be found, at least in an early-game playthrough.


----------



## Ayaya

BellGreen said:


> I've just been looking around GameFAQs. I'm surprised not a lot of people imported a 3DS and the game tbh considering how hyped up it is. Avoiding spoilers for months and months will be hard ~_~ The link is right here: *(x)* Nearly all the spoilers are covered so anyone can skim through if you'd like.
> Also, I have no idea if this has been posted or not, but I heard you can take a bath with someone of the opposite gender (that you have S-Ranked, I think? They said "jk you don't have to s rank them" but I'm not sure) and *blow through the microphone to dry them off.*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: This is what it looks like, no spoilers at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0_o If that GIF doesn't show blowing on them to dry them off, I don't know what it is at this point



Thanks for the link!
And you have to be S rank with them to be able to take baths together. Otherwise, they'd get embarrassed and tell you to leave or leave themselves (Though some don't seem to mind and asks you to join them) The drying feature seems really weird...


----------



## Ayaya

There's a compilation of translated supports here: http://pastebin.com/qddaf9Ui if anyone want to take a peek! 

If you want to avoid spoilers, *avoid reading supports between Nohr/Hoshido as they may contain spoilers for the third path.* This is because interaction between Nohr & Hoshido factions are not possible unless you're in the third path, which is currently unreleased.


----------



## bloomwaker

My ladycrush on Camilla has only increased after I found out her Japanese VA is F!Robin's VA, who I love. My English MU voice doesn't match her at all because the softest Japanese voice on this game lines up with the deepest one in the English version. Hopefully that doesn't happen in Fates because I already know which F!Kamui voice I want for the Japanese audio if they choose to include it again.


----------



## Cress

I feel like once the NFC reader comes out, I'll buy a copy of Code Name Steam and use my Fire Emblem amiibos and pretend it's Fates.


----------



## JCnator

Honestly, I wasn't surprised that Fire Emblem Fates managed to sell so well in Japan during the previous week it actually beat Awakening. More than 300,000 copies on every version of Fates is sold, while Awakening sold around 260,000 on its first week of launch. Clearly, the strategy behind two versions of the game and a limited edition worked in favor.


----------



## radical6

So, I love fire emblem. I love it a lot. I was so pumped behind this game.

But I'm no longer buying it.
I'm disgusted. Soleil x Male Kamui support is awful. Way to go to treat the most obvious lesbian girl in the game. You literally drug her in the support and it dangerously parallels gay conversion theraphy.

If that support wasn't in the game, then I would be happy enough to play the game. I don't care if they take it out in the English version. Unless they apologize/patch it, I can't play a game with that. Even if I don't marry her as male kamui. That is disgusting. I was so hyped for this game because the story and gameplay and some of the characters, but not anymore.


----------



## Ayaya

Yeah that support was really gross, I had to stop reading it. I'm surprised since they actually handled 



Spoiler



Zero, Shara, and Foleo


 well but this??? There are other ways to make their support work and it doesn't even makes sense why Kamui would need to do that.

I'd still be buying the game but I hope they change it. I doubt they'd apologize/patch it though since Japan wouldn't see it as problematic :/


----------



## radical6

Ayaya said:


> Yeah that support was really gross, I had to stop reading it. I'm surprised since they actually handled
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Zero, Shara, and Foleo
> 
> 
> well but this??? There are other ways to make their support work and it doesn't even makes sense why Kamui would need to do that.
> 
> I'd still be buying the game but I hope they change it. I doubt they'd apologize/patch it though since Japan wouldn't see it as problematic :/



I thought Japan was actually making progress towards Gay equality. I keep seeing people use that excuse that Japan is homophobic even though it seems like they're making steps. Like, I would've been fine with the Shara or whatever and Zero. But the Soleil support was completely uncalled for. That support and others had turned me off from the game.


----------



## bloomwaker

Another post on Soleil. "Still bad, but not in the way you think" approach. I can't read Japanese, so I can't 100% side one way or the other. I was really disappointed when I read the initial post someone made, but I'm hoping it leans more towards the second one, even if still creepy. 

I'm also really hoping one of the reasons it's taking so long to localize this game is to fix the creepy ****.

Anywho, I wanted to be informed so I looked up her tag, which did spoil something for me.



Spoiler: Agh!



But I guess I wasn't off the mark when I was hoping the clones were actually disguises for Severa, Owain, and Inigo. Soleil even has Olivia's hair band...


----------



## Cam1

dapperlace said:


> Another post on Soleil. "Still bad, but not in the way you think" approach. I can't read Japanese, so I can't 100% side one way or the other. I was really disappointed when I read the initial post someone made, but I'm hoping it leans more towards the second one, even if still creepy.
> 
> I'm also really hoping one of the reasons it's taking so long to localize this game is to fix the creepy ****.
> 
> Anywho, I wanted to be informed so I looked up her tag, which did spoil something for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Agh!
> 
> 
> 
> But I guess I wasn't off the mark when I was hoping the clones were actually disguises for Severa, Owain, and Inigo. Soleil even has Olivia's hair band...


Im thinking its the second one because of the points being used to prove it. Or at least I hope its the second one


----------



## Trundle

justice said:


> So, I love fire emblem. I love it a lot. I was so pumped behind this game.
> 
> But I'm no longer buying it.
> I'm disgusted. Soleil x Male Kamui support is awful. Way to go to treat the most obvious lesbian girl in the game. You literally drug her in the support and it dangerously parallels gay conversion theraphy.
> 
> If that support wasn't in the game, then I would be happy enough to play the game. I don't care if they take it out in the English version. Unless they apologize/patch it, I can't play a game with that. Even if I don't marry her as male kamui. That is disgusting. I was so hyped for this game because the story and gameplay and some of the characters, but not anymore.



Gay conversion therapy involves drinking potions to make people you don't have a preference for look like the opposite gender?


----------



## BellGreen

Apparently, players on Amazon.jp are saying things like "Plot is not well-written" "Corrin isn't a good protagonist" "Too much fanservice" "Plot is falsely advertised, got something different"
In fact, the two games got a price drop within one week; the same price drop given to Awakening after a year, it seems. Overall, Conquest/Birthright has a rating of 3 stars, as well as Birthright/White Kingdom. I'm not sure if this price drop is part of a sale or something, but it's definitely something to look at.


----------



## radical6

Trundle said:


> Gay conversion therapy involves drinking potions to make people you don't have a preference for look like the opposite gender?



No, but it's pretty obvious male kamui is trying to cure her sexuality. Like the support could've been something else, instead of drugging her. Yes I know she somehow faints just from seeing cute girls, but the answer is not drugging her into falling in love with you.

It's very insulting especially to lesbians to see a very obvious lesbian character (Yes I know about her and that whatever guys support, but thats honestly so small and everything about her is liking girls) be cured of her sexuality and marrying male kamui. Tbh I wish we got her instead of Shara. Shara is just another Tharja clone, no thank you. I hated Tharja so much gdi


----------



## Ayaya

Here's another insight on Soleil. I haven't played the game myself so I won't say more, and my friend who has the Japanese copy hasn't recruited Soleil either.

While getting infos like this is nice so you know what to keep away from, please keep in mind that this game in still in Japanese and most people are getting this information through fan translations that may not be accurate,  and they probably haven't played the game themselves. I'd recommend taking every information with a grain of salt.


----------



## radical6

The fact that shes bi is like really hard to find. Like its really small, and very vague in the support. Ive read her other supports and everything about her screams lesbian. She even has a skill called girl lover that benefits her when shes with another girl. 

I don't really think this is the time to point out she's bi either when so many lesbian fans were upset from this. She's the most obvious lesbian girl in the game - but she can't marry girls? But instead lesbians get Shana. Thanks. I always wanted a creepy tharja clone. 

(before you yell at me that I should be glad theres even an option - i dont care. If they already had a lesbian girl to begin with, then why cant see date female kamui???????)

Also looked at the reviews for the game. Apparently all the complaints are too much fanservice, which I agree with. The fanservice ruined the game for me, and its sad coz the game looked fun too. But they added so many weird features it just feels.. like im playing a different game.


----------



## BellGreen

justice said:


> Also looked at the reviews for the game. Apparently all the complaints are too much fanservice, which I agree with. The fanservice ruined the game for me, and its sad coz the game looked fun too. But they added so many weird features it just feels.. like im playing a different game.



That was definitely one of the reasons why both versions have 3-star ratings on Amazon. It's kind of upsetting that the reviews are average due to over-the-top fanservice; this game could have been a really good way to do what Awakening did wrong. The fanservice and supports were pretty fun in Awakening and NoA hardly censored any supports (they totally marred Henry's personality though), but now I wonder what NoA will do with some of the more controversial concepts of the game now :/ They'll most likely pull a Henry with Soleil's supports and change a lot of the context up, which I'd be OK with.


----------



## tokkio

BellGreen said:


> Apparently, players on Amazon.jp are saying things like "_*Plot is not well-written*_" "*Corrin isn't a good protagonist*" "Too much fanservice" "_*Plot is falsely advertised, got something different*_"



Now, I can't really say much since I *don't* follow any live streams or whatever, read translations so far, nor read anything about the game yet.... except of course, I've read some stuff about the Soleil case. But seeing feedback about the plot -- how it isn't like what we've expected/like the one in the trailers, that the plot isn't well-written, that the plot isn't that good... I'm actually kinda scared about the game now. 

Maybe because I have high expectations for this game since the trailers look so good and they make it look like the plot would definitely not _just_ be average.. but.... oh well. I can't really say much yet since I haven't played it for myself.. but I guess now's the time to lower my expectations for it :^\


----------



## BellGreen

The negative response really surprised me since it literally came out of nowhere. One moment, people seem to be praising the game, but now more people are speaking up about fanservice getting in the way of gameplay, and that some of it it just pointless, like the running-with-Elise-and-bumping-into-Camilla's-chest-and-falling-down scene. Obviously, 90% of the fanservice is reached through completely optional features, so it kind of annoys me that people are hating on features that they don't HAVE to use? Unless most of of it is just shoved into your face or something.
In fact, I've heard Aqua serves minor purpose to the story (not sure which route), in terms of what the trailers implied. The one character that serves as a hinge to both sides apparently serves not so large of a role according to players  I'm definitely more interested in the game now that it's been said to be quite different than what we're seeing.


----------



## Yatogami

Regarding Soleil.. 
Here's some interesting info to perhaps sway your mind.


----------



## tokkio

Yatogami said:


> Regarding Soleil..
> Here's some interesting info to perhaps sway your mind.



I don't really want to be spoiled about anything, but anyway I still read this so I can know what's really going on.... and



Spoiler



"_Soleli doesn't detest the main character from hiding it from her. In fact, she thanks him because it helped her overcome her predicament._" 

"_She's trying to stop getting distracted by girls because it's literally preventing her from performing on the battlefield._"

.... so.. I think Soleil was actually okay with it..? I mean, it _did_ seem like she was trying to seek help to solve her problem of 'fainting whenever there's a cute girl around' ..?



anyway I think people should read this too.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I guess misinterpretation and being lost in translation really affected this issue a lot, and in  a bad way I guess..........


----------



## JCnator

Long rant incoming in 3... 2... 1... GO!


Most (if not all) of those outcries I've seen for a game that reminded me why I wouldn't take any Internet fanbase too seriously. 
Although I've mostly based on some of the English translations of those amazon.jp reviews, they still managed to brilliantly demonstrate on how unfounded some people from the fanbase could possibly be to an otherwise worthy entry of the franchise. Heck, they even failed to cover some of the basics of enjoying a video game!

What makes you want to play games over reading a book? Gameplay or story? I'm sure that the vast majority of players in the world wouldn't care much about the story and rather want to actually play a game. Isn't that the reason you would boot up your favorite gaming console, plop a cartridge/disc in and play it in first place? To experience something that you wouldn't get by reading any book, by actually being able to interact with the universe within the work as opposed to being a mere helpless spectator. Therefore, the poorly-written plot argument does not deter much of my enjoyment of a game, as long as the gameplay is still entertaining. If the reverse occurred, then I would rather look at the Internet than playing it.
Wait, are poorly-written plots such a thing to begin with? Well, I guess that their tastes are radically different to ours... If I get to hear on exactly what factors they consider for a good storyline. For me, it would have to be the experience through the entire main campaign.

I also get a feeling that these reviewers are nitpicky about Corrin and the fanservice found in both games. Again, I don't have much knowledge about the protagonist, but I definitely know that a customizable protagonist is certainly bound to relate the player the most. The story writer had to compromise some freedom in the writing just to let this happen, unlike Robin the customizable tactician who acts as a deuteragonist. What did they expected out of main character of Fates? Do these issues really ruin the experience? I don't think so, since the rest of the game can make up for that.
From what I've seen so far, the fanservice moments are pretty tame and don't distract the player too much away from the real deal. Even I would easily tolerate that much, given that the rest of the content seems to be enjoyable for me.


I haven't got to purchase the game yet, but most of the negativity that stems from the communities are mostly unfounded and lack a certain degree of objectivity needed to make their arguments believable enough in the eyes of the more sane people. Especially when it's been only less than 2 weeks the game has been released and it hasn't been fully and properly translated to at least in English, which is why the fandom can get pretty wild. And the game does employ very complex aspects of the Japanese language, so the many wannabe translators will tend to get stumped a lot of times... I'd rather wait for the more professional reviews to come. Some of them might be still hit or miss affairs, but they generally do serve a much better job on informing you what would make you want to buy or not.

Okay, I may have acted like Captain Obvious, but some people here apparently don't get the concept I was trying to tell earlier than now. And I feel like it's worth mentioning to help out users to mitigate the negativity stemming from the possibly wrong reasons.


----------



## radical6

I really wished they stuck to the traditional FE style. All this extra stuff is unnecessary. The fanservice is annoying. 

I disagree, story is really big for me in a game. I love learning the lore and the background. It makes the game feel more immersive to me. There are a couple of games I play just for gameplay (Bravely Default, coz lets face it the story is ****) but thats very rare. I prefer a good story with my games. Awakening didn't have the best story, but it was alright for me.


----------



## Cress

justice said:


> (Bravely Default, coz lets face it the story is ****)



Don't lie, you continued playing for the music.


----------



## Trundle

@justice

https://imgur.com/gallery/Z46S9

EDIT: Although there is a strong counter argument here: https://www.reddit.com/r/fireemblem...e_recent_controversy_surrounding_fire/csq0hj3

There have been some clarifications to the original article after that post. 

In the end, I think we need to wait for a proper translation of the game to really judge what is going on. It seems like there are a lot of mixed POVs right now.


----------



## tokkio

ugh I don't want to comment much about it since I don't want to read the support translations yet, but creiiii this is all so confusing though asdgdfhdfhzjdfj but yeah I guess we should wait for a proper translation, since there would definitely be things that would be lost in translation :^\ 

ehh.. kinda saddening how the fe makers handled this support though... based from what I've read so far


----------



## Trundle

tokkio said:


> ugh I don't want to comment much about it since I don't want to read the support translations yet, but creiiii this is all so confusing though asdgdfhdfhzjdfj but yeah I guess we should wait for a proper translation, since there would definitely be things that would be lost in translation :^\
> 
> ehh.. kinda saddening how the fe makers handled this support though... based from what I've read so far



I really dislike what they've done either way. I really dislike when the supports don't actually follow the gameplay in any way. I really miss GBA FE games.


----------



## Cam1

Trundle said:


> I really dislike what they've done either way. I really dislike when the supports don't actually follow the gameplay in any way. I really miss GBA FE games.



See I love the fact that the supports dont necessarily follow the story, as it gives you more insight into the characters and allows you to really make a connection with them. It makes it to where you know a lot about the characters, a lot more if you didnt do any supports and just beat the game


----------



## bloomwaker

I like supports that allude to the story, but also the ones that aren't necessarily related to ongoing story events. Characters drop hints about relationships, their lives, what shapes their personality, etc. 

That being said, finding out all of the supports can be irritating too. I've grown to dislike Nah, whose only really cute male support is with Morgan. The rest are kind of creepy or abusive or uncomfortable. I get the same vibe from that Soleil support, but at least it wasn't bad for the reason the one post made it seem because that was really disappointing to read at first.


----------



## radical6

Trundle said:


> @justice
> 
> https://imgur.com/gallery/Z46S9
> 
> EDIT: Although there is a strong counter argument here: https://www.reddit.com/r/fireemblem...e_recent_controversy_surrounding_fire/csq0hj3
> 
> There have been some clarifications to the original article after that post.
> 
> In the end, I think we need to wait for a proper translation of the game to really judge what is going on. It seems like there are a lot of mixed POVs right now.



Too tired to read the reddit, already saw the imgur one.

At the end of the day, theres still no reason for Soleil to not have any S supports with girls. Like how do you justify the biggest lesbian girl I've ever seen in a game not being able to marry any girls? But the Tharja clone can? 

I heard her other supports with men is still trying to convnince her that she likes boys. I don't accept shes bi though coz of a little comment and the fact that you literally have to convince her so hard that she likes men.

You know those guys that always talk about wanting to turn a lesbian straight? Yeah she's the dream girl for those ****heads. Now they can finally do it. And thats why people are upset. 

It's upsetting that the devs listened to the fans cry for gay characters. They put a cute lesbian girl in just for her to turn straight, meanwhile the gay charaters in this game are a sadist (Zero) and a stalker (tharja clone).

People are telling me I should be happy we even got an option. But I don't understand why they made such an obvious gay lesbian girl not being able to marry female kamui? Like what is their reasoning for this? Surely that would've made more sense than the Tharja clone. 

Also I emailed Nintendo about this. Got a response, saying they filed my complaint for the translation team or something? Idk. I'm tired as hell. Will post it later, maybe.

I loved this game, I really did, but even if it changes in the english release idk if I can still support it unless changes are made to the japanese one :/


----------



## bloomwaker

My understanding was that Soleil is bi, though. Not necessarily bisexual, but at least biromantic. She doesn't find boys unacceptable as romantic partners, she just finds girls superior. It _is_ weird that she can't support with girls though. Maybe it's the whole fainting around them thing, which is meh, still. Pray to the localization team.


----------



## radical6

dapperlace said:


> My understanding was that Soleil is bi, though. Not necessarily bisexual, but at least biromantic. She doesn't find boys unacceptable as romantic partners, she just finds girls superior. It _is_ weird that she can't support with girls though. Maybe it's the whole fainting around them thing, which is meh, still. Pray to the localization team.



As someone who identifies as bisexual, she's not bi at all. You shouldn't have to try so hard to convince a bisexual person they like another gender, so the fact that in her supports you have to try hard to convince she likes boys well.. isn't really evidence of her being bisexual. 

I just wish her supports weren't such a mess. If she was the gay option instead of the Tharja clone, the game would've been soooo much better IMO. I don't want to marry a Tharja clone, already hated Tharja in Awakening. Zero is cute but I'm kind of bummed he's a sadist. 

Also is it me or does that one Tsyumokou whatever kid with reddish orange hair on Hoshido look like a Ricken/Donnel kid to me? He reminded me so much of them anyway. More Ricken though


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

i want her now


 omg waifus here i come


----------



## radical6

i kinda wanna read the supports between the hoshido/nohr counterparts. i wanna read hinoka and camilias supports because i know camilia flirts with her a little bit

also why do none of the nohr kids look like the king

and why is camilia the only one with purple hair and everyone else is blond. is she having a scene phase


----------



## JCnator

justice said:


> i kinda wanna read the supports between the hoshido/nohr counterparts. i wanna read hinoka and camilias supports because i know camilia flirts with her a little bit
> 
> [...]



Here's the support conversation between Hinoka and Camilla. For those who aren't aware, any support conversation can be technically a spoiler. Read at your own risk.


Speaking of the sales in Japan, the Birthright version sold about 154,000 copies while Conquest did sold about 107,000. 42,991 copies of limited edition bundles managed to be sold. That makes a total of 303,666 units.

Source: http://www.siliconera.com/2015/07/03/fire-emblem-fates-birthright-sold-more-than-conquest-in-japan/


----------



## radical6

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Here's the support conversation between Hinoka and Camilla. For those who aren't aware, any support conversation can be technically a spoiler. Read at your own risk.
> 
> 
> Speaking of the sales in Japan, the Birthright version sold about 154,000 copies while Conquest did sold about 107,000. 42,991 copies of limited edition bundles managed to be sold. That makes a total of 303,666 units.
> 
> Source: http://www.siliconera.com/2015/07/03/fire-emblem-fates-birthright-sold-more-than-conquest-in-japan/



AWWW THEYRE SO CUTE


----------



## Ayaya

justice said:


> i kinda wanna read the supports between the hoshido/nohr counterparts. i wanna read hinoka and camilias supports because i know camilia flirts with her a little bit
> 
> also why do none of the nohr kids look like the king
> 
> and why is camilia the only one with purple hair and everyone else is blond. is she having a scene phase



I assume Garon originally has blond hair that turned white with age, but everyone in Nohr has different mothers. Marx is the son of the queen (who's deceased) and Camilla, Leon, and Elise are children from concubines.

Some Nohr/Hoshido are listed here: http://pastebin.com/wZCcpdBp I like the interactions between the sisters best! (Leon/Takumi is cute too, but Marx/Ryoma was kinda boring lol)


----------



## bloomwaker

justice said:


> As someone who identifies as bisexual, she's not bi at all. You shouldn't have to try so hard to convince a bisexual person they like another gender, so the fact that in her supports you have to try hard to convince she likes boys well.. isn't really evidence of her being bisexual.
> 
> I just wish her supports weren't such a mess. If she was the gay option instead of the Tharja clone, the game would've been soooo much better IMO. I don't want to marry a Tharja clone, already hated Tharja in Awakening. Zero is cute but I'm kind of bummed he's a sadist.
> 
> Also is it me or does that one Tsyumokou whatever kid with reddish orange hair on Hoshido look like a Ricken/Donnel kid to me? He reminded me so much of them anyway. More Ricken though



I haven't read all of her supports, but my general understanding is that they're a mess regardless of her orientation. I don't really think I'd be comfortable pairing someone with anyone if they had to try so hard to convince them they like them. If someone likes someone else they'd know, and that's a level of uncomfortable on its own. 

I still think there was at least one support that stated she didn't find boys unacceptable as romantic partners, which I think might be what's behind the biromantic label, unless that wasn't translated properly. I'm trying to avoid reading any more because I'm trying really hard to avoid spoilers (although the way some people title their YouTube videos already confirmed some things for me). 

My main thing is..
WHY CAN'T I MARRY CAMILLA (as a girl). 8(
The boob belt will forever bother me but her VA is really doing it for me. Plus her face is actually incredibly adorable.
And I feel like from what I've seen, she makes a lot of jokes that imply she's not completely straight..


----------



## Trundle

justice said:


> Too tired to read the reddit, already saw the imgur one.
> 
> At the end of the day, theres still no reason for Soleil to not have any S supports with girls. Like how do you justify the biggest lesbian girl I've ever seen in a game not being able to marry any girls? But the Tharja clone can?
> 
> I heard her other supports with men is still trying to convnince her that she likes boys. I don't accept shes bi though coz of a little comment and the fact that you literally have to convince her so hard that she likes men.
> 
> You know those guys that always talk about wanting to turn a lesbian straight? Yeah she's the dream girl for those ****heads. Now they can finally do it. And thats why people are upset.
> 
> It's upsetting that the devs listened to the fans cry for gay characters. They put a cute lesbian girl in just for her to turn straight, meanwhile the gay charaters in this game are a sadist (Zero) and a stalker (tharja clone).
> 
> People are telling me I should be happy we even got an option. But I don't understand why they made such an obvious gay lesbian girl not being able to marry female kamui? Like what is their reasoning for this? Surely that would've made more sense than the Tharja clone.
> 
> Also I emailed Nintendo about this. Got a response, saying they filed my complaint for the translation team or something? Idk. I'm tired as hell. Will post it later, maybe.
> 
> I loved this game, I really did, but even if it changes in the english release idk if I can still support it unless changes are made to the japanese one :/



Yeah I dunno. It's possible that the game was coded that only males and females can have supports and it was too late to change it so they wrote in what they could? I'm not really sure.


----------



## Ashtot

Trundle said:


> Yeah I dunno. It's possible that the game was coded that only males and females can have supports and it was too late to change it so they wrote in what they could? I'm not really sure.



this isnt actually what happens at all in the game, if u look it up ont he fire emblem reddit you'll find out


----------



## radical6

dapperlace said:


> I haven't read all of her supports, but my general understanding is that they're a mess regardless of her orientation. I don't really think I'd be comfortable pairing someone with anyone if they had to try so hard to convince them they like them. If someone likes someone else they'd know, and that's a level of uncomfortable on its own.
> 
> I still think there was at least one support that stated she didn't find boys unacceptable as romantic partners, which I think might be what's behind the biromantic label, unless that wasn't translated properly. I'm trying to avoid reading any more because I'm trying really hard to avoid spoilers (although the way some people title their YouTube videos already confirmed some things for me).
> 
> My main thing is..
> WHY CAN'T I MARRY CAMILLA (as a girl). 8(
> The boob belt will forever bother me but her VA is really doing it for me. Plus her face is actually incredibly adorable.
> And I feel like from what I've seen, she makes a lot of jokes that imply she's not completely straight..



She says to Foleo that boys are okay, but she prefers girls so much more. Doesn't seem like thats true with her other supports tbh. It's very vague. 

Also yeah she flirts with Hinoka a little bit. 



Trundle said:


> Yeah I dunno. It's possible that the game was coded that only males and females can have supports and it was too late to change it so they wrote in what they could? I'm not really sure.



I don't think there should be too much hassle, since you can still get a kid if you marry Zero or Tharja Clone. Instead of giving birth you like adopt them or something? I think that was their reasoning. Not too sure though.


----------



## Ashtot

justice said:


> She says to Foleo that boys are okay, but she prefers girls so much more. Doesn't seem like thats true with her other supports tbh. It's very vague.
> 
> Also yeah she flirts with Hinoka a little bit.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think there should be too much hassle, since you can still get a kid if you marry Zero or Tharja Clone. Instead of giving birth you like adopt them or something? I think that was their reasoning. Not too sure though.



in case u missed it: https://www.reddit.com/r/Games/comments/3bw4kj/with_all_the_recent_controversy_surrounding_fire/


----------



## radical6

Ashtot said:


> in case u missed it: https://www.reddit.com/r/Games/comments/3bw4kj/with_all_the_recent_controversy_surrounding_fire/



jfc ur sig is huge

not sure what youre wanting me to read tho


----------



## Ashtot

justice said:


> jfc ur sig is huge
> 
> not sure what youre wanting me to read tho



click on the imgur link in the reddit post

it clears some things up


----------



## radical6

Ashtot said:


> click on the imgur link in the reddit post
> 
> it clears some things up



so the translation in the support is wrong? still i find it annoying shes like the biggest gay ive ever seen and cant marry girls but w/e


----------



## Ayaya

So I tried my friend's FE:if copy today and it seems fun!! The optional stuff are indeed optional, I tried the petting game and it's pretty much just rubbing your stylus on the characters' face (not sure if they have a preferred spot bc they sometimes frown then smile when I change places) and you can only rub on the area above their shoulders, not below which is only if you want to see what their full body model is like. Based on what I tried and what my friend told me about the game, it seems building your castle is more interesting than those controversial features, so you can ignore them if you want. 

For gameplay, it seems more like an upgraded version of Awakening (I say this as someone who've only played Awakening, though) not sure about difficulty (she has Nohr) but enemies seems smarter (know when to back down and heal themselves first)

If you like Awakening's gameplay then you'd probably like Fates.  She also said the story is an improvement from Awakening, but she's not done with the game yet so I'll wait for her impression on it.


----------



## LoonieToonies

Words cannot express my hype for this game, and trying to resist spoilers has been brutal! There's only one thing that bugs me about the whole thing.

I'm not really a fan of how Hoshido is portrayed as 'peaceful and prosperous' whereas Nohr is 'evil and dark'. It feels like there's obvious cultural favouritism on the side of Hoshido, which is styled after feudal Japan. It's almost as if they're saying they're perfect and can do no wrong, whereas Nohr, styled more after Europe, is shown as the bad guy. No country is perfect, and as a person who loves studying history I can definitely say that Europe has a controversial past, but Japan was no sweet ray of sunshine either. They shut their doors for many years to any contact with the outside world, and if anyone did manage to sneak in, they would be tortured and killed in the most gruesome of ways. Idk... seems like favouritism to make Hoshido so strongly themed after Japan (the names, the weapons, the unit classes, architecture) and make them seem perfect and then make the European themed Nohr evil. If this game was made in the west and the Hoshido were the bad guys and the Nohr were the good guys, there would be a racial outcry. I just wish it was a little more balanced, like Nohr and Hoshido were just two kingdoms who couldn't get along, rather than one being good and one being evil. OR, just stick to the traditional medieval european theme of other fire emblems. I think the Japanese twist is really refreshing, don't get me wrong, it's just too bad that both Nohr and Hoshido are the good and evil of the game.

That aside, I still can't wait for this game and am counting the days until release! I'm gonna choose the Nohr path first, though. Funnily enough, my best friend is half-Japanese and I'm half-Italian, so she's getting birthright and I'm getting conquest, almost like there were versions made for us haha.


----------



## JCnator

I don't see much discussion about the music from the game in general, so I believe this might be a good opportunity to discuss it now. Like Fire Emblem: Awakening, Fates definitely isn't slouch when it comes to that matter. I haven't listened to every single one from that game, but there are a few that definitely stood out for me.

You thought that Azura's first few songs were enamoring? Well, the one from a later cutscene takes it to another level! Watch it at your own risk, especially if you're allergic to spoilers.


Spoiler








So awesome... It even made Garon seemingly passing out.




Remember that Awakening had mild and intense versions for each battle song? Well, Fates does that too! One of them is heard very early in the game and is played fairly often. Here's the calm version of that battle song:


Spoiler











Pretty great, right? However, I prefer the one that plays during a battle animation. Feels more emotional, fantasy and immersive for me!



Spoiler












So, are there any other music and song you guys can't seem to get enough of them?


----------



## tokkio

omg yesssss such great music huhu can't wait to play it :^(((


----------



## Ayaya

The third path is out! You can watch the trailer here:






There's already a playthrough of the first chapter, too


Spoiler


----------



## radical6

I WANT A DOWNLAOD OF AQUAS SONG IN BOTH NOHR AND HOSHIDO BUT WITHOUT THE OLD MAN COUGHING AND GAGGLING ... PLEASE.... and a full version if it exists *_*


----------



## Cam1

Does anyone know if there is/if it will have a way to have both paths saved to one game cartridge?


----------



## bloomwaker

Cam said:


> Does anyone know if there is/if it will have a way to have both paths saved to one game cartridge?


I think it's been confirmed that there will be two different versions in NA too, but it was still sort of vague, so I'm not 100% on it. Every time I look something up I get spoiled, so I'm really trying not to. At some point I may just give up and watch an entire playthrough.


----------



## Libra

Ayaya said:


> There's already a playthrough of the first chapter, too



Looks great! I'm very tempted when this game comes out in Europe to take a week off from work to play it, haha.


----------



## Ashtot

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> I don't see much discussion about the music from the game in general, so I believe this might be a good opportunity to discuss it now. Like Fire Emblem: Awakening, Fates definitely isn't slouch when it comes to that matter. I haven't listened to every single one from that game, but there are a few that definitely stood out for me.
> 
> You thought that Azura's first few songs were enamoring? Well, the one from a later cutscene takes it to another level! Watch it at your own risk, especially if you're allergic to spoilers.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So awesome... It even made Garon seemingly passing out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember that Awakening had mild and intense versions for each battle song? Well, Fates does that too! One of them is heard very early in the game and is played fairly often. Here's the calm version of that battle song:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty great, right? However, I prefer the one that plays during a battle animation. Feels more emotional, fantasy and immersive for me!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, are there any other music and song you guys can't seem to get enough of them?



THE MUSIC IN THIS GAME IS SO FREAKING AMAZING

I CANT HANDLE THAT WE HAVE TO WAIT SO LONG FORTHISSSSS OMGGGGG

also the difference between hoshido aqua dance song and nohr is so freaking cool it blew my mind


----------



## radical6

Ashtot said:


> also the difference between hoshido aqua dance song and nohr is so freaking cool it blew my mind



YEAH ITS SO GOOD. I love both the dances and outfits too. Except I think Aqua's Nohr outfit color scheme is a bit weird. I like the Nohr song a bit more, but Hoshido's is very good as well. I just think the trumpets are too loud in the Hoshido version, unless the one I was watching sucked.

Also Aqua's dance is better in Hoshido imo. i just want the full song.. please. they both cant be that short theyre so good


----------



## Ashtot

justice said:


> YEAH ITS SO GOOD. I love both the dances and outfits too. Except I think Aqua's Nohr outfit color scheme is a bit weird. I like the Nohr song a bit more, but Hoshido's is very good as well. I just think the trumpets are too loud in the Hoshido version, unless the one I was watching sucked.
> 
> Also Aqua's dance is better in Hoshido imo. i just want the full song.. please. they both cant be that short theyre so good



i like nohr version cuz it was unexpected but super good

yeah i dont think there are any perfect quality vids for it yet or if there will be

BUT I WANT THE OST SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO BAAAAAAAAAAAAD

- - - Post Merge - - -

does anyone know if there will be like a streetpass kind of thing where u can battle other ppl but can do it with friends instead of just passing ppl on the street?

id love to be able to fight other ppls teams and stuff online instead of having to actually pass someone with the game

- - - Post Merge - - -

actually im gonna go find all the best rips and download them and ill send them to anyone who wants them


----------



## Ashtot

I couldnt find any of the aquas dance songs without the choking guy or in good quality sadly, but i have a decent collection of some good ones so if you want them just pm me


----------



## tokkio

Ashtot said:


> THE MUSIC IN THIS GAME IS SO FREAKING AMAZING
> 
> I CANT HANDLE THAT WE HAVE TO WAIT SO LONG FORTHISSSSS OMGGGGG
> 
> also the difference between hoshido aqua dance song and nohr is so freaking cool it blew my mind



i've just listened/watched to both the hoshido and nohr version of aqua's dance and yeah they're so good omggg and yeah the difference of the versions is so cool like they managed to get that "peace-loving" and "war-loving" vibe to the respective songs.. and aqua's dance and facial expressions too!!! just ughhh so niceeee can't find the words to describe it rn lol

but tbh i liked nohr's song more bc of the energy and the overall sound hahah 

really cant wait to play it agdfshdfjhsdgj


----------



## Ayaya

Ashtot said:


> does anyone know if there will be like a streetpass kind of thing where u can battle other ppl but can do it with friends instead of just passing ppl on the street?
> 
> id love to be able to fight other ppls teams and stuff online instead of having to actually pass someone with the game


I think you can! You can do it online so it doesn't have to be through streetpass. That's how my friend grinded for support in Nohr lol


----------



## radical6

also apparently you can now buy skills from units?????

well i suppose this will be great for nohr since theres no grinding allowed (unless u buy dlc i think??) so nice.. but the way to get skills seems annoying

ALSO I SPOILED MYSELF A BIT FOR THE GAME BUT


Spoiler:  HUGE HOSHIDO SPOILERS



WHY DOES ELISE TAKE THE HIT FOR YOU WHY WHY WHY WHY NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Yatogami

justice said:


> also apparently you can now buy skills from units?????
> 
> well i suppose this will be great for nohr since theres no grinding allowed (unless u buy dlc i think??) so nice.. but the way to get skills seems annoying
> 
> ALSO I SPOILED MYSELF A BIT FOR THE GAME BUT
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  HUGE HOSHIDO SPOILERS
> 
> 
> 
> WHY DOES ELISE TAKE THE HIT FOR YOU WHY WHY WHY WHY NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO






Spoiler:  IKR



OMG IKR!
And to make it worse.. 
Marx-onii-san has to die as well. ;-;


----------



## bloomwaker

justice said:


> also apparently you can now buy skills from units?????
> 
> well i suppose this will be great for nohr since theres no grinding allowed (unless u buy dlc i think??) so nice.. but the way to get skills seems annoying
> 
> ALSO I SPOILED MYSELF A BIT FOR THE GAME BUT
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  HUGE HOSHIDO SPOILERS
> 
> 
> 
> WHY DOES ELISE TAKE THE HIT FOR YOU WHY WHY WHY WHY NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



I had this spoiled for me on a youtube title, after looking for the OST. I kept getting related videos. 8(


----------



## Ayaya

Someone made a summary on the third path here: https://kantopia.wordpress.com/2015/07/09/fire-emblem-fates-invisible-kingdom-story-summary/



Spoiler: HUGE STORY SPOILERS



So Aqua is the true incest... she's your cousin AND your half-sister...


----------



## mirukushake

So, I'm thinking of buying this game soon. I've never played any other Fire Emblem game. Is it like Bravely Default/Second where I need to play the first one beforehand, or can I play this one without any background knowledge?


----------



## Ayaya

mirukushake said:


> So, I'm thinking of buying this game soon. I've never played any other Fire Emblem game. Is it like Bravely Default/Second where I need to play the first one beforehand, or can I play this one without any background knowledge?



The game will be out in 2016 which is still months away, so you can wait till the game is actually released here before making a decision (unless you're planning on buying the japanese copy?) 

The story in Fire Emblem Fates is standalone so it's fine starting with this, you don't need to play the other games unless you want to, but older Fire Emblems fans do recommend the older games in the series. So to answer your question, yes, you can play this without having background knowledge about the series. 

The developer actually designed Hoshido version (Birthright) for new players, but if you're up for challenge or are used with tactical/strategy games, then Nohr version (Conquest) might be the one for you.


----------



## mirukushake

Ayaya said:


> The game will be out in 2016 which is still months away, so you can wait till the game is actually released here before making a decision (unless you're planning on buying the japanese copy?)
> 
> The story in Fire Emblem Fates is standalone so it's fine starting with this, you don't need to play the other games unless you want to, but older Fire Emblems fans do recommend the older games in the series. So to answer your question, yes, you can play this without having background knowledge about the series.
> 
> The developer actually designed Hoshido version (Birthright) for new players, but if you're up for challenge or are used with tactical/strategy games, then Nohr version (Conquest) might be the one for you.



Yeah, I'll be getting the Japanese version. I'm not exactly great at strategy games, but I do want to give it a try so I might pick up the Birthright version then. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Ayaya

mirukushake said:


> Yeah, I'll be getting the Japanese version. I'm not exactly great at strategy games, but I do want to give it a try so I might pick up the Birthright version then. Thanks for the info!


You're welcome! I forgot to mention that the game has Phoenix mode where the characters revive after a turn, so picking Nohr/Anya won't hurt. Based on people's impression, which version you want to get seems to heavily depended on which side has the most characters that you like? You can check out their profile on the main website here: http://www.nintendo.co.jp/3ds/bfwj/index.html You could also get the third path DLC which has characters from both side, but I'm not sure if the option is available on the start (At least not in hard copy as there are only two versions for those, but digital copy let you play up to chapter 6 and pick a side afterwards)

I'm personally planning to get all three and starting with Hoshido/Byakuya to familiarize myself before jumping to Nohr, but if you're only getting one copy, then you'd have a few things to consider


----------



## tokkio

wait so there's gonna be 2 different physical versions of the game? like pokemon black and white? and the third route is a paid DLC? sorry i don't really read much about this yet since i really don't want to be spoiled about anything..


----------



## mirukushake

Ayaya said:


> You're welcome! I forgot to mention that the game has Phoenix mode where the characters revive after a turn, so picking Nohr/Anya won't hurt. Based on people's impression, which version you want to get seems to heavily depended on which side has the most characters that you like? You can check out their profile on the main website here: http://www.nintendo.co.jp/3ds/bfwj/index.html You could also get the third path DLC which has characters from both side, but I'm not sure if the option is available on the start (At least not in hard copy as there are only two versions for those, but digital copy let you play up to chapter 6 and pick a side afterwards)
> 
> I'm personally planning to get all three and starting with Hoshido/Byakuya to familiarize myself before jumping to Nohr, but if you're only getting one copy, then you'd have a few things to consider



Oh, lots to think about for sure! If I get it, I think I might go with the digital version then, since I don't have any preference character-wise, and I can always buy the other version's hard copy later.


----------



## Ayaya

tokkio said:


> wait so there's gonna be 2 different physical versions of the game? like pokemon black and white? and the third route is a paid DLC? sorry i don't really read much about this yet since i really don't want to be spoiled about anything..


Yeah, that's right. I was hoping they'd combine both versions since it's possible with the Special Edition copy (two routes in one cartridge) but it seems the NA version is split too. I hope we get the Special Edition as well 



mirukushake said:


> Oh, lots to think about for sure! If I get it, I think I might go with the digital version then, since I don't have any preference character-wise, and I can always buy the other version's hard copy later.


You can get the other path that you didn't choose as DLC at ?2000


----------



## Ashtot

Ayaya said:


> Yeah, that's right. I was hoping they'd combine both versions since it's possible with the Special Edition copy (two routes in one cartridge) but it seems the NA version is split too. I hope we get the Special Edition as well
> 
> 
> You can get the other path that you didn't choose as DLC at ?2000



also each path has the content of awakening without dlc essentially so its definitely worth it if you enjoy fire emblem


----------



## radical6

tho if ur not used to older fe games, try hoshido first. hoshido is like awakening, nohr is more alike to the older games where you cant stop and theres limited exp/grinding etc..

- - - Post Merge - - -

hoshido still ****s me up though its more sad than nohr imo


----------



## Ayaya

So DLCs are being released every few weeks, it seems. More information here: http://greenclosed.tumblr.com/post/124814987693/fire-emblem-if-dlc-information-just-my-own Three DLCs are already released (Awakening, Paradise, EXP grinding map)

Playthrough of the Encounter with Awakening DLC are here:



Spoiler








The ending ;_;
The conversations with the Awakening characters are translated here (under Awakening DLC): http://pastebin.com/u/feifsupports



And Paradise Competition here: 



Spoiler: Mature 17+ stuff under the cut








This map seems hard since you only have 3 units to control and the other royal siblings + their retainers to beat. This player picked Takumi as their side. Translations for this DLC are here: http://serenesforest.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=56151 You can view the CGs from this DLC here: http://marxryouma.tumblr.com/post/122595703372



And something to note from the Invisible Kingdom DLC...


Spoiler: HUGE SPOILERS FOR THE THIRD PATH










Hydra/Anankos's human form? And he called the Awakening children with their real names here.



Oh, and you can grab some twitter icons on the main site: http://www.nintendo.co.jp/3ds/bfwj/twitter_icon/index.html


----------



## JCnator

This thread needs to be bumped, especially when this game is still ranked #3 on GameFAQs 3DS Board at the time of writing the message. I've got some more juicy tidbits about the game.

Some DLC chapters in Fates not only opt for predetermined character stats, but also limits you on which character you could choose from. If you're army isn't leveled properly, worry no more! These missions are more focused about properly deploying your strategies than the main campaign would.


I don't have a source link this time around, as I don't remember where I actually found that information.


----------



## Ashtot

It's nice that it won't be easy to grind your characters to make them OP, it will make it much more challenging.


----------



## Midoriya

Ashtot said:


> It's nice that it won't be easy to grind your characters to make them OP, it will make it much more challenging.



I know right.  It will make it much more challenging than Awakening


----------



## Ashtot

I'd like to see someone as challenging as Radiant Dawn hard mode since u can skip turns n such because it would be the challenge without the long waiting times


----------



## piichinu

i got fe awakening and beat it in one day like a few days ago. i rly loved it and i plan on getting this game too, but for some reason everyones telling me its gonna be bad? usually i dont care but im actually curious as to y people are saying that. i dont wanna look it up for spoilers tho


----------



## Ashtot

piimisu said:


> i got fe awakening and beat it in one day like a few days ago. i rly loved it and i plan on getting this game too, but for some reason everyones telling me its gonna be bad? usually i dont care but im actually curious as to y people are saying that. i dont wanna look it up for spoilers tho



The games out in Japan and it's definitely not bad, and I haven't heard anyone say that it is so far.


----------



## Ayaya

piimisu said:


> i got fe awakening and beat it in one day like a few days ago. i rly loved it and i plan on getting this game too, but for some reason everyones telling me its gonna be bad? usually i dont care but im actually curious as to y people are saying that. i dont wanna look it up for spoilers tho



From what I remember the reactions are mixed. People are praising the characters and the story improvement from Awakening, but some find the story is still lacking and could use more work, and that the game is too focused on fanservice. All of these are based on fan reactions on Serene Forest (a Fire Emblem fansite & forum) though, so it doesn't reflect the majority of the players. It also has 3/5 rating on Amazon JP.

Though I think the consensus is that if you enjoyed Awakening, then you would enjoy this game as well. From what I've seen of the game, I think I'll enjoy it too.


----------



## Midoriya

I'm looking forward to playing it when it comes out in NA.  Next year though, that's a long wait.... X.X...


----------



## bloomwaker

I'm still here in my corner, trying to avoid spoilers, haha. I have a backlog of games to play anyway. That should keep me entertained for a bit.


----------



## piichinu

sorry for bumping this old thread but

does anyone know if theyll be making any N3DS XL edition with a fates theme? (face plates or something)
if not for XL what about for regular


----------



## Ruto

There's the regular new 3ds cover plate on Amazon if that's what your looking for:
http://www.amazon.com/New-Nintendo-3DS-Plates-No-061-Emblem/dp/B00WW6WSS2


----------



## bloomwaker

I don't think there was an XL version for Japan. so it's unlikely to see one here, I think. 

They do have the plates bundle version for the normal-sized one, though, and there was also that non-console bundle that had both games and an artbook, which would be the one I want.


----------



## JCnator

Let's bump the thread with the official character poll results for the most popular characters for both genders, where Japanese gamers voted for. I must admit that some of the results are surprising. Other lower-ranked characters might be explained that they had little impact to the overall story, interaction and gameplay.


Male



Spoiler



1. Leon/Leo
2. Marx/Xander
3. Takumi
4. Joker/Jakob
5. Kamui/Corrin
6. Ryouma
7. Zero
8. Odin
9. Lazwald
10. Suzukaze
11. Foleo
12. Gunther
13. Benoit
14. Cyrus/Silas
15. Saizou
16. Tsubaki
17. Hinata
18. Dia/Deere
19. Harold
20. Asama
21. Ashura
22. Flannel
23. Shinonome
24. Nishiki
25. Tsukoyomi
26. Shigure
27. Hisame
28. Izana
29. Grey
30. Gilbert
31. Kisaragi
32. Kanna
33. Ignis
34. Luth
35. Fuuga
36. Yukimura




Female



Spoiler



1. Kamui/Corrin
2. Camilla
3. Oboro
4. Elise
5. Aqua/Azura
6. Hinoka
7. Sakura
8. Flora
9. Charlotte
10. Eponine
11. Felicia
12. Belka
13. Ophelia
14. Soleil
15. Setsuna
16. Kinu
17. Luna
18. Effie
19. Velour
20. Pieri
21. Kazahana
22. Midoriko
23. Rinka
24. Shara
25. Mozume
26. Matoi
27. Kagerou
28. Nyx
29. Mitama
30. Crimson
31. Anna
32. Yuugiri
33. Sophie
34. Kanna
35. Orochi




Source: http://www.nintendo.co.jp/fe/if_bk/questionary/index.html


----------



## Cress

Camilla at #2 doesn't surprise me. :/ Felicia is a better waifu tho.
Also Takumi at #3 is probably from the memes.


----------



## bloomwaker

The female unit once again beats the male in the polls, haha. Happened with the Robins too. 

Camilla's design annoys me, which is a shame, because she's actually my favorite non-MU female at the moment. I'll just have to draw her a bit different.


----------



## Cam1

My faves are both in the top 20, Cyrus and Pieri. 

On another note, Ive preordered the Special Edition, containing all 3 versions, an art book, and the 3ds pouch (maybe more?)! So excited


----------



## piichinu

my fave male got #1, but charlotte got 9, which isnt so bad i guess


----------



## Ayaya

Kantopia has started translating the anthology book for Fire Emblem: If here: https://kantopia.wordpress.com/2015...-4koma-character-book-translations/#more-3385 Keep in mind that the anthology *contains spoilers* so I *highly discourage you from clicking that link* if you want to be spoiler-free.

The anthology seem to include short comics centered on each character. They're made by fans so they're not canon, but may be based on existing canon information. Some of them are pretty funny


----------



## bloomwaker

Aw. I guess I'll have to bookmark it for later, then. Thanks for the link! 

*exits stage left away from spoilers Papyrus style*


----------



## Libra

Amazon UK has Birthright and Conquest, woohoo! I'm tempted to pre-order both, but I think I read somewhere it'd be possible to buy one game and get the two other storylines via DLC? So I guess I'm going to wait and hope they'll get listed on Amazon France soon since that tends to be cheaper for me. ^_^


----------



## mirukushake

Libra said:


> Amazon UK has Birthright and Conquest, woohoo! I'm tempted to pre-order both, but I think I read somewhere it'd be possible to buy one game and get the two other storylines via DLC? So I guess I'm going to wait and hope they'll get listed on Amazon France soon since that tends to be cheaper for me. ^_^



Yeah, you can buy the other two paths in-game at any time.


----------



## Libra

Libra said:


> Amazon UK has Birthright and Conquest, woohoo! I'm tempted to pre-order both, but I think I read somewhere it'd be possible to buy one game and get the two other storylines via DLC? So I guess I'm going to wait and hope they'll get listed on Amazon France soon since that tends to be cheaper for me. ^_^



And it turns out it's the USA version that's listed, not the European one, LOL. Hopefully no one will buy it thinking it's the European version (wouldn't be the first time that happened...).


----------



## catheyrine

*Fire Emblem Fates!!*

Are any of you guys planning on playing the new Fire Emblem game? If so, will you be on Nohr or Hoshido's side? I personally will be playing the Nohr side first.


----------



## Matt0106

OMG I'm so excited! I'm just going to start with Hoshido, then Nohr and when it's out, Revelations! I'm getting the Special Edition anyway so I'll have all three!


----------



## Matt0106

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PH41yPnvd-k

15 minutes, involving three cutscenes, of the English version of Fire Emblem Fates!!!


----------



## Libra

Matt0106 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PH41yPnvd-k
> 
> 15 minutes, involving three cutscenes, of the English version of Fire Emblem Fates!!!



-headdesk- Why did I watch this? Now I want the game even more than I already did! x_x I'm so looking forward to this coming to Europe! ^_^


----------



## Matt0106

Libra said:


> -headdesk- Why did I watch this? Now I want the game even more than I already did! x_x I'm so looking forward to this coming to Europe! ^_^



I know!!!! I lost it when I was finished watching it!


----------



## Ayaya

Interesting that they made Sakura sound older than the Japanese ver, and I think they did the same with Elise too. I don't mind cause the little sisters looks really young already. Azure sounds great! Her singing reminds me of Ariel from Disney. I like how both Xander and Ryoma are hammy haha, their voice suits their looks. 

I hope they'll include dual audio again though, since some of my favorites japanese VA are there


----------



## Matt0106

Ayaya said:


> Interesting that they made Sakura sound older than the Japanese ver, and I think they did the same with Elise too. I don't mind cause the little sisters looks really young already. Azure sounds great! Her singing reminds me of Ariel from Disney. I like how both Xander and Ryoma are hammy haha, their voice suits their looks.
> 
> I hope they'll include dual audio again though, since some of my favorites japanese VA are there



Yeah, I was pretty impressed with the English VA! But I think they'll put dual audio, so don't worry!


----------



## bloomwaker

Since, unfortunately, I've already had portions of the game spoiled for me, I looked at this to see how the English voices are. The Smash trailer made them sound so....bad... in English, but they're significantly better here. Corrin and Xander still sound just a bit off to me, though. I think Xander's is mainly lacking a more mature edge.


----------



## Matt0106

dapperlace said:


> Since, unfortunately, I've already had portions of the game spoiled for me, I looked at this to see how the English voices are. The Smash trailer made them sound so....bad... in English, but they're significantly better here. Corrin and Xander still sound just a bit off to me, though. I think Xander's is mainly lacking a more mature edge.



Yeah, compared to the Japanese counter-part, he sounds younger than he looks. And while I don't really care about this, I hope Corrin's whole "I won't surrender" sounds better, and that they just did that to show the trailer.


----------



## bloomwaker

Yep!

I'll probably still end up going for the Japanese track, because Camilla's Japanese VA is F!Robin's Japanese VA, and I really like one voice in particular, which they ended up using in Smash. It's like my MU's headcanon voice, haha. 

I suppose M!Corrin's voice won't matter too much in my case though, considering I plan on a female unit.


----------



## Matt0106

dapperlace said:


> Yep!
> 
> I'll probably still end up going for the Japanese track, because Camilla's Japanese VA is F!Robin's Japanese VA, and I really like one voice in particular, which they ended up using in Smash. It's like my MU's headcanon voice, haha.
> 
> I suppose M!Corrin's voice won't matter too much in my case though, considering I plan on a female unit.



I think I'm just going to do English, because I want to see the difference in Voice acting between Japanese and English.


----------



## bloomwaker

Definitely understandable! I'll probably do English the first playthrough, and Japanese the rest, depending on how I like each voice. 

For Awakening, the voices were pretty even with many of my favorite characters. There were some I preferred in English, and some in Japanese. Like Virion. Oh, Virion.


----------



## Matt0106

dapperlace said:


> Definitely understandable! I'll probably do English the first playthrough, and Japanese the rest, depending on how I like each voice.
> 
> For Awakening, the voices were pretty even with many of my favorite characters. There were some I preferred in English, and some in Japanese. Like Virion. Oh, Virion.



Yeah that's also probably how I'm going to do it as well, especially since I love Azura's Japanese singing!


----------



## radioloves

OH-EHM-GLEHH! I'm honestly really excited for the new birthright and conquer to come out. I'm not sure which to buy, oh swoon~


----------



## Matt0106

Niemyx said:


> OH-EHM-GLEHH! I'm honestly really excited for the new birthright and conquer to come out. I'm not sure which to buy, oh swoon~



Well, if you want to enjoy character development and take the easier way, Birthright would be better. But if you want a challenge with limited Exp. and gold grinding, then Conquest would be better. But personally, it's also good to get both, since there are two sides to every story. And, if you really want to find out about all secrets to the kingdoms, then download Revelations on to the cartridge when released.  But it really all depends.


----------



## Ayaya

I'm gonna play it in Japanese cause there's no way I'd miss Suwabe Junichi (Joker/Jakob's VA) talking in Keigo 

So now that we have a release date... 
*What do you guys think about the censorship that might happen to the game?
Will you be okay if they make any changes to the story/dialog?
What if they remove certain features (ex. inviting units to My Room)?*


----------



## Matt0106

Ayaya said:


> I'm gonna play it in Japanese cause there's no way I'd miss Suwabe Junichi (Joker/Jakob's VA) talking in Keigo
> 
> So now that we have a release date...
> *What do you guys think about the censorship that might happen to the game?
> Will you be okay if they make any changes to the story/dialog?
> What if they remove certain features (ex. inviting units to My Room)?*



I don't know if they'll really remove it completely, but maybe just try to make it a little more appropriate. Then again, I have no clue.


----------



## bloomwaker

Ayaya said:


> I'm gonna play it in Japanese cause there's no way I'd miss Suwabe Junichi (Joker/Jakob's VA) talking in Keigo
> 
> So now that we have a release date...
> *What do you guys think about the censorship that might happen to the game?
> Will you be okay if they make any changes to the story/dialog?
> What if they remove certain features (ex. inviting units to My Room)?*



I'd be fine. 
Some people got up in arms because they censored a character in Xenoblade Chronicles X, but she's 13. I really don't need to be seeing that much of someone who just barely manages to make the teenager mark. If it's stuff along those lines, I'm 100% okay with the censoring. 

There's also this one conversation in particular that makes me really uncomfortable due to the implications, though I wouldn't be playing M!Corrin, so I guess I wouldn't see it. 

My Room I'm pretty much ambivalent to, so I don't care one way or another? Some aspects of the game are a little weird, haha. I think they just upped the fanservice to a degree I don't really need and wouldn't miss.


----------



## Halloqueen

Ayaya said:


> I'm gonna play it in Japanese cause there's no way I'd miss Suwabe Junichi (Joker/Jakob's VA) talking in Keigo
> 
> So now that we have a release date...
> *What do you guys think about the censorship that might happen to the game?
> Will you be okay if they make any changes to the story/dialog?
> What if they remove certain features (ex. inviting units to My Room)?*


Censorship is not a new thing in the Fire Emblem franchise. I expect it and don't care. At the very least they ought to change the Soleil-Corrin support.

I don't much care what changes they make to the story/dialogue, as from the opinions I've read of people who have either played the games or read what happens, the stories are kind of disappointing. Meanwhile, I don't expect to care about these characters because I didn't care about the ones in Awakening. Awakening's cast were so bland compared to units from the other games.

If they removed My Room and the ability to pet your freaking soldiers, that would be fantastic. The fanservice pandering is awful and pathetic. But they won't remove either of these things, because people are so crazy about their "waifus" and "husbandos."



Frankly, I don't think another Fire Emblem game will ever have another even halfway decent story unless they:

1) Drop the My Unit option. The stories no longer revolve around the journey your army is taking, but are instead focused on "you" and "your" decisions. 

2) Get rid of any mention of time travel, pocket dimensions, Outrealms, etc. These were literally introduced in Awakening just because of the stupid children mechanic and the DLC encounters with the Einherjar of heroes and villains of the older games. 

3) Stop giving us the option to use Marth, Ike, Robin, Lucina, and Roy or anyone else from a previous game in future games. They existed in their own games. They were fine in their own games. Quit dragging them through the mud and actually make a story that sells on its own merits instead of star power.


And yes, I do plan to get this game. I want firsthand experience with it. The negativity is because I love what the series once was and hope it can be again, and am disappointed with the current decisions.


----------



## Heyden

Very excited for Fates indeed, idk if I want Birthright or Conquest yet, but I'm definitely going to choose Nohr, I really like Elise and Camillas designs as well so that's a plus lol


----------



## Damniel

*What do you guys think about the censorship that might happen to the game?*
I think they'll censor out all the sexual stuff(bikinis and all that weird dialogue), probably remove any implications of anyone being related and able to marry, or forbid the marriage to companions. I just hope they don't censor the more mature scenes. 
*Will you be okay if they make any changes to the story/dialog?*
Not really, I think it's better to rate it M and leave the story the way it is. 
*What if they remove certain features (ex. inviting units to My Room)?*
I don't care honestly, wasn't a huge fan of Pokemon amie so I won't use it either way.


----------



## Matt0106

ZombifiedHorror said:


> Censorship is not a new thing in the Fire Emblem franchise. I expect it and don't care. At the very least they ought to change the Soleil-Corrin support.
> 
> I don't much care what changes they make to the story/dialogue, as from the opinions I've read of people who have either played the games or read what happens, the stories are kind of disappointing. Meanwhile, I don't expect to care about these characters because I didn't care about the ones in Awakening. Awakening's cast were so bland compared to units from the other games.
> 
> If they removed My Room and the ability to pet your freaking soldiers, that would be fantastic. The fanservice pandering is awful and pathetic. But they won't remove either of these things, because people are so crazy about their "waifus" and "husbandos."
> 
> 
> 
> Frankly, I don't think another Fire Emblem game will ever have another even halfway decent story unless they:
> 
> 1) Drop the My Unit option. The stories no longer revolve around the journey your army is taking, but are instead focused on "you" and "your" decisions.
> 
> 2) Get rid of any mention of time travel, pocket dimensions, Outrealms, etc. These were literally introduced in Awakening just because of the stupid children mechanic and the DLC encounters with the Einherjar of heroes and villains of the older games.
> 
> 3) Stop giving us the option to use Marth, Ike, Robin, Lucina, and Roy or anyone else from a previous game in future games. They existed in their own games. They were fine in their own games. Quit dragging them through the mud and actually make a story that sells on its own merits instead of star power.
> 
> 
> And yes, I do plan to get this game. I want firsthand experience with it. The negativity is because I love what the series once was and hope it can be again, and am disappointed with the current decisions.



The whole about "your" decision is that they wanted to make the game revolve more around the Avatar than some character, like Chrom. I personally like that. And I *personally* think, that the children are to add more character development. And for the amiibo, do you see anyone playing games with Roy or Ike? Those  games aren't around anymore. They want people to experience fighters from the previous games who aren't around anymore. 

Ok the My Room is a tad bit weird, and I don't really care for that, but why do they have to get rid of it? Some people who are new to the series like the whole waifu situation. Once again, character development. They are also trying to appeal to a more general audience. They're trying to make a game that everyone can enjoy. Not just hardcore fans. Maybe some of the mechanics back then weren't selling, concerning how Awakening brought the new ones and was the only game to make over 1 million copies sold. That's not some coincidence. And I think Fates is going to do great, concerning how all the Special Editions are all Sold out almost everywhere (Nintendo please make a second run!).


----------



## Halloqueen

Matt0106 said:
			
		

> The whole about "your" decision is that they wanted to make the game revolve more around the Avatar than some character, like Chrom. I personally like that.


Yes, they wanted to make the game revolve more around your Avatar. And I feel that this is a terrible decision from a storytelling perspective. 




> And I personally think, that the children are to add more character development.


You talk about character depth and development but no one in Awakening has half as interesting a backstory or purpose as someone like Renault from Fire Emblem 7, Sephiran from Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance and Radiant Dawn, or really most anybody. There are some uninspired and uneventful support conversations throughout the series, but a large number are really good. Chrom and Sumia's supports revolve around freaking pies! Who cares about pies? 

But no one would know that because instead of going out and trying the old titles, people are content to just replay Awakening 72 times so it can continue to dominate the spotlight of the series as a whole.






> And for the amiibo, do you see anyone playing games with Roy or Ike? Those games aren't around anymore. They want people to experience fighters from the previous games who aren't around anymore.


As far as the Ike and Roy argument goes, yes, I do know people who play the older games. I play the older games, entire Fire Emblem communities like Serenes Forest and the Fire Emblem subreddit play the older games. And they would do better to be left in their place in the series history instead of having watered-down, irrelevant versions of themselves walking around where they have no purpose existing. 

Frankly, if they want people to experience these characters, they should just put their games on the Virtual Console.




> Ok the My Room is a tad bit weird, and I don't really care for that, but why do they have to get rid of it? Some people who are new to the series like the whole waifu situation.


Good for them. They can ship all they want. Forcing everyone to exist solely so they can produce offspring does the opposite of develop their characters, it takes away from them. 



> They are also trying to appeal to a more general audience. They're trying to make a game that everyone can enjoy. Not just hardcore fans. Maybe some of the mechanics back then weren't selling, concerning how Awakening brought the new ones and was the only game to make over 1 million copies sold. That's not some coincidence. And I think Fates is going to do great, concerning how all the Special Editions are all Sold out almost everywhere (Nintendo please make a second run!).


No. The poor sales of the series had nothing to do with the mechanics. People in the West, even after being introduced to Marth, Roy, and Ike in Super Smash Bros. games generally did not care to try out the games if they even knew that they existed in the first place. You know why? Because Nintendo is terrible at advertising anything that isn't Mario or Zelda. Some people actually tried the games out, but by and large, it wasn't a large fanbase.

Awakening simply sold well because it was more well advertised and because a lot of newcomers were previously too scared of permanent character death. Which can be resolved with just starting the map over. But apparently pressing the reset button, which exists solely to reset games, is too difficult.

Fates is obviously going to sell well. It introduced new fans. Doing well in sales isn't the only important thing.



I don't mean to or enjoy coming off as antagonistic. It is just that as a fan and as a writer myself, I can't abide by Awakening being heralded as some great example of storytelling when it is comparatively boring and plain in all regards compared to its predecessors.


----------



## Matt0106

ZombifiedHorror said:


> Yes, they wanted to make the game revolve more around your Avatar. And I feel that this is a terrible decision from a storytelling perspective.
> 
> 
> 
> You talk about character depth and development but no one in Awakening has half as interesting a backstory or purpose as someone like Renault from Fire Emblem 7, Sephiran from Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance and Radiant Dawn, or really most anybody. There are some uninspired and uneventful support conversations throughout the series, but a large number are really good. Chrom and Sumia's supports revolve around freaking pies! Who cares about pies?
> 
> But no one would know that because instead of going out and trying the old titles, people are content to just replay Awakening 72 times so it can continue to dominate the spotlight of the series as a whole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as the Ike and Roy argument goes, yes, I do know people who play the older games. I play the older games, entire Fire Emblem communities like Serenes Forest and the Fire Emblem subreddit play the older games. And they would do better to be left in their place in the series history instead of having watered-down, irrelevant versions of themselves walking around where they have no purpose existing.
> 
> Frankly, if they want people to experience these characters, they should just put their games on the Virtual Console.
> 
> 
> 
> Good for them. They can ship all they want. Forcing everyone to exist solely so they can produce offspring does the opposite of develop their characters, it takes away from them.
> 
> 
> No. The poor sales of the series had nothing to do with the mechanics. People in the West, even after being introduced to Marth, Roy, and Ike in Super Smash Bros. games generally did not care to try out the games if they even knew that they existed in the first place. You know why? Because Nintendo is terrible at advertising anything that isn't Mario or Zelda. Some people actually tried the games out, but by and large, it wasn't a large fanbase.
> 
> Awakening simply sold well because it was more well advertised and because a lot of newcomers were previously too scared of permanent character death. Which can be resolved with just starting the map over. But apparently pressing the reset button, which exists solely to reset games, is too difficult.
> 
> Fates is obviously going to sell well. It introduced new fans. Doing well in sales isn't the only important thing.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mean to or enjoy coming off as antagonistic. It is just that as a fan and as a writer myself, I can't abide by Awakening being heralded as some great example of storytelling when it is comparatively boring and plain in all regards compared to its predecessors.



But see, instead complaining about how the game isn't what _you_ want, here's a good thought: just don't buy it. I know you said you want to experience it firsthand, but buying a game that you know you probably won't like is like going to a restaurant and buying a meal you know you don't like. I understand that from your perspective, it has terrible changes from previous titles, but you are only being negative. If you really don't like it, move on and don't buy the game because at that point you are just wasting your time and money for something you will 99.999999% won't like.

Maybe new fans find the predecessors boring, and Awakening brought fresher ideas, but I don't know. But it really seems to me like you won't like this game. But in the end, I can't complain because everyone is entitled to their opinion . I personally just would not waste my time complaining about something that can't be fixed or changed.


----------



## Ayaya

I think what they're doing is that they're trying to please as many people as possible and boost sales. They do need money in order to be make more, better games. People liked the marriage and the children mechanic so they brought it back. Older fans were disappointed how the game isn't that hard so they made it harder and fixed the issues that were in Awakening (ex. no more super powered MU or units). That's why we have Conquest for older fans, and Birthright for newer/casual fans. 

I personally don't care what they add to the game as long as the story is good. Awakening was disappointing to me compared to all the hype it had. I did enjoy pairing up characters and see how their relationship work out, but I felt it was too rushed, short, and could use more development. I was hoping Fates would improve that by limiting support options for deeper development, but I was disappointed to find it is as short and rushed as Awakening. Also, the kids are cute but Awakening kids actually had more plot involvement than the ones in Fates. I'm a bit upset they brought kids back cause that means less units that can be involved in the story. 

I agree that the self-insert story is kind of odd, it's so obvious how it panders to the player. I don't trust what people say about the plot yet though, since I found out most of these people didn't even play the game themselves, didn't understand Japanese, and read fan translation. I'd wait until the game is out in English for a proper review. I did peek at Amazon reviews and they do point out that the pandering was unnecessary.


----------



## xBlablahi

I'm super excited for the game since I loved awakening, however fates seems to have so much more fanservice added to it, the touching makes me super uncomfortable..


----------



## bloomwaker

I'm hoping that's one of the features that can be easily ignored, haha. 

It's one thing to do it with Pokemon, since they're more pet-like, but with humans or humanoid characters? Not so much my thing.


----------



## Matt0106

dapperlace said:


> I'm hoping that's one of the features that can be easily ignored, haha.
> 
> It's one thing to do it with Pokemon, since they're more pet-like, but with humans or humanoid characters? Not so much my thing.



Yeah I don't see why they felt need to pet your fellow soldiers. Like if I were in the middle of a huge war, petting a soldier is not something I would do. And my goodness, that makes me feel so awkward and uncomfortable. I also hope that will ignored easily. And I'm only into story or anything aspects that add to the story.


----------



## Damniel

Can we also talk about how Fates added a bunch of buildings, crops, and gems that makes it like Harvest Moon:Fire emblem addition.


----------



## Matt0106

Call me Daniel said:


> Can we also talk about how Fates added a bunch of buildings, crops, and gems that makes it like Harvest Moon:Fire emblem addition.



Yeah that's true! But I hope I end up liking it. Then again, I don't know what most of things the buildings and such will do so I don't know xD.


----------



## mirukushake

Call me Daniel said:


> Can we also talk about how Fates added a bunch of buildings, crops, and gems that makes it like Harvest Moon:Fire emblem addition.



It's not really that Harvest Moon-y, though? Literally all you do is talk to a unit outside to get the crops/gems, or go inside buy equipment. Most of the buildings are only used as "power ups" in My Castle battles, anyway.


----------



## Matt0106

Ah okay! That's good to know!


----------



## Matt0106

Does anyone know when the Special Edition will restock in Canada??? Because I've read that the U.S. got a restock in pre-orders for it, and I'm hoping Nintendo is seeing that it is clearly sold out in Canada and that we too want restocks.


----------



## Halloqueen

Matt0106 said:


> Does anyone know when the Special Edition will restock in Canada??? Because I've read that the U.S. got a restock in pre-orders for it, and I'm hoping Nintendo is seeing that it is clearly sold out in Canada and that we too want restocks.


It honestly probably won't restock. We're a month out from the game's release and the pre-orders you heard about the U.S. receiving were at Gamestop. These pre-orders were an error in the Gamestop inventory and many of the people who attempted to pre-order without putting down most of the money up-front no longer have valid pre-orders. 

About the petting thing, there was an interview with a few of the higher-ups of Intelligent Systems where they were talking about how the idea came to be and how it got to where it is now. You can read a summary here: https://www.reddit.com/r/fireemblem/comments/3wu9x3/on_facerubbing_in_fates_interview_from_the/ My thoughts? Fire Team B.


----------



## Matt0106

ZombifiedHorror said:


> It honestly probably won't restock. We're a month out from the game's release and the pre-orders you heard about the U.S. receiving were at Gamestop. These pre-orders were an error in the Gamestop inventory and many of the people who attempted to pre-order without putting down most of the money up-front no longer have valid pre-orders.
> 
> About the petting thing, there was an interview with a few of the higher-ups of Intelligent Systems where they were talking about how the idea came to be and how it got to where it is now. You can read a summary here: https://www.reddit.com/r/fireemblem/comments/3wu9x3/on_facerubbing_in_fates_interview_from_the/ My thoughts? Fire Team B.



Oh okay. Well thanks for telling me.


----------



## Kapriznyy

Unless I'm mistaken, you can reserve or pre-order Birthright and Conquest together, then Revelations separately, for roughly the same price as the all-inclusive bundle - you just won't get any of the little goodies like that pouch thing or whatever. That's what I ended up doing, anyway, through Gamestop. Not sure if they still have those options up but it could always be worthwhile to check. As far as I can recall, they won't charge you until your stuff ships, either, so that's something else to keep in mind. (Or maybe that was Amazon that had that policy...? So helpful tonight, I know)

With regards to the My Room stuff, I can't say I'm particularly bothered by it as it's optional content, I would assume. I've tried to keep my nose out of Fates-related threads on other sites so I can steer clear of spoilers, but even so, I don't remember seeing anyone saying the amie-esque stuff was mandatory; I would hope, at least, that you can bond with your fellow soldiers and whoever you end up marrying without necessarily going that route. At the same time, though, people did like the whole dating sim aspect of Awakening (people on the whole, not every single person - I know this seems obvious but I figure I ought to put the disclaimer there in case anyone gets defensive about it, lol) so I'm not surprised to see this sort of thing added, either.

Aaand now I'm gonna ramble!


Spoiler



I understand that the series isn't what it once was. Awakening inspired me to go pick up some of the older games, and there is a marked difference between the SRPGs that used to bear the title and the newer installment(s)... I really did enjoy Awakening, though, so I'm happy to see character interaction and develop friendships with my soldiers, y'know? Having an avatar character makes it feel a little more personal to me. It's not required for me to get into a game, but I do appreciate it when it's there in this case. 

The storyline in the last game was a bit weak but it didn't tarnish my enjoyment of the game and I don't expect Fates will disappoint me either, whether the My Room bit is toned down or not. And I'm not sure if I necessarily think it should be, since that interview linked earlier makes it sound like it was already adjusted to a more appropriate level.

In terms of censorship, all I know is that I want to see that Soleil support changed, hardcore (that was one spoiler I wasn't able to avoid). Like, rewritten from the ground up. I'm sorry to bring up Awakening over and over here, but it's been a topic on recent pages of this thread and I don't suppose comparisons can really be avoided - but if the localisation team can rewrite entire characters (Henry, for example) during the translation process, for no conceivable reason, then this is one instance where they have every reason in the world to replace that whole hot mess with something less despicable.

On a completely unrelated note, I'm a little perplexed by the default name for the avatars. I'm not really sure how Kamui became Corrin. I mean ultimately I guess it doesn't matter since most people will end up changing the name anyway, but I'm sure there are other gender-neutral names that could have worked. Robin was a great one, but Corrin...? Meh.

Other than that, there's not much I know, so there's not much I can say until the game is in my hands and I actually play it. I mean I could go on about how bitter I am that gay players got shafted once more, but at the same time I'd... rather not make myself angry about it all over again, haha.



All that aside, I'm planning on playing through Conquest first. *waves pom-poms for Nohr*

I'm surprised, actually; in the circles I frequent online, it seems like Conquest is the popular choice. I'm not sure if it's the aesthetic or what. I just wanna see what's up with a certain bunch of kids on that side, honestly; I'll be playing them both so that was the only factor that swayed me when I made my decision.

I have no idea what's up with Revelations and I kinda don't wanna know until it's time for it to come out...


----------



## mirukushake

schatzi said:


> Unless I'm mistaken, you can reserve or pre-order Birthright and Conquest together, then Revelations separately, for roughly the same price as the all-inclusive bundle - you just won't get any of the little goodies like that pouch thing or whatever. That's what I ended up doing, anyway, through Gamestop. Not sure if they still have those options up but it could always be worthwhile to check. As far as I can recall, they won't charge you until your stuff ships, either, so that's something else to keep in mind. (Or maybe that was Amazon that had that policy...? So helpful tonight, I know)
> 
> With regards to the My Room stuff, I can't say I'm particularly bothered by it as it's optional content, I would assume. I've tried to keep my nose out of Fates-related threads on other sites so I can steer clear of spoilers, but even so, I don't remember seeing anyone saying the amie-esque stuff was mandatory; I would hope, at least, that you can bond with your fellow soldiers and whoever you end up marrying without necessarily going that route. At the same time, though, people did like the whole dating sim aspect of Awakening (people on the whole, not every single person - I know this seems obvious but I figure I ought to put the disclaimer there in case anyone gets defensive about it, lol) so I'm not surprised to see this sort of thing added, either.
> 
> Aaand now I'm gonna ramble!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that the series isn't what it once was. Awakening inspired me to go pick up some of the older games, and there is a marked difference between the SRPGs that used to bear the title and the newer installment(s)... I really did enjoy Awakening, though, so I'm happy to see character interaction and develop friendships with my soldiers, y'know? Having an avatar character makes it feel a little more personal to me. It's not required for me to get into a game, but I do appreciate it when it's there in this case.
> 
> The storyline in the last game was a bit weak but it didn't tarnish my enjoyment of the game and I don't expect Fates will disappoint me either, whether the My Room bit is toned down or not. And I'm not sure if I necessarily think it should be, since that interview linked earlier makes it sound like it was already adjusted to a more appropriate level.
> 
> In terms of censorship, all I know is that I want to see that Soleil support changed, hardcore (that was one spoiler I wasn't able to avoid). Like, rewritten from the ground up. I'm sorry to bring up Awakening over and over here, but it's been a topic on recent pages of this thread and I don't suppose comparisons can really be avoided - but if the localisation team can rewrite entire characters (Henry, for example) during the translation process, for no conceivable reason, then this is one instance where they have every reason in the world to replace that whole hot mess with something less despicable.
> 
> On a completely unrelated note, I'm a little perplexed by the default name for the avatars. I'm not really sure how Kamui became Corrin. I mean ultimately I guess it doesn't matter since most people will end up changing the name anyway, but I'm sure there are other gender-neutral names that could have worked. Robin was a great one, but Corrin...? Meh.
> 
> Other than that, there's not much I know, so there's not much I can say until the game is in my hands and I actually play it. I mean I could go on about how bitter I am that gay players got shafted once more, but at the same time I'd... rather not make myself angry about it all over again, haha.
> 
> 
> 
> All that aside, I'm planning on playing through Conquest first. *waves pom-poms for Nohr*
> 
> I'm surprised, actually; in the circles I frequent online, it seems like Conquest is the popular choice. I'm not sure if it's the aesthetic or what. I just wanna see what's up with a certain bunch of kids on that side, honestly; I'll be playing them both so that was the only factor that swayed me when I made my decision.
> 
> I have no idea what's up with Revelations and I kinda don't wanna know until it's time for it to come out...



To get all three for the same price as the bundle, you need to buy one version, then buy the other two paths as DLC. 

I'm playing through the Japanese version, and the gameplay in Conquest is by far the best. Higher difficulty, more varied objectives, and no grinding. Birthright is basically Awakening: the Sequel. Revelations is more of a mix between the two. Storywise, Conquest is definitely the weakest (I've given up even reading the dialogue at this point), with Birthright second, and Revelations with the best. 

Also, I'm with you on Corrin. It went from a cool hero's name to what I imagine in my head as a weird Irish kid's name. What...


----------



## Ashtot

Matt0106 said:


> Maybe new fans find the predecessors boring, and Awakening brought fresher ideas, but I don't know. But it really seems to me like you won't like this game. But in the end, I can't complain because everyone is entitled to their opinion . I personally just would not waste my time complaining about something that can't be fixed or changed.



New fans haven't played the older games lol, that's why they're called new fans. The older Fire Emblem games had complete trash marketing and pretty much had 0 advertisement up until the time of their release. I loved Awakening, and I loved certain mechanics that it brought, but ZombifiedHorror is completely right in what he says. Some of it is opinion but most of it is just fact.


----------



## himeki

has anyone else tried the Live 2D desktop thing for Fates?


----------



## Matt0106

Ashtot said:


> New fans haven't played the older games lol, that's why they're called new fans. The older Fire Emblem games had complete trash marketing and pretty much had 0 advertisement up until the time of their release. I loved Awakening, and I loved certain mechanics that it brought, but ZombifiedHorror is completely right in what he says. Some of it is opinion but most of it is just fact.



Well saying it isn't going to be a good game isn't a fact. Because quite a few people are looking forward to it. Different mechanics is one thing, but you can't just think that because the game isn't what you want, that it's going to be a bad game. If that's what you are referring to, then no, it's not a fact...


----------



## Ashtot

Matt0106 said:


> Well saying it isn't going to be a good game isn't a fact. Because quite a few people are looking forward to it. Different mechanics is one thing, but you can't just think that because the game isn't what you want, that it's going to be a bad game. If that's what you are referring to, then no, it's not a fact...



You're right, it will be a good game in it's own right, I'm super excited for it, but when you compare certain qualities of it to past games, it no longer becomes subjective. I mean you can make the argument that everything is subjective but that argument is ********.


----------



## Matt0106

Ashtot said:


> You're right, it will be a good game in it's own right, I'm super excited for it, but when you compare certain qualities of it to past games, it no longer becomes subjective. I mean you can make the argument that everything is subjective but that argument is ********.



I'm not trying to have an argument in the first place. It's just why are guys complaining about something that can't be stopped? I know maybe the mechanics and qualities aren't as good as the previous games, but you're wasting your time. You could be doing something more productive instead of talking negative about a game that a lot of people are actually quite excited to play. I honestly don't know if the game will be that good, but I personally, am really excited and I find fans, or in this case former-fans, who are talking crap about this game are really ruining it for everyone who actually like the way things are.


----------



## piichinu

Do they stock more of the bundles than they have preorders because I'm willing to ditch school to go to gamestop at opening time tbh


----------



## Damniel

piichinu said:


> Do they stock more of the bundles than they have preorders because I'm willing to ditch school to go to gamestop at opening time tbh



If you pre order it, then I think they have to reserve a copy/bundle for you no matter what, as long as it's not like a few days that you don't get it because they'll probably just stop waiting for you.


----------



## bloomwaker

I think it depends on how much stock they get. 

When the amiibo festival bundle came out, there were no non pre-order copies in stock. All the ones there were from pre-orders. 
Since you don't have to put a lot down for a pre-order, or sometimes nothing at all (like with Amazon), I recommend pre-ordering whenever possible if it's something you know you're really going to want. Otherwise it can be a pain to find. I live in a pretty populated area so I get paranoid about this stuff and pre-order. @.@


----------



## piichinu

I've been trying to preorder the bundle but it's out of stock everywhere


----------



## Matt0106

piichinu said:


> I've been trying to preorder the bundle but it's out of stock everywhere



Yeah same! I've been looking and have been having no luck at all.


----------



## bloomwaker

Sorry to hear that. ;; 
I got so worried that I pre-ordered on day one, when it went up on Amazon. It seems to be faster than GameStop lately, even when it comes to video games.


----------



## Matt0106

I really just hope that it's going to restock, because even if it is on launch day, I'm at school and it will probably be sold out by then.


----------



## Cress

tbh I never even knew when the special edition went up for sale.


----------



## Matt0106

PuffleKirby21 said:


> tbh I never even knew when the special edition went up for sale.



I didn't realize till it was sold out.


----------



## piichinu

I never knew when preorders went up either ): should I still try to get one on release date regardless?


----------



## bloomwaker

During the Nintendo Direct, they stated that both Fates pre-orders and Twilight Princess HD would go up on that day, though they didn't mention a time. They both went up on amazon just a few hours later, and I think GameStop had them a few hours after that,or on the next day.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

I went into Gamestop a day or two after to pre-order instore since they had units allocated to in store still and I'd been missing online every time I tried.


----------



## Heyden

I want the special edition pack but EB Games is the only place thats gonna stock it in Australia but theyre charging $200 ($140 USD) for the placeholder price :/


----------



## ChocoMagii

Haydenn said:


> I want the special edition pack but EB Games is the only place thats gonna stock it in Australia but theyre charging $200 ($140 USD) for the placeholder price :/



I feel you. Wish they would stock it elsewhere... EB placeholder price actually increased over the last month. *sobs*


----------



## bloomwaker

Haydenn said:


> I want the special edition pack but EB Games is the only place thats gonna stock it in Australia but theyre charging $200 ($140 USD) for the placeholder price :/



Holy crap. What kind of nonsense is that?! That's nearly twice the price NA is getting.


----------



## Matt0106

Honestly, Nintendo should really see that more people want it and should put up another run. This has only happened for Japan which is pretty unfair.


----------



## mirukushake

Matt0106 said:


> Honestly, Nintendo should really see that more people want it and should put up another run. This has only happened for Japan which is pretty unfair.



Nintendo of Japan and Nintendo of America are totally separate branches, and thus don't operate in the same way. If you have a problem or feel it's unfair, then you should send an email to NoA.


----------



## Cress

mirukushake said:


> If you have a problem or feel it's unfair, then you should send an email to NoA.



And they'll reply a respectable 1-2 months later saying that they couldn't answer your question. 
I've never heard anyone get a reply from them that was quick and helpful. Calling them _MAY_ work though.


----------



## mirukushake

PuffleKirby21 said:


> And they'll reply a respectable 1-2 months later saying that they couldn't answer your question.
> I've never heard anyone get a reply from them that was quick and helpful. Calling them _MAY_ work though.



Of course you're not going to get some kind of personalized reply. But I also doubt they have teams of people scouring Internet forums for people's complaints. If it's a big enough issue to you, you need to send actual feedback to the company. If enough people do it then they may realize it's something that should be given more consideration/priority.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

RIP all those poor souls who had pre-orders cancelled today as part of Gamestop's "We glitched and oversold" pruning.


----------



## bloomwaker

I heard about that. ;; I hope no one here got their pre-orders canceled.


----------



## Azura

Man I haven't gotten the chance to pre-order the game but I was on the verge of doing so. I hadn't realize that some got cancelled, sorry to anybody who's got cancelled. I hope they provide a refund.

Also, this is only gamestop correct? Just want to make sure.


----------



## bloomwaker

Yeah, it does seem to be a GameStop issue. Any time there are significant changes to orders, Amazon notifies me, and I've heard nothing from them in terms of cancellations.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Azura said:


> Man I haven't gotten the chance to pre-order the game but I was on the verge of doing so. I hadn't realize that some got cancelled, sorry to anybody who's got cancelled. I hope they provide a refund.
> 
> Also, this is only gamestop correct? Just want to make sure.


You can still pre-order one of the games separately, then purchase the other routes/paths as DLC via eShop. Just can't pre-order the special edition anymore.


----------



## JCnator

Looks like North America is getting a special New 3DS XL for Fire Emblem: Fates. It's as much as your regular New 3DS XL model, but there's no game included unfortunately.

Also, the price of Map Pack 1 DLC bundle is set to $17.99 USD / CA$22.49, which contains 11 maps in total.


Source: http://www.nintendolife.com/news/20...3ds_xl_model_confirmed_along_with_dlc_details


----------



## piichinu

i'm actually pissed off because i bought a 3ds in december but it's w/e


----------



## Kapriznyy

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Looks like North America is getting a special New 3DS XL for Fire Emblem: Fates. It's as much as your regular New 3DS XL model, but there's no game included unfortunately.
> 
> Also, the price of Map Pack 1 DLC bundle is set to $17.99 USD / CA$22.49, which contains 11 maps in total.
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.nintendolife.com/news/20...3ds_xl_model_confirmed_along_with_dlc_details



I heard tell of a map pack but at the time that was all I could find about it and I figured it was too vague to bother with (a "map pack" could be anything). :x Now I wish I'd just gone and paid ahead.


----------



## bloomwaker

I've been wanting a mostly white N3DS XL to come out, and now there's a Fates-related one and I'm too broke to get it off the bat. Drat and darn. 

S>Soul.


----------



## bloomwaker

I was actually going to try running a special on my commissions but it looks like the pre-orders through the GameStop website already sold out. Yay.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

dapperlace said:


> I was actually going to try running a special on my commissions but it looks like the pre-orders through the GameStop website already sold out. Yay.



Why not trying in store and placing the minimum down? IIRC it's like $25.


----------



## bloomwaker

It went back up! So I pre-ordered one. Hopefully they don't repeat what happened with the games bundle.


----------



## Matt0106

Ugh, I really hope Canada will get another run for the Special Edition, because I'm really disappointed that I missed out... But it's too close to release so I doubt they'll ever release more pre-orders.


----------



## bloomwaker

Matt0106 said:


> Ugh, I really hope Canada will get another run for the Special Edition, because I'm really disappointed that I missed out... But it's too close to release so I doubt they'll ever release more pre-orders.



Well, the Fates 3DS releases on the same day, and they released pre-orders just yesterday. Don't lose hope. ;; Maybe crazy shenanigans will happen.


----------



## piichinu

in other news i'm trading in my new 3ds XL so i can afford all fates games and its respective 3ds


----------



## Matt0106

dapperlace said:


> Well, the Fates 3DS releases on the same day, and they released pre-orders just yesterday. Don't lose hope. ;; Maybe crazy shenanigans will happen.



I hope so!


----------



## bloomwaker

carfax alt said:


> in other news i'm trading in my new 3ds XL so i can afford all fates games and its respective 3ds



I'm selling mine on Amazon after doing the system transfer. I get more money that way haha. ;;

I'm so glad I always keep the console boxes.


----------



## pokedude729

thoughts on the recent censorship of the Corrin x Soleli support?

For reference, http://www.nintendoworldreport.com/...rsial-support-conversation-in-western-regions


----------



## bloomwaker

I'm actually pretty glad they changed it. Of course, I wouldn't play as M!Corrin in the first place, and if I did, Soleil wouldn't be the wife of choice, but just knowing how far into date rape-y territory that conversation got made me extremely uncomfortable.

A lot of people cry censorship, but Corrin is supposed to be the good guy. Hard to cheer for someone who's fine with slipping something into a girl's drink to warp her perception of reality. It's like when people got really offended about the censorship of Lin in Xenoblade Chronicles X. That girl is 13, she doesn't need to be showing as much skin as the adults, IMO. Japan can still be pretty pandering and irresponsible when it comes to their media, but people are so used to this lack of responsibility that removing it causes outrage with some people. Maybe if their support conversation addressed her issue better, or the own issue it causes better, but that was 100% a conversation I can do without. 

As long as they still let her like girls, I'm fine with the change. The LGBT community needs some representation too.


----------



## Matt0106

dapperlace said:


> I'm actually pretty glad they changed it. Of course, I wouldn't play as M!Corrin in the first place, and if I did, Soleil wouldn't be the wife of choice, but just knowing how far into date rape-y territory that conversation got made me extremely uncomfortable.
> 
> A lot of people cry censorship, but Corrin is supposed to be the good guy. Hard to cheer for someone who's fine with slipping something into a girl's drink to warp her perception of reality. It's like when people got really offended about the censorship of Lin in Xenoblade Chronicles X. That girl is 13, she doesn't need to be showing as much skin as the adults, IMO. Japan can still be pretty pandering and irresponsible when it comes to their media, but people are so used to this lack of responsibility that removing it causes outrage with some people. Maybe if their support conversation addressed her issue better, or the own issue it causes better, but that was 100% a conversation I can do without.
> 
> As long as they still let her like girls, I'm fine with the change. The LGBT community needs some representation too.



This is so true. Showing Corrin drugging Soleil is totally going against the reason why they put same-sex marriage in the game in the first place. And honestly, what's so bad about censorship? It's a game, people. Stop being so sensitive about covering up cleavage or change of dialogue. I too, am glad about the censoring of this scene. The Japanese version just seemed so insensitive.


----------



## Kapriznyy

Ninentdo says this: “In the version of the game that ships in the U.S. and Europe, there is no expression which might be considered as gay conversion or drugging that occurs between characters.”

I think both of the things mentioned - gay conversion ("correction") and drugging - are inherently negative and anyone who wanted to see them remain ingame in the english translation is, without a doubt, a person I would rather not associate with. If someone can't see the problem with that sort of content, they're a lost cause as far as I'm concerned.

Some things NEED to be censored. That god-awful support was one of them and I'm happy Nintendo decided to address it in localization. If they had left it as-is, I would have been extremely uncomfortable. Good on Nintendo for acknowledging that yes, that whole scenario with Soleil was super ****ed up, and needed to be changed. I'm disheartened and upset that it existed in its original form in the first place but so, so happy that it's being fixed.


----------



## Matt0106

schatzi said:


> Ninentdo says this: “In the version of the game that ships in the U.S. and Europe, there is no expression which might be considered as gay conversion or drugging that occurs between characters.”
> 
> I think both of the things mentioned - gay conversion ("correction") and drugging - are inherently negative and anyone who wanted to see them remain ingame in the english translation is, without a doubt, a person I would rather not associate with. If someone can't see the problem with that sort of content, they're a lost cause as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> Some things NEED to be censored. That god-awful support was one of them and I'm happy Nintendo decided to address it in localization. If they had left it as-is, I would have been extremely uncomfortable. Good on Nintendo for acknowledging that yes, that whole scenario with Soleil was super ****ed up, and needed to be changed. I'm disheartened and upset that it existed in its original form in the first place but so, so happy that it's being fixed.



100% agree with you. But yeah, I'm confused as to why Nintendo felt the need to put that in the Japanese version.


----------



## bloomwaker

I agree. I tend to avoid comments sections on articles that address issues like this, because some people start to seem downright creepy with how adamant they are that some things are fine. Japan is a lot less conscious about rights for the LGBT community. Gay partnerships are legal there, but not gay marriage. They took a step in the right direction with allowing a homosexual support in each game, but they may not address the issue of gay "correction" in a sensitive enough way, especially depending on the ages of people working in the studio. Some people just have more conservative views. 

From what I understand, Soleil doesn't find men to be unacceptable romantic partners (in her support with another character, at least), she just prefers girls, so the creepyness of the situation could have been avoided by: 

1. Having Corrin explain what he was going to do ahead of time. Slipping things into someone's drink is pretty shady, even in a fantasy setting. 
2. Reiterate that she doesn't JUST like girls, and having her appreciate M!Corrin for trying to help her talk to girls, which is what she's been having trouble with, and making it clear that she doesn't just like him because at one point he looked like a girl or something.


----------



## Cress

I'm looking at the first page again for fun and...


PuffleKirby21 said:


> It would be strange if DLC didn't return. Maybe they'll have the Outrealms again and meet Chrom and everyone from Awakening? And will amiibo be used somehow?


I totally called all of this. (Okay so Chrom didn't return but other Awakening characters did.)

- - - Post Merge - - -



PuffleKirby21 said:


> I'm guessing we'll get it in the fall, maybe August or September.



6 months off. *Cri*


----------



## JCnator

Guess which feature is getting axed in the overseas versions.

I figured out that it would feel out of place, since it was trying so hard to get the players attached to their favorite units it would overshadow the rest of the game.

Though, I wonder what else the localization team would throw to make up for the missing feature. Probably receiving those bonuses by attaining the highest support rank without throwing the cut mini-game at us.


----------



## bloomwaker

I'm actually very glad LMAO


----------



## Mars Adept

Wait, that thing's getting removed?

I don't want to get FE:F now, I'll save up my money for something better, maybe FE 7.

Honestly I didn't really want to get it in the first place, but now I don't want to get it at all.

I respect anyone who didn't like that part of the game though.


----------



## Matt0106

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Wait, that thing's getting removed?
> 
> I don't want to get FE:F now, I'll save up my money for something better, maybe FE 7.
> 
> Honestly I didn't really want to get it in the first place, but now I don't want to get it at all.
> 
> I respect anyone who didn't like that part of the game though.



I can understand you don't want it, but don't forget it's one part of one support. It's really not important if they removed it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Guess which feature is getting axed in the overseas versions.
> 
> I figured out that it would feel out of place, since it was trying so hard to get the players attached to their favorite units it would overshadow the rest of the game.
> 
> Though, I wonder what else the localization team would throw to make up for the missing feature. Probably receiving those bonuses by attaining the highest support rank without throwing the cut mini-game at us.



While I'm a bit surprised they actually went through with doing that, I'm quite happy and now people can't say it's a marriage simulator.


----------



## Halloqueen

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Guess which feature is getting axed in the overseas versions.
> 
> I figured out that it would feel out of place, since it was trying so hard to get the players attached to their favorite units it would overshadow the rest of the game.
> 
> Though, I wonder what else the localization team would throw to make up for the missing feature. Probably receiving those bonuses by attaining the highest support rank without throwing the cut mini-game at us.


I came across this news earlier and am quite happy. It's a ridiculous feature that got out of hand from what they intended it to be in the first place. 




			
				BiggestFanofACCF said:
			
		

> Wait, that thing's getting removed?
> 
> I don't want to get FE:F now, I'll save up my money for something better, maybe FE 7.
> 
> Honestly I didn't really want to get it in the first place, but now I don't want to get it at all.
> 
> I respect anyone who didn't like that part of the game though.


Petting people was your only selling point for this game? lol

FE 7 is a good choice and it's pretty cheap on the Virtual Console. It's honestly the best of the easily acquirable Fire Emblem games and has a good bit of replayability since, like Fates, there are two paths you can take past Chapter 11 (Eliwood and Hector).

Some say it's one of the best in the series. I'm personally more of a Path of Radiance and Radiant Dawn person, but those are rare, hard to find, and oftentimes extremely expensive. 




			
				Matt0106 said:
			
		

> While I'm a bit surprised they actually went through with doing that, I'm quite happy and now people can't say it's a marriage simulator.


Except anyone who was calling it a marriage simulator has the same reasons for doing so. Petting, as dumb and pandering as it is, is only a contributing factor to a bigger issue. The fact that supports since Awakening are written so the characters have the option to marry as many people as possible instead of having more interesting, platonic friendships mixed in is still marriage simulator territory. Sorry to say, but it's as much deserving of the label as Awakening was if someone wants to level that complaint against the game.


----------



## Mars Adept

ZombifiedHorror said:


> Petting people was your only selling point for this game? lol
> 
> FE 7 is a good choice and it's pretty cheap on the Virtual Console. It's honestly the best of the easily acquirable Fire Emblem games and has a good bit of replayability since, like Fates, there are two paths you can take past Chapter 11 (Eliwood and Hector).
> 
> Some say it's one of the best in the series. I'm personally more of a Path of Radiance and Radiant Dawn person, but those are rare, hard to find, and oftentimes extremely expensive.



Well, actually I didn't know such a thing was going to be in the game until I heard it was going to be removed. Now I want to get the game for the petting, and for Corrin. And maaaaaaybe for the gameplay.

Also, I've heard that it may just be a rumor and that all that info about it being "removed" comes from one source that's unreliable.

I might get FE 7, it has barely any marriage nonsense and seems to have a lot of content. I made a mistake when choosing Awakening as my first game. lol


----------



## koopakingg

Wow, they removed the petting feature? Actually pretty mad about this. Minor thing, but it didn't have to be cut out.


----------



## Cress

https://youtu.be/YpSgtoSSIgM
And now one of my favorite units has the most annoying voice. :|


----------



## bloomwaker

I was already pretty sure I was going to play the Japanese voices (hopefully they included those again) because Camilla's VA is my favorite female VA, but now I'm more than "pretty sure".


----------



## Ayaya

Other games I play already have some variation of the petting feautures (where it's more appropriate and somewhat less weird) so I'm not losing much 

I wonder how they'll handle other problematic parts of the game. If they toned some things down and make things more subtle/less weird, that'd be great.


----------



## Matt0106

Ayaya said:


> Other games I play already have some variation of the petting feautures (where it's more appropriate and somewhat less weird) so I'm not losing much
> 
> I wonder how they'll handle other problematic parts of the game. If they toned some things down and make things more subtle/less weird, that'd be great.



Yeah! I mean I know it's more of a mature game, but all the uncomfortable content is really unnecessary. Awakening was great without content like this, so I don't really care.


----------



## Thunder

Can't say I'm bothered by them removing the weird petting thing, honestly I'm more bothered by some of these localized names.



PuffleKirby21 said:


> https://youtu.be/YpSgtoSSIgM
> And now one of my favorite units has the most annoying voice. :|



Holy **** lol, I had to look up the original vid myself because I didn't believe it at first.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Yeah so far I'm not being wowed by the VAs based off what's been showcased via the Smash reveal and that clip... 

Petting thing is kinda creepy, I don't mind terribly much that it's gone since that's something I'd expect in an M/AO rated game leading to some... Far more lewd scenes.


----------



## bloomwaker

The Smash scene is really bad in comparison to the actual Scene, which I was actually glad for. The Smash scene dub had really put me off.


----------



## Matt0106

dapperlace said:


> The Smash scene is really bad in comparison to the actual Scene, which I was actually glad for. The Smash scene dub had really put me off.



I know right?! I was trying to be positive as possible but I was like "Elise, are you cheering or are you actually sad?!". Then in actual cutscene she seemed a bit more discouraged so I was like "You got lucky..." xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

OMG I JUST REALIZED THE FIRE EMBLEM FATES SITE IS FINALLY FINISHED! And all together, in Canada, all three paths will be 2 cents less than the Special Edition. Losing the book the box and the case but hey, still paying an okay price. And so much new footage!


----------



## Trent the Paladin

dapperlace said:


> The Smash scene is really bad in comparison to the actual Scene, which I was actually glad for. The Smash scene dub had really put me off.



Is it? I haven't seen that same scene again so I'm really hoping it is.


----------



## Damniel

dapperlace said:


> The Smash scene is really bad in comparison to the actual Scene, which I was actually glad for. The Smash scene dub had really put me off.



Elise's voice made me want to not buy the game no lie. I'm okay with most VAs expect Felicia and Xander who sounds too young. 

Im glad they removed the petting beside it would probably just cause bad ratings and rants by people who care so much about an optional feature. 

I'm wondering how they're going to handle the whole marrying you're sisters and others marrying their cousins, because that "companions" crap won't do it for me.


----------



## bloomwaker

I realize though, how jarring Marx/Xander's voice is in comparison to the Japanese dub, it just doesn't quite...fit?

To be fair, in Awakening, there were voices in the Japanese cast that I also didn't like, and a lot of English voices I loved. Maybe it will be a mix like that.


----------



## Matt0106

I'm just relieved that Azura can sing and sounds proper, because if she sounded messed up, I don't think I would make Corrin marry and I would actually maybe go to Japanese VAs for all we know. she is literally my favorite character in the whole game so I'm glad.


----------



## Ayaya

Not all voices are bad though, they're more mixed like Awakening. At least so far I think Camilla fits her: https://youtu.be/2YBBDWj9N0c

And is there a better source about the removal of the petting features? I've been seeing people accept it as fact when the only source is Kotaku :/


----------



## Damniel

I feel like the voices are more robot like and forced compared to awakening where it felt natural.


----------



## Matt0106

Call me Daniel said:


> I feel like the voices are more robot like and forced compared to awakening where it felt natural.



Yeah. I saw a 15-miunte gameplay video by GameExplain, and when Queen Mikoto said "You have my gratitude.", it didn't sound as though it had that good emotion put into it, and it was robotic. But for characters like Azura, I think they sound great.


----------



## Nightmares

I accidently deleted my whole Awakening save file the other day, and I can't be bothered to start all over again, so I'm really happy Fates is coming out soon ;w;


----------



## Damniel

My thoughts on the voice actors:
Ryoama- Suits him 
Hinoka- Stop smoking 
Takumi- So manly
Sakura- 30 year old woman trapped in a 16 year old girl's body 
Xander- Hit puberty 
Camilia- Suits, seductive voice as expected
Leon- Okay
Elise- Doesn't make me want to cut off my ears, good enough
Niles(Zero)- I expected him to sound like a pervert, doesn't fit him
Felicia- There's a reason why Flora's better
Beruka- I get why you're so quiet now, voice suits sakura more
Luna- Yes, just yes
Nishiki(Kaeden)- Attention seeking puppy 
Nyx- dear god why 

The voice actors arent all bad, but the lack of emotion is what kills it for me.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Ayaya said:


> Not all voices are bad though, they're more mixed like Awakening. At least so far I think Camilla fits her: https://youtu.be/2YBBDWj9N0c
> 
> And is there a better source about the removal of the petting features? I've been seeing people accept it as fact when the only source is Kotaku :/



Source is pretty much Kotaku, which is why a lot of subreddits just banned further discussion on Fates (namely censorship) until review copies/it's out.


----------



## Mars Adept

I've heard Nintendo actually confirmed it after the Kotaku rumor. That's disappointing, I wanted to pet someone.


----------



## Ruto

Why does Nyx keep squeaking?
The awakening voices were better but I do really like Camilla's so it's not all bad.


----------



## Ayaya

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> I've heard Nintendo actually confirmed it after the Kotaku rumor. That's disappointing, I wanted to pet someone.



Polygon asked a Nintendo representative and they confirmed. 

I wonder if they'll change it to something else since in the English previews, the ! pop up for the skinship feature is still there. This game is gonna be remembered for removing Soldiers Amie...


----------



## xBlablahi

It's gonna be hard to avoid all the spoilers, Europe doesn't even have a release date )):


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Isn't the game size the same supposedly? So really they just locked us out of it?


----------



## Mars Adept

Yeah. They probably locked us out.

I've heard the data's still all in there, you just can't get to it. 

I wonder why they removed it...


----------



## Trent the Paladin

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Yeah. They probably locked us out.
> 
> I've heard the data's still all in there, you just can't get to it.
> 
> I wonder why they removed it...



Creeps folks out?

Who knows let's just wait until the game releases


----------



## radical6

ify ou want to pet the anime girls then youre all degenerates


----------



## Cress

Looking at one of Corrin's grabs from Smash.





Is anyone else reminded of a certain scene?


----------



## bloomwaker

Hah! Oh dear. 

That's a bit dark and funny. 

Bundle at Wal-Mart

Not sure how long that link is going to be working.


----------



## Matt0106

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Looking at one of Corrin's grabs from Smash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone else reminded of a certain scene?



Ah it's Azura's scen- Oh! Oh no, that's not sanitary.


----------



## Ayaya

Is everyone set on which version you'll be getting/playing first? 

I'll still go with Hoshido first but not sure if I'll have enough funds to buy Nohr and Invisible Kingdom. Partly want Nohr afterwards for the map variety but IK gives me access to almost all characters so :/

WHY DO YOU HAVE TO SPLIT THE GAME IS


----------



## bloomwaker

I pre-ordered the bundle, but I want to play Nohr first since it's the one I'm most interested in.


----------



## Thunder

I'm more interested in Hoshido, so I'll probably go with Birthright. Better to go with the easier one first than vice versa.


----------



## Matt0106

I'm going to buy Birthright, and put the two others on it, like the Special Edition!


----------



## bloomwaker

Kamui Customizer keeps going down because it's over its quota, but I managed to fiddle around with it before it went down again.

Can't decide:










Leaning towards the hair down for now, but I think I'll have to see the models in person before I finally make up my mind.


----------



## Spongebob

Real talk, ive never played a fire emblem game and don't know much about fire emblem but https://m.soundcloud.com/casey-dethrow/lost-in-thoughts-all-alone-original

THIS SONG IS SO GOOD


----------



## mirukushake

dapperlace said:


> I pre-ordered the bundle, but I want to play Nohr first since it's the one I'm most interested in.



Word of warning, I played Conquest first and now I can't get myself to play Birthright at all. The gameplay is kinda boring once you go back to all "rout the enemy."


----------



## radical6

so did they ,ake soleil a lesbian yet


----------



## bloomwaker

Spongebob said:


> Real talk, ive never played a fire emblem game and don't know much about fire emblem but https://m.soundcloud.com/casey-dethrow/lost-in-thoughts-all-alone-original
> 
> THIS SONG IS SO GOOD


No lie, I was really worried about how the localization of the song was going to go. While I still like the Japanese version a bit better, this is pretty nice too. I wonder how the variations in a later scene are going to go. 



mirukushake said:


> Word of warning, I played Conquest first and now I can't get myself to play Birthright at all. The gameplay is kinda boring once you go back to all "rout the enemy."


Oh dear. I'll have to keep that in mind.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Ayaya said:


> Is everyone set on which version you'll be getting/playing first?
> 
> I'll still go with Hoshido first but not sure if I'll have enough funds to buy Nohr and Invisible Kingdom. Partly want Nohr afterwards for the map variety but IK gives me access to almost all characters so :/
> 
> WHY DO YOU HAVE TO SPLIT THE GAME IS



Probably go with Birthright side first/Hoshido. Those redheads tho

Also on skinship:


----------



## bloomwaker

Getting the dialogue without the weird poking? Thank you. ;w;


----------



## Thunder

Tom said:


> Probably go with Birthright side first/Hoshido. Those redheads tho
> 
> Also on skinship:



Fingers crossed it doesn't come with any awkward lines.



dapperlace said:


> No lie, I was really worried about how the localization of the song was going to go. While I still like the Japanese version a bit better, this is pretty nice too. I wonder how the variations in a later scene are going to go.
> 
> 
> Oh dear. I'll have to keep that in mind.



I was sorta hoping they'd just leave the jp version in the en version, but it's not a bad dub.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Thunder said:


> Fingers crossed it doesn't come with any awkward lines.
> 
> I was sorta hoping they'd just leave the jp version in the en version, but it's not a bad dub.



What you don't wanna hear lines like "Touch me there Kamui" or "Just hold my hand a little longer"???

tbh I've never taken advantage of the Dual Audio in any of the other games I've purchased that came with it. I mean there's subtitles but I'm fine with ENG.


----------



## Cam1

I preordered the bundle, but I think I'm gonna take Hoshido first for ease, and then take the Nohr route, then finally Revalations


----------



## Matt0106

http://www.destructoid.com/psa-fire-emblem-fates-does-not-feature-dual-audio-in-the-west-339510.phtml

For those who wanted Dual Audio, you _may_ not be in luck...


----------



## bloomwaker

No Miyuki Sawashiro for me potentially? 

</3 Aw.


----------



## Matt0106

dapperlace said:


> No Miyuki Sawashiro for me potentially?
> 
> </3 Aw.



But I honestly don't know why they felt the need to take that out..? Especially with a lot of the "weeaboos" complaining about the voice acting. But I'm sticking to English so I guess I'm not that upset.


----------



## bloomwaker

Miyuki Sawashiro is currently my favorite female voice actress, and she will be for a while. I guess I'll listen to her clips after I play the games. Need to avoid them spoilers. ;;


----------



## Ashtot

i wish the english song dubs didnt suck


----------



## Maelawni

I'm definitely getting Birthright. I read that Birthright gives you the option to get with another female character while Conquest gives you the option to get with another male character for same-sex relationships.
On that alone I'm definitely going with Birthright lol. But I've also been told Birthright is more similar to Awakening while Conquest is a bit more difficult. Awakening wasn't easy for me even on normal mode so yeah, I'm going with the "easier" option... :')


----------



## Mars Adept

I would go with Conquest because of the male and male marriage, but its really hard, and like Maelawni, I had trouble with Awakening on normal, with units getting revived. ;-;


----------



## Thunder

Matt0106 said:


> But I honestly don't know why they felt the need to take that out..? Especially with a lot of the "weeaboos" complaining about the voice acting. But I'm sticking to English so I guess I'm not that upset.



Could be a licensing issue instead of a conscious decision to remove it.

It's a bummer, but I think I would've rolled with the English version either way.


----------



## pokedude729

Why is the Internet up in arms about the removal of the Japanese audio? (besides the fact that it's the internet)


----------



## Maelawni

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> I would go with Conquest because of the male and male marriage, but its really hard, and like Maelawni, I had trouble with Awakening on normal, with units getting revived. ;-;



I read your earlier posts so I hope this doesn't seem too random lol.
But you said you would rather play the earlier games than finish Awakening or play Fates?
Man...idk, the earlier games are even more difficult. o_o;
I had a GBA emulator on my phone and I can't remember which one I played, but my units died and since they obviously don't/can't come back, you're at a huge disadvantage the rest of the game if you don't reset, unless you're really THAT super skilled and can continue with less and less units to play w/ lol.
I remember getting the "game over" screen a lot, although it could just be my imagination/false memory haha.
But yeah, I'm surprised you didn't finish Awakening. It was difficult for me but I still managed to finish it because I really wanted to know/see how the plot was gonna unfold.


----------



## Mars Adept

Exactly. That's why I didn't continue playing Awakening. I accidentally found some spoilers about the story, so I decided to just delete the game. I was actually originally playing it to force myself to stop playing Animal Crossing. I only played it for 3 weeks. lol

I'm not sure if I should get Fates or go with an earlier game. ;-;


----------



## Spongebob

Ok I'm interested in fire emblem but have never played a fire emblem game besides the awakening demo, which I really liked. You had to choose, which would you choose for a newcomer? Awakening, Birthright, or Conquest?

- - - Post Merge - - -


Also which game (birthright or conquest) has her in it because she's fineeeee


----------



## bloomwaker

Spongebob said:


> Ok I'm interested in fire emblem but have never played a fire emblem game besides the awakening demo, which I really liked. You had to choose, which would you choose for a newcomer? Awakening, Birthright, or Conquest?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> View attachment 164002Also which game (birthright or conquest) has her in it because she's fineeeee



Awakening was what got me into the franchise in the first place, after finally owning a system to play an FE game myself. If it's your first go, I'd recommend either Awakening or Birthright, since they're easier to get into, but Conquest will have a Casual mode, too. 

Rinka/Rinkah up there is from Birthright, and I'm assuming the third path will have her as well.


----------



## Spongebob

dapperlace said:


> Awakening was what got me into the franchise in the first place, after finally owning a system to play an FE game myself. If it's your first go, I'd recommend either Awakening or Birthright, since they're easier to get into, but Conquest will have a Casual mode, too.
> 
> Rinka/Rinkah up there is from Birthright, and I'm assuming the third path will have her as well.



Looks like I'm getting birthright then


----------



## bloomwaker

Rinka is hella fine. 

Camilla's smile just gets to me though (also her hair). 








I really hope that booby belt doesn't hurt. It looks like it would chafe. Ouchies.


----------



## Mars Adept

Spongebob said:


> Awakening, Birthright, or Conquest?



If you REALLY need one of those three, then Conquest. I made a HUGE mistake getting a newer game though. I'd recommend one of the older ones, or else you will never be able to handle the insane difficulty.


----------



## Thunder

Could start with Awakening assuming you plan on playing the rest. It's fairly easy for a newcomer to pick up and since it's the earliest of the three, there's no getting used to playing without certain features that were in fates.


----------



## Spongebob

dapperlace said:


> Rinka is hella fine.
> 
> Camilla's smile just gets to me though (also her hair).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope that booby belt doesn't hurt. It looks like it would chafe. Ouchies.



She does have really nice hair, and jeez yea the belt does look really uncomfortable


----------



## bloomwaker

Like, it would look sexier without the belt, AND I can't see what the practical use for it is right now, so what's the point of it? Either way it doesn't seem to work. Whoever designed that armor has some issues (and the designer of the armor is not Kozaki, he designs the characters themselves, not the armor).


----------



## Ayaya

dapperlace said:


> Like, it would look sexier without the belt, AND I can't see what the practical use for it is right now, so what's the point of it? Either way it doesn't seem to work. Whoever designed that armor has some issues (and the designer of the armor is not Kozaki, he designs the characters themselves, not the armor).



Without the belt it would look too risque with how big her boobs are. They probably added belts to avoid that while still making her look erotic (It kinda reminds me of the Vampire job class in Bravely Default)

I think she could still look sexy though even with a full armor. Her character, movement, and body shape are already giving off that vibe. They just have to make it obvious :/

I'm at least glad they also showed manboobs for the Hoshido dudes. I'm surprised there are more manboobs showing than there are boobs.


----------



## bloomwaker

Well, if they wanted to make it less erotic, they could have just made the breast plates a bit bigger. It's possible to do that without even hiding any cleavage. Besides, this exists in the same game:






Also this, for big breasted example:


----------



## Ayaya

I noticed Japanese character designer tends to show boobs on women even when they're wearing a full body armor. Either boobs, or thighs. Especially when the character has big boobs.

Also, oddly Tharja is known for her figure yet I don't think we ever see her chest on front, she was covering it up on her sprite and her swimsuit CG showed her figure from the back. The mage/sorcerer clothes happens to be perfect for fanservice, with enough being covered and the material. 

...I sound like a pervert, but as someone who's familiar with Japan's way of fanservice, it's an interesting thing to discuss for me. 

And what do you mean by showing Nyx exactly? O:


----------



## bloomwaker

Even though Nyx has a small chest, her outfit has no belt, and it has top boob, middle of boob, and under boob, lmao. If the belt is about covering Camilla's chest, then there were other better ways of doing it, but they don't even bother with other characters. Maybe it's the size difference, but it's still a bit silly, and a bit funny.


----------



## Spongebob

Shoot now I'm really excited for fates I'm gonna buy birthright the weekend it comes out. I hope I like it as it will be my first fire emblem game.



P.s. will I be able to marry rinkah


----------



## bloomwaker

You can! As long as you play as a boy.

I want to marry Camilla, but I don't play as a boy, so I won't be able to. haha.~ ;;


----------



## Spongebob

I'll be playing as a boy seeing as I am one lol


And yessssss I can marry rinkah.

And if I get conquest sometime I'll prob marry Camilla because she's the one I like best from nohr.


Why does it have to come out in two weeks? I can barely wait now lol.


----------



## bloomwaker

Me too!

I pre-ordered the special bundle that comes with all three paths, and the Special Edition Fates 3DS. 

I am going to have no life.


----------



## Halloqueen

Ayaya said:


> I noticed Japanese character designer tends to show boobs on women even when they're wearing a full body armor. Either boobs, or thighs. Especially when the character has big boobs.
> 
> Also, oddly Tharja is known for her figure yet I don't think we ever see her chest on front, she was covering it up on her sprite and her swimsuit CG showed her figure from the back. The mage/sorcerer clothes happens to be perfect for fanservice, with enough being covered and the material.
> 
> ...I sound like a pervert, but as someone who's familiar with Japan's way of fanservice, it's an interesting thing to discuss for me.
> 
> And what do you mean by showing Nyx exactly? O:


Don't let Fates' character designs misguide you. Intelligent Systems had pride at one point that they have since thrown away for the sake of pandering to horny teenagers. 

An example: 





			
				Spongebob said:
			
		

> Shoot now I'm really excited for fates I'm gonna buy birthright the weekend it comes out. I hope I like it as it will be my first fire emblem game.


It's not going to represent the series very well. Every game before Fates had weapon durability. Weapons would get worn out and break after so many uses and you'd need to buy replacements with gold you earn. 

Birthright is also, like Awakening, very straightforward and not the least bit complex. As in, there aren't varied mission objectives. In past games, and in Conquest, there are objectives like Defend where you need to defend against waves of enemies for a set number of turns. There were also things like Escape where you need to run to a certain spot to leave the map, and Seize where your Lord character needs to seize a throne or other specific space to end the map. Awakening and Birthright are just kill everything (rout) and defeat the boss. 

I encourage you to either try one of the older games or pick up Conquest (once we have more to go on than word of mouth from people who played the Japanese version) at some point if you want an actual idea of what to expect.

There are difficulty settings, so you can ease your way into learning. But if you don't learn how to strategize, you'll never improve.


----------



## Spongebob

dapperlace said:


> Me too!
> 
> I pre-ordered the special bundle that comes with all three paths, and the Special Edition Fates 3DS.
> 
> I am going to have no life.



I'm just finding out about the special edition and really regret not getting into fire emblem sooner! I could've preordered the special edition


----------



## Matt0106

ZombifiedHorror said:


> Don't let Fates' character designs misguide you. Intelligent Systems had pride at one point that they have since thrown away for the sake of pandering to horny teenagers.
> 
> An example: View attachment 164153
> 
> 
> 
> It's not going to represent the series very well. Every game before Fates had weapon durability. Weapons would get worn out and break after so many uses and you'd need to buy replacements with gold you earn.
> 
> Birthright is also, like Awakening, very straightforward and not the least bit complex. As in, there aren't varied mission objectives. In past games, and in Conquest, there are objectives like Defend where you need to defend against waves of enemies for a set number of turns. There were also things like Escape where you need to run to a certain spot to leave the map, and Seize where your Lord character needs to seize a throne or other specific space to end the map. Awakening and Birthright are just kill everything (rout) and defeat the boss.
> 
> I encourage you to either try one of the older games or pick up Conquest (once we have more to go on than word of mouth from people who played the Japanese version) at some point if you want an actual idea of what to expect.
> 
> There are difficulty settings, so you can ease your way into learning. But if you don't learn how to strategize, you'll never improve.



But if they are new and want to start fresh without changing difficulty, Birthright is a good choice. That's what I'm starting, even if I am getting all three. There isn't anything wrong with their choice


----------



## Halloqueen

Matt0106 said:


> But if they are new and want to start fresh without changing difficulty, Birthright is a good choice. That's what I'm starting, even if I am getting all three. There isn't anything wrong with their choice


I'm not saying it's a bad choice or calling Fates a bad game. I'm saying that if he wants an impression of the series as a whole, it's not a good indicator of what the rest of the games are like.


----------



## Matt0106

Spongebob said:


> I'm just finding out about the special edition and really regret not getting into fire emblem sooner! I could've preordered the special edition



Don't worry! You aren't the only one... I wanted it too!!! :'(

- - - Post Merge - - -



ZombifiedHorror said:


> I'm not saying it's a bad choice or calling Fates a bad game. I'm saying that if he wants an impression of the series as a whole, it's not a good indicator of what the rest of the games are like.



Ah ok! Sorry I didn't read it fully at first. Never mind then


----------



## bloomwaker

To be honest, I'm not very good at video games. Had Awakening not had the options that it did, I would have probably gotten a bit discouraged, maybe more than "a bit", and given up on the FE franchise entirely. 

That being said, my last three files have been on Lunatic Classic because I was able to learn by slowly building up my skills through the different difficulties. I'm probably going to play casual for the three games coming out because I get really frustrated if I can't get through the main story, and then replay the games on the harder difficulties like I ended up doing with Awakening. Time to have NO LIFE. I'm really looking forward to Conquest especially.


----------



## Ashtot

ZombifiedHorror said:


> Don't let Fates' character designs misguide you. Intelligent Systems had pride at one point that they have since thrown away for the sake of pandering to horny teenagers.
> 
> An example: View attachment 164153



I see your Titania but raise you a Sonia from FE7.

It's true that there has been increasing fanservice in newer games, but it has been there for a while, and it's typical of Japanese games.


----------



## Halloqueen

Ashtot said:


> I see your Titania but raise you a Sonia from FE7.
> 
> It's true that there has been increasing fanservice in newer games, but it has been there for a while, and it's typical of Japanese games.


True, but magic users in Fire Emblem and most other things don't generally wear armor. Titania is a Paladin and as such used weapons instead of magic, thus the need for armor. The mages have less need of it because they're not on the front line, instead doing their damage from a distance. Whether that's a good enough reason to not wear armor is up for debate, but it's the commonly used trope.

Has sex appeal been there for a long time? Yes, if you want to find it. But it wasn't always outright pandering and it was never so widespread.

I don't care how good of a fighter Charlotte supposedly is. If anyone hit her with any sort of weapon she's toast. It's ridiculous. It's equally dumb for older characters like Hawkeye. If you want to get right down to it, it takes away from story integrity by lessening the believability. 

I'll take soldiers dressing appropriately for a battlefield over Fates' boob windows, general skimpiness, and many characters not even wearing shoes because "look guys they have feet now!" Gonna be a whole lot of people missing toes or an entire foot doing something like that when you're swinging around swords and axes.


----------



## toastermonster

I'm really bummed out because like 6 of my friends (who are also in my Japanese class which I have like, every day) are getting it (like 2 are getting the special edition too) and i'm not getting it at all because of budgeting :'(

On the character design topic, I like seeing my units wear armor too but tbh I never understood the armor like Kjelle or Kellam (I can't comment on the older games because Awakening was the first one I really got to play since I got stuck on the first GBA fairly quickly so I dropped it)


----------



## Halloqueen

toastermonster said:


> I'm really bummed out because like 6 of my friends (who are also in my Japanese class which I have like, every day) are getting it (like 2 are getting the special edition too) and i'm not getting it at all because of budgeting :'(
> 
> On the character design topic, I like seeing my units wear armor too but tbh I never understood the armor like Kjelle or Kellam (I can't comment on the older games because Awakening was the first one I really got to play since I got stuck on the first GBA fairly quickly so I dropped it)


The armor for the knights in Awakening is pretty terrible. It's so massive that it makes relatively skinny people look gigantic. It's a poor indicator of the older designs, though knights have had their share of pretty dumb designs in the GBA games. In character art it looks alright, but in the sprites for the GBA games the knights look like they wear their shield in front of the rest of their armor and then take it off when they attack, to, ya know, use it as a shield.

Example of artwork and sprite:


----------



## Mars Adept

I agree about the whole feet thing. Corrin would not survive outside, even when not in battle. Theres all sorts of sharp rocks and stuff out there. If he/she stepped on a lego in the modern day world, then, well...

In fact, I don't get Fates' characters' outfits' designs at all.


----------



## Thunder

I kinda like the oversized pauldrons on the Awakening knight's designs, but that's about it. With how wide the torso is, the arms and legs look shorter, makes Kellam look like a chubby, metal baby. At least he gets a giant carrot when promoted.

I'd like it if they brought back the GBA General's design in some way, most importantly the chain tether used on lances and axes.


----------



## Ayaya

Nintendo added pictures that illustrates some characters' supports on their website: https://www.nintendo.co.jp/fe/if_bk/scene/index.html#c01

Support includes:
- Ryoma x Sakura
- Kazahana x Setsuna
- Saizou x Oboro
- Marx x Elise
- Odin x Lazwald
- Joker x Felicia

It's in Japanese and it includes some C-A supports so there are light spoilers, but it's good to check them out once you've seen the support in English! 

There's also some wallpapers you can use on your PC and smartphones: https://www.nintendo.co.jp/fe/if_bk/download/index.html


----------



## bloomwaker

I can't read Japanese, so there's a pretty low risk of spoilers for me, haha. 

And these wallpapers~ I immediately had the urge to go for the one with Camilla on it, lol.


----------



## Cam1

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> If you REALLY need one of those three, then Conquest. I made a HUGE mistake getting a newer game though. I'd recommend one of the older ones, or else you will never be able to handle the insane difficulty.




... You do realize the older games are HARDER, right? 

Anyway, Im extremely excited about this game (I have the special edition preordered!), and can't wait to get my hands on it


----------



## Mars Adept

Yeah, I meant the insane difficulty of the older ones if he/she ever wants to play those.

I just don't think a game that focuses on wives a lot will be decent for a beginner.


----------



## Damniel

Can't wait to get conquest! Couldn't preorder the special edition so I'll be playing/buying them with rests in between so I don't speed through all the games.


----------



## JCnator

Well, it turns out the face-rubbing feature hasn't been entirely cut. According to GameSpot, it looks like it'll occurs when an unit has a S or A+ support with Corrin, rather than letting it happening on every other rank. And that's only used for waking your marriage partner up.

Source: http://nintendoeverything.com/fire-...ll-has-face-rubbing-under-certain-conditions/


----------



## Ayaya

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Well, it turns out the face-rubbing feature hasn't been entirely cut. According to GameSpot, it looks like it'll occurs when an unit has a S or A+ support with Corrin, rather than letting it happening on every other rank. And that's only used for waking your marriage partner up.
> 
> Source: http://nintendoeverything.com/fire-...ll-has-face-rubbing-under-certain-conditions/



In the preview copies it showed characters who aren't S/A+ being able to called to Private Quarters though. At least someone called Felicia to their room as soon as they unlocked My Castle.


----------



## Halloqueen

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Yeah, I meant the insane difficulty of the older ones if he/she ever wants to play those.
> 
> I just don't think a game that focuses on wives a lot will be decent for a beginner.


The older installments aren't insanely difficult unless you go out of your way to pick the highest difficulty level. They teach you the mechanics early on, but they don't hold your hand other than in a few optional tutorials. They expect you to be willing to learn and adapt tactics in a tactical war game. Not asking too much considering "Why would you buy this if you don't care about the genre?"

I highly encourage people to try the older ones. The only thing you have to worry about is permadeath, which you can undo by resetting. They're not giant terrifying behemoths if the player is willing to actually learn what they're doing. Then when you think you're ready you can try the more challenging higher difficulties.


As far as the face rubbing goes? *Long, drawn out sigh*


----------



## bloomwaker

Is there a way to play the older ones without: 

1. Emulating
2. Using a home console

? 

I suppose I'd use the home console if I really had to, considering I like my WiiU, but I really don't want to emulate, I just don't have quite as much fun that way for some reason.


----------



## Halloqueen

dapperlace said:


> Is there a way to play the older ones without:
> 
> 1. Emulating
> 2. Using a home console
> 
> ?
> 
> I suppose I'd use the home console if I really had to, considering I like my WiiU, but I really don't want to emulate, I just don't have quite as much fun that way for some reason.


It's a case by case basis, and 1-6 were Japanese exclusive, so the only way to experience them is through emulation with an English patch or by actually knowing how to read Japanese and importing it if you can find them.

7, known here simply as Fire Emblem, can be purchased on the Wii U Virtual Console. 

8, Sacred Stones, can also be purchased on the Wii U Virtual Console. It was available on the 3DS, but only to 3DS Ambassadors, meaning the people who purchased a 3DS before its first price drop.

9, Path of Radiance, is one of the hardest to acquire. It was released on the GameCube, and since no current Nintendo console allows you to buy GameCube games via Virtual Console, you can't just buy it from the comfort of home. It's great, but it comes with basically the highest pricetag of any Fire Emblem on sites like eBay or Amazon. Your best bet, unless you find it in the wild at a game store or something, is unfortunately emulation. For information's sake, this is the first game with Ike. 

10, Radiant Dawn, is also hard to find but not nearly as much. It was released for the Wii and you can still sometimes find it in a GameStop or something if they still have a used Wii section. It's also a bit pricey, but not as much as Path of Radiance. It's a great game but not really a "my first Fire Emblem" sort of game. It's a direct sequel to Path of Radiance set in the same world with the same characters showing up.

11, Shadow Dragon, you can find at Gamestop or elsewhere in their DS cases. That's where I found my copy. It's a remake of Fire Emblem 1, and as such shows Marth's first adventure. 

12, Heroes of Light and Shadow, wasn't released outside of Japan (likely due to poor sales here of Shadow Dragon) and is a remake of Fire Emblem 3, so it's a sequel to Shadow Dragon. The only way to experience this is, like the other Japanese exclusive games, either knowing how to read Japanese and importing or emulating with an English patch.

TL;DR no, you can't buy any of them on the 3DS. But 7 and 8, both good games, are available on the Wii U. I think Shadow Dragon also got released on Wii U Virtual Console but only in Europe.


----------



## bloomwaker

Looks like I'll be looking to my WiiU once I get through a bit more of the backlog (I still have Xenoblade Chronicles 3DS port to play through, for example).

Maybe they'll decide to release more of them again in the future, through that accounts program they're going to be starting.


----------



## Ritsu

weeping cause no australia release date :'(


----------



## bloomwaker

My friends from EU are weeping as well. I feel bad for them. At least other regions get Bravely Second before we do! Though that won't mean much to the friend that doesn't play that game at all.


----------



## lars708

Looking forward to this game! Even though i have no idea when it releases...


----------



## Heyden

GIVE ME A RELEASE DATE NINTENDO ;(


----------



## mirukushake

I'm thinking EU/Australia will probably get it mid-April, since it looks like the Bravely Second/Fates release dates are swapped for Australia/EU and NA (which gets BS in April).


----------



## Ayaya

For people who are playing the Japanese copy of FE:if, Nintendo is having a sale for the extra scenarios from 2000 yen to 1000 yen! This means two extra scenarios at the price of one 

Sale will last until Feb 29.


----------



## Libra

dapperlace said:


> My friends from EU are weeping as well. I feel bad for them. At least other regions get Bravely Second before we do! Though that won't mean much to the friend that doesn't play that game at all.



Hahaha, yeah, someone tried cheering me up by saying "You get Bravely Second!" and I was like "And that's supposed to make me feel better _how_ exactly?", LOL.

I'll probably be stalking this thread when you guys get to play Fates. I'm very much looking forward to seeing how people play (like which game to start with, which difficulty, and so on). ^_^


----------



## Thunder

That's rough, I don't know what I'd do if I had to wait as long as you guys. Hopefully the EU release won't be as bad as Story of Season's release was.


----------



## Amyy

Ritsu said:


> weeping cause no australia release date :'(



forever waiting for fates </3


----------



## bloomwaker

Libra said:


> Hahaha, yeah, someone tried cheering me up by saying "You get Bravely Second!" and I was like "And that's supposed to make me feel better _how_ exactly?", LOL.
> 
> I'll probably be stalking this thread when you guys get to play Fates. I'm very much looking forward to seeing how people play (like which game to start with, which difficulty, and so on). ^_^


I'm playing easymode on all three the first three plays, by which I mean Casual, not Phoenix. 
Once I get through the stories the first time I'll be going back and playing the more difficult settings on Classic, like I did with Awakening. 

I'll be starting with Nohr, since it's the one I'm most interested in between the first two, and then go to Revelations, since that one should be done last for story reasons. At least, that's my understanding. 



Thunder said:


> That's rough, I don't know what I'd do if I had to wait as long as you guys. Hopefully the EU release won't be as bad as Story of Season's release was.


How bad was it?


----------



## Thunder

NA got Story of Seasons on March 31st, 2015, EU got it December 31st, 2015, and AU got it earlier this year.

I think by the time EU got a release date I was already bored of the game ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Mars Adept

I'm guessing the release date would be about one year after the Japanese version for EU. Just guessing because that was the case with Awakening.


----------



## bloomwaker

Thunder said:


> NA got Story of Seasons on March 31st, 2015, EU got it December 31st, 2015, and AU got it earlier this year.
> 
> I think by the time EU got a release date I was already bored of the game ?\_(ツ)_/?





BiggestFanofACCF said:


> I'm guessing the release date would be about one year after the Japanese version for EU. Just guessing because that was the case with Awakening.



Holy crap this is horrifying.

In the meantime, the fact that it's so close for NA is actually slowly chipping away at my sanity. I was doing better when we still had a whole month or two to go.


----------



## Libra

dapperlace said:


> I'll be starting with Nohr, since it's the one I'm most interested in between the first two, and then go to Revelations, since that one should be done last for story reasons.



I plan on playing Birthright first (mostly since it's newbie friendly and because I read playing Conquest before isn't a good idea for everyone), then Conquest and lastly Invisible Kingdom. I'm kinda curious if someone would play Birthright and Conquest at the same time; that'd be rather interesting. ^_^



BiggestFanofACCF said:


> I'm guessing the release date would be about one year after the Japanese version for EU. Just guessing because that was the case with Awakening.



While part of me is going "I want this game NOW!", I'm also telling myself "No, wait, this is good, how about you finish some other games FIRST and then get three new ones at the same time, okay?" Because knowing myself, I might get a liiiiittle obsessed and do nothing else than play Fates, LOL.

I actually made a list of games I need to continue/finish playing and what goals I have for those and I was all like "Yeah, okay, so maybe it's actually a GOOD thing Fates doesn't have a release date yet". I also kinda made a deal with myself that I need to at least either completely finish a game OR get several goals out of the way and then I'll allow myself to buy Fates, LOL.

That aside; is someone planning on buying the DLC? From what I've read about it, I might actually buy all the maps. Not sure yet, but it seems like it'd be worth the money? (I don't regret buying EXPonential Growth and Golden Gaffe for Awakening, but I'm not entirely sure I want to buy another DLC for Awakening or instead get the DLC for Fates.)


----------



## Cress

I still think it'll be a swap between this and Bravely Second, so Europe gets Bravely Second this month and we get Fates this month, then they get the other game in April. That said, I'd prefer Bravely Second first because I could complete that game in 2 months, but there no way I could finish all 3 paths in Fates before April lol

As for DLC, I'll have to read about it and maybe watch some videos. The only DLC in Awakening that I didn't buy was the very first pack, because of how boringly easy it seemed and the rewards were nowhere near as good as the ones in other DLC maps.


----------



## bloomwaker

I plan on buying the DLC as a pack. I like maxing out my units (at least my main ones). It gives me a sense of completion. That aside, there are some neat classes that are part of the DLC, like the witch class.~


----------



## Libra

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I still think it'll be a swap between this and Bravely Second, so Europe gets Bravely Second this month and we get Fates this month, then they get the other game in April.



Let's hope so! ^_^ But if that was the case, wouldn't there have been an announcement by now? I read that Europe gets the SE as well, so I'd guess with pre-ordering and what not, they'd inform people in advance. It's also why I'm stalking Amazon France, because the moment the SE is available for pre-ordering, I'm so doing that, LOL.



dapperlace said:


> I plan on buying the DLC as a pack. I like maxing out my units (at least my main ones). It gives me a sense of completion. That aside, there are some neat classes that are part of the DLC, like the witch class.~



I like Witch; seems like a fun class! Not sure about Ballistician, though. Still, looks interesting as well. ^_^


----------



## Halloqueen

I'm a fan of using the ballistae in the games that they appear in, and it's nice to see that the actual ballistician class is making another appearance since it was pretty much just tied to Marth's games. Kind of a shame that it's tied to DLC instead of just in the main game. 

Nice to see Witch back since it was only ever in Gaiden, the second game, which obviously never left Japan. Not particularly excited about the big, dumb, cliche witch hat (but then, I like the characters to look unique). The Witch's Cauldron skill seems pretty worthless but Witch's Poison seems a bit interesting.

Money being what it is, I'm probably not getting Conquest for a few days to a week after the games release. Here's hoping there isn't a massive shortage like there was with Awakening, but if there is, I won't be distraught or anything. I'm not excitedly anticipating the release since rumor has it the Conquest story is weaker than Birthright's and I'm not sure how much I'll care about the good tactics if I can't get into the story. We'll see soon enough.


----------



## Cam1

dapperlace said:


> I plan on buying the DLC as a pack. I like maxing out my units (at least my main ones). It gives me a sense of completion. That aside, there are some neat classes that are part of the DLC, like the witch class.~



I enjoy maxing out my units as well! Im really excited to see the new mechanics and classes and what not in the game, as well as returning ones I never got to use. Im also very excited to see the character development and who I end up using throughout most of each side!


----------



## bloomwaker

It's so close now! GameStop will be charging for my 3DS order tomorrow. Hopefully I will have the game and 3DS arriving at close to the same time. I selected one-day shipping through GameStop and I know that Amazon will do same-day delivery for the game bundle. I'm so excited and nervous. So many things I want to try, so many things I want to learn~


----------



## Ayaya

To anyone getting both Conquest and Invisible Kingdom, would you do me a favor and tell me how hard/interesting both versions are? 

I'm definitely getting Birthright due to liking the characters there more and it being easier. Nohr seems to offer a more interesting gameplay but since I don't like SRPG to begin with, I'm not sure if that'd be a plus point for me. Meanwhile, I heard IK's difficulty is a mix of both and it does offer almost all of the characters and a better ending to the story. 

Would it be okay to skip Nohr for now since I don't like SRPG to begin with, or would the story + gameplay be worth it for me to save IK for later instead?


----------



## Matt0106

Ayaya said:


> To anyone getting both Conquest and Invisible Kingdom, would you do me a favor and tell me how hard/interesting both versions are?
> 
> I'm definitely getting Birthright due to liking the characters there more and it being easier. Nohr seems to offer a more interesting gameplay but since I don't like SRPG to begin with, I'm not sure if that'd be a plus point for me. Meanwhile, I heard IK's difficulty is a mix of both and it does offer almost all of the characters and a better ending to the story.
> 
> Would it be okay to skip Nohr for now since I don't like SRPG to begin with, or would the story + gameplay be worth it for me to save IK for later instead?



Well I'm getting all three just because there are always two sides to every story. Or in this case, three.


----------



## bloomwaker

I hear the objectives in Conquest are more interesting. I've heard this more than once, both here and elsewhere. I don't know how this will work for the third path, but I want to play all three.


----------



## mirukushake

Ayaya said:


> To anyone getting both Conquest and Invisible Kingdom, would you do me a favor and tell me how hard/interesting both versions are?
> 
> I'm definitely getting Birthright due to liking the characters there more and it being easier. Nohr seems to offer a more interesting gameplay but since I don't like SRPG to begin with, I'm not sure if that'd be a plus point for me. Meanwhile, I heard IK's difficulty is a mix of both and it does offer almost all of the characters and a better ending to the story.
> 
> Would it be okay to skip Nohr for now since I don't like SRPG to begin with, or would the story + gameplay be worth it for me to save IK for later instead?



I'm not a (S)RPG fan at all but I really enjoyed Conquest. The objectives are much more interesting than Birthright. You can always adjust the difficulty, and Fates even has a setting where your units come back after each turn. The story, however, is total crap. Revelations is basically the "true ending" and does have a mix of characters, but the balance of the gameplay is pretty bad.


----------



## Ayaya

Matt0106 said:


> Well I'm getting all three just because there are always two sides to every story. Or in this case, three.





dapperlace said:


> I hear the objectives in Conquest are more interesting. I've heard this more than once, both here and elsewhere. I don't know how this will work for the third path, but I want to play all three.



Nice! I'll be looking forward to hearing your thoughts about the routes then 



mirukushake said:


> I'm not a (S)RPG fan at all but I really enjoyed Conquest. The objectives are much more interesting than Birthright. You can always adjust the difficulty, and Fates even has a setting where your units come back after each turn. The story, however, is total crap. Revelations is basically the "true ending" and does have a mix of characters, but the balance of the gameplay is pretty bad.



Aww, if the story is crap then I might not have motivation to play through it. I'll go with IK then unless Nohr's story is more favorable in the localization.

Also forgot DLC exists. Even more things to spend money on but maybe I'll skip them this time


----------



## bloomwaker

The DLC pack is about 17.99 in the US, and there are some free DLC maps, too. I'll be getting the pack because I'm really interested in the new classes, and to see what the characters do.~


----------



## Ayaya

dapperlace said:


> The DLC pack is about 17.99 in the US, and there are some free DLC maps, too. I'll be getting the pack because I'm really interested in the new classes, and to see what the characters do.~



That price tag is tempting but still too expensive for me OTL
I think I'll wait for a sale, I'd have to wait for a while for that but I'd rather get another route or buy another game than spend that much on DLC. If I enjoy Fates more than I thought I might reconsider...


----------



## Mars Adept

mirukushake said:


> I'm not a (S)RPG fan at all but I really enjoyed Conquest. The objectives are much more interesting than Birthright. You can always adjust the difficulty, and Fates even has a setting where your units come back after each turn. The story, however, is total crap. Revelations is basically the "true ending" and does have a mix of characters, but the balance of the gameplay is pretty bad.



I already heard a spoiler about the game, and considering how you said the story is bad, I might not get it.


----------



## bloomwaker

I looked for a song, and got spoiled by the _title_ of a video. Very unfortunate. Related videos on YouTube are such a dangerous thing.

I don't think I'll mind the story too much, if it's anything like Awakening's. I actually found Awakening's story to be simple and predictable, but I still enjoyed it. Perhaps I enjoyed it _because_ it's simple and predictable. It gives me a lot of chances to make my own connections based on character conversations, as well as to fill in the parts of the story that the game itself doesn't cover. It gives me a good structure to build my own thing.


----------



## mirukushake

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> I already heard a spoiler about the game, and considering how you said the story is bad, I might not get it.



For me, it's still the best of the three gameplay-wise. I just skipped through most of the story after a certain point and enjoyed it simply for the strategy.


----------



## Mars Adept

Wait, I thought you were talking about all three.

This is why I wish Fates was just one game.


----------



## piichinu

3 more days

- - - Post Merge - - -

If we missed out on the special edition when will revelation be available to us


----------



## bloomwaker

I believe it will be available on March 4th.


----------



## Trundle

Spongebob said:


> Looks like I'm getting birthright then



If you want to play Fire Emblem for the sake of strategy and the good core of the game, I would suggest an Fire Emblem 7 or an English translated Fire Emblem 6. They are for GBA. If you're just in it for your waifu then go ahead and get Awakening. You will likely have a way more enjoyable time with the story and extra features if you know how to really put thought into the chapters.


----------



## totodile

dapperlace said:


> I believe it will be available on March 4th.



it actually comes out march 10th. sucks for people who gotta wait.


----------



## Trundle

Where is it said that Conquest will be harder? I was getting Conquest because I'm an evil person but if it is harder that will confirm my decision.


----------



## bloomwaker

Trundle said:


> Where is it said that Conquest will be harder? I was getting Conquest because I'm an evil person but if it is harder that will confirm my decision.



They mentioned it right when they first showcased that Fates would involve choosing two paths (before they mentioned the third, anyway). 

Birthright is more like Awakening, where you can freely roam the map and grind more, whereas Conquest is more restricted, and has more varied objectives.


----------



## piichinu

Spongebob said:


> Looks like I'm getting birthright then



conquest is better


----------



## mirukushake

Trundle said:


> Where is it said that Conquest will be harder? I was getting Conquest because I'm an evil person but if it is harder that will confirm my decision.



It's definitely harder. You can't grind for EXP, there are more varied objectives, and money is practically impossible to come by. 

Source: I played it.


----------



## Trundle

mirukushake said:


> It's definitely harder. You can't grind for EXP, there are more varied objectives, and money is practically impossible to come by.
> 
> Source: I played it.



Woo! An actual FE game!


----------



## Libra

mirukushake said:


> It's definitely harder. You can't grind for EXP, there are more varied objectives, and money is practically impossible to come by.
> 
> Source: I played it.



I guess you could work around that if you have the DLC, right? ^_^

I'm really looking forward to seeing you guys play the game. Of course, I'd like it if I had the game as well, but for the time being I'm cool with reading what everyone has to say about it. ^_^


----------



## mirukushake

Libra said:


> I guess you could work around that if you have the DLC, right? ^_^
> 
> I'm really looking forward to seeing you guys play the game. Of course, I'd like it if I had the game as well, but for the time being I'm cool with reading what everyone has to say about it. ^_^



Not really. There's only one DLC map that gives you EXP. The rest only boost your supports or give you items.


----------



## Libra

mirukushake said:


> Not really. There's only one DLC map that gives you EXP. The rest only boost your supports or give you items.



Oh, I thought "Ghostly Gold" (click) gave money? Or can you only use those maps when playing Birthright?


----------



## pokedude729

Trundle said:


> Woo! An actual FE game!



What? Awakening/Birthright are also FE ganes. In fact, Awakening is my personal favorite in the series.


----------



## Spongebob

IGN reviews for FE Fates

Birthright: 9.4/10

Conquest: 9.5/10


----------



## Libra

This is a rather interesting (and funny!) flowchart if you can't decide between Birthright and Conquest: click. ^_^


----------



## Cress

Libra said:


> This is a rather interesting (and funny!) flowchart if you can't decide between Birthright and Conquest: click. ^_^



"Do you open your amiibo or keep them boxed?
Birthright if open, Conquest if boxed."

I LAIGHED TOO HARD AT THAT I WASN'T READY


----------



## mirukushake

Libra said:


> Oh, I thought "Ghostly Gold" (click) gave money? Or can you only use those maps when playing Birthright?



Sorry, you quoted my whole post so I didn't know you were talking about money.


----------



## Trundle

Gamespot has a below average rating of Conquest because the reviewer thought Conquest was too hard for him. Wtf Gamespot, you're ********


----------



## mirukushake

Trundle said:


> Gamespot has a below average rating of Conquest because the reviewer thought Conquest was too hard for him. Wtf Gamespot, you're ********



Game reviews in a nutshell tbh


----------



## bloomwaker

It's interesting to see the reviews going up. All of the games seem to be doing rather well! 

And lol at the GameSpot reviewer saying Conquest is hard. That is _the_ point of that game. Nintendo has repeatedly said that Conquest was meant to be a bigger challenge than Birthright. I guess I'd consider that a positive review, in that case.


----------



## Ayaya

For those who don't mind spoilers, someone on a certain imageboard site ripped and uploaded the english voices for FEF: https://mega.nz/#!xEJjCBiY!7W42VBohXJsIE0G1K8pV7GAg2e62oYIY2JcvUoRzWK0

It contains the My Room lines but as I'm not willing to spoil myself on this one, I'm not sure what else is there. If you're curious about how good the VAs are then you can check it out there (or wait for the game tomorrow)


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Yeah I've been lurking /r/FireEmblem and people are posting pretty much everything they could datamine. Copies are out in the wild and people are streaming, good luck to those of us needed to remain spoiler free!


----------



## bloomwaker

I really hope GameStop confirms shipment of my 3DS tomorrow. I want it to arrive on Friday, and I don't think they do Saturday shipping, usually. Waiting for that 3DS is going to kill me.

I do have the game through Amazon, though, so I know when that will be arriving. I'm just hoping I don't have to do a system transfer in the middle of playing the game.


----------



## pokedude729

Which version are you guys getting

I'm likely going to get Birthright, as I prefer Awakening over the previous games. (Note, I am not saying the past games are bad, just that I prefer Awakening. )


----------



## Amyy

most likely birthright first and then conquest


----------



## Justin

Getting Birthright tomorrow! This will be my first foray into Fire Emblem aside from the Awakening demo back in 2013, so pretty excited. Hope I don't regret this.


----------



## Amyy

wtf where is my aus release date


----------



## Ayaya

Justin said:


> Getting Birthright tomorrow! This will be my first foray into Fire Emblem aside from the Awakening demo back in 2013, so pretty excited. Hope I don't regret this.



I'm guessing you'll be reviewing it as well? 

Paid for my order! I hope they'll come tomorrow or Saturday. Gonna finish collecting supports on Awakening in the meantime


----------



## Mars Adept

I kinda feel like getting this, but I'm not sure which version to get and to be honest I feel like it's gonna be a waste of money like Awakening.

Also, just today in North America, Fire Emblem Fates badges were released in Nintendo Badge Arcade. I managed to get that Corrin badge I really wanted with free plays


----------



## himeki

when it comes out in eu, im gonna get the special edition but ill play conquest first c:


----------



## bloomwaker

THE BUNNY'S FAVORITE BADGE IS ELISE.. LOL


----------



## NerdHouse

Pre-purchased and downloaded Birthright about 2 weeks ago, the day it hit the eShop. I'M SO READY. The "Choose Your Path" Trailer is a hype machine, I've watched it at least 100 times!


----------



## bloomwaker

Oh man, that trailer takes me back.

In other news, I have all the current Fates badges available. Sadly, the Fates themes aren't up in the theme shop yet, so I can't match them. Using the gold Majora's Mask theme for now.


----------



## NerdHouse

dapperlace said:


> Oh man, that trailer takes me back.
> 
> In other news, I have all the current Fates badges available. Sadly, the Fates themes aren't up in the theme shop yet, so I can't match them. Using the gold Majora's Mask theme for now.



They *should* have added a theme for people who bought the game on the eShop, like they do with some games.
I still probably wouldn't change mine though. I've been using the Monado - Xenoblade Chronicles Theme since last April.


----------



## bloomwaker

I have a few purchased themes, but the Squid Sisters tend to dominate my screen, lol. 

Aside from that one, the most used ones are the other Splatoon theme, and the Majora's Mask theme that resembles the 3D release's game cover.


----------



## bloomwaker

Holy lag post batman.


----------



## Trundle

If you aren't sure which game you want to get, here is an excellent post detailing pros and cons of each. VERY LIGHT SPOILERS, almost nothing about the story.
https://www.reddit.com/r/fireemblem...verview_of_some_pros_and_cons_of_each_of_the/


----------



## bloomwaker

My current state of being.


----------



## Matt0106

THE NOHR SONG FOR CONQUEST IS REVEALED! SPOILERS!!!! IT'S SO GOOD!!!! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E0sV3g_eJpg


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Can't wait to pick it tomorrow in store at Gamestop.


----------



## bloomwaker

Nohr version is best in both languages, IMO.


----------



## Ayaya

I like the English version for Nohr's song better. The JPN one is a huge shift of tone compared to the normal/Hoshido ver. (Renka'a voice got deeper too), but this sounds like an angry performance, but still a performance. I hope that makes sense lol.


----------



## Matt0106

Ayaya said:


> I like the English version for Nohr's song better. The JPN one is a huge shift of tone compared to the normal/Hoshido ver. (Renka'a voice got deeper too), but this sounds like an angry performance, but still a performance. I hope that makes sense lol.



I know! I mean I thought I would like the JPN version more, but I was so wrong. The voice for this one sounds, yes, deeper, but more plausible than the JPN version. Rena Strober did an amazing job with the voice acting AND the singing! I'm soooo ready for tomorrow!

- - - Post Merge - - -



dapperlace said:


> Nohr version is best in both languages, IMO.



Yeah, I really like both versions, but I actually like the English one a bit more now! But remember listening to the JPN version so many times the moment I heard. Both versions are just so captivating!


----------



## Trundle

My preload is saying that the scheduled release has passed and tells me to open it but when I try it still says to wait for the release :'(


----------



## bloomwaker

Is it even midnight anywhere in NA?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

dapperlace said:


> Is it even midnight anywhere in NA?



Not yet. T-minus 1 hour in Nova Scotia, t-minus 2 east coast.


----------



## bloomwaker

I imagine that's probably why. 

I have to wait until tomorrow though because both of my things are getting delivered. 

Current mood: AAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Trundle

Pretty sure they'll release midnight EST so it'd be 1am for me... Guess I'll just have to play in the morning


----------



## Trent the Paladin

dapperlace said:


> I imagine that's probably why.
> 
> I have to wait until tomorrow though because both of my things are getting delivered.
> 
> Current mood: AAAAAAAAAAAAA



I gotta wait for Gamestop to open. 

@Trundle: Gotta wait with the rest of us plebs


----------



## Ayaya

Tom said:


> I gotta wait for Gamestop to open.
> 
> @Trundle: Gotta wait with the rest of us plebs



Or you could break into Gamestop and get it early  
I'm kidding don't do this kids

I'm so glad it's a weekend so I can focus on playing the game heheh


----------



## Thunder

Here's hoping the server doesn't explode when I try downloading it tonight.


----------



## bloomwaker

Does anyone know when the 3DS Home Theme shop updates? 

I'm really hoping we get the Fates themes after midnight so I can buy and download them, but luck is almost never on my side.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Ayaya said:


> Or you could break into Gamestop and get it early
> I'm kidding don't do this kids
> 
> I'm so glad it's a weekend so I can focus on playing the game heheh


Instructions unclear: In jail



dapperlace said:


> Does anyone know when the 3DS Home Theme shop updates?
> 
> I'm really hoping we get the Fates themes after midnight so I can buy and download them, but luck is almost never on my side.


Doesn't it update on Thursdays with the eShop?


----------



## bloomwaker

I didn't see any new themes so I was kind of hoping they would make an exception for whatever their schedule is because of the new games. 

Time for me to wait out for today's deliveries. @.@


----------



## Thunder

It's odd, Felicia sounds just fine outside of that one godawful line.


----------



## bloomwaker

Yeah, that one line was pretty unfortunate.

Camilla sounds different than I'd hoped, but... she can be really intimidating. 

Camilla's English MyRoom audio.


----------



## Ayaya

Huh. It seems they cut more content than it seems? 



Spoiler: Small spoiler regarding supports



I heard some kids either can't get married or have platonic S support. I'm not sure how right this is though as I still don't have my copy.



They also cut out the feature of being able to zoom in at the bath house, and removed some revealing outfits like swimsuits. I thought those were a bit creepy so I don't mind, but they're going pretty far to make this family friendly o_o


----------



## bloomwaker

It might be due to differing standards for ages in NA compared to Japan. I believe their age of consent for sex is lower than it is here. Not 100% sure though. 

If some characters are as young as they are in Awakening, some are 14/15 years old or so.


----------



## Ayaya

Yeah, and some of the characters this time obviously looks younger than 18, so they can't change their age or keep things vague.

In other news I'm really excited for this game and can't wait to play it!! Tomorrow!!! We've been waiting for months and the game will be in our hands soon ;_;

Oh, and I didn't know the Before Awakening DLC is free! That means we can get the Lodestar/Great Lord class


----------



## Justin

dapperlace said:


> Does anyone know when the 3DS Home Theme shop updates?
> 
> I'm really hoping we get the Fates themes after midnight so I can buy and download them, but luck is almost never on my side.





Tom said:


> Instructions unclear: In jail
> 
> Doesn't it update on Thursdays with the eShop?





dapperlace said:


> I didn't see any new themes so I was kind of hoping they would make an exception for whatever their schedule is because of the new games.
> 
> Time for me to wait out for today's deliveries. @.@



Usually on Thursdays, but if there's a game out on the Friday that's related, it usually drops on the Friday instead. Update time is typically 9AM PST/12PM EST on Thursdays, so probably the same for the theme tomorrow.




			
				Download PR said:
			
		

> *Theme Shop on Nintendo 3DS:*
> *New themes this week include:*
> o   SEGA Dreamcast Theme
> o   Pok?mon: Champion Steven
> o   Fire Emblem Fates: Birthright – Available on Feb. 19
> o   Fire Emblem Fates: Conquest – Available on Feb. 19


----------



## Thunder

dapperlace said:


> Yeah, that one line was pretty unfortunate.
> 
> Camilla sounds different than I'd hoped, but... she can be really intimidating.
> 
> Camilla's English MyRoom audio.



Yeah, a lot of these voices are too different from the JP ver. Effie's voice is too deep, Nyx's is too high, and Setsuna is just... high.

Maybe next time they can get Miyuki Sawashiro for the english dub.

On another note, I think I pissed off the RNG gods.


----------



## Trundle

I got to Chapter 3 of Conquest so far. One of my units died so I turned it off and decided I really need to do my CS assignment but holy cow it's so good so far. I'm so excited to play it more. The story is really intriguing so far, and also



Spoiler



I hope they don't start every single Fire Emblem game off with someone losing their memory now, hahaha


----------



## bloomwaker

Justin said:


> Usually on Thursdays, but if there's a game out on the Friday that's related, it usually drops on the Friday instead. Update time is typically 9AM PST/12PM EST on Thursdays, so probably the same for the theme tomorrow.


Really useful info, thanks! I'll be sure to check the shop in a couple of hours or so. 



Thunder said:


> Yeah, a lot of these voices are too different from the JP ver. Effie's voice is too deep, Nyx's is too high, and Setsuna is just... high.
> 
> Maybe next time they can get Miyuki Sawashiro for the english dub.
> 
> On another note, I think I pissed off the RNG gods.


Pray to RNGesus, your lord and savior. 

On another note, I don't really mind if the voices are different, as long as they're not bad. I prefer a lot of Awakening's voices in English, because some of the Japanese ones just didn't quite seem to fit for me. 

I'll forever cry over what they did to Virion though. Japanese Virion voice was so smooth. 



I went to bed late hoping to wake up late, like I've been this entire week, and my body decided 6 a.m. was a perfect time to wake up, so I can agonize over my wait longer.


----------



## bloomwaker

Update! The themes are up!

I downloaded the Nohr one, and this is its song:


----------



## totodile

hmm, i want a theme so i can use all of my pretty fates badges... but i think i'm gonna hold out for this one to be released (hopefully soon? pls nintendo)


----------



## bloomwaker

I'd planned on buying that one and the Nohr one anyway, but yes, I want that too.

How to make me a responsible human being.

1. Hype me up for something.
2. Have the delivery hovering over my head without actually getting here yet.
3. Watch me do all of my chores in a sorry attempt to distract myself. 
4. Watch me tentatively glance at my to-do list for more things to do to distract myself.


----------



## NerdHouse

In Chapter 5 of Birthright currently, it's been amazing so far (although very easy up to this point).
Going to buy Conquest when I finish Birthright, and Revelation when it comes out.

What all does Map Pack 1 add?


----------



## Spongebob

Getting birthright after school yo


----------



## NerdHouse

Bought both themes, this plays for the Birthright one:


----------



## bloomwaker

Chroma Red said:


> In Chapter 5 of Birthright currently, it's been amazing so far (although very easy up to this point).
> Going to buy Conquest when I finish Birthright, and Revelation when it comes out.
> 
> What all does Map Pack 1 add?



Boop!

Scroll down a bit to where Anna is and you'll see a list with images.


----------



## Matt0106

I actually had no idea Birthright would be sold out in my city....


----------



## bloomwaker

My friend got the last copy of Conquest at the particular Target they went to.

My other friend just got their package containing the 3DS and Special edition, and I'm still waiting for mine. ;~;


----------



## Spongebob

Ok I got birthright today and am on chapter 3 right now


I love it so far

- - - Post Merge - - -

I ****ing despise the nohr tho, I can't wait til I can ditch them for hoshido


----------



## Ayaya

dapperlace said:


> I went to bed late hoping to wake up late, like I've been this entire week, and my body decided 6 a.m. was a perfect time to wake up, so I can agonize over my wait longer.


SAME!!! I wish I woken up late so I don't have to wait longer, but my internal alarm clock decided 5 AM is a good time to wake up T_T


----------



## bloomwaker

Playing the game now! The system transfer got in my way but ahh!!

It feels so good to finally have this.


----------



## Trundle

I'm on Chapter 9 of Conquest. Man it's really good so far, although it's also very tough. I'm playing Classic Hard mode and I have had at least 10 resets already. Most of them came from Chapter 8 though.


----------



## bloomwaker

Camilla paired up with Severa made Camilla pretty scary.


----------



## NerdHouse

Thanks for the link about the Map Pack. I'm gonna nab it shortly!
Also it seems like I'm the only one here who buys things digitally


----------



## bloomwaker

You're very welcome! 

I wanted the art book,the pouch, and early access to Revelations lol ;w;

I'll be buying the map pack in a bit... It's just really hard to stop playing for long enough to get it haha.


----------



## Trundle

I've bought everything digitally so far too. Easier that way in my opinion


----------



## Ayaya

FINALLY GOT THE GAME THIS AFTERNOON! I'm in disbelief that it's in my hands now and I'm playing the game & not watching a playthrough of someone else's ;_;



Spoiler: what my MU looks like










Since Azura and I share birthdays, I designed my MU to be polar opposite twins with her  

How she matches Azura is based on this trope
Her name is Akari (灯火 in kanji) 
In Japanese to match her Hoshidan origin. 
Akari is from red/akai, opposite with Azura's azure/blue
Akari also means 'light', which matches Azura's song where she refers Kamui as the light
It contains the kanji for fire (火) to be opposites with Azura's water element. Her hair is also red in color to match with this.
As a bonus, her butterfly accessory referes to how her choice (the path split) decides the fates of the kingdoms


----------



## Matt0106

OMG! Birthright restocked where I live! Going to get it in an hour! Thank goodness!!!! :0


----------



## Ayaya

Can anyone confirm if small voice clips still plays in supports like Awakening? Mine doesn't have any voice clips...


----------



## Spongebob

AHHHHH birthtright is so good so far, I'm on chapater 8 I think.

I'm trying to get a better relationship with Rinkah oh and Silus just joined me

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ayaya said:


> Can anyone confirm if small voice clips still plays in supports like Awakening? Mine doesn't have any voice clips...



I'm pretty sure they do


----------



## pokedude729

Well, time to retreat into my "spoiler-free Cave" (stay off of these types of posts) for the next few weeks.

Heck, I'm still playing through my first run of Awakening, and it's hard avoiding spoilers for it.


----------



## Mars Adept

pokedude729 said:


> Well, time to retreat into my "spoiler-free Cave" (stay off of these types of posts) for the next few weeks.
> 
> Heck, I'm still playing through my first run of Awakening, and it's hard avoiding spoilers for it.



I feel you, I heard spoilers for Awakening, and also heard spoilers for Fates before it even released in North America.


----------



## Matt0106

Yes! I finally got Birthright! And not only that, but I bought in with a bundle that has Conquest and I got my Mew Serial Code! So I finally got everything I needed!  And I was super lucky because apparently they were 2 extras that they didn't know they'd have.


----------



## bloomwaker

Ayaya said:


> Can anyone confirm if small voice clips still plays in supports like Awakening? Mine doesn't have any voice clips...



The support conversations don't have voice clips, but the Private Quarters/My Room interactions do. The supports don't have voice clips in Japan either, I believe.


----------



## Trundle

Haha, at my EB Games there are about 15 copies on the shelf of Conquest but Birthright is completely sold out.


----------



## Matt0106

Trundle said:


> Haha, at my EB Games there are about 15 copies on the shelf of Conquest but Birthright is completely sold out.



Oh, where I was, everything was gone :0 But does anyone know where to insert the code for Conquest DLC? I tried "Explore Fates" put there isn't anything there since it's only to purchase and there is no code, and the eShop says to put it within it's rightful game.


----------



## mirukushake

Matt0106 said:


> Oh, where I was, everything was gone :0 But does anyone know where to insert the code for Conquest DLC? I tried "Explore Fates" put there isn't anything there since it's only to purchase and there is no code, and the eShop says to put it within it's rightful game.



You can't redeem the code until you get to Chapter 6 and make a My Castle iirc.


----------



## Matt0106

mirukushake said:


> You can't redeem the code until you get to Chapter 6 and make a My Castle iirc.



Ah ok! Thank you!


----------



## Thunder

dapperlace said:


> The support conversations don't have voice clips, but the Private Quarters/My Room interactions do. The supports don't have voice clips in Japan either, I believe.



It's weird that they'd remove it, supports are too quiet now.


----------



## bloomwaker

Well, they still play the music at least.

In other news, the free DLC Before Awakening made me feel emotions. 

Somewhat spoiler-y I suppose.

I missed that Prince of Dorkness.


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside

tfw you were going to buy a copy of birthright when your brother preordered the other one but then it turned out it's just an ingame thing and I'm **** out of luck because my brother's being an ass about it. :/


----------



## bloomwaker

windwake-me-up-inside said:


> tfw you were going to buy a copy of birthright when your brother preordered the other one but then it turned out it's just an ingame thing and I'm **** out of luck because my brother's being an ass about it. :/



I'm confused a bit. Did your brother get the bundle with the additional download code? 


On another note, finally got Xander. Time to see how much I like his supports with My Unit.


----------



## pokedude729

dapperlace said:


> On another note, finally got Xander. Time to see how much I like his supports with My Unit.



You got the Smash Announcer?


----------



## Matt0106

I'm not that far in, since I'm at chapter 8/9. But I'm taking it nice and slow so I can enjoy it as fully as possible!  Btw, love Azura so far!

- - - Post Merge - - -

And is anyone using Mozu? I mean I know she have the potential like Donnel did but I want to try out other characters.


----------



## Ayaya

Would you guys mind sharing your Castle addresses? I'd love to visit some and gather extra resources  You can use this form as an example:



		HTML:
	

[INDENT][B]Castle Name:[/B]
[B]Castle Address:[/B]
[B]Fates:[/B] Birthright/Conquest/Revelations
[B]Food:[/B]
[B]Ore:[/B][/INDENT]

Feel free to add more fields if I'm missing something or you want to share more details about your castle! 

Mine:
*Castle Name:* Mimei-jo
*Castle Address:* 08635-72595-89652-99977
*Fates:* Birthright
*Food:* Daikon
*Ore:* Lapis​I'm not sure what to do with my castle yet and I'm too early in the game to focus on building it, it's only use would be to get resources atm.


----------



## Thunder

*Castle Name:* Sei'an-kyo (yay okami reference)
*Castle Address*: 01675-24026-18830-10639
*Fates:* Birthright
*Food:* Rice
*Ore:* Pearls


----------



## Trundle

Mozu is going to be heavily debated on whether or not she is worth to use in Conquest, although she does have good growths. I believe recommended path right now is to re-class her to Archer and she is pretty strong even at lower levels with it.


----------



## radical6

yo where can i get seals? people keep saying theres a shop but i check all my shops and cant find one


----------



## Ayaya

justice said:


> yo where can i get seals? people keep saying theres a shop but i check all my shops and cant find one



It's available in the Rod Shop for Birthright. Not sure about Conquest & Revelations though, and it might not be buyable in Conquest.


----------



## Ayaya

justice said:


> yo where can i get seals? people keep saying theres a shop but i check all my shops and cant find one



It's available in the Rod Shop for Birthright. Not sure about Conquest & Revelations though, and it might not be buyable in Conquest.


----------



## radical6

*Castle Name:* Skyhold (still in a dragon age fever,,)
*Castle Address:* 02889-61593-06925-50816
*Fates:* Birthright for now probably
*Food:* Beans
*Ore:*Amber​
also i really dislike the children in this game... i mean theyre cute and all but it makes no sense for them to be here..


----------



## Matt0106

*Castle Name:* Seafield Fort (Starting name, might change afterword)
*Castle Address:* 14526-99727-38220-59048
*Fates:* Birthright
*Food*: Beans
*Ore:* Lapis

Just starting out, but I hope you enjoy! Also how do you upgrade structures and buildings? I'm on chapter 11 so do I have to be at a certain Chapter???


----------



## Cress

I'll make a list of everyone's castles on the first post later when I can pull myself away from the game.  Already visited Ayaya's and Thunder's, but I'll be sure to get to everyone's eventually. Here's mine for anyone interested:
*Castle Name:* Ch?teau Divin
*Castle Address:* 00665-43363-58124-33959
*Fates:* Birthright
*Food:* Peaches
*Ore:* Quartz​I have to say I am a bit annoyed at the units I'm given in Birthright. I'm at Chapter 11 as well and I'm averaging 2 new units per chapter, but they aren't units I really need. I have 3 Ninjas and 3 healers, but not a single Knight (or whatever the Hoshidan equivalent of a slow moving unit who's purpose is to be a physical wall) and only 1 Cavalier. Also I have 6 units that use Lances/Naginatas, but only 1 Axe/Club user. smh give me some variety game.
Other than that I love it so far, that's the only thing that's really bugging me.


----------



## bloomwaker

The fam: 















It's funny because when I first saw Xander I thought he was going to be a giant jerk, but he's super nice. All of the Nohr siblings are.


----------



## Trundle

Well I've been running one healer all game in Conquest Hard (I let Felicia die and didn't notice on like the third chapter or something) so there is that

Also screw you RNGesus, got hit by a 50% but didn't hit two 90% in a single turn.


----------



## Matt0106

How do you update buildings in My Castle?


----------



## bloomwaker

Matt0106 said:


> How do you update buildings in My Castle?



I'm not sure when the option appears ,but you'll get the "upgrade" option from Jakob at one point early in the game.


----------



## Cress

Matt0106 said:


> How do you update buildings in My Castle?



Got it unlocked right after beating Chapter 11, but I could only upgrade Lilith's Temple.


----------



## bloomwaker

You'll be able to upgrade more as time goes on. You need to accumulate points to upgrade stuff, generally. Someone recommended that I grind the free DLC "Before Awakening" to do it.


----------



## Matt0106

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Got it unlocked right after beating Chapter 11, but I could only upgrade Lilith's Temple.



Yeah the exact same thing happened to me! I guess it just works that way!

- - - Post Merge - - -



dapperlace said:


> You'll be able to upgrade more as time goes on. You need to accumulate points to upgrade stuff, generally. Someone recommended that I grind the free DLC "Before Awakening" to do it.



Yeah, I'm starting to get upgrade more. Btw, even though I got the Exalt Brand on my Birthright file, will I still be able to get it on my Conquest and Revelation files?


----------



## Capella

*Castle Name: gensokyo*
*Castle Address: 02265-65130-23246-83486*
*Fates:* *Birthright*
*Food:Rice *
*Ore: Lapis*​


----------



## bloomwaker

Matt0106 said:


> Yeah the exact same thing happened to me! I guess it just works that way!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm starting to get upgrade more. Btw, even though I got the Exalt Brand on my Birthright file, will I still be able to get it on my Conquest and Revelation files?



Well, in Awakening, every save file functioned completely independently from the others, including the bonus rewards from maps and such. I imagine this will be the same thing. I'm still on my first playthrough of Conquest though so I can't 100% say that this is how it will work. I really doubt they'd screw you over like that though, they want you to play the game multiple times.


----------



## Cress

I'm going to ask here since I can't find an answer anywhere else after a quick Google search.
So can every unit have 1 S rank and 1 A+ rank support, or are they limited to 1 S rank *OR* 1 A+ rank support? I'd like to know before I start marrying people off.


----------



## Matt0106

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I'm going to ask here since I can't find an answer anywhere else after a quick Google search.
> So can every unit have 1 S rank and 1 A+ rank support, or are they limited to 1 S rank *OR* 1 A+ rank support? I'd like to know before I start marrying people off.



I don't know for sure, but because they are both different, I think you can. One is a husband/wife, and the other is a best friend in a way. But then again, I don't know for sure.

- - - Post Merge - - -



dapperlace said:


> Well, in Awakening, every save file functioned completely independently from the others, including the bonus rewards from maps and such. I imagine this will be the same thing. I'm still on my first playthrough of Conquest though so I can't 100% say that this is how it will work. I really doubt they'd screw you over like that though, they want you to play the game multiple times.



Ok thanks so much!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have two couples so far and I'm at Chapter 13: Corrin/Azura and Hinata/Oboro. That's three babies... HOW WILL I USE THEM ALL IN BATTLE?????


----------



## Kittyinpink87

Anyone finding romantic pairings that they like yet?


----------



## bloomwaker

F!Corrin x Xander, but I haven't tried the others.

Odin+Selena seems like it could be cute, but since I'm trying to finish all three paths quickly, I haven't been grinding supports very much.


----------



## Kittyinpink87

dapperlace said:


> F!Corrin x Xander, but I haven't tried the others.
> 
> Odin+Selena seems like it could be cute, but since I'm trying to finish all three paths quickly, I haven't been grinding supports very much.



oh yeah Odin x Selena for sure for me.

i haven't decided if i want female corrin x jakob or silas.


----------



## radical6

i want someone to hack the game so i can marry the girls without having to make a male corrin. i mean A+ supports to me is almost there with how similar it is to marriage (minus the cuddling **** you do with your partner) regarding seals, so i dont think it would be too hard to modify the game. 

honestly havent touched nohr that much and i like hoshido a lot better. one thing that confuses me is that nohr is harder than hoshido. why? nohr obviously has the superior army, so wouldnt it make sense for nohr to be easier than hoshido? infiltrating a huge military kingdom is not easy. but i heard nohr has harder objectives so that may be it.


----------



## Ayaya

Based on the translated japanese support, Xander & Charlotte (someone said their NA support is still similar) and Lazwald x Felicia, off the top of my head. I think I kept myself unspoiled for romantic Hoshido supports so idk about that. 

For platonic ones, Ryoma & Sakura is my favorite.


----------



## Capella

justice said:


> i want someone to hack the game so i can marry the girls without having to make a male corrin. i mean A+ supports to me is almost there with how similar it is to marriage (minus the cuddling **** you do with your partner) regarding seals, so i dont think it would be too hard to modify the game.
> 
> honestly havent touched nohr that much and i like hoshido a lot better. one thing that confuses me is that nohr is harder than hoshido. why? nohr obviously has the superior army, so wouldnt it make sense for nohr to be easier than hoshido? infiltrating a huge military kingdom is not easy. but i heard nohr has harder objectives so that may be it.


Nohr goes through harsher terrain and objectives


----------



## radioloves

This game is so worth it! I kind of wish I bought the bundle package so then I could experience both sides of the game and keep as a collection.


----------



## Cress

Niemyx said:


> This game is so worth it! I kind of wish I bought the bundle package so then I could experience both sides of the game and keep as a collection.



All of us want it, but a third of us couldn't get it because it was sold out so quickly, the second third did preorder it, but GameStop being GameStop, it hasn't delivered for them yet, and the final third is living in a place Nintendo probably forgot existed (Europe) because it isn't Japan.


----------



## Kittyinpink87

i think that i am going to cave in and also buy and download Birthright tonight...


----------



## Cress

Okay so I've tried battling all 4 of the amiibo characters and they put up a serious fight! Ike was the easiest but the rest are really challenging, I still haven't gotten them. I want to say Robin was probably the hardest because the conditions you're under are too much to handle.


----------



## Thunder

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I have to say I am a bit annoyed at the units I'm given in Birthright. I'm at Chapter 11 as well and I'm averaging 2 new units per chapter, but they aren't units I really need. I have 3 Ninjas and 3 healers, but not a single Knight (or whatever the Hoshidan equivalent of a slow moving unit who's purpose is to be a physical wall) and only 1 Cavalier. Also I have 6 units that use Lances/Naginatas, but only 1 Axe/Club user. smh give me some variety game.
> Other than that I love it so far, that's the only thing that's really bugging me.



I get what ya mean, Rinkah seems like the closest thing to a Knight in my playthrough so far. Is Conquest more varied as far as unit classes go?



dapperlace said:


>



Siegbert needs a new haircut.


----------



## Damniel

This game is fire.


----------



## bloomwaker

Thunder said:


> I get what ya mean, Rinkah seems like the closest thing to a Knight in my playthrough so far. Is Conquest more varied as far as unit classes go?
> 
> 
> 
> Siegbert needs a new haircut.



There's enough variety to work with in Conquest, but I believe the classes are sort of "split" between games. Conquest generally sticks to more sort of traditionally European themes, while Birthright sticks to more Japanese-inspired classes. I assume they did that to avoid sort of breaking the themes they set. 

At least the MU can pick a "Talent" (I forgot what it's actually called) that pertains to the other game. I've only played Conquest so far, and I'm on chapter 23, but my secondary class line was the Samurai/Swordmaster line.


----------



## Matt0106

dapperlace said:


> There's enough variety to work with in Conquest, but I believe the classes are sort of "split" between games. Conquest generally sticks to more sort of traditionally European themes, while Birthright sticks to more Japanese-inspired classes. I assume they did that to avoid sort of breaking the themes they set.
> 
> At least the MU can pick a "Talent" (I forgot what it's actually called) that pertains to the other game. I've only played Conquest so far, and I'm on chapter 23, but my secondary class line was the Samurai/Swordmaster line.



Well, I have a Lucina amiibo, so I added her in so that I could add someone extra special with a bit more variety. But with everyone I'm using, I don't even think I'll have room for her xD!


----------



## bloomwaker

Fun fact: The free DLC, Before Awakening, will scale according to story progression. If you want to use it to spam supports (as I was planning to do), make sure you do it early. 

I'll just have to wait until my next playthrough for that.


----------



## Capella

My first playthrough is so bad...Im really under leveled and I didnt pay attention to supports.  I'll have to try out conquest later on


----------



## radical6

Why did NoA **** up with translations so badly? Seriously some of the supports are nothing like the originals if you read what they were translated from. One between that blue ninja girl and Saizo is just "..." when the original Japanese translation was actually a conversation. Wtf?


----------



## Ayaya

Wow they actually removed dialogue that actually gave insight to their characters and past o_o


----------



## Thunder

I'm hoping it's just some kinda bug and not intentional, they've already fiddled with pickleboy and from what I hear, Effie as well.

If they were going for a joke, I think it'd be better if they edited those conversation mini-events that happen around your castle.



dapperlace said:


> Fun fact: The free DLC, Before Awakening, will scale according to story progression. If you want to use it to spam supports (as I was planning to do), make sure you do it early.
> 
> I'll just have to wait until my next playthrough for that.



Balls, I was gonna use that to level up my lower leveled units. Maybe I'll wait until my units are level 20 in their base class to work on supports.


----------



## bloomwaker

Thunder said:


> I'm hoping it's just some kinda bug and not intentional, they've already fiddled with pickleboy and from what I hear, Effie as well.
> 
> If they were going for a joke, I think it'd be better if they edited those conversation mini-events that happen around your castle.
> 
> 
> 
> Balls, I was gonna use that to level up my lower leveled units. Maybe I'll wait until my units are level 20 in their base class to work on supports.



Well, it also doesn't give EXP, so that wouldn't have helped. What I WAS going to do was grind supports, have units marry each other, and do the kid paralogues for additional EXP.


----------



## Thunder

dapperlace said:


> Well, it also doesn't give EXP, so that wouldn't have helped.



Is that so? I was under the impression that only applied to the Nohr route.


----------



## Ayaya

I think you can still spam supports through castle battles? I remember my friend said she did this on Anya/Conquest because she wanted to see how all supports are first before marrying units together. 

I'll try to set up mine so my units doesn't have weapons equipped and anyone can safely grind for supports.


----------



## bloomwaker

Thunder said:


> Is that so? I was under the impression that only applied to the Nohr route.



I've only just finished the Nohr route, so it's the only one I have experience with. I guess I'll be seeing how this goes tomorrow, maybe later today (but probably tomorrow). 

Is anyone here playing Birthright that knows how experience goes in Before Awakening?


----------



## Thunder

Figured I'd give it a try to be sure, Scarlet did get EXP from chopping up some poor DLC dude.


----------



## bloomwaker

I got the chance to try it myself now too, this is very good to know. >w>


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Gamestop lost my SE, pray for me guys.


----------



## bloomwaker

Oh snap, I'm sorry ;;
I hope they get one to you.


----------



## Thunder

Tom said:


> Gamestop lost my SE, pray for me guys.



Gamestop is making you atone for your sins.

I feel a little better about missing out on the SE, everyone I know who's ordered it is still waiting on it.



Here's something fun I learned: Shrine Maidens can join fighters in the arena.

The not-so fun part is Sakura just stood there doing nothing while Azura got her ass handed to her.


----------



## NerdHouse

Thunder said:


> I get what ya mean, Rinkah seems like the closest thing to a *Knight* in my playthrough so far. Is Conquest more varied as far as unit classes go?



Silas, Subaki, and Hinoka say hello! They fulfill that role nicely, with the bonus that they can move quite far, deal great damage, AND take a beating. Rinkah is a glass cannon, she hits hard but can't take what she dishes out too well.

On Chapter 16 of Birthright, loving it.
Upgraded all of my main units' classes. Corrin is now a 'Hoshidan Noble' class!


----------



## Ayaya

Tom said:


> Gamestop lost my SE, pray for me guys.



Hope you can get it!!


----------



## bloomwaker

I believe someone here asked about this earlier, but in regards to the *Before Awakening* map, you do indeed get the rewards again when playing it on a different file, even if you branched off chapter 6 in your new one.


----------



## Cress

Me yesterday: "Kaze is the worst ninja, you get so many others that are all better. :/"
Me rn after beating Chapter 15: "NEVERMIND I TAKE IT ALL BACK I'M SORRY KAZE ;_;"


----------



## Capella

The critical hit quotes in this game are so boring compared to awakenings....some people even share the same lines. I just dont like the voice acting in this game that much


----------



## bloomwaker

It's hard to top *"Pick a god and pray!"*, but I agree.


----------



## Nightmares

Anyone know the dates when the game comes out?


----------



## AmaiiTenshii

Nightmares said:


> Anyone know the dates when the game comes out?



it's already out in japan and north america, but so far nothing for europe.


----------



## bloomwaker

Japan: June 25th, 2015, with the final path 3 weeks later, I think. 
North America: February 19th, final path on March 10th, according to Amazon.

EU: ... we are praying for you.


----------



## Nightmares

dapperlace said:


> Japan: June 25th, 2015, with the final path 3 weeks later, I think.
> North America: February 19th, final path on March 10th, according to Amazon.
> 
> EU: ... we are praying for you.



IT'S ALREADY OUT??

omg rip

- - - Post Merge - - -



AmaiiTenshii said:


> it's already out in japan and north america, but so far nothing for europe.



Why is America always before us =___=


----------



## NerdHouse

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Me yesterday: "Kaze is the worst ninja, you get so many others that are all better. :/"
> Me rn after beating Chapter 15: "NEVERMIND I TAKE IT ALL BACK I'M SORRY KAZE ;_;"



That was quite the scene :|


----------



## radical6

Capella said:


> The critical hit quotes in this game are so boring compared to awakenings....some people even share the same lines. I just dont like the voice acting in this game that much



theyre using newbies mixed with pros as opposed to the all star professional team in awakening


----------



## bloomwaker

Nightmares said:


> IT'S ALREADY OUT??
> 
> omg rip
> 
> 
> Why is America always before us =___=


Yep! A lot of stores I went to sold out, too. I pre-ordered the special edition for myself, but I had no luck finding a separate copy of Birthright for my brother. 

Well, EU _does_ get some things before NA, especially more recently, and sometimes at the same time. I guess the more major one I can think of right now is Bravely Second, which NA isn't getting until April, but not everyone cares about that, just like not everyone cares about Fates. Seems like an on and off thing with who gets what first. 




justice said:


> theyre using newbies mixed with pros as opposed to the all star professional team in awakening



I'm just glad to see Matt Mercer again. 



Spoiler: Nohr Path



...and his character got stabbed again. In the same area.


----------



## Ayaya

Spoiler: Birthright Chapter 12 & 13














Siscon runs in the family?


----------



## Matt0106

Does anyone know when you could get a Blessed Lance in Birthright? I want a weapon like that, that matches Azura.


----------



## Thunder

Chroma Red said:


> Silas, Subaki, and Hinoka say hello! They fulfill that role nicely, with the bonus that they can move quite far, deal great damage, AND take a beating. Rinkah is a glass cannon, she hits hard but can't take what she dishes out too well.
> 
> On Chapter 16 of Birthright, loving it.
> Upgraded all of my main units' classes. Corrin is now a 'Hoshidan Noble' class!



I think Rinkah's defense is supposed to have a high growth rate, so maybe they just panned out differently for you? I can usually sit back and watch the swords and arrows bounce off of her six pack.



PuffleKirby21 said:


> Me yesterday: "Kaze is the worst ninja, you get so many others that are all better. :/"
> Me rn after beating Chapter 15: "NEVERMIND I TAKE IT ALL BACK I'M SORRY KAZE ;_;"





Spoiler



In case anyone accidentally clicks on this, I sometimes do.



Spoiler



when casual mode goes classic on you

In typical Fire Emblem fashion I wound up restarting so I could save my ninja buddy (plus he was one of three dudes i actually brought with me during battles)


----------



## Cress

Thunder said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> In case anyone accidentally clicks on this, I sometimes do.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> when casual mode goes classic on you
> 
> In typical Fire Emblem fashion I wound up restarting so I could save my ninja buddy (plus he was one of three dudes i actually brought with me during battles)





Spoiler



I didn't reset because I really don't feel like grinding to A support him. I made a separate save file in case I wanted to go back and A support him, but I'm much further ahead now so I don't know if I'll ever go back to save him. :/





Matt0106 said:


> Does anyone know when you could get a Blessed Lance in Birthright? I want a weapon like that, that matches Azura.



Did a quick search, looks like you can buy them from visiting a level 2 or higher Armory at a Nohr Castle. Just look under recommended castles and find one that's Nohrian.


----------



## Ayaya

Is there anyone who got feedbacks from castle visits? Me and my friend visited each other but we didn't get anything D:


----------



## Libra

_Fire Emblem Fates (ファイアーエムブレムif Faia Emuburemu Ifu Fire Emblem if in Japan), is a Japanese tactical role-playing game for the Nintendo 3DS, developed by Intelligent Systems, and published by Nintendo. It is the fourteenth game in the Fire Emblem series. It was released on June 25, 2015 in Japan, and was released on February 19, 2016 in America. *It has been hinted to release on May 27, 2016 in Europe.*_

Source: here.


----------



## Matt0106

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't reset because I really don't feel like grinding to A support him. I made a separate save file in case I wanted to go back and A support him, but I'm much further ahead now so I don't know if I'll ever go back to save him. :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did a quick search, looks like you can buy them from visiting a level 2 or higher Armory at a Nohr Castle. Just look under recommended castles and find one that's Nohrian.



Okay thank you!


----------



## Matt0106

Actually I'm not finding any. Are those only limited to Conquest games??? Because I tried those castles and it only has the basics up to Silver.


----------



## Thunder

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't reset because I really don't feel like grinding to A support him. I made a separate save file in case I wanted to go back and A support him, but I'm much further ahead now so I don't know if I'll ever go back to save him. :/





Spoiler



I've been trying to drag out my Birthright playthrough a bit so going back to grind wasn't too much trouble for me. I did have some seeds of trust on me so that helped.





Ayaya said:


> Is there anyone who got feedbacks from castle visits? Me and my friend visited each other but we didn't get anything D:



From the looks of it, I got your feedback from your first visit.


----------



## bloomwaker

"US: Fire Emblem Fates Boasts The Best-Ever Launch For The Series"

Thank you, Awakening, for making sure the franchise didn't DIE. I wouldn't have gotten to experience it much otherwise. @.@


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

Ayaya said:


> Is there anyone who got feedbacks from castle visits? Me and my friend visited each other but we didn't get anything D:



Did you go to the crystal ball and select update data? You should be able to get your recent feedback from doing so.


----------



## Cress

The first 2 paid DLC maps are coming out tomorrow, being Boo Camp and Beach Brawl!


----------



## Trundle

Boo Camp sounds fun


----------



## bloomwaker

Delicious EXP grinding map. Mmmmm mmmm. 

Also, having Astra and Aether on Corrin is... pretty hilarious.


----------



## Ayaya

justice said:


> i want someone to hack the game so i can marry the girls without having to make a male corrin. i mean A+ supports to me is almost there with how similar it is to marriage (minus the cuddling **** you do with your partner) regarding seals, so i dont think it would be too hard to modify the game.
> 
> honestly havent touched nohr that much and i like hoshido a lot better. one thing that confuses me is that nohr is harder than hoshido. why? nohr obviously has the superior army, so wouldnt it make sense for nohr to be easier than hoshido? infiltrating a huge military kingdom is not easy. but i heard nohr has harder objectives so that may be it.



Your wish came true? 
https://gbatemp.net/threads/fire-emblem-fates-expanded-same-sex-marriage-patch-wip.416109/


----------



## Halloqueen

dapperlace said:


> "US: Fire Emblem Fates Boasts The Best-Ever Launch For The Series"
> 
> Thank you, Awakening, for making sure the franchise didn't DIE. I wouldn't have gotten to experience it much otherwise. @.@


It's not really a very noteworthy accomplishment considering these games released after Awakening and actually got proper advertisement. Of course they would have the highest launch sales, with all the new fans Awakening brought in. It seems like an obvious thing that doesn't really need reporting. One has to wonder how the previous games would have sold if Nintendo put half of the effort into advertising them that they did with these last two.


----------



## Matt0106

Has anyone gotten a Blessed Lance in Birthright without BP? I can't find one anywhere, and I don't want to have to do pointless (One-turn) battles again and again. I hope someone can help. Thanks!


----------



## bloomwaker

I've basically been blazing through the story on Casual mode my first time around so I'll be just about the worst person to ask where anything is. Sorry. ;;

On another note, I finished the Birthright route just now. That just leaves Revelations, which I'll be starting in about two hours when my brain recovers. 

I'm actually glad I started with Conquest first because something about Birthright's ending makes a bit more of an impact with a very specific moment that I won't detail further because "ow".


----------



## NerdHouse

Just finished Birthright. Wow. I enjoyed this game as much as I enjoyed Awakening. Very much worth the buy!
Onward to Conquest now!


----------



## bloomwaker

Chroma Red said:


> Just finished Birthright. Wow. I enjoyed this game as much as I enjoyed Awakening. Very much worth the buy!
> Onward to Conquest now!



Woah, we finished pretty close to each-other! lol

I think I'm more attached to the Nohr family, but 

1. I was biased from the beginning
2. I played it first because of this bias
3. "Little prince/ss"


----------



## Damniel

Peri needs to stop smoking. Her voice...


----------



## bloomwaker

Huh... I like her voice, lol.


----------



## Damniel

dapperlace said:


> Huh... I like her voice, lol.



I'm okay with it, but it doesn't really fit her design i don't think. I would have preferred her to sound very bubbly, but say very gruesome things.


----------



## Micah

Hey does anyone know what time the DLC comes out tomorrow?


----------



## Capella

https://gbatemp.net/threads/fire-emblem-fates-expanded-same-sex-marriage-patch-wip.416109/ 
Cool


----------



## Cou

dapperlace said:


> I've basically been blazing through the story on Casual mode my first time around so I'll be just about the worst person to ask where anything is. Sorry. ;;
> 
> On another note, I finished the Birthright route just now. That just leaves Revelations, which I'll be starting in about two hours when my brain recovers.
> 
> I'm actually glad I started with Conquest first because something about Birthright's ending makes a bit more of an impact with a very specific moment that I won't detail further because "ow".





Spoiler



same, i really like how takumi's actions are so mysterious in conquest until like last chapter whereas it explains it earlier in birthright. i probably wouldn't have enjoyed conquest if i knew about the whole thing from the beginning, and i actually cried.. but playing birthright afterwards was just like. oh ok


----------



## bloomwaker

On Chapter 11 of Revelations now. 

I miss my family members!


----------



## Ayaya

Idk if I want to grind supports and possibly make my units more powerful than they should or save the kids for later  I'm at Birthright chapter 17


----------



## Thunder

The units I've been using have hit the base class level cap so I'm just taking the time to grind out supports.

Was testing out supports, forgot to reset and absentmindedly saved so I wound up pairing Azura and Silas, oops. From the looks of it Sophie would probably make a good Samurai with Azura as her parent, but I don't wanna have to spawn pickleboy.


----------



## bloomwaker

Poor Pickleboy, lol.

I still need more family members, but I can finally do something I've been itching to do for a while. Hoshido/Nohr supports. > D

I can't wait until I get more of them.

I'll be spamming supports on this Revelations file, since Revelations will likely be my main Lunatic File. Hopefully I don't accidentally marry people off before I'm ready. @.@


----------



## Cress

It sounds like the DLC maps are out, so go pick them up!
Also heard people saying that it's nowhere near as efficient as EXPonential Growth in Awakening, as enemies do gang up and attack your weaker units (and they can kill them fairly easily) and it doesn't give as much experience. But it's the only reliable way to grind for exp in Conquest and maybe Revelations (I don't know that much about what the gameplay is like :/) so people playing those versions will be benefited more than Birthright players.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also added everybody's castles and their info to the first post!


----------



## bloomwaker

Revelations has challenges like those in Birthright for some extra EXP, and I think I did experience from Before Awakening as well. Haven't tried the DLC maps but some of my units are falling behind so I may need to check the maps out.

There are just so many units already and I haven't even started getting any of the children.


----------



## Clement

All ninjas can die please.


----------



## NerdHouse

*Castle Name:* Rabanastre
*Castle Address:* 05644-03626-93579-75542
*Fates:* Birthright
*Food:* Fish
*Ore:* Quartz​


----------



## Cou

PuffleKirby21 said:


> It sounds like the DLC maps are out, so go pick them up!
> Also heard people saying that it's nowhere near as efficient as EXPonential Growth in Awakening, as enemies do gang up and attack your weaker units (and they can kill them fairly easily) and it doesn't give as much experience. But it's the only reliable way to grind for exp in Conquest and maybe Revelations (I don't know that much about what the gameplay is like :/) so people playing those versions will be benefited more than Birthright players.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also added everybody's castles and their info to the first post!



rip i tried grinding and i only got like. 5-10% exp for my lv11 unit.. it's literally just like a challenge map but with greater defense )) i hate it


----------



## bloomwaker

Oh boy. I can tell my Lunatic file of Conquest is going to be fun...I was hoping for better in terms of grinding. Maybe Awakening's just spoiled me, haha. I'll just have to get better, and continue praying to RNGesus.


----------



## Trundle

dapperlace said:


> Oh boy. I can tell my Lunatic file of Conquest is going to be fun...I was hoping for better in terms of grinding. Maybe Awakening's just spoiled me, haha. I'll just have to get better, and continue praying to RNGesus.



lol you're gonna enjoy that reset button


----------



## bloomwaker

A post regarding the Boo Camp DLC

According to that thread, all DLC with the exception of the History/Royal DLCs will scale according to story progression. Best get to grinding weak units early on. Pretty much as soon as you get them.


----------



## bloomwaker

I got bored and drew my unit, Mikaela: 






Mostly default appearance, I guess.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Clement said:


> All ninjas can die please.



Git gud scrub

So Gamestop ended up coming through and they managed to secure me an SE which I picked up yesterday. Been off on playing it since then, but I'm not terribly far since I just started Chapter 8. Been goofing off with a lot of challenges, tore open my FE Amiibos (RIP LUCINA AND ROBIN NIB VALUE), and just staring at my castle for no good reason. Nearly achieved an S support with Felicia and my MU, since I don't know how I feel for certain about that pairing just yet.


----------



## Cress

I'm getting super pressured about pairing everyone up right when though this is my first play through Birthright so it doesn't even matter that much. ;_; The only pair I've married off is Hayato and Orochi, and Rhajat has a SCARY magic stat. It'll be fun to see what she's capable of.
I've also heard that marrying Azura or Felicia as a male Corrin locks you out of a child no matter what version you play. (As well as both are just meh parents.) I'm worried a bit because I wanted to marry Felicia but now after hearing that she isn't that good makes me think about someone else... I'm already locked out of a child because of the incident I talked about in spoilers a few pages back so that isn't a problem. But maybe one of the children will have a silly personality and good stats, idk :/


----------



## Ayaya

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I've also heard that marrying Azura or Felicia as a male Corrin locks you out of a child no matter what version you play. (As well as both are just meh parents.) I'm worried a bit because I wanted to marry Felicia but now after hearing that she isn't that good makes me think about someone else... I'm already locked out of a child because of the incident I talked about in spoilers a few pages back so that isn't a problem. But maybe one of the children will have a silly personality and good stats, idk :/



Wait how is that possible? Do they have limited supports or...? Because there are 10 males and 11 females (at least in Birthright), the kids comes from males this time (except Azura who's like Chrom) so there should be enough pairings if you want every kids


----------



## Thunder

I believe you have...



Spoiler: List of Birthright characters




Corrin
AzuraJakobFeliciaKazeMozuSilasRinkahSubakiSakuraSaizoHanaAzamaOrochiHayatoHinokaHinataSetsunaTakumiOboroKadenKageroRyoma
I think that's the full list of characters who can support with each other.



So if you were hoping to unlock all the second gen characters, you'd need to pair Corrin up with someone like Reina/Scarlet or a second gen character.

With some of these second gen character's designs though, I think I'll be okay if I miss out on a few.


----------



## bloomwaker

I finished Revelation about two hours ago, I think. 

There were so many units, and most of them not in pairs, so it took about 18 minutes to get through the credits. I didn't even go after the children this run and that's how long it took LMAO.


----------



## Ayaya

I must've miscounted then D: I do play as FeMU so I won't have any problem getting all the kids. Didn't they have a forever alone guy in Awakening to prevent this? I thought they'd do the same here but I guess they've made too many characters. 

In other news, am I just lucky with Takumi's stat growths or is he OP? He's been killing everything in his path everytime I use him.


----------



## bloomwaker

Ayaya said:


> I must've miscounted then D: I do play as FeMU so I won't have any problem getting all the kids. Didn't they have a forever alone guy in Awakening to prevent this? I thought they'd do the same here but I guess they've made too many characters.
> 
> In other news, am I just lucky with Takumi's stat growths or is he OP? He's been killing everything in his path everytime I use him.



Takumi is a MONSTER. I love it. 

Leo's kind of amazing too. Everything wants to attack him, and everything regrets it. 

Then there's the big bros of the bunch. Xander is a tank with a 2-range weapon and Ryoma is a Crit Machine. It was so satisfying to finally be able to play them both on the same maps. I used only 6 units on the final map or Revelations and two of them were Xander and Ryoma.


----------



## Matt0106

I just beat Birthright today and OMG the ending was actually a lot more heart-wrenching than I thought it would be. Now, I'm going to fix things up in My Castle, and then tomorrow, I'll move on to Conquest.  But one question, after playing Birthright... HOW AM I GOING TO ABLE TO AGAINST THE FAMILY!!!????

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, what are Einherjar, and why did at the end of the game, it asked me to pick 5? Am I supposed to use them?


----------



## radical6

i love mitama and setsuna so much im tempted to make a male kamui... sigh im still upset i get tharja. honestly it wouldve made more sense to make soeili the gay option.

i hated tharja in awakening, and im even more bummed its a clone character. couldnt i have gotten like mitama..or setsuna..or any other girl... 

but actually, i hope they dont do this again. take a break from kid characters for the next game please. they were just shoehorned in and it feels so weird honestly. i would prefer the time making these 2nd gen kids go to something else. like in awakening it at least made sense, but now? they feel so..out of place. its just meh. i like them and all, but its better they just leave this child system. 

almost done with birthright. i got the ending spoiled for me so im not really ready to face the ending.. =(


----------



## lopey

I got the Special Edition for Fates and I'm on Ch. 9 in Hoshido and Ch. 14 in Nohr


----------



## bloomwaker

Oh, you're doing them both at once~ 
I don't think my brain would forgive me if I had tried that.

Now that I've finished all three on casual mode, I'll be starting up three files on Lunatic though, and then slowly playing through each at a much slower pace. I just really wanted to avoid more spoilers (since I saw some thanks to the way some people title their videos). 

I need to catch up to my horribly neglected to-do list first, though...

I played for 10 hours every day since it came out so that I could finish as quickly as possible.


----------



## lopey

dapperlace said:


> Oh, you're doing them both at once~
> I don't think my brain would forgive me if I had tried that.



 I've been doing Nohr more often and I switch to Hoshido if I get frustrated. However, I won't be starting Revelations until both files are completely finished.


----------



## Cress

Finally got around to visiting everyone's castles.


----------



## Thunder

Ayaya said:


> I must've miscounted then D: I do play as FeMU so I won't have any problem getting all the kids. Didn't they have a forever alone guy in Awakening to prevent this? I thought they'd do the same here but I guess they've made too many characters.
> 
> In other news, am I just lucky with Takumi's stat growths or is he OP? He's been killing everything in his path everytime I use him.



I think so, It's been awhile since I last played Awakening (Plus I kinda skipped out on Laurent, Yarne and Inigo). Seems like a pretty big oversight, though.

I had Takumi underleveled for awhile and he was still one-shotting enemies.


----------



## radical6

Spoiler: birthright spoilers



WAIT YOU CAN SAVE KAZE?? Lmao i thought he had to die....****


----------



## xBlablahi

Meanwhile I'm here in Europe still crying


----------



## Matt0106

Just accidently deleted my Birthright file while trying to delete a Battle Save, since I forgot to fully log off the "Delete" menu. While I did beat it, I'm still really upset because I want to have all my accounts in order and I want to play them all in order. This means that now I have to go ahead and restart the file. Ugh, my spring break was meant for Conquest. At least I won't make the mistakes like I used to and I can forge for skills a lot earlier, but still extremely disappointed...


----------



## Cress

Matt0106 said:


> Just accidently deleted my Birthright file while trying to delete a Battle Save, since I forgot to fully log off the "Delete" menu. While I did beat it, I'm still really upset because I want to have all my accounts in order and I want to play them all in order. This means that now I have to go ahead and restart the file. Ugh, my spring break was meant for Conquest. At least I won't make the mistakes like I used to and I can forge for skills a lot earlier, but still extremely disappointed...



I have 2 save files for every path (I mean you have a total of 9 save files total if you get all 3 versions, I'm not going to be using them all at once) just in case I did that. Hasn't happened to me yet but I'm sorry it happened to you.


----------



## Matt0106

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I have 2 save files for every path (I mean you have a total of 9 save files total if you get all 3 versions, I'm not going to be using them all at once) just in case I did that. Hasn't happened to me yet but I'm sorry it happened to you.



Yeah, from now on I'm making a copy, and now I don't know if I should play both at the same time, like let's say 5 chapters each at a time before, or not. I really wanted to play Conquest, but I don't want to have to concentrate between both paths.


----------



## Cam1

Picked up my special edition yesterday and already beat birthright lol oops. It's a really nice story. I personally enjoyed it a lot, and just started Conquest. I can't wait for the challenge, and I prefer most of the Nohrian characters, so this should be fun!


----------



## bloomwaker

Good luck!

Birthright was definitely the quickest path for me.


----------



## Cress

Oboro just completely wrecked the Arena XD
Round 1: Rend Heaven followed by a crit from Ryoma.
Round 2: Crit.
Round 3: Critical Rend Heaven.

Ive never seen anyone else do so great in the Arena.


----------



## radical6

im almost done with birthright, after this im probably gonna finish a casual nohr route so i can finish the story and then start min maxing the children next time. 

right now i married the kids for...hair colors. hinoka is a good mother for caledori though i think, and it gives her cordelia's bright red hair <3


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Just nuked my CH 16 Birthright save to go get my retainer back gdi


----------



## Kittyinpink87

i just finished both Nohr and Hoshido.
i like Nohr a LOT more.


----------



## bloomwaker

Conquest definitely has the more interesting mechanics and goals between the two. I'm also more biased towards that family, and have been from the beginning, though. 

Birthright did make me go "ow" more, as far as emotions go.



Spoiler: Leo



I love that Leo is almost completely and totally nice no matter what route you take. Poor guy can't stay mad at you for long. Such a helpful brother.


----------



## Ayaya

Sakura is so great as an Onmyouji, she's even better than Orochi and Hayato lol


----------



## Thunder

Looks like I visited Ayaya's Castle enough to get a bond unit. I was told their appearance was gonna be completely random, but the one I got looks a lot like Aya's Corrin, save for the squinty eyes it took from my dude.

Pretty neat, but I don't think I'll find myself using her very often.


----------



## MishMeesh

I know this may seem like a dumb question but I could use some help figuring this out. My 3DS was at max capacity for how many games I could have with streetpass turned on when I started Fates, and I only just now got rid of one to try to make room for Birthright. I'm on chapter 12 in the game, and I haven't seen an option anywhere that turns on streetpass. I turned on spotpass but it never asked me about streetpass. I'm not sure if it's on by default and just didn't get added because my streetpass game roster was full or if I have to turn it on myself but I don't know what to do about it now. Does anyone know where in the game I have to go to turn it on? ;~;

EDIT: nvm I found it lol


----------



## JCnator

So, fans have looked on the files from the game and stumbled on some dubbed skinship lines of Silas. It seems that at one point during the North American localization, they were going to leave the skinship feature intact for that version of the game and dub the rest of the characters until much later. Some people theorized that this could end up being in the European version of the game.

I'll avoid linking to the source this time around, since those lines are potentially not safe for work (NSFW).


----------



## radical6

what is a bond unit


----------



## Thunder

justice said:


> what is a bond unit



If Corrin could S rank with another Corrin, they're the baby Corrins you'd get.


----------



## Capella

I finished Birthright and tbh I thought the ending was kind of...lacking? Idk it just felt disappointing... also I saw the nohr ending and it was :/ too 

Hopefully revelations will have a better one


----------



## Kittyinpink87

Sakura is so cute. i didn't really care for her at first , but now i love her.
i am having a bit of a hard time deciding on a romantic partner for her though...


----------



## Matt0106

Thunder said:


> If Corrin could S rank with another Corrin, they're the baby Corrins you'd get.



You can actually S Rank with another Corrin? How?


----------



## Clement

Conquest chapters 17 and 21 can also die.


----------



## piichinu

Matt0106 said:


> You can actually S Rank with another Corrin? How?



It's a metaphor

What you do is obtain someone's card and send them accessories daily (and they must do the same) then check your inbox and bond units and that's what you get


----------



## Matt0106

marusu said:


> It's a metaphor
> 
> What you do is obtain someone's card and send them accessories daily (and they must do the same) then check your inbox and bond units and that's what you get



Oh whoops! My bad, and thank you!


----------



## Kittyinpink87

does anyone know what the " BON" stat increase means when you are forging weapons?


----------



## bloomwaker

> It is currently unknown what "Bon" is, but I assume it is the level of the weapon as two weapons must have the same Bon to combine.



From here.

Not sure if it's accurate or not since I went through all three paths without even trying this. I'll get to it on my grindy Lunatic runs though, lol.


----------



## Cress

I WAS JUST MARRYING MY CORRIN OFF TO MULTIPLE PEOPLE JUST TO GET THE SUPPORT CONVOS
BUT SAKURA'S S RANK
BIRTHRIGHT IS A SHAM
WHAT


----------



## Thunder

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I WAS JUST MARRYING MY CORRIN OFF TO MULTIPLE PEOPLE JUST TO GET THE SUPPORT CONVOS
> BUT SAKURA'S S RANK
> BIRTHRIGHT IS A SHAM
> WHAT



im scared

i married setsuna just so the option to s rank hinoka would go away.


----------



## Ayaya

Kittyinpink87 said:


> does anyone know what the " BON" stat increase means when you are forging weapons?



I think it's short for "Bonus"

- - - Post Merge - - -



PuffleKirby21 said:


> I WAS JUST MARRYING MY CORRIN OFF TO MULTIPLE PEOPLE JUST TO GET THE SUPPORT CONVOS
> BUT SAKURA'S S RANK
> BIRTHRIGHT IS A SHAM
> WHAT



If you're talking about what I think you're talking...


Spoiler






Spoiler: Just in case!



Yeah, they're not blood-related. Japan rarely go full incest on adult games even, so I'm not surprised this does too. You won't be able to S rank them in the first place if they are Kamui's blood-related siblings.

You're still Mikoto's daughter though, and Mikoto was the stepmother of the Hoshido siblings so you're still siblings with them by law. Birthright was about siblings you're SUPPOSED to grow up with. Nohr is about siblings you DID grew up with.

Basically it feeds from the ~forbidden love~ trend where not-blood-related siblings date each other (My Little Sister Can't Be This Cute, for example) It's common in romance games but still questionable nonetheless.

Unfortunately this is not the only possible incest in this game.


----------



## Kittyinpink87

whoa Hisame looks almost just like Sakura.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Ayaya said:


> I think it's short for "Bonus"
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> If you're talking about what I think you're talking...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Just in case!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, they're not blood-related. Japan rarely go full incest on adult games even, so I'm not surprised this does too. You won't be able to S rank them in the first place if they are Kamui's blood-related siblings.
> 
> You're still Mikoto's daughter though, and Mikoto was the stepmother of the Hoshido siblings so you're still siblings with them by law. Birthright was about siblings you're SUPPOSED to grow up with. Nohr is about siblings you DID grew up with.
> 
> Basically it feeds from the ~forbidden love~ trend where not-blood-related siblings date each other (My Little Sister Can't Be This Cute, for example) It's common in romance games but still questionable nonetheless.
> 
> Unfortunately this is not the only possible incest in this game.





Spoiler: Kinda related response to Ayayayayaya's Spoilerino



OREIMO they are canonically blood related though, unless you're talking about the IF Route in the PSP VN where she's his cousin or w/e. So much regret watching that. So much.



Right now I'm goofing off around Chapter 9 in my restarted file because RETAINERS. Mostly collecting resources so I can have Corrin babies with people just because.


----------



## Matt0106

Does anyone know how to get Battle Points quickly???


----------



## Cress

Ghostly Gold and Museum Melee come tomorrow, the last 2 grinding maps before actual new missions. I also heard that Museum Melee isn't that great because you can get ANY weapon, so that means lots of bronze and iron weapons lol


----------



## piichinu

Spoiler



id still marry takumi even if it were incest



- - - Post Merge - - -



Matt0106 said:


> Does anyone know how to get Battle Points quickly???



I just went to a bunch of peoples castles and left feedback and they did the same in return and it just grew exponentially


----------



## radical6

http://unassumingvenusaur.tumblr.co...emblem-fates-expanded-same-sex-marriage-patch

AYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
SOMEONE ACTUALLY MADE A SAME SEX MARRIAGFE PATCH
lmao im fine with hacking my 3ds for this, im gonna do it for the kids too. thank ****ing god


----------



## radical6

Thunder said:


> im scared
> 
> i married setsuna just so the option to s rank hinoka would go away.



wow you actually have good taste in girls for once


----------



## JCnator

Fellow Europeans, still tired of waiting for Fire Emblem Fates to release? Well, you'll be happy to hear that the recent Nintendo Direct finally revealed a release date. *May 20th*, it is!


----------



## Hyoshido

May 20th is so far away though <:l still something though I guess.


----------



## bloomwaker

EU release date is quite far, but I'm glad you guys finally have one! 

I wish we'd gotten a poster with the special edition, but maybe I'll find one elsewhere.


----------



## piichinu

I love when ppl get mad at this game cuz it's not "traditional" fire emblem


----------



## Ayaya

So what class does your units have for endgame? I'm still testing out the classes in Hoshido but so far

Units I'm happy with:

Takumi - Sniper
Setsuna - Sniper
Azama - Great Master
Subaki - Falcon Knight
Hana - Swordmaster
Ryoma - Swordmaster
Saizo - Master Ninja
Kagero - Master Ninja
Orochi - Onmyoji
Oboro - Spear Master
Sakura - Onmyouji
Kaden - Nine-Tails
Scarlet - Wyvern Lord

Still need to test it/Unsure:

Corrin - Hoshido Noble
Hinoka - Kinshi Knight
Kaze - Mechanist
Mozu - Great Knight (wasn't satisfied w/ Merchant)
Hinata - Master of Arms
Felicia - Strategist
Jakob - Paladin
Silas - Great Knight
Rinkah - Blacksmith
Izana - Onmyouji

And the ones I want to change:

Hayato - Basara
Reina - Kinshi Knight

Anyone have recommendations for these units's classes?


----------



## Thunder

justice said:


> wow you actually have good taste in girls for once



It was a toss-up between her, Kagero and Hana.



Ayaya said:


> So what class does your units have for endgame? I'm still testing out the classes in Hoshido but so far



I heard Hinoka makes a pretty good Spearmaster, so I might go with that when I get revelations. Setsuna I kiinda wanna see how she does as a Swordmaster.

The rest will probably stick with their main classes.


----------



## Amyy

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Fellow Europeans, still tired of waiting for Fire Emblem Fates to release? Well, you'll be happy to hear that the recent Nintendo Direct finally revealed a release date. *May 20th*, it is!



21st may for aust and nz but finally a release date my god


----------



## Ayaya

Thunder said:


> I heard Hinoka makes a pretty good Spearmaster, so I might go with that when I get revelations. Setsuna I kiinda wanna see how she does as a Swordmaster.
> 
> The rest will probably stick with their main classes.


I heard that as well, but I feel bad separating her from her riding class  Plus she'd be useful if I need to activate a Dragon Vein in a map asap. Maybe I'll see if I can make Shigure strong enough to replace her and then change her class.

Got enough funds to get Revelations, now to wait for a week! Can't  wait to see how the Nohr units are.


----------



## Cress

Ayaya said:


> So what class does your units have for endgame? I'm still testing out the classes in Hoshido but so far
> 
> Units I'm happy with:
> 
> Takumi - Sniper
> Setsuna - Sniper
> Azama - Great Master
> Subaki - Falcon Knight
> Hana - Swordmaster
> Ryoma - Swordmaster
> Saizo - Master Ninja
> Kagero - Master Ninja
> Orochi - Onmyoji
> Oboro - Spear Master
> Sakura - Onmyouji
> Kaden - Nine-Tails
> Scarlet - Wyvern Lord
> 
> Still need to test it/Unsure:
> 
> Corrin - Hoshido Noble
> Hinoka - Kinshi Knight
> Kaze - Mechanist
> Mozu - Great Knight (wasn't satisfied w/ Merchant)
> Hinata - Master of Arms
> Felicia - Strategist
> Jakob - Paladin
> Silas - Great Knight
> Rinkah - Blacksmith
> Izana - Onmyouji
> 
> And the ones I want to change:
> 
> Hayato - Basara
> Reina - Kinshi Knight
> 
> Anyone have recommendations for these units's classes?



I'm going to do:


Takumi - Sniper
Setsuna - Sniper (Bench)
Azama - idk (Bench)
Subaki - Falcon Knight (Bench)
Hana - Swordmaster
Ryoma - Master of Arms
Saizo - Master Ninja (Bench)
Kagero - Master Ninja (Bench)
Orochi - Onmyoji
Oboro - Spear Master
Sakura - Priestess, but I may change it
Kaden - Nine-Tails (Bench)
Scarlet - Wyvern Lord (Bench)
Corrin - Dark Knight, been working out GREAT so far.
Hinoka - Falcon Knight
Mozu - Merchant maybe, but most likely will just be benched
Hinata - Master of Arms (Benched)
Felicia - Leaving her at Maid but I'll look around a bit more first
Jakob - Also leaving him Butler but will probably be benched
Silas - Paladin but will probably change to Great Knight after getting Aegis
Rinkah - Blacksmith (Benched)
Izana - Onmyouji (Benched)
Hayato - Basara
Reina - Kinshi Knight (Benched)

And you forgot the children so...

Kana - No clue, but something that can use magic most likely
Shigure - Falcon Knight
Dwyer - Strategist (Benched)
Sophie - Paladin
Shiro - Swordfighter (IF I COULD ACTUALLY RECRUIT HIM FGBDGHHNGHD)
Kiragi - Kinshi Knight
Asugi - Master Ninja (Benched)
Selkie - Nine-Tails
Hisame - Master of Arms
Mitama - Onmyouji (Benched)
Caledori - Dark Falcon
Rhajat - Barasa

Obviously I'm not going to use every unit, so a few of them are going to be benched, at least for now. So those units I don't really care about their classes. Also I just default all of the fliers to Falcon Knight since it's a lot better than Kinshi Knight, but I'm making Kiragi one to battle other fliers since he's one of the best bow users (He feels stronger than Takumi stat-wise, only thing putting Takumi at #1 bow user is the Fujin Yumi and how silly strong it is.)


----------



## Ayaya

I left out the kids on purpose heh. Not planning to use most of them as a main unit except Rhajat as she's pretty good as Onmyouji, and maybe Sophie because her personal skill would be fun to use. Still testing out most of them too. 

What happened with Shiro?


----------



## Cress

Ayaya said:


> I left out the kids on purpose heh. Not planning to use most of them as a main unit except Rhajat as she's pretty good as Onmyouji, and maybe Sophie because her personal skill would be fun to use. Still testing out most of them too.
> 
> What happened with Shiro?



Rhajat is just pretty good in general, but it's a confusing situation between her and Hayato.
Rhajat has higher Magic and Resistance, so she deals more damage and can tank against mages, while Hayato has higher Defense and Skill, so he can tank physical hits better and spam Rend Heaven a LOT more than Rhajat. So Hayato is for defending against physical units and attacking mages, while Rhajat is good for defending against mages and attacking physical units if that makes sense. And Orochi is there to pair up with whoever needs it more.

Shiro's recruit mission is just ugh. You need to spam Rescue staves but that's hard to do when there's enemies everywhere that will gang up on whoever is using the Rescue staves.


----------



## Kittyinpink87

does anyone collect or play the Fire Emblem Cipher tcg?


----------



## Cress

Actually I remembered that I was going to reclass Caledori into a Dark Falcon, changed it on my list.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kittyinpink87 said:


> does anyone collect or play the Fire Emblem Cipher tcg?



I need to import some of those, they look so nice. ;_;


----------



## Celestefey

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Fellow Europeans, still tired of waiting for Fire Emblem Fates to release? Well, you'll be happy to hear that the recent Nintendo Direct finally revealed a release date. *May 20th*, it is!



I'm so happyyyy aaah I can't wait! The special edition version looks sooo good. I really want the new 3DS XL too, but I only recently got the Happy Home Designer 3DS. I'm sure there will be some FE cover plates coming out soon though... 

Despite the fact that the Nintendo Direct was a little underwhelming (STILL no Zelda U...), I'm just glad we finally got a release date. Good thing - it's literally 2 weeks after my birthday! But... It's literally right before my exams start. x3 Thanks, Nintendo!


----------



## Ayaya

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Rhajat is just pretty good in general, but it's a confusing situation between her and Hayato.
> Rhajat has higher Magic and Resistance, so she deals more damage and can tank against mages, while Hayato has higher Defense and Skill, so he can tank physical hits better and spam Rend Heaven a LOT more than Rhajat. So Hayato is for defending against physical units and attacking mages, while Rhajat is good for defending against mages and attacking physical units if that makes sense. And Orochi is there to pair up with whoever needs it more.
> 
> Shiro's recruit mission is just ugh. You need to spam Rescue staves but that's hard to do when there's enemies everywhere that will gang up on whoever is using the Rescue staves.


Rhajat ended up being a better unit for me than Hayato though, and even before she arrived, Hayato was already surpassed by Orochi and Sakura. He's not hitting as hard as I want him to, so maybe I need to work on his spear proficiency. I know I can bench him but I want to use every unit!

I think I did have a hard time in that map that made me grind all of my units. What I did was have the royals use Dragin Vein to make way for Ryoma and a small team to rush into Shiro, and another team take out the surrounding enemies. Onmyoujis and Takumi helped a lot with clearing the map, with Hana and Hinata to finish the job.

Mitama's quest was the hardest for me, for a while I couldn't figure out how to bypass the Berserkers while avoiding their kills. Had to make small groups to slowly clear the map while a small team guard Azama to reach Mitama.


----------



## Holla

Just bought Awakening about a week ago (used) and beat it yesterday save for several of the free DLC stages. It was my very first Fire Emblem game and I was hooked! I just bought a digital copy of Birthright and downloaded the Conquest path as well so I have a save file of each path. 

For far I think Awakening's story and characters are going to be hard to top but that's just simply because I loved it so much. Fates looks really good so far though (I've done the 1st chapter for each side after choosing a side). Conquest is most definitely harder as it took me several tries to beat the first stage. I think it'll be a nice challenge though even if I'm basically guaranteed to get frustrated. Which when that happens I have Birthright to play instead or I can finish off Awakening's free DLC stages.

Just hope the game lasts me longer this time, as there is technically more gameplay due to the multiple paths. I'll try to not play it as much either haha as I was basically obsessed with Awakening and having a week off of college hasn't helped matters.


----------



## Libra

Does anyone know how much blocks Birthright/Conquest and Revelations use? I'm in Europe and I'd love to buy the SE because all three games would be on one card, but in case I can't find it (because of a limited stock or whatever), I'll probably buy Birthright and then download the two others. Also, if anyone has an idea as to how many blocks the map pack uses, that would be helpful too! Thanks!


----------



## Kittyinpink87

Libra said:


> Does anyone know how much blocks Birthright/Conquest and Revelations use? I'm in Europe and I'd love to buy the SE because all three games would be on one card, but in case I can't find it (because of a limited stock or whatever), I'll probably buy Birthright and then download the two others. Also, if anyone has an idea as to how many blocks the map pack uses, that would be helpful too! Thanks!



well i have both Birthright and Conquest , and a few of the dlc maps and my blocks usage is 12,544 for all that , and extra data is only 6 blocks.


----------



## bloomwaker

Kittyinpink87 said:


> does anyone collect or play the Fire Emblem Cipher tcg?



I started, but for financial reasons, had to stop.

I only have most of the first set, and second set, including a lot of the SR cards. 

The last pack I pulled ever I got SR Camilla. <3

On a different note, level-ups in Lunatic appear to be fixed. No matter how many times I reset, no matter who levels off what enemy, they get the same level-ups as far as their stats go.Even the order characters level up in doesn't seem to matter.


----------



## Ritsu

EB Games in Australia presold out of special editions :'( they had a $200 "placeholder" price before the nintendo direct revealed it to be $130. So disappointed, I hope they restock...


----------



## Matt0106

I'm finally on Conquest, and man it's so good! However, I can't help feel bad for Hoshido and the siblings.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I want to get this game so I can marry that cutie Silas. Do I need to play past FE games before I play this?


----------



## Ayaya

ObeseMudkipz said:


> I want to get this game so I can marry that cutie Silas. Do I need to play past FE games before I play this?



Nope! Luckily Silas is in both routes so you can pick any version you want. Birthright is good for newbies as it is easier, while Conquest is harder (no grinding at all) but offer more interesting maps and objectives.


----------



## bloomwaker

Chapter 5 on Lunatic

>Miss
>Reset

>Accidentally hit "wait" instead of "sing"
>Reset

>AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Ayaya said:


> Nope! Luckily Silas is in both routes so you can pick any version you want. Birthright is good for newbies as it is easier, while Conquest is harder (no grinding at all) but offer more interesting maps and objectives.



Ahh thanks! I'll see if I can get it over the weekend. Do you think a newbie can still get the hang of the game if they get Conquest?


----------



## Ayaya

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Ahh thanks! I'll see if I can get it over the weekend. Do you think a newbie can still get the hang of the game if they get Conquest?


I haven't played Conquest yet so I can't really say, only that some of my friends who got Conquest first was surprised at how difficult it is. It does have Phoenix Mode where your units get revived the next turn, so even if it ended up being too hard for you, you can use that mode while learning how to play.


----------



## Matt0106

dapperlace said:


> Chapter 5 on Lunatic
> 
> >Miss
> >Reset
> 
> >Accidentally hit "wait" instead of "sing"
> >Reset
> 
> >AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA



My goodness, that sounds harsh. Is Lunatic really that hard??? When I was done all my playthroughs, I was going to try it...


----------



## piichinu

is it impossible to get my corrin locktouch? heart seal only gets me the pegasus classes
what i was going to do is make my husband (leo) into an outlaw using a frienship seal (with niles) and then use a partner seal so corrin can also become an outlaw, but niles is past the class of outlaw (adventurer) so i couldnt. do i need to wait to recruit anna and best friend her to do it, or is there another way?

i havent found any corrins w locktouch in other castles either



Matt0106 said:


> My goodness, that sounds harsh. Is Lunatic really that hard??? When I was done all my playthroughs, I was going to try it...



its ok it just takes a lot of time and effort

- - - Post Merge - - -



ObeseMudkipz said:


> Ahh thanks! I'll see if I can get it over the weekend. Do you think a newbie can still get the hang of the game if they get Conquest?



i think you can, you can start with hard and then always lower your difficulty later


----------



## bloomwaker

Matt0106 said:


> My goodness, that sounds harsh. Is Lunatic really that hard??? When I was done all my playthroughs, I was going to try it...



It's not horrid, I've just had bad luck with RNGesus as far as my guys hitting, or me just making dumb mistakes because I got distracted and frustrated after the misses, lmao.


----------



## Kittyinpink87

so a real question here. what weapons do you use? am i the only one confused by how they nerfed them in this game?


----------



## Matt0106

Kittyinpink87 said:


> so a real question here. what weapons do you use? am i the only one confused by how they nerfed them in this game?



Yeah, I'm really confused why the simple ones like bronze and iron and such, have weird effects...


----------



## bloomwaker

The effects of each weapon can be seen when you select it.

Some weapons will hit for higher damage, but be less accurate, while others will be the opposite. 

Others will have good damage and accuracy, but can have other effects, such as lowering your stats with each use.


----------



## Kittyinpink87

dapperlace said:


> The effects of each weapon can be seen when you select it.
> 
> Some weapons will hit for higher damage, but be less accurate, while others will be the opposite.
> 
> Others will have good damage and accuracy, but can have other effects, such as lowering your stats with each use.



i know. but it just feels like all the cons outweigh the pros in my opinion. 
seems to me the only good ones are forged iron weapons.


----------



## Clement

I keep on making stupid mistakes on Conquest endgame =(


----------



## bloomwaker

Kittyinpink87 said:


> i know. but it just feels like all the cons outweigh the pros in my opinion.
> seems to me the only good ones are forged iron weapons.



I hear forged Steel ones are really good, too. Haven't had a chance to try it myself yet, but I'm on my first Lunatic file, so I'll be giving it a shot this time around.


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

I may as well add my castle too.

Castle Name: Ft. Yoshi
Castle Address: 10767-34527-29848-42215
Fates: Conquest
Food: Milk
Ore: Ruby


----------



## bloomwaker

Thanks to RNG, I re-did chapter 5 so many times I memorized the routine, lmao. Just a bit longer until I can see the castle for this file. @.@


----------



## Thunder

marusu said:


> is it impossible to get my corrin locktouch? heart seal only gets me the pegasus classes
> what i was going to do is make my husband (leo) into an outlaw using a frienship seal (with niles) and then use a partner seal so corrin can also become an outlaw, but niles is past the class of outlaw (adventurer) so i couldnt. do i need to wait to recruit anna and best friend her to do it, or is there another way?
> 
> i havent found any corrins w locktouch in other castles either



Hypothetically, Leo can still get the Outlaw's skills, even if he reclassed into an Adventurer. Since he's already past the levels where he would've learned them initially, he'll learn Locktouch (Base lvl 1) the next time he levels up, and Movement +1 (Base lvl 10) on the level up after that.

That said, Leo passes on Dark Mage with Friendship/Partner Seals, or Troubadour for character's like Nyx and Odin, who start out as a Dark Mage.

I think another option would be Nina if you'd rather not wait on Anna.


----------



## bloomwaker

Chapter 6 of Revelation: I learned how to count.

They changed the flying units that attack to horseback units, so it's harder to get them to attack you, which is what you need. 

That aside, Lunatic currently feels more like "Hard" in Awakening, but this is outside of Conquest. Conquest was difficult for me on normal, lmao. (Then again, it had also been the first time I played FE in a while).


----------



## Trent the Paladin

09114-69873
46718-56757
Daikons and Amber currently in my Birthright castle. Got paid the other day so I went and bought the map pack to hopefully better some of my units that aren't doing as hot as the game progresses.


----------



## bloomwaker

Try to level units early! Most DLC will scale with your story progression. Units getting left behind can get demolished by DLC and Paralogue units. ;o;
I was hoping to grind supports once I had all the characters, but I should have started sooner, haha.


----------



## Kittyinpink87

Just wondering what class for Camilla between these two most people think is better.
Malig knight or wyvern lord?


----------



## Yuki Nagato

Gosh, I really want this game... Awakening was so amazing; probably so good I can say it's my favourite 3DS game. I hate how the UK has to wait for the European release dates. The same goes for Australia.. why can't we have an Anglosphere region?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

dapperlace said:


> Try to level units early! Most DLC will scale with your story progression. Units getting left behind can get demolished by DLC and Paralogue units. ;o;
> I was hoping to grind supports once I had all the characters, but I should have started sooner, haha.


Will do! Honestly I've been mostly putting off the story in Birthright because of that and just doing challenges while roaming castle to castle inbetween. While a vast majority of units I'll probably never choose willingly, I do want to get them up to snuff just in case.


----------



## Libra

Fates still isn't listed on Amazon France; no idea why they are so slow about it. x_x


----------



## Capella

the axes/clubs in this game are so bad


----------



## Cam1

My favorite of the three, now that Im nearly finished with them all, was definitely revelations, although Nohr was really good as well. The only downside to revelations was the fact that when you got new characters, you got them late enough in the game to where you would have to stop and grind them a little for them to stand a chance on the battlefield, a problem I didn't have in the other two. I was so excited when 


Spoiler: Revelations spoiler



Flora joined your army. I was sad when she didn't join in the other two versions because I really liked her character

EDIT: so apparently you can get Flora in Nohr via my castle requirements? I had no cle until just a few seconds ago lol


----------



## Cress

Is anyone planning to reclass Azura? (Not just to get skills, but to maker her whatever class and have her stay in that class.) Letting people move twice in a turn is great, but it feels so limited that she only has 5 spaces of movement per turn, and her HP and defenses are so horrid that she's going to die if anything hits her, and it's hard to stay away from enemies when you can barely move and you have to be right next to other units to make use of that ability. But the only other class that she has access to (without counting in marriage and friend classes) is Sky Knight, and there's PLENTY of those in Birthright and Revelation that are also better so... what do you do with her? A Falcon Knight could be helpful in Conquest (not completely sure but it could help since it is limited being a Hoshidan class), but she may also be decent as a Dark Falcon when that class is released. _Nevermind I just looked up her caps and growths, her magic stat is just as bad as her... everything else that isn't speed and skill._ Olivia was an excellent Dark Flier in Awakening but that's because her magic stat was decent and her death wasn't certain if an enemy attacked her. Also Olivia was the mom of one of the best child units that was also completely different from her while Shigure is a great Falcon Knight who has access to other classes so he kinda just overshadows Azura.
So how is everyone else planning on using her?


----------



## radioloves

The game is so beautiful; can't wait till revelation comes out and be downloadable for all! I still need to finish playing birthright and I'm half way through. I wonder if they'll make another fire emblem game after revelation...?


----------



## Kittyinpink87

Cam said:


> My favorite of the three, now that Im nearly finished with them all, was definitely revelations, although Nohr was really good as well. The only downside to revelations was the fact that when you got new characters, you got them late enough in the game to where you would have to stop and grind them a little for them to stand a chance on the battlefield, a problem I didn't have in the other two. I was so excited when
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Revelations spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Flora joined your army. I was sad when she didn't join in the other two versions because I really liked her character



yeah i was afraid that is what would happen. 
oh well though. i would always rather play with getting all the characters still.


----------



## Ayaya

Man now I want to pick up Conquest too but $$$  plus,  I really want to get access to all characters and see everyone interact with each other so Revelations would be my best bet, but seeing the Nohr side of the story and more objectives is tempting too. Aughhh

In other words, picked up all the kids so all that's left is completing the story. Might start a Hard playthrough or mess around with classes more while waiting for Revelations to be released. I hope that one support in Revelations get patched too :x


----------



## bloomwaker

Which support in Revelation? 

Depending on which character is involved, I can take a look. As long as it's not the one involving M!Corrin, since I only ever play female MUs lol;


----------



## Ayaya

dapperlace said:


> Which support in Revelation?
> 
> Depending on which character is involved, I can take a look. As long as it's not the one involving M!Corrin, since I only ever play female MUs lol;





Spoiler



The infamous Saizo/Beluka support, which had dialog about their background as assassins on the JP support, but silent (literally just exchanging ... ) in the NA support.



I was hoping that was a mistake on their part and they'll add the dialogue once Revelations is released to the public. That's really my only gripe with the localization :c


----------



## bloomwaker

Ahhhh, I see. Maybe I can take a peek later. >o<







The OST image is lovely.~


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

dapperlace said:


> I started, but for financial reasons, had to stop.
> 
> I only have most of the first set, and second set, including a lot of the SR cards.
> 
> The last pack I pulled ever I got SR Camilla. <3
> 
> On a different note, level-ups in Lunatic appear to be fixed. No matter how many times I reset, no matter who levels off what enemy, they get the same level-ups as far as their stats go.Even the order characters level up in doesn't seem to matter.



I noticed the level ups being fixed in Lunatic. I don't recall level ups ever being that way in any other fire emblem game. Since I can't test this in Lunatic yet, I have a question to ask. Would level ups be different if you have the Aptitude ability equipped or is Aptitude completely useless in Lunatic?


----------



## bloomwaker

Mozu gets some rad level-ups so I'm going to say it's still useful. It's still not a guarantee, but she does pretty well.


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

Even so, I was asking if Aptitude would change the fixed level ups for Mozu if you have it equipped. I'm just curious.


----------



## radical6

**** i cannot even beat chapter 8 of conquest on hard what the **** i beat all the ****ing enemies besides the boss, and the objective is to seize, so i get all my units and have them all attack him at full health but he has that ****ing NOSFEUERURUTUU AND I CANT EVEN KILL HIM AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA I AM ****ED I WAS ****ED FROM THE BEGINNING I CANT BELIEVE I WASTED MY TIMEEEEEEEE


----------



## piichinu

Use enfeeble


----------



## Kittyinpink87

can anyone use the Japanese code that comes in the cipher decks?
i have two if anyone needs/can use them.


----------



## piichinu

im so glad i can dress like lucina


----------



## bloomwaker

shiida said:


> im so glad i can dress like lucina



Magic Marth!


----------



## Ayaya

Ahhh gathered enough funds to buy Conquest! I tried chapter 6 for fun and it reminded me why I don't like SRPG. Birthright kind of spoiled me and it was already more complex than Awakening.


----------



## f11

Is revalations worth it


----------



## Capella

Crys said:


> Is revalations worth it



You get supports with people from both sides, access to characters from both sides + more (like one more but) uhh a satisfying plot and a mix of birthright/conquest in terms of play style


----------



## Thunder

Spoiler: Conquest Chapter 10



Well, this isn't too bad so far, definitely tough but not as bad as adverti-

Wait a sec is that a dragon vein

TAKUMI

NOO


----------



## bloomwaker

Ayaya said:


> Ahhh gathered enough funds to buy Conquest! I tried chapter 6 for fun and it reminded me why I don't like SRPG. Birthright kind of spoiled me and it was already more complex than Awakening.



This is why I did Conquest first, Birthright second, and Revelation third. I had a feeling I'd suffer otherwise, in terms of gameplay.



Thunder said:


> Spoiler: Conquest Chapter 10
> 
> 
> 
> Well, this isn't too bad so far, definitely tough but not as bad as adverti-
> 
> Wait a sec is that a dragon vein
> 
> TAKUMI
> 
> NOO



Always fear that child.

*Always.*


----------



## Thunder

dapperlace said:


> Always fear that child.
> 
> *Always.*



This is what i get for being Nohrian scum.

Chapter 12 kind of looks like a ***** too.


----------



## bloomwaker

Thunder said:


> This is what i get for being Nohrian scum.
> 
> Chapter 12 kind of looks like a ***** too.













Such an angry pineapple.


----------



## Ayaya

Would you guys kindly help by telling me your overall strategy with Conquest? I have a tendency to rush things so I'll likely screw up more in Conquest. Especially on how to distribute EXP too (not gonna buy the grinding DLC)


----------



## bloomwaker

Conquest can be rushed, but only on the easiest difficulty, and even then it can get pretty weird if you don't let your units level enough. 

If you do want to rush, though, make sure you have a solid team of key players to hog a good chunk of the levels, seals, weapons, etc. Watch out for chests, and enemies that drop permanent stat-boosters, because those are really handy, and make sure you're raking a variety of weapon types along the way because that can really save you in many situations. Characters and classes that can use solid 1-2 range weapons are golden, because some maps have the mobs rush you and there's potential to get bottlenecked, or lose out on attacks that can save you because the character just can't reach.


----------



## Thunder

Ayaya said:


> Would you guys kindly help by telling me your overall strategy with Conquest? I have a tendency to rush things so I'll likely screw up more in Conquest. Especially on how to distribute EXP too (not gonna buy the grinding DLC)



Step 1: Pick a god.
Step 2: Pray.


----------



## bloomwaker

Be sure to also pray to the God's sun, RNGesus.


----------



## Ayaya

dapperlace said:


> Conquest can be rushed, but only on the easiest difficulty, and even then it can get pretty weird if you don't let your units level enough.
> 
> If you do want to rush, though, make sure you have a solid team of key players to hog a good chunk of the levels, seals, weapons, etc. Watch out for chests, and enemies that drop permanent stat-boosters, because those are really handy, and make sure you're raking a variety of weapon types along the way because that can really save you in many situations. Characters and classes that can use solid 1-2 range weapons are golden, because some maps have the mobs rush you and there's potential to get bottlenecked, or lose out on attacks that can save you because the character just can't reach.



Thank you! Mind if I ask who are these key players? I know Marx and Camilla are great units, and I wonder which other units would be worth focusing on.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also,  I heard Birthright Ch 24 was hard but I got through just fine... Is it because I've been grinding my units? The Ol' bait and slash works well, and I got my mages to the Fire Orbs and blocked fliers from closing in asap. 

I'm gonna miss my powerful units in Conquest T_T Especially Oboro and her personal skill.


----------



## Horizon

..


----------



## piichinu

I think Leo and Charlotte are pretty strong, also Nina


----------



## TykiButterfree

I am playing a Birthright and a Conquest file, so my castle might change, but the address is the same.

*Castle Name: *Skyloft 
*Castle Address:* 12055-47728-38378-25336
*Fates:* Conquest
*Food:* Cabbage
*Ore:* Ruby​
*Castle Name: *Its a giant rock
*Castle Address:* 12055-47728-38378-25336
*Fates:* Birthright
*Food:* Fish
*Ore:* Lapis​
I have only played a few chapters for each story and so far Birthright is really easy and Conquest is really hard. I just got a third healer in Birthright and I wish that happened in Conquest instead. lol I married Jakob in Birthright and the treehouse events get so adorable! 



Spoiler



The instant kids story got weirder in this game though. For some reason I find time travelling kids from the future more believable then mysterious planets where people age really quickly.


----------



## bloomwaker

Ayaya said:


> Thank you! Mind if I ask who are these key players? I know Marx and Camilla are great units, and I wonder which other units would be worth focusing on.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also,  I heard Birthright Ch 24 was hard but I got through just fine... Is it because I've been grinding my units? The Ol' bait and slash works well, and I got my mages to the Fire Orbs and blocked fliers from closing in asap.
> 
> I'm gonna miss my powerful units in Conquest T_T Especially Oboro and her personal skill.



Leo is a bit of a powerhouse too, and a great 1-2 range unit. Charlotte is strong, but can start out a bit fragile as far as taking hits, while Benny can start taking more hits relatively quickly. Laslow hit pretty hard when I used him, too. 

I don't really have experience with the kid characters besides Siegbert and Kana in that run, but they were both pretty strong, too.


Something I do miss is Dragonstones having more than one range for attack. I mean, come on, Corrin can and does shoot dragon projectiles. ;w;


----------



## Kittyinpink87

Revelations finally comes out tomorrow in the US!


----------



## bloomwaker

Woo! I'm looking forward to seeing what other people think of it.

I'm currently on my Lunatic run of it. It's going to be my "main" file now that I've played all three routes. I'm also going to play it veeeery slowly because other things are coming out soon, and I'm going to be re-playing Awakening, too.


----------



## radical6

I actually change my mind on the localization a little bit tbh, I was pissed about the Ryoma/Beruka supports but honestly? I liked the changes they made to Forrest and Kana. Forrest has a spine now and actually talks back to Leo compared to the original Japanese support, I like it a lot more. English Kana is a lot cuter than Japanese Kana too imo, I guess they did that because I'm pretty sure she ranked poorly in the Japanese version.


----------



## Thunder

Man, hearing Peri talk makes my nose feel stuffy.

What's a good method for grinding weapon levels in Conquest? In Birthright I could just find a castle with weaponless units and spend a **** ton of turns doing 0 damage with an E rank weapon until I'd reach C rank, but that doesn't seem to work in Conq.


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

Thunder said:


> Man, hearing Peri talk makes my nose feel stuffy.
> 
> What's a good method for grinding weapon levels in Conquest? In Birthright I could just find a castle with weaponless units and spend a **** ton of turns doing 0 damage with an E rank weapon until I'd reach C rank, but that doesn't seem to work in Conq.



The only way I found to grind in conquest is through the Boo Camp DLC.


----------



## Ayaya

Finished Birthright! That last stage was pretty cool, loved the BGM  Started Conquest already. 

Is Mozu worth training for in Conquest or should I use her paralogue to train my units?


----------



## DarkDesertFox

http://jalisco112.tumblr.com/post/140786441150


----------



## Ayaya

Revelations is up on eShop!


----------



## Kittyinpink87

i am really enjoying Revelations already!


----------



## bloomwaker

I'm looking forward to what people have to say!



Spoiler



Especially some people who may ship Corrin and Azura.

I beat Revelation about a week after Fates came out here in NA and my friend took just a bit longer, and are a huge fan of that pairing. I was just waiting for their reaction.



My favorite thing by far was making the opposing siblings talk to each other.

I think my favorite conversations come from Takumi and Leo. Leo is such a white boy.


----------



## Kittyinpink87

i don't know if anyone else has said this , but in the NA version of Revelations the support with Beruka and Saizo is not fixed.


----------



## Ayaya

Kittyinpink87 said:


> i don't know if anyone else has said this , but in the NA version of Revelations the support with Beruka and Saizo is not fixed.


Aww 

Also, my castle has been updated! Fully upgraded shops and perfect for grinding supports. Can switch to Nohr if need be.


----------



## Cam1

Anyone have any tips for beating Chapter 24 on Conquest? I have been stuck on it for a week and just can't beat it, especially without being able to stop and grind


----------



## Thunder

AkatsukiYoshi said:


> The only way I found to grind in conquest is through the Boo Camp DLC.



Balls. Would be nice if arms scrolls weren't limited stock, or at the very least if reclassing didn't start you out at E rank.



Ayaya said:


> Finished Birthright! That last stage was pretty cool, loved the BGM  Started Conquest already.
> 
> Is Mozu worth training for in Conquest or should I use her paralogue to train my units?



Mozu might be appealing if you need another archer. Niles is gonna be your only archer for awhile and there's a fair bit of peg knights. I've managed well enough without her, though.


----------



## Clement

Ayaya said:


> Finished Birthright! That last stage was pretty cool, loved the BGM  Started Conquest already.
> 
> Is Mozu worth training for in Conquest or should I use her paralogue to train my units?



Mozu is super helpful to have as a sniper mid-late game imo.  



Cam said:


> Anyone have any tips for beating Chapter 24 on Conquest? I have been stuck on it for a week and just can't beat it, especially without being able to stop and grind



Take it slow, wait out reinforcements if you need to, use a filler or support unit to wait out the hexing rod and avoid using the dragon veins.


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

Thunder said:


> Balls. Would be nice if arms scrolls weren't limited stock, or at the very least if reclassing didn't start you out at E rank.
> 
> 
> 
> Mozu might be appealing if you need another archer. Niles is gonna be your only archer for awhile and there's a fair bit of peg knights. I've managed well enough without her, though.



Do you have any friends you can parley with on Fire Emblem? When parleying with a friend you can sometimes get random items when beating enemies. (even if you playing the free DLC) One time I randomly got a Goddess Icon by beating an enemy. Even if you can't grind weapon levels, you can still get items that raise your stats permanately.


----------



## Matt0106

I love the new Two Kingdoms theme! It's has the calming song from the Record Hall, and it will go great with the new unit badges!


----------



## bloomwaker

I was quite excited to see it earlier! I picked it up about an hour ago after I got home.

Incidentally, my poster arrived from GameStop. I got it through their PowerUp Rewards system, and it's quite large. 36 inches wide, 24 inches tall, very nicely printed, on pretty thick paper for a poster.


----------



## Ayaya

Repeatedly doing resets isn't so bad :') I thought Ch 10 would be hell but on Normal + Casual and with a help of a guide to set me in place, I got through! Had to do a lot of resets when I made a bad move (which is often), but it was fun. I'm glad soft reset shortcut exists lol.

I'm at Ch 14 right now, gonna start grinding for supports soon using  the Before Awakening map (I hope it didn't get too strong) and start picking up kids in Ch 20.

Birthright has some interesting maps compared to Awakening, but Conquest really made me feel like I'm playing the game.


----------



## radical6

i...accidentally killed benny and charlotte on revelations. oops. LOL there goes my chances at getting all the kids >_>

i think im gonna start a min/max file next once i finish


----------



## Holla

I decided to restart Birthright for a couple reasons. 1. I want to use the main character named after me for Revelations and not Birthright, and 2. R.I.P Kaze. :'( darn you cheapter 15! (highlight blank area but spoilers beware).

So anyways I've created a new Avatar for Birthright pictured below. I have no idea what to name her though. Do you guys have any ideas? I'm using Amelia and Holly (my name) for Conquest and Revelations respectively. Maybe Katie or something?


----------



## Kittyinpink87

Holla said:


> I decided to restart Birthright for a couple reasons. 1. I want to use the main character named after me for Revelations and not Birthright, and 2. R.I.P Kaze. :'( darn you cheapter 15! (highlight blank area but spoilers beware).
> 
> So anyways I've created a new Avatar for Birthright pictured below. I have no idea what to name her though. Do you guys have any ideas? I'm using Amelia and Holly (my name) for Conquest and Revelations respectively. Maybe Katie or something?



love the hair-do. I think Katie would be a great name. other names that i see fitting in my opinion are " Lucy" and " Ruby. thats just me though lol


----------



## Kittyinpink87

What is going on with Forest in the changing room?!
That is just wrong...


----------



## piichinu

you mean the hot springs or smth else? what about it?


----------



## Kittyinpink87

shiida said:


> you mean the hot springs or smth else? what about it?



in the accessory shop. he has the " female legs" and " male torso" , also it makes him taller.
talking about when he put him in the bath towel btw.


----------



## Thunder

AkatsukiYoshi said:


> Do you have any friends you can parley with on Fire Emblem? When parleying with a friend you can sometimes get random items when beating enemies. (even if you playing the free DLC) One time I randomly got a Goddess Icon by beating an enemy. Even if you can't grind weapon levels, you can still get items that raise your stats permanately.



Could borrow my brother's 3ds, hope it's like Awakening where it'll randomly generate an avatar if the person doesn't have FE.



In regard to the unit logbook, if you were to log Silas after beating Birthright and then again after beating Conquest, would he show up in the logbook as two separate units or would the Conquest Silas overwrite Birthright Silas?


----------



## Cam1

Thunder said:


> Could borrow my brother's 3ds, hope it's like Awakening where it'll randomly generate an avatar if the person doesn't have FE.
> 
> 
> 
> In regard to the unit logbook, if you were to log Silas after beating Birthright and then again after beating Conquest, would he show up in the logbook as two separate units or would the Conquest Silas overwrite Birthright Silas?



Im not sure about the log, but I wasn't sure if you knew that you can parley with friends over the internet.


----------



## dude98

Dear god Chapter 21 in Birthright was annoying. I thought Paralouge 14 was hard


----------



## radical6

Thunder said:


> Could borrow my brother's 3ds, hope it's like Awakening where it'll randomly generate an avatar if the person doesn't have FE.
> 
> 
> 
> In regard to the unit logbook, if you were to log Silas after beating Birthright and then again after beating Conquest, would he show up in the logbook as two separate units or would the Conquest Silas overwrite Birthright Silas?



two separate units im pretty sure as long as they have different skills. i have like 3 different camilias 

what level are your guys avatars by the time u guys reach ch 6? mine is super close to level 10 usually so im wondering if it oo ahead or too far behind


----------



## Cam1

justice said:


> two separate units im pretty sure as long as they have different skills. i have like 3 different camilias
> 
> what level are your guys avatars by the time u guys reach ch 6? mine is super close to level 10 usually so im wondering if it oo ahead or too far behind


Mine is usually around 8


----------



## Ayaya

@justice Mine is level 7. Your MU is likely to be overpowered though since they're one of the few early units who can take/dodge hits and hit hard enough to finish enemies. I had to make mine stand back or move passively so she doesn't take all the EXP...


----------



## Clement

Finally got around to beating Conquest the other night and updated my castle a little bit.  Address: 15233-11900-52003-47206. Name: Fort Clement -N.  The Avatar has Astra, Hoshidan Unity, and Pavise to choose from after battle if you win.


----------



## Cress

Royal Royale comes out tomorrow, prizes for beating it are the Dread Scroll and Ebon Wing so you can get more than just 2 of each through the path bonuses. The map itself is like Beach Brawl, except with stronger weapons/stats and smarter AI (yay they finally learned how to walk).


----------



## piichinu

finally i need more than 2 units w galeforce jfc


----------



## TykiButterfree

I was visiting castles and found a Jakob with Death Blow so I took it. With the friendship seals and the spouse seals could you pretty much get any ability you wanted if you tried hard enough? Skills are so weird in this game. What else should I give Jakob? I'm looking for fun skills to give to his kid.


----------



## Chaotix




----------



## bloomwaker

Looks like Roy is not your boy.


----------



## Jade_Amell

Got gifted this game, I have NO idea what I'm doing. This is my first FE game since the GBA version. :c


----------



## JCnator

Can't wait to witness someone trying to use a Corrin amiibo for Fire Emblem Fates to no avail. Irony ensues.

The development of the game has been pretty much done for the Japanese version of the game (including the DLCs), even before they got to hear that both Roy and Corrin amiibo are a thing. The lack of compatibility would also apply to oversea versions as well.


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

Chaotix said:


>



I tried doing the same thing. Roy was not my boy either, but at least I got the amiibo.


----------



## Ayaya

Trying to train units in paralogues is PAIN. I had to let MU, Elise, and Azura die in Ignatius's paralogue so that others can survive and collect exp from Xander's attackers  (on Casual tho so they'll come back anyway) 

Are there any other paralogues that should be done early due to their difficultly beside Shiro's, Ignatius's, Siegbert's, and Dwyer's?


----------



## radical6

Ayaya said:


> Trying to train units in paralogues is PAIN. I had to let MU, Elise, and Azura die in Ignatius's paralogue so that others can survive and collect exp from Xander's attackers  (on Casual tho so they'll come back anyway)
> 
> Are there any other paralogues that should be done early due to their difficultly beside Shiro's, Ignatius's, Siegbert's, and Dwyer's?



forrest 
siegbert i dont find that hard since you control him from the start and can move him away, i usually do him late with no problem whatsoever since there are forts nearby (and you can then offspring seal him) and the fact enemies dont go after him anyway.

you can always use the rescue staff though


----------



## Yatogami

Ayaya said:


> Trying to train units in paralogues is PAIN. I had to let MU, Elise, and Azura die in Ignatius's paralogue so that others can survive and collect exp from Xander's attackers  (on Casual tho so they'll come back anyway)
> 
> Are there any other paralogues that should be done early due to their difficultly beside Shiro's, Ignatius's, Siegbert's, and Dwyer's?



    Shigure was hard for me, and this was on Birthright/Hard/Casual. 

...Also I didn't grind, which may have made it a bit more difficult.


----------



## bloomwaker

And the art.


----------



## Matt0106

dapperlace said:


> And the art.



OMG! That cover is amazing!!!!!!! Thank you so much for sharing it! She's really talented!


----------



## bloomwaker

I've been enjoying it for a while, so I thought other people here might appreciate it. Glad you like it!


----------



## Cress

The Hidden Truths DLC releases tomorrow! Giving a warning, Ive heard that it contains major spoilers for Revelation, so don't play it if you haven't completed Revelation yet.


----------



## Libra

I was rather excited for Fates, but since we have to wait I got Bravely Second instead and now I'm... not excited anymore for Fates, oops. I'm rather obsessed with BS right now, LOL.

Still I do think I will get Fates at some point but I doubt I'll go for the three routes; I'll just pick one instead (might have to flip a coin to decide, but I'm thinking of Conquest).


----------



## bloomwaker

If you're in it for the mechanics, Conquest is definitely the more interesting between the two. 

Birthright has interesting objectives too, but I don't think you can just buy that one on its own.


----------



## Ayaya

justice said:


> forrest
> siegbert i dont find that hard since you control him from the start and can move him away, i usually do him late with no problem whatsoever since there are forts nearby (and you can then offspring seal him) and the fact enemies dont go after him anyway.
> 
> you can always use the rescue staff though





Yatogami said:


> Shigure was hard for me, and this was on Birthright/Hard/Casual.
> 
> ...Also I didn't grind, which may have made it a bit more difficult.


Thanks! Forrest was kind of tricky at first and I ended up the royals because the enemies are too intimidating, haha. 

Shigure was kind of tricky as well, had to trial & error my unit placements so they don't get mobbed sobs. Though apparently the paralogue is easy to clear since aiming the boss is possible with a flier unit. 



dapperlace said:


> And the art.



Thank you so much for sharing this! I listened to it a few times and I love the lyrics she made more than the localization version. The loc sounds a bit awkward and this one flows better. The art is gorgeous as well! 



PuffleKirby21 said:


> The Hidden Truths DLC releases tomorrow! Giving a warning, Ive heard that it contains major spoilers for Revelation, so don't play it if you haven't completed Revelation yet.


Oh!! Though I think I'll watch a playthrough for this, saving my money for the bonds DLC which has unique mother-child dialogue 



Libra said:


> I was rather excited for Fates, but since we have to wait I got Bravely Second instead and now I'm... not excited anymore for Fates, oops. I'm rather obsessed with BS right now, LOL.
> 
> Still I do think I will get Fates at some point but I doubt I'll go for the three routes; I'll just pick one instead (might have to flip a coin to decide, but I'm thinking of Conquest).


Once you're done with BS and/or when everyone is hyped for FEF EU, I'm sure you'll be excited as well. I'm on the opposite, I was excited for FEF but I lost my hype for BS over time... I'm not even considering getting it soon now that Zero Time Dilemma is coming in June. 

You'll also likely to go for other routes though, since unfortunately the story for the initial paths are designed to tempt you to get the other paths :/ You're going to hear "If only we met as friends..." on both paths often. Everyone I know who's playing it all have/is planning to buy at least Revelations.

Also I accidentally deleted my save file for Conquest..... I'm thankful battle saves exist or else......


----------



## piichinu

what time will the dlc be released I've been waiting 8 hours

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh wow this is kinda spoiler-y


----------



## radical6

shiida said:


> what time will the dlc be released I've been waiting 8 hours
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> oh wow this is kinda spoiler-y



i thought the dlc was japanese release? isnt the hidden truths dlc the one about the kids right?? or is that the japanese one releasing later


----------



## windfall

justice said:


> i thought the dlc was japanese release? isnt the hidden truths dlc the one about the kids right?? or is that the japanese one releasing later


hidden truths is came out in NA today and it's like... the prologue sorta of the game. 

the dlc that came out in japan was the recollection of bubbles (failed future sorta with the kids) & scramble maps (unique convos).


----------



## piichinu

justice said:


> i thought the dlc was japanese release? isnt the hidden truths dlc the one about the kids right?? or is that the japanese one releasing later



yea it's the one about the kids
--
just as a warning for everyone: if you haven't beaten revelation skip the cutscenes if you have to play any of the hidden truths DLC


----------



## Holla

Finished my playthrough of Birthright last week. The ending sure was bittersweet as a couple of my fave characters died near the end.  Not saying who for spoiler reasons.

Now I'm on to Conquest. Just beat the chapter from hell (chapter 10) barely. I was on turn 11 (the last turn) and literally moved my units away from the enemies as much possible as they were ganging up on me. Unfortunately two units were left in the line of fire but they managed to just barely survive. Yay! So done with that annoying chapter.

I'm starting to get really excited for Revelations but I'm definitely going to finish off Conquest first.


----------



## radical6

whats ur guys fave underrated characters? for me its def azama and mitama. i love those two. azamas so funny and he has a nice STR growth, i wish there were supports between him and joker or niles


----------



## Holla

justice said:


> whats ur guys fave underrated characters? for me its def azama and mitama. i love those two. azamas so funny and he has a nice STR growth, i wish there were supports between him and joker or niles



Mine is Hayato I suppose. I originally didn't like his personality at all but I've grown to put up with it haha. Anyways I was surprised to learn not many people use him. I understand when you get him he is very under levelled but with some hard work he can become a killing machine. Even someone I know said he's really the only character they never used in Birthright. 

I promoted him to Basara at level 20 for the added defence (as I never really had him use lances). He was my go to for killing off anything with high defence but low resistance. He pretty much one shotted every enemy thanks to his ability Rend Heaven (skill stat X1.5 for activation and he has 25 skill so that's 37.5% trigger rate and I swear it happens a lot).


----------



## Libra

Ayaya said:


> Once you're done with BS and/or when everyone is hyped for FEF EU, I'm sure you'll be excited as well. I'm on the opposite, I was excited for FEF but I lost my hype for BS over time... I'm not even considering getting it soon now that Zero Time Dilemma is coming in June.



YES! So much YES! I am very much looking forward to Zero Time Dilemma since I absolutely loved Virtue's Last Reward!

That being said, I have a list of games I really should continue or finish so Fates isn't a priority for me anymore. But chances are that when Europe finally gets the game I'll get excited again because other people are playing it, you know? ^_^


----------



## bloomwaker

My hype for Fates died out in January, and once February hit, it slammed into me like a train. I got so excited the day before, I ended up anxious, LOL.

I managed to get my order in for both the 3DS and Special Edition of the game so I was very eager to get my packages. Incidentally, while they both shipped from different places, they ended up on the same UPS truck.


----------



## radical6

so idk why, but i mindlessly put rinkah with keaton. shouldve done effie or charlotte but..whatever i guess its too late. her growths are okay but im missing out on a tank, might go for charlotte!velouria later on my lunatic run

currently im testing nyx!nina and her magic growths are really good, usually i had nina as a bow user but shes doing pretty good. did sakura!caledori for mixed dark flier

hana!soleil is also a god btw, great for min/maxing since no one really wants hana as a mom imo. how good is hinoka!siegbert? i heard hes pretty good.


----------



## Thunder

dont do it he'll have horrible tomato hair



justice said:


> whats ur guys fave underrated characters? for me its def azama and mitama. i love those two. azamas so funny and he has a nice STR growth, i wish there were supports between him and joker or niles



is azama underrated? he seems fairly popular

for me, probably rinkah and her fake muscles.




dapperlace said:


> My hype for Fates died out in January, and once February hit, it slammed into me like a train. I got so excited the day before, I ended up anxious, LOL.
> 
> I managed to get my order in for both the 3DS and Special Edition of the game so I was very eager to get my packages. Incidentally, while they both shipped from different places, they ended up on the same UPS truck.



that's how i usually am, there comes a point where the release date is so far off that the hype just dies down. it usually kicks into high gear again when the release date is much closer.


----------



## radical6

Thunder said:


> dont do it he'll have horrible tomato hair
> 
> 
> 
> is azama underrated? he seems fairly popular
> 
> for me, probably rinkah and her fake muscles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's how i usually am, there comes a point where the release date is so far off that the hype just dies down. it usually kicks into high gear again when the release date is much closer.



everyone i know thinks hes ugly and hates him, personality wise hes pretty similar to jakob and niles but not as nearly as popular. 

i like rinkah but her growths are so...awful. literally why did they make her have like awful strength growths.


----------



## Yatogami

Finally began Conquest and I'm enjoying it way more than Birthright.

I've been playing nonstop for the last few hours ahahaha


----------



## dude98

Yatogami said:


> Finally began Conquest and I'm enjoying it way more than Birthright.
> 
> I've been playing nonstop for the last few hours ahahaha



Me too. I'm liking Odin so far xD. Of course Silas is still supporting me


----------



## Holla

I've just been playing Conquest without bothering with supports yet (I wanted to get to know all the characters first before pairing them off, plus the free DLC stage can be used for grinding supports).

Just noticed last night that my character is able to S rank with Jakob... I really really really don't like Jakob. His persoanlity despite caring for the avatar is actually quite cold (especially towards his own son!). Ugh I'm now purposely grinding support ranks a fast as possible to either get Jakob to S rank Peri or for my avatar to S rank Leo. As the "talk" icon under support for Jakob's S ranking is going to drive me nuts.

Any other character I don't plan on S ranking would have bugged me, but it being Jakob is even worse. Gah! Help me lol.


----------



## Yatogami

dude98 said:


> Me too. I'm liking Odin so far xD. Of course Silas is still supporting me



My favorites so far are all the royals haha

Surprisingly Elise is my favorite. uwu

- - - Post Merge - - -



Holla said:


> I've just been playing Conquest without bothering with supports yet (I wanted to get to know all the characters first before pairing them off, plus the free DLC stage can be used for grinding supports).
> 
> Just noticed last night that my character is able to S rank with Jakob... I really really really don't like Jakob. His persoanlity despite caring for the avatar is actually quite cold (especially towards his own son!). Ugh I'm now purposely grinding support ranks a fast as possible to either get Jakob to S rank Peri or for my avatar to S rank Leo. As the "talk" icon under support for Jakob's S ranking is going to drive me nuts.
> 
> Any other character I don't plan on S ranking would have bugged me, but it being Jakob is even worse. Gah! Help me lol.



My avatar S-Ranked Leo!  

Forrest and Kana are so adorable omh


----------



## Holla

Yatogami said:


> My favorites so far are all the royals haha
> 
> Surprisingly Elise is my favorite. uwu
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> My avatar S-Ranked Leo!
> 
> Forrest and Kana are so adorable omh



Yes I love Leo too! Finally got him S ranked last night so that Jakob can quit haunting my dreams lol. Anyways I agree I think Forrest is great. Most people don't like him cause he's a "girly boy" but I think that makes him super awesome and unique. It's just too bad my Avatar's hair colour in Conquest is dark red and it kinda clashes a bit with his pink clothing oh well. It's not nearly as bad as Forrest with Hinoka's flaming red hair.

Edit: here's an image to help show what I'm talking about: (My Avatar has hair colour #12)



(Click the image to see it in full size).

Actually now that I think about it he actually looks rather cute with my avatar's hair colour. Still find Hinoka's hair colour to be too much though...


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

Finished Birthright, started Conquest and everyone 1.) looks cuter 2.) Niles is amazing 3.) the Chapters are really, really enjoyable. Need to get back to it during Spring Break.


----------



## dude98

I married Mozu in Birthright and Kana came looking like Kay Faraday


----------



## Cam1

justice said:


> whats ur guys fave underrated characters? for me its def azama and mitama. i love those two. azamas so funny and he has a nice STR growth, i wish there were supports between him and joker or niles



I never hear anyone talk about her so I assume she is unpopular, but I'm a huge fan of Hana. I also never hear anything about Peri and Flora, which are my personal favorites, but I wouldn't think they'd be unpopular.


----------



## Yatogami

Holla said:


> Yes I love Leo too! Finally got him S ranked last night so that Jakob can quit haunting my dreams lol. Anyways I agree I think Forrest is great. Most people don't like him cause he's a "girly boy" but I think that makes him super awesome and unique. It's just too bad my Avatar's hair colour in Conquest is dark red and it kinda clashes a bit with his pink clothing oh well. It's not nearly as bad as Forrest with Hinoka's flaming red hair.
> 
> Edit: here's an image to help show what I'm talking about: (My Avatar has hair colour #12)
> 
> 
> 
> (Click the image to see it in full size).
> 
> Actually now that I think about it he actually looks rather cute with my avatar's hair colour. Still find Hinoka's hair colour to be too much though...


I agree with you!

My Foleo has a really light shade of brown which matches him a lot!

I recruited Soleil and built Azura and her's support and it was pretty funny considering Soleil kept calling Azura cute, haha.

Probably my favorite Parent - Child support so far!


- - - Post Merge - - -



Dreamy Luigi said:


> Finished Birthright, started Conquest and everyone 1.) looks cuter 2.) Niles is amazing 3.) the Chapters are really, really enjoyable. Need to get back to it during Spring Break.



1) Completely agree aside from a few (Looking at you Benny)
2) I can't wait until Point Blank DLC comes out
3) I find them to be more enjoyable than Hoshido, although I am soft resetting way more bc of Casual/Hard ;-;


----------



## radical6

does anyone have a siegbert with miracle or astra


----------



## petaru

I picked up Birthright the other day, can't wait to start!


----------



## Ayaya

justice said:


> whats ur guys fave underrated characters? for me its def azama and mitama. i love those two. azamas so funny and he has a nice STR growth, i wish there were supports between him and joker or niles



For Birthright it's Hana, Mitama, and Kagero. For Conquest, so far it's Arthur and Beruka. 

Conquest's story is kind of disappointing so far. I guess it's because I expected that we'd delve deeper into why Nohr attacked Hoshido (ex: trying to get their lands for resources, being angry at them for having resources and not sharing, etc) but instead it's just Corrin vs Garon and his henchmen.

I'm also upset that they made it like Hoshido did nothing wrong, when they're racist and kidnapped Azura. The royals apparently had no idea that Nohr's condition is bad. 

Even Gangrel and Walhart were more interesting than this :/


----------



## Thunder

justice said:


> everyone i know thinks hes ugly and hates him, personality wise hes pretty similar to jakob and niles but not as nearly as popular.
> 
> i like rinkah but her growths are so...awful. literally why did they make her have like awful strength growths.



those people are nerds, azama's a handsome devil

i wish her hp growths were a little better too.



Cam said:


> I never hear anyone talk about her so I assume she is unpopular, but I'm a huge fan of Hana. I also never hear anything about Peri and Flora, which are my personal favorites, but I wouldn't think they'd be unpopular.



yay hana

her voice could be a little more consistent i think, but i thought she had one of the better designs when the game was released


----------



## lars708

Two months left... CAN'T WAIT


----------



## bloomwaker

Finally drew best big sister.


----------



## Thunder

dapperlace said:


> Finally drew best big sister.



but why is hinoka's hair so long?


----------



## bloomwaker

Thunder said:


> but why is hinoka's hair so long?



Please, you assume I'm not NOHRIAN SCUM!!! (Which I am.)

Some of the things Camilla says makes Tharja look tame, haha.


----------



## Thunder

dapperlace said:


> Please, you assume I'm not NOHRIAN SCUM!!! (Which I am.)
> 
> Some of the things Camilla says makes Tharja look tame, haha.



Heh, I still like Camilla, but Hinoka will always be number one in my book. It's a shame though, compared to the other siblings it feels like she doesn't get as much story relevance.


----------



## bloomwaker

I know what you mean. She's still cute, though!

I have the Camilla and Hinoka wallpaper from the Japanese website as my background. I can't get back to the page where I got it, because I don't understand Japanese. I found the stuff through a direct link. 

I _can_ upload it, though. 

This one!


----------



## windfall

dapperlace said:


> I know what you mean. She's still cute, though!
> 
> I have the Camilla and Hinoka wallpaper from the Japanese website as my background. I can't get back to the page where I got it, because I don't understand Japanese. I found the stuff through a direct link.
> 
> I _can_ upload it, though.
> 
> This one!



the site with the wallpapers are here! https://www.nintendo.co.jp/fe/if_bk/download/index.html

theres wallpapers with all the siblings :v


----------



## Thunder

Oh that's pretty sweet. But man, that boobstrap doesn't look right from that angle.

It's too bad Kozaki didn't make more official art for the game outside of in-game portraits, I really like his art style.


----------



## bloomwaker

Thunder said:


> Oh that's pretty sweet. But man, that boobstrap doesn't look right from that angle.
> 
> It's too bad Kozaki didn't make more official art for the game outside of in-game portraits, I really like his art style.



He has tons of sketches on his twitter! 
@KYMG

He actually tweeted at me once. @////@

You'll find tons of stuff in the Photos and Videos section. The top I drew her in is actually based on this sketch of his: 






If you scroll for a few minutes you'll see a lot of other characters outside of their "default" clothes, too. You'll even find a couple of shots of Exalt Chrom with different clothes.


----------



## Thunder

Oh yeah, I've seen those. In fact, I think I remember seeing him tweet at you, too.

He did a sketch of Hana that I used as my avatar for a bit.


----------



## radical6

miracle midori set is so funny its awful and broken, lmao


----------



## piichinu

dude i love kozaki i worship the ground he walks on

i actually would pay $100+ for a simple full body from him but i doubt he takes commissions from random kids lmao


----------



## Ayaya

shiida said:


> dude i love kozaki i worship the ground he walks on
> 
> i actually would pay $100+ for a simple full body from him but i doubt he takes commissions from random kids lmao



if you really want to try, you could try contacting him through email (written on his website) but apparently he's busy with projects until mid-2016. Maybe the FEF Official Manga?


----------



## himeki

not sure if this has been posted already, but GAME.co.uk has preorders of the special edition up! 

and also have a sh!tty azura because im too lazy to make it look better


----------



## JasonBurrows

The Fire Emblem Fates Special Edition was made available at GAME.co.uk today. It has already sold out.


----------



## bloomwaker

windfall said:


> the site with the wallpapers are here! https://www.nintendo.co.jp/fe/if_bk/download/index.html
> 
> theres wallpapers with all the siblings :v



There it is, thanks!


----------



## himeki

JasonBurrows said:


> The Fire Emblem Fates Special Edition was made available at GAME.co.uk today. It has already sold out.



JFC, already? SO glad I ordered it and got all my friends to order it as soon as I found out :^)


----------



## Cress

Tomorrow's DLC is Vanguard Dawn, which rewards you with the Vanguard Band for beating it. (And after using the Ike amiibo, the class is excellent. Aether is always nice and Strengthtaker is just lol)


----------



## Cress

I'm going to start Revelation today!
_*Waits 15 minutes for it to download*_
Okay, time to start!
_*Wastes 20 minutes deciding on how my Corrin will look*_
Okay, now that's all out of the way. Time to- wait, forgot something.
_*Spends 2 hours researching what I should make my Boon/Bane/Talent and who to marry to make the most out of Kana*_
...I'm not the only one who does this, right?


----------



## piichinu

i do default everything and the same boon/bane/talent every time so i dont rofl

- - - Post Merge - - -

anwyway finally got lucina in my game. life is complete


----------



## Thunder

Male Corrin doesn't have that many good options so I usually just stick with one look. Boon/Bane is usually skill/speed+ and -luck.

I never know what talent to pick tho. I went with Oni Savage since Death Blow is always a nice skill to have... but now that I'm about halfway through Rev, I might end up pairing Corrin with someone who's got access to Oni Savage already


----------



## radical6

does anyone....have a siegbert with lethality..need him for the miracle midori set lmao

- - - Post Merge - - -

also one of my fave things to do in fe is grind and optimize my units, so i will reset if rng gives a bad pairup. also i read its better to wait to level 20 unpromoted to then promote. 

male corrin is so ugly i just went with default i think but slightly modified. no hair accessories = boo


----------



## Cress

I ended up going +Strength/-Luck with Samurai as my talent. Planning on marrying Peri!Soleil. Basically I'm going for speedy, hard-hitting sword users with Soleil and Kana. Chose Samurai for 2 more potential sword classes if Hero doesn't work out (because nobody uses Bow Knights lol).

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I used +Skill/-Luck with a Mage talent in my Birthright playthrough. Forgot what I used in Conquest oops.  Pretty sure I stuck with a Luck bane though.


----------



## Holla

Getting pretty far through Conquest now. Thinking ahead to Revelations I think I want to make my Corrin a class that isn't default. I've already had Hoshido Noble Corrin (Birthright) and Nohr Noble Corrin (Conquest) and all Revelations does is gives you the option between the two. 

Thinking of going for Dark Knight in Revelations as I love being able to use magic and still having use of the Yato as well is nice. Being a mounted horse unit will be awesome for mobility as well! Should I promote asap to Dark Mage and then Dark Knight once I reach level 20? Or is it better to stay as the default Nohr Princess and then reclass to Dark Mage/Dark Knight at level 20?


----------



## Cam1

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I'm going to start Revelation today!
> _*Waits 15 minutes for it to download*_
> Okay, time to start!
> _*Wastes 20 minutes deciding on how my Corrin will look*_
> Okay, now that's all out of the way. Time to- wait, forgot something.
> _*Spends 2 hours researching what I should make my Boon/Bane/Talent and who to marry to make the most out of Kana*_
> ...I'm not the only one who does this, right?


I do lol. I spend hours planning to play before I even play. Im talking marriages, skill sets, final classes, etc


----------



## Mewmewmewm

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I'm going to start Revelation today!
> _*Waits 15 minutes for it to download*_
> Okay, time to start!
> _*Wastes 20 minutes deciding on how my Corrin will look*_
> Okay, now that's all out of the way. Time to- wait, forgot something.
> _*Spends 2 hours researching what I should make my Boon/Bane/Talent and who to marry to make the most out of Kana*_
> ...I'm not the only one who does this, right?


Sammeee
I literally took an half hour deciding on my mc and debating different stats. Im on chapter 22 and i havent married anyone yet because im too scared that i'll regret it later rip
But i just bought conquest and revelations so i'm excited to get going on those once i complete birthright  (・Д・)ノ


----------



## Ayaya

I beat Conquest! I came to the franchise not liking SRPG but I somehow made it to the end and enjoyed my experience 

Conquest's story is a bit bad but the gameplay makes up for it. I like the 2nd gen more this time around. Ophelia is OP, Keaton & Veloria are great being hard-hitters + high HP + self-healing skills, Royals are great but special mention to Camilla & Xander who tanked most hits, Kaze for killing most of the mages, and Effie for being a great human shield. I think my gameplay style suit Nohr units more lol.

Will start Revelations tomorrow! I heard the map is more of a chore than fun but I hope it'll be fun either way. So happy I can grind my units again T_T


----------



## piichinu

3 more days until anna's release!!
also i cant wait for the witch dlc since fates seems to favor males and doesnt let female avatars become tacticians. so this is my next best option.


----------



## radical6

how...do people play lunatic...jesus christ even on casual this is impossible..yeah im sticking with very hard


----------



## himeki

justice said:


> how...do people play lunatic...jesus christ even on casual this is impossible..yeah im sticking with very hard



do phoenix lunatic :^)


----------



## piichinu

justice said:


> how...do people play lunatic...jesus christ even on casual this is impossible..yeah im sticking with very hard



its just a lot of resetting and dlc grinding. without dlc i honestly doubt i wouldve been able to beat any of the paths on lunatic classic lol

edit: well, birthright u dont rly need dlc but for conquest definitely


----------



## Holla

shiida said:


> its just a lot of resetting and dlc grinding. without dlc i honestly doubt i wouldve been able to beat any of the paths on lunatic classic lol
> 
> edit: well, birthright u dont rly need dlc but for conquest definitely



Yes if nothing else get the Boo Camp DLC. It's a rather boring stage but it's the only one that you can constantly grind to get extra exp in Conquest.


----------



## radical6

MayorEvvie said:


> do phoenix lunatic :^)



phoenix mode only exists for normal


----------



## himeki

justice said:


> phoenix mode only exists for normal



does it? i dont know for sure since its not out in europe yet, but apparently you can.


----------



## Cress

Yay I beat Revelation


Spoiler: Spoiler stuff






Spoiler: Double spoiler because do you really want to click on this by accident?



Best story of the 3, don't know why people complained about it.

1 thing I'm confused on, the scene from the very first trailer had the scene with Corrin drowning Azura. When Gunter and Ryoma were talking about a traitor, I immediately thought of Azura because they hadn't used that cutscene yet and maybe Corrin got angry and killed her? But they never used the cutscene AFAIK.

I also think it's neat how the characters battled their parents here, and the final DLC that just released in Japan has the characters as the parents, and their kids are the ones you play as.


----------



## bloomwaker

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Yay I beat Revelation
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Double spoiler because do you really want to click on this by accident?
> 
> 
> 
> Best story of the 3, don't know why people complained about it.
> 
> 1 thing I'm confused on, the scene from the very first trailer had the scene with Corrin drowning Azura. When Gunter and Ryoma were talking about a traitor, I immediately thought of Azura because they hadn't used that cutscene yet and maybe Corrin got angry and killed her? But they never used the cutscene AFAIK.
> 
> I also think it's neat how the characters battled their parents here, and the final DLC that just released in Japan has the characters as the parents, and their kids are the ones you play as.



That scene may have been for the trailer specifically, to keep the meaning more vague (sorta) or it may have been extension of a certain part that ended up getting cut, or altered to be more obvious. It was also a good way to imply that the customizable player character could return, since at the time, that particular bit hadn't been outright stated. People figured it out based on that trailer cutscene and the different-looking Corrin characters.


----------



## Cress

Anna on the Run releases today, which means you can now recruit Anna!


----------



## radical6

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Yay I beat Revelation
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Double spoiler because do you really want to click on this by accident?
> 
> 
> 
> Best story of the 3, don't know why people complained about it.
> 
> 1 thing I'm confused on, the scene from the very first trailer had the scene with Corrin drowning Azura. When Gunter and Ryoma were talking about a traitor, I immediately thought of Azura because they hadn't used that cutscene yet and maybe Corrin got angry and killed her? But they never used the cutscene AFAIK.
> 
> I also think it's neat how the characters battled their parents here, and the final DLC that just released in Japan has the characters as the parents, and their kids are the ones you play as.





Spoiler



It was a generic story like Awakening, with some final revelations to tie all three stories together. I'd say Birthright gets best story for the emotion, then Revelations, and conquest last because god that was a ****ty ****ing story. However ironically I like the game in terms of gameplay in reverse.... Revelations was okay but I was not a fan of how boring some of the maps were, and the final boss was a huge let down.


----------



## Holla

Gah so many spoilers that I want to click! Wish I knew which path they all spolied as I've played through Birthright and a good chunk of Conquest. Really don't want Revelation spoiled for me if you know what I mean.


----------



## Holla

Saw this on Twitter... Safe to say I know where I won't be going to eat...







In all honesty I did get a crack out of this and hopefully you guys will too. ^_^


----------



## bloomwaker

I guess I can't go there. ;w;


----------



## Thunder

Hoshidans get to eat for free, but Nohrians have to pay for their betrayal.


----------



## bloomwaker

I need to make myself a proper NOHRIAN SCUM signature one of these days.


----------



## himeki

dapperlace said:


> I need to make myself a proper NOHRIAN SCUM signature one of these days.



yeah my entire profile is scum


----------



## bloomwaker

MayorEvvie said:


> yeah my entire profile is scum



Perfect! lol


----------



## Cress

Wait I just noticed something
The flames on the Omega Yato are the same flames that the Vallite soldiers have! :O
Was this already well known and am I just slow?


----------



## himeki

dapperlace said:


> Perfect! lol



ikr
This has probably been posted before, but I found a really good tutorial on how to draw in fates style!
http://amazingartistyellow.tumblr.c...got-a-few-requests-asking-to-give-tips-on-how
It's actually really fun!


----------



## piichinu

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Wait I just noticed something
> The flames on the Omega Yato are the same flames that the Vallite soldiers have! :O
> Was this already well known and am I just slow?



i never noticed nor have i seen anyone talk about this but i never notice anything so idk i guess. thats p cool tho


----------



## radical6

everyone i streetpassed are guys who married azura
cmon


----------



## himeki

justice said:


> everyone i streetpassed are guys who married azura
> cmon



w h y


----------



## Heyden

only 42 days left ://


----------



## Silica_Meowmeow

justice said:


> everyone i streetpassed are guys who married azura
> cmon



Wow. Why

Seriously it's just so weird. 


Spoiler: Slight Revelation spoilers regarding Azura



They're cousins for crying out loud and the game ships it so hard. According to my calculations there is no way for Takumi and Sakura to not be the avatar's half siblings yet they can still be married. I really hate that. 

Speaking of family S-Supports, I will never understand why Owain and F!Morgan (as his sister) can S-Support Lucina and her siblings, respectively, and why you can make Asugi and Midori S-Support too.


----------



## himeki

Silica_Meowmeow said:


> Wow. Why
> 
> Seriously it's just so weird.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Slight Revelation spoilers regarding Azura
> 
> 
> 
> They're cousins for crying out loud and the game ships it so hard. According to my calculations there is no way for Takumi and Sakura to not be the avatar's half siblings yet they can still be married. I really hate that.
> 
> Speaking of family S-Supports, I will never understand why Owain and F!Morgan (as his sister) can S-Support Lucina and her siblings, respectively, and why you can make Asugi and Midori S-Support too.



I think the reason kids can support is because they are too lazy to remove the S support lol



Spoiler:  Revelation Spoilers



The Hoshidan Royal family isn't directly related to the player in any form, which is why you can marry them. It reveals this in their S supports, and I'm assuming the player was brought at a very young age whereby Takumi and Sakura were born but very young. 
Although Azura and Shigure are related to the player as first and second cousins respectively, it is actually legal to marry a cousin. so even if we find it weird, it's perfectly legal.

If Takumi and Sakura ARE related to you then...idk. I think in ancient Japan siblings would marry to "preserve bloodlines" which could be why, but I don't think Nintendo would allow incest.


----------



## radical6

Spoiler: well



fire emblem has always had incest, even in the older games. nothing new. i obviously dislike it but whatever


----------



## himeki

justice said:


> Spoiler: well
> 
> 
> 
> fire emblem has always had incest, even in the older games. nothing new. i obviously dislike it but whatever





Spoiler:  



i mean yeah Eirika and Ephraim could max support despite being twins........


----------



## piichinu

MayorEvvie said:


> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> i mean yeah Eirika and Ephraim could max support despite being twins........



their A support wasnt even marriage lol


----------



## himeki

shiida said:


> their A support wasnt even marriage lol



the ending tho


----------



## piichinu

MayorEvvie said:


> the ending tho



yea the paired ending isnt marriage. it sounds like it is but its not actually. its similar to the lucina x owain s support.


----------



## himeki

shiida said:


> yea the paired ending isnt marriage. it sounds like it is but its not actually. its similar to the lucina x owain s support.



oh ok lol


----------



## Silica_Meowmeow

MayorEvvie said:


> I think the reason kids can support is because they are too lazy to remove the S support lol
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Revelation Spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> The Hoshidan Royal family isn't directly related to the player in any form, which is why you can marry them. It reveals this in their S supports, and I'm assuming the player was brought at a very young age whereby Takumi and Sakura were born but very young.
> Although Azura and Shigure are related to the player as first and second cousins respectively, it is actually legal to marry a cousin. so even if we find it weird, it's perfectly legal.
> 
> If Takumi and Sakura ARE related to you then...idk. I think in ancient Japan siblings would marry to "preserve bloodlines" which could be why, but I don't think Nintendo would allow incest.





Spoiler: Revelation spoilers



From what I recall, it specifically says that Mikoto came to Hoshido with an infant child (Kamui) and I'm assuming that she met Sumeragi not long after, so logically it seems that Takumi and Sakura would be Sumeragi and Mikoto's children. It makes logical sense to me. (I have not seen any of the avatar's supports with Hoshidan siblings though. I'll have to look them up.)

Therefore, if you ask me, S-supports between the avatar and Takumi or Sakura is incest.


----------



## piichinu

Silica_Meowmeow said:


> Spoiler: Revelation spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> From what I recall, it specifically says that Mikoto came to Hoshido with an infant child (Kamui) and I'm assuming that she met Sumeragi not long after, so logically it seems that Takumi and Sakura would be Sumeragi and Mikoto's children. It makes logical sense to me. (I have not seen any of the avatar's supports with Hoshidan siblings though. I'll have to look them up.)
> 
> Therefore, if you ask me, S-supports between the avatar and Takumi or Sakura is incest.





Spoiler



no. they dont share the same parents. corrins mother is mikoto, but not takumi or sakura's.
just as nohr had multiple queens so did hoshido.


----------



## himeki

Silica_Meowmeow said:


> Spoiler: Revelation spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> From what I recall, it specifically says that Mikoto came to Hoshido with an infant child (Kamui) and I'm assuming that she met Sumeragi not long after, so logically it seems that Takumi and Sakura would be Sumeragi and Mikoto's children. It makes logical sense to me. (I have not seen any of the avatar's supports with Hoshidan siblings though. I'll have to look them up.)
> 
> Therefore, if you ask me, S-supports between the avatar and Takumi or Sakura is incest.





Spoiler



the definition of infant is baby or very young child so they could have been born


----------



## Yatogami

Finished Conquest a few minutes ago and omh..
I liked it waaaay more than Birthright.

I hope the future Fire Emblems go back to Conquest's gameplay style.

Anyway, time to begin Revelation! uwu


----------



## Cress

I'm just asking for pairing suggestions in Revelation.
I've only had Laslow and Peri marry so far, and then I married Soleil.
I'm planning to do these but I may change them:
Leo!Felicia
Odin!Orochi
Subaki!Selena
Hayato!Sakura
Niles!Nyx
Kaden!Setsuna

And then I have no clue on the rest. Suggestions?


----------



## piichinu

Kaze X Azura
Xander X Charlotte


----------



## himeki

niles x everyone


----------



## radical6

making a PVP file, is effie!velouria or charlotte!velouria better? i dont need effie for mitama since im marrying azama again anyway btw


----------



## Cress

I was curious to see if Felicia passed down Demoiselle to Forrest if it would change to Gentilhomme. But nope, it's still Demoiselle and he still has Gentilhomme as well. I'm going to keep them both on for a while because lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ugh the thread's glitched


----------



## Holla

I have a question about Revelations:



Spoiler



Is marrying Azura weird in Revelations? I'm just curious. Like are the conversations between the male Avatar and Azura odd if they S rank?

I haven't actually played Revelations yet, but I already know the fact that Azura and the Avatar are cousins so I was just wondering. So please no major Revelations spoilers if possible. (I've been too afraid to open the spoilers in this thread so far about Revelations).


----------



## Trundle

I finished Conquest a few days ago, I'm halfway through Birthright now. It's practically a joke compared to the difficulty of Conquest.


----------



## Holla

Trundle said:


> I finished Conquest a few days ago, I'm halfway through Birthright now. It's practically a joke compared to the difficulty of Conquest.



That's why I played Birthright first.


----------



## Ayaya

Holla said:


> I have a question about Revelations:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Is marrying Azura weird in Revelations? I'm just curious. Like are the conversations between the male Avatar and Azura odd if they S rank?
> 
> I haven't actually played Revelations yet, but I already know the fact that Azura and the Avatar are cousins so I was just wondering. So please no major Revelations spoilers if possible. (I've been too afraid to open the spoilers in this thread so far about Revelations).





Spoiler



It's not odd at all, since they're kind of treated as the main couple with how much chemistry they have (it's kind of like Chrom and MU pairings) and them being cousins are revealed later in the plot iirc, so their S support can't spoil that.

It will still feel odd if you feel that way personally but the game should treat it as OK, same with how if you marry the royal siblings.


----------



## Cress

So today, the Ballistician Blitz and A Gift from Anna DLC releases!


----------



## JasonBurrows

I am looking forward to adding my Fire Emblem Fates - Limited Edition to my collection of new and sealed items.


----------



## Trundle

Who wants to make a bond unit with me? Looking to sex some of you up.


----------



## Yatogami

Trundle said:


> Who wants to make a bond unit with me? Looking to sex some of you up.



I wouldn't mind. ; )

Although, I'm exactly sure how to..


----------



## radical6

my bond unit me and thunder made looks like a ****ing *****, at least we get to name these suckers


----------



## Thunder

justice said:


> my bond unit me and thunder made looks like a ****ing *****, at least we get to name these suckers



dude corrin has one good hairstyle so 90% of them look like nerds


----------



## radical6

Thunder said:


> dude corrin has one good hairstyle so 90% of them look like nerds


I think he has your ****ty face, but he has my hair color at least <3


----------



## Cress

Okay I think I've finally decided on what the rest of my pairings for Revelation will be.


Spoiler: Wall of Text



So these 4 are the only ones I've done so far, so I can't change these.
Leo!Felicia
Laslow!Peri
Niles!Nyx
Corrin!Soleil
Technically I do have an older save before I has Niles and Nyx marry so if I desperately need to change that then I can. But the rest are for sure.

What I have planned for everyone else is:
Ryoma!Oboro
Takumi!Camilla
Subaki!Selena
Azama!Orochi
Kaden!Setsuna
Hayato!Sakura
Odin!Elise

And the next few were the ones I had left and I really didn't know what to do with these, so input on what to change here is what I need.
Xander!Effie
Hinata!Kagero
Saizo!Hana
Silas!Hinoka
Jakob!Rinkah
Kaze!Azura
Arthur!Mozu
Benny!Beruka
Keaton!Charlotte


So please yell at me and how some of these are terrible and how I should change them


----------



## radical6

disregard this if you dont care about kids

nyx!nina is fine, makes a good mag unit. as for pairup bonuses, probably not very well but lets be honest whos gonna use these two in revelations

camilia!kiragi is good.

mitama is better as a physical unit imo, effies the best mom. effie x azama has some pretty good supports as well. mitama also works as a general if you need it, she will be super strong with azama and effies combined str growth rates. dont waste orochi on her.

setsuna!selkie is good dodge tank. 

hayato is better off with orochi i guess, but sakura might be okay.

no comment on ryoma and oboro, that will produce an okay shiro. though azuras recommended

charlotte!velouria is very strong and good for pvp.

azura and kaze are okay i think? 

no comment on the rest, meh pairings. but revelations is easy so im sure these pairings are fine. disregard everything if you dont care about stats.


----------



## Cam1

Here are my pairings for my current revelations file as well, if I could get some input too haha. In parentheses, I have the child's ideal class



Spoiler



Already done, can't change
Hayato x Felicia (an onmyoji, sorcerer, or witch rhajat)
Kaze x Orochi (an onmyoji midori)

Others:
Odin x Nyx
MU (strength boon, luck bane) x Ophelia (Malig Knight Kana)
Subaki x Hinoka (Falcon Knight Caeldori)
Ryoma x Oboro (some kind of strength unit Im not sure
Hinata x Mozu (str unit)
Jakob x Elise (Butler Dwyer)
Silas x Beruka (Great Knight Sophie)
Laslow x Azura (two strength units not sure which)
Niles x Camilla (maybe a Merchant Nina)
Azama x Hana (some str unit)
Takumi x Setsuna (archer)
Xander x Charlotte (maybe a hero or berserker)
Arthur x Peri (hero)
Keaton x Effie (Wolfssenger)
Leo x Sakura (Sorcerer)
Benny x Selena (Berserker)
Kaden x Kagero (Ninetails)
Saizo x Rinkah (Great Ninja or something in the Samurai line)


----------



## Libra

Finished Bravely Second last weekend so now I'm thinking about getting Fates again, but kinda waiting to see if the price will go down on Amazon France.


----------



## radical6

Cam said:


> Here are my pairings for my current revelations file as well, if I could get some input too haha. In parentheses, I have the child's ideal class
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Already done, can't change
> Hayato x Felicia (an onmyoji, sorcerer, or witch rhajat)
> Kaze x Orochi (an onmyoji midori)
> 
> Others:
> Odin x Nyx
> MU (strength boon, luck bane) x Ophelia (Malig Knight Kana)
> Subaki x Hinoka (Falcon Knight Caeldori)
> Ryoma x Oboro (some kind of strength unit Im not sure
> Hinata x Mozu (str unit)
> Jakob x Elise (Butler Dwyer)
> Silas x Beruka (Great Knight Sophie)
> Laslow x Azura (two strength units not sure which)
> Niles x Camilla (maybe a Merchant Nina)
> Azama x Hana (some str unit)
> Takumi x Setsuna (archer)
> Xander x Charlotte (maybe a hero or berserker)
> Harold x Peri (hero)
> Keaton x Effie (Wolfssenger)
> Leo x Sakura (Sorcerer)
> Benny x Selena (Berserker)
> Kaden x Kagero (Ninetails)
> Saizo x Rinkah (Great Ninja or something in the Samurai line)



Elise!Ophelia is best Ophelia, Nyx will work however.
Azura!Soleil is okay, but Hana is best mother for Soleil IMO.
Who is Harold?
Setsuna is okay but I prefer to use her on Selkie instead.
Sakura!Forrest is fine, though ugly hair color.
Effie!Velouria will be an excellent tank.
Mitama works okay with Hana as her mother.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Thunder said:


> dude corrin has one good hairstyle so 90% of them look like nerds



The hairstyle does suck.  Why does feCorrin get nice hairdos.


----------



## JCnator

justice said:


> [...]
> Who is Harold?
> [...]



Harold is Arthur in the North American version of the game. Harold (ハロルド) is the Japanese name of that guy, so he's one of the characters who got the name change as a result of localization.


----------



## vel

I don't use stats, I marry because I ship. So my pairings are: ryoma!azura bc she doesn't like him and he keeps trying to get her attention. takumi!felicia bc even though the kid isn't strong, it's cute takumi listens to Felicia rambling about the ice tribe and helping her do her chores even though he expresses he thinks she's annoying. <3 I married silas bc he's absolute fire, I'll marry kaden in my next run-through bc Silas is actually useless in battle and kaden is scarily strong.


----------



## himeki

panicstatiion said:


> I don't use stats, I marry because I ship. So my pairings are: ryoma!azura bc she doesn't like him and he keeps trying to get her attention. takumi!felicia bc even though the kid isn't strong, it's cute takumi listens to Felicia rambling about the ice tribe and helping her do her chores even though he expresses he thinks she's annoying. <3 I married silas bc he's absolute fire, I'll marry kaden in my next run-through bc Silas is actually useless in battle and kaden is scarily strong.



yeaaaaaah i just ship like crazy
im just sad theres not any same sex supports other then for the player ;w;


----------



## Cress

Why is everyone saying that Silas is bad, was he just graced with great level ups for me? ;_;
He has the highest HP of all of my units, with a great Def and Res stat, doesn't always double but can hit for big amounts of damage with almost always 100% accuracy, and he's a Paladin so 8 movement is always nice.


----------



## Cam1

justice said:


> Elise!Ophelia is best Ophelia, Nyx will work however.
> Azura!Soleil is okay, but Hana is best mother for Soleil IMO.
> Who is Harold?
> Setsuna is okay but I prefer to use her on Selkie instead.
> Sakura!Forrest is fine, though ugly hair color.
> Effie!Velouria will be an excellent tank.
> Mitama works okay with Hana as her mother.


I will take that into consideration! Oops I forgot they changed is name to Arthur lmao

- - - Post Merge - - -



PuffleKirby21 said:


> Why is everyone saying that Silas is bad, was he just graced with great level ups for me? ;_;
> He has the highest HP of all of my units, with a great Def and Res stat, doesn't always double but can hit for big amounts of damage with almost always 100% accuracy, and he's a Paladin so 8 movement is always nice.



Yeah Silas is one of the best units imo


----------



## f11

imo Silas was only good in revalations, I never used him in birthright or conquest.


----------



## Capella

I just used Silas to get Sophie


----------



## Trent the Paladin

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Harold is Arthur in the North American version of the game. Harold (ハロルド) is the Japanese name of that guy, so he's one of the characters who got the name change as a result of localization.



Isn't there an H on his belt still? Most pointless name change honestly.


----------



## Ayaya

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Why is everyone saying that Silas is bad, was he just graced with great level ups for me? ;_;
> He has the highest HP of all of my units, with a great Def and Res stat, doesn't always double but can hit for big amounts of damage with almost always 100% accuracy, and he's a Paladin so 8 movement is always nice.



Silas kept dying on me in Conquest that I ended up benching him. I find his daughter to be better than him and I don't need that many Paladin/GK, so I ended up benching him and using his daughter instead.


----------



## radical6

Silas is like, one of the only late joiners who are somehow not that bad in Revelations. His stats are pretty good compared to like, Charlotte or Benny. I'm pretty sure he's considered pretty high on all three game's tier lists, though I personally do not use him.


----------



## Thunder

Character-wise, I can't say I cared for Silas too much. Basically only used him to get Sophie.


----------



## Cress

I will admit that Silas was pretty bad in Conquest and I think I benched him once I got Peri.
Birthright Silas is essentially the same as Conquest Silas but being one of the few Nohrian classes and the ONLY character that can be a Cavalier naturally (besides his daughter) makes him stand out. I used him to the end of Birthright, but he wasn't one of my best units.
But Revelation Silas is the best Silas.


----------



## radical6

Thunder said:


> Character-wise, I can't say I cared for Silas too much. Basically only used him to get Sophie.



but hes yooooooooooooour best friend, and the second gayest man after niles


----------



## Thunder

justice said:


> but hes yooooooooooooour best friend, and the second gayest man after niles



no friend of mine would ever think tangy coleslaw is my favorite food


----------



## radical6

Thunder said:


> no friend of mine would ever think tangy coleslaw is my favorite food



to be fair no friend of mines even liked food should even include olives >:l


----------



## Trent the Paladin

justice said:


> to be fair no friend of mines even liked food should even include olives >:l



Who puts olives in coleslaw that's weird af


----------



## Cam1

justice said:


> but hes yooooooooooooour best friend, and the second gayest man after niles



Silas literally flirts with your character regardless of gender why isn't there an S rank with the male avatar too


----------



## himeki

Cam said:


> Silas literally flirts with your character regardless of gender why isn't there an S rank with the male avatar too



because nintendo were dicks and felt that the masses would be happy with only 2 same gender marriage candidates thats why


----------



## Trundle

In Conquest I used Silas up until around Chapter 12 with a lot of focus on him but he was still complete junk even with average level ups. I had to just give him up. Then in Birthright I tried him as Paladin and Great Knight but he would get doubled, could never dodge, had low hp, and had mediocre defense. Only good thing he had was high strength and skill. Haven't gotten him in Revelations yet.


----------



## Matt0106

Does anyone know how to get Xander and Laslow to A+ Support???? I've tried everything, from the Before Awakening DLC all the way to low level scouting (Revelations). Everything went smooth getting them all the way up to A Rank, but I've tried dozen of battles and it simply won't work! Am I supposed to do a simple chapter with them?? Because with Azura and Sakura got there pretty easily in Birthright with no problem (it was my first time playing, probably shoulda taken someone better...). I would really appreciate it if someone could help me out with this, because I'm thinking of reclassing Xander in the Hero Class. Thanks!!!


----------



## radical6

Matt0106 said:


> Does anyone know how to get Xander and Laslow to A+ Support???? I've tried everything, from the Before Awakening DLC all the way to low level scouting (Revelations). Everything went smooth getting them all the way up to A Rank, but I've tried dozen of battles and it simply won't work! Am I supposed to do a simple chapter with them?? Because with Azura and Sakura got there pretty easily in Birthright with no problem (it was my first time playing, probably shoulda taken someone better...). I would really appreciate it if someone could help me out with this, because I'm thinking of reclassing Xander in the Hero Class. Thanks!!!



if xander already has an A+ support he cannot get another


----------



## Matt0106

justice said:


> if xander already has an A+ support he cannot get another



He doesn't, because I just got him


----------



## vel

Silas is absolute crap in Birthright, he kept dying on me so I changed him out with Sophie. But Sophie was absolute crap too maybe because I'm terrible at the game. Then I changed their classes because I was tired of having a terrible team, so Silas into hero and Sophie into Nohr Noble. They were so much better, I'm so glad I changed their heart seal. So glad I did.


----------



## Ayaya

Matt0106 said:


> Does anyone know how to get Xander and Laslow to A+ Support???? I've tried everything, from the Before Awakening DLC all the way to low level scouting (Revelations). Everything went smooth getting them all the way up to A Rank, but I've tried dozen of battles and it simply won't work! Am I supposed to do a simple chapter with them?? Because with Azura and Sakura got there pretty easily in Birthright with no problem (it was my first time playing, probably shoulda taken someone better...). I would really appreciate it if someone could help me out with this, because I'm thinking of reclassing Xander in the Hero Class. Thanks!!!



You don't need to gather extra support points to move from A to A+. Once they reach A, they can A+ their partner immediately. Could you share a screenshot of Xander's supports? Maybe it' s a bug


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Silas is fine in my Birthright playthrough? Him and Sakura were the ones that hit 20 first, I feel like you guys had bad stats or something.


----------



## Matt0106

Ayaya said:


> You don't need to gather extra support points to move from A to A+. Once they reach A, they can A+ their partner immediately. Could you share a screenshot of Xander's supports? Maybe it' s a bug



Oh my god yeah I'm such an idiot!!!! I forgot that yes, you can instantly do it and also that it glows when it lit up when a support is ready. I thought I couldn't because there was no red exclamation point. But thanks anyway! I'll be sure to remember for the future!


----------



## Cress

All of these replies are seriously encouraging me to Eternal Seal Silas up to level 99 and then solo the most difficult maps with him.


----------



## Ayaya

Tom said:


> Silas is fine in my Birthright playthrough? Him and Sakura were the ones that hit 20 first, I feel like you guys had bad stats or something.



He's good in Birthright because he's one of the few with access to Nohr classes, good with tanking too because Hoshido units are bad at taking hits.

In Conquest, he joins very early and helps a lot in some maps (particularly ch 10) but after all the other characters has joined, he's easily surprassed by them and since there's no grinding, chances are you're going to bench him in favor of training other characters. 

In Revelations, he's one of the few whose join level matches the game progress so you can use him immediately. He's better here as he doesn't need more grinding to be useful.


----------



## Cress

So I am trying to Eternal Seal Silas up to max his stats.
omg I love it so far, he's like Ryoma. But on a horse. And he spams Luna instead of Astra. And instead of "You die, now!" it's "Fall so that others may live!" (Silas has better crit quotes so idc) And instead of dodging everything he takes no damage from everything. And he mainly uses lances instead of swords.
...Okay maybe they aren't that similar.


----------



## Cam1

PuffleKirby21 said:


> So I am trying to Eternal Seal Silas up to max his stats.
> omg I love it so far, he's like Ryoma. But on a horse. And he spams Luna instead of Astra. And instead of "You die, now!" it's "Fall so that others may live!" (Silas has better crit quotes so idc) And instead of dodging everything he takes no damage from everything. And he mainly uses lances instead of swords.
> ...Okay maybe they aren't that similar.


A+ him with a Samurai and get Astra too lol


----------



## Trundle

Hana on my Birthright run was a beast. Way better than any other sword master type unit I've used so far. 

In Revelations right now I'm using Subaki, Kaze (I like Kaze now even though I didn't at first), and I have a good amount of children already that I'm using. 

I've done
Kaze x Azura
Subaki x Hana
I don't remember the last one right now though...


----------



## Cam1

Trundle said:


> Hana on my Birthright run was a beast. Way better than any other sword master type unit I've used so far.
> 
> In Revelations right now I'm using Subaki, Kaze (I like Kaze now even though I didn't at first), and I have a good amount of children already that I'm using.
> 
> I've done
> Kaze x Azura
> Subaki x Hana
> I don't remember the last one right now though...



Nice! I don't understand why so many people think Hana is a bad unit. Tbh she has been one of my main units in all my playthroughs of Birthright and Revelations (like 5 playthroughs all together)


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Cam said:


> Nice! I don't understand why so many people think Hana is a bad unit. Tbh she has been one of my main units in all my playthroughs of Birthright and Revelations (like 5 playthroughs all together)



She can't take a goddamn hit that's why. I love her to death but god she's easily destroyed.


----------



## Thunder

Tom said:


> She can't take a goddamn hit that's why. I love her to death but god she's easily destroyed.



The biggest problem I had with Hana was RNG. She could hold her own as long as she wasn't getting axed by a berserker with a 16% hit rate.


----------



## Ayaya

Tom said:


> She can't take a goddamn hit that's why. I love her to death but god she's easily destroyed.



Same. She can hit hard but can't take them back, compared to Hinata who can be a tank but doesn't hit hard enough. I love her though so I always train her so she can kick ass

This thread title omfg


----------



## Cress

Ayaya said:


> This thread title omfg



Well when the "war" over if Silas is a good unit or not becomes bigger than the war between if Hoshido or Nohr is the better nation to side with, it warrants a title change.


----------



## himeki

there doesn't need to be a war nohr is better by far


----------



## Holla

Silas may not be a great unit but I still consider him to be a good unit. Just depends on how you use him he's not completely useless at all...


----------



## Akira-chan

Umm ok why hate on Silas??? He is good Idk why people say he sucks

Now if we wanna talk about people who suck I have a list...


----------



## Trundle

Akira-chan said:


> Umm ok why hate on Silas??? He is good Idk why people say he sucks
> 
> Now if we wanna talk about people who suck I have a list...



do share

- - - Post Merge - - -



Thunder said:


> The biggest problem I had with Hana was RNG. She could hold her own as long as she wasn't getting axed by a berserker with a 16% hit rate.



i may have buffed my Hana a bit so she had extra hp and defense BUT with that she was OP AS HECK


----------



## himeki

*europeans sob in the distance*
30 days tho now :^)


----------



## Trent the Paladin

MayorEvvie said:


> there doesn't need to be a war nohr is better by far



Nohr is trash


----------



## himeki

Tom said:


> Nohr is trash



fite me


----------



## Cam1

Im a Valla kinda guy


----------



## piichinu

the fact is, silas is not a good unit compared to a lot of others. and its not arguable. doesnt mean u have to bench him tho.


----------



## f11

Happy Birthday Kana


----------



## Trent the Paladin

I still don't have any of the kids


----------



## Cress

Witch's Trial DLC releases tomorrow, so that means tomorrow is the day to reclass any girl with a magic stat to the Witch class.


----------



## piichinu

God I need to make azura and Ophelia witches so bad this is great


----------



## himeki

700 hours until eu release


----------



## Yatogami

MayorEvvie said:


> 700 hours until eu release



I remember waiting.

I wasn't good at it.


----------



## himeki

Yatogami said:


> I remember waiting.
> 
> I wasn't good at it.



ive been waiting since november 2014 
since original announce
trust me 28 days isnt that long in the scale of things


----------



## Yatogami

MayorEvvie said:


> ive been waiting since november 2014
> since original announce
> trust me 28 days isnt that long in the scale of things



tbh for me it was the worse the sooner it came

I literally could not wait


----------



## Cress

Is it weird that I was more excited for the Japanese release even though I never planned on getting the Japanese version?


----------



## bloomwaker

Yatogami said:


> tbh for me it was the worse the sooner it came
> 
> I literally could not wait



Same. Once 30 days or so were left my hype went back up, haha. 

The week of, I was on edge until my copy arrived.


----------



## Cam1

dapperlace said:


> Same. Once 30 days or so were left my hype went back up, haha.
> 
> The week of, I was on edge until my copy arrived.



Same. And I had to wait for my copy bc gamestop did too many preorders of the special edition so I had to wait a week and a half longer so they could get my copy in


----------



## Jarrad

Tfw when you have to grind over an hour to stand a chance in a chapter 

and then you spend over an hour in that very chapter dealing w/ hordes of ninjas 

and you get down to the literal last 3 enemies 

and ****ty sky knight gets an arrow to the face 

and you L+R+START 

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> 700 hours until eu release



I just gave up and hacked my 3DS

Playing the Japanese one RN (uses the NA translations)


----------



## Akira-chan

*Livin the dream*


----------



## piichinu

trying to get every statue to gold is almost as bad as trying to max out takumis magic stat


----------



## Cress

Akira-chan said:


> View attachment 170297
> 
> 
> *Livin the dream*



Should've gotten a picture with the thread title tbh


----------



## Ayaya

What does everyone else think about the story in each path? 

I wonder if I just had high expectations and it made me disappointed in the story. There were a lot of moments when I rolled my eyes >_>


----------



## himeki

Jarrad said:


> I just gave up and hacked my 3DS
> 
> Playing the Japanese one RN (uses the NA translations)



im hacking my copy for gay fates hack

also theres 27 days now and honestly i think im only getting deeper into hell every day


----------



## Trent the Paladin

dapperlace said:


> Same. Once 30 days or so were left my hype went back up, haha.
> 
> The week of, I was on edge until my copy arrived.



Same, even more so because I didn't get the SE I had reserved until like almost a week later. 

@Aya: I haven't finished the games, but honestly I haven't been that terribly hooked on it. Literally no reason to choose any side, especially when the entire conflict could have been diplomatically solved or at least delayed to let the Hoshidians bury their Queen and Corrin their mom.


----------



## himeki

Tom said:


> @Aya: I haven't finished the games, but honestly I haven't been that terribly hooked on it. Literally no reason to choose any side, especially when the entire conflict could have been diplomatically solved or at least delayed to let the Hoshidians bury their Queen and Corrin their mom.



tbh birthright just seems stupid to me as why would you abandon the people who raised you for your "real" siblings?


and the people who have supported a hoshidan royal will know why i said "real" siblings


----------



## Holla

One thing that irks me so much about this game is how you're unable to save between Chapter 27 and the endgame.  Just reached the end of conquest. Chapter 27 took me a few tries and even then I barely won. Went on to the endgame and knew I was in trouble so I rushed the boss and was doing ok but my avatar literally needed just one more turn to take out the boss when she died. Now I have to do chapter 27 all over again just to get another shot at the endgame. Ugh! 

Wasn't a problem in Birthright as I easily cleared chapter 27 and the endgame in one go, but it's proving difficult for Conquest.

Just wish I could restart from the beginning of the endgame as I'm busy as of late and just don't have time to do chapter 27 over again. Gonna take me a bit before I feel up to going at it again anyways.

If I remember correctly weren't you able to save between Awakening's last chapter and endgame? I feel like you could...


----------



## Trundle

Holla said:


> One thing that irks me so much about this game is how you're unable to save between Chapter 27 and the endgame.  Just reached the end of conquest. Chapter 27 took me a few tries and even then I barely won. Went on to the endgame and knew I was in trouble so I rushed the boss and was doing ok but my avatar literally needed just one more turn to take out the boss when she died. Now I have to do chapter 27 all over again just to get another shot at the endgame. Ugh!
> 
> Wasn't a problem in Birthright as I easily cleared chapter 27 and the endgame in one go, but it's proving difficult for Conquest.
> 
> Just wish I could restart from the beginning of the endgame as I'm busy as of late and just don't have time to do chapter 27 over again. Gonna take me a bit before I feel up to going at it again anyways.
> 
> If I remember correctly weren't you able to save between Awakening's last chapter and endgame? I feel like you could...



If you need to know how to clear 27 quick to get back to end game, just run into the shaft on the left or right and get one of your best units to tank all the enemies from the other shafts out. Once they are dead, put someone 1 step into the main hallway and bait out those enemies for two turns. Then everyone else takes on the boss by going through the stairs. After everyone is out of the stairs and you end turn, you should be able to beat him the very next.


----------



## Jarrad

MayorEvvie said:


> im hacking my copy for gay fates hack
> 
> also theres 27 days now and honestly i think im only getting deeper into hell every day



I was going to do that but I think it ****s up the children or something.
Plus there's already a gay character in fates so I ain't complaining lol.

Literally I started out just ram hacking with ACNL and progressively found myself downloading roms through an emuNAND n stuff lol, I'm so glad because now I literally don't have to buy a 3DS game ever again unless I choose to stop hacking.

You can download and own any game it's so great. I was originally going to import Birthright from America and just use the regionloader (lets you play games from other regions) and then when it released in the UK I was just going to buy Conquest and Revelations as DLC. Now, though, with the japanese version I don't have to buy anything since all 3 of the stories are on 1 game.

If you're interested then I highly advise you to look into it, it's well worth it! I only have a 12gb SD card in my 3ds atm so I only have like 7 games (all of which are quite recent, so stuff like Yokai watch, Monster hunter X, Super mystery dungeon, fates etc.) I might buy like a 64gb so I can get even more on my SD card.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tom said:


> Same, even more so because I didn't get the SE I had reserved until like almost a week later.
> 
> @Aya: I haven't finished the games, but honestly I haven't been that terribly hooked on it. Literally no reason to choose any side, especially when the entire conflict could have been diplomatically solved or at least delayed to let the Hoshidians bury their Queen and Corrin their mom.



Not really. They're two countries at war lol. I think in one of the versions Corrin asks for diplomacy between the two but they both mutually disagree. 

Technically Nohr are in the wrong, since they *tried* to eliminate Corrin and have been trying to do so since he/she went against King Garon's orders to execute Suzukaze and Rinka. It's not a case (as far as I'm aware, I'm halfway through the Hoshido story) of both sides being as bad as each other. Nohr is evil, Hoshido not so much (I say not so much since there exists houses in Hoshido that want Aqua dead, since she's considered royalty despite not being of their kindom's royal blood).


----------



## himeki

Jarrad said:


> I was going to do that but I think it ****s up the children or something.
> Plus there's already a gay character in fates so I ain't complaining lol.
> 
> Literally I started out just ram hacking with ACNL and progressively found myself downloading roms through an emuNAND n stuff lol, I'm so glad because now I literally don't have to buy a 3DS game ever again unless I choose to stop hacking.
> 
> You can download and own any game it's so great. I was originally going to import Birthright from America and just use the regionloader (lets you play games from other regions) and then when it released in the UK I was just going to buy Conquest and Revelations as DLC. Now, though, with the japanese version I don't have to buy anything since all 3 of the stories are on 1 game.
> 
> If you're interested then I highly advise you to look into it, it's well worth it! I only have a 12gb SD card in my 3ds atm so I only have like 7 games (all of which are quite recent, so stuff like Yokai watch, Monster hunter X, Super mystery dungeon, fates etc.) I might buy like a 64gb so I can get even more on my SD card.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. They're two countries at war lol. I think in one of the versions Corrin asks for diplomacy between the two but they both mutually disagree.
> 
> Technically Nohr are in the wrong, since they *tried* to eliminate Corrin and have been trying to do so since he/she went against King Garon's orders to execute Suzukaze and Rinka. It's not a case (as far as I'm aware, I'm halfway through the Hoshido story) of both sides being as bad as each other. Nohr is evil, Hoshido not so much (I say not so much since there exists houses in Hoshido that want Aqua dead, since she's considered royalty despite not being of their kindom's royal blood).




eh idk i kinda need my gay princes uwu

I've been hacking ACNL since last year lmao, but I don't as much now. I need my friends old console to do it so :v


----------



## Matt0106

I know I'm late compared to most, but I finally completed Revelations, and while I won't spoil, I will say it was my favorite! It was my reclassing file, so I changed most of the units that I thought could use an upgrade, and it was all worth it. Now for my Classic files!


----------



## Ayaya

Tom said:


> @Aya: I haven't finished the games, but honestly I haven't been that terribly hooked on it. Literally no reason to choose any side, especially when the entire conflict could have been diplomatically solved or at least delayed to let the Hoshidians bury their Queen and Corrin their mom.





Jarrad said:


> Not really. They're two countries at war lol. I think in one of the versions Corrin asks for diplomacy between the two but they both mutually disagree.
> 
> Technically Nohr are in the wrong, since they *tried* to eliminate Corrin and have been trying to do so since he/she went against King Garon's orders to execute Suzukaze and Rinka. It's not a case (as far as I'm aware, I'm halfway through the Hoshido story) of both sides being as bad as each other. Nohr is evil, Hoshido not so much (I say not so much since there exists houses in Hoshido that want Aqua dead, since she's considered royalty despite not being of their kindom's royal blood).



Yeah, considering the last time they tried to settle things peacefully, The Hoshidan King got killed and the prince/princess were kidnapped, it would make sense for Hoshidans to want to avoid that happening again. On Nohr's side, they just kidnapped the sheltered prince/princess, they would want him/her back before making an agreement, and if they did get him/her back, Garon wouldn't agree to a truce as evident by the beginning of Conquest. 

Actually, what made me really dislike the story in this game is how hard it tries to make Corrin as innocent, naive, and pure as possible, along with other characters, especially in Conquest. 



Spoiler: TLDR rant that contains spoilers about the latter half of the both paths



For example, in Birthright Ch 18, the Hoshidan forces visit a Nohr city and found out from Silas that Nohr's land is barren and their resources are lacking, which made their people turn to criminals just to get by. In response, Ryoma said that he didn't know that Nohr's condition was that bad, and since Hoshido is abudant with resources more than they need, he said he will help Nohr once the war is over. 

What made me roll my eye here is that Ryoma didn't know at all that Nohr's land is barren. He's the crown prince. Nohr and Hoshido has been on war for long, Nohr's land has been barren for some time, neutral territory exists where Hoshidan can hear from Nohrians about their condition, but not _ONCE_ that they hear how bad Nohr is? It would've make sense that Hoshido didn't want to help Nohr after what they did to their King, but instead, they insist that Hoshido is a peaceful country who didn't know thus did nothing wrong! Even the fact that they abducted Azura was glossed over because Azura was bullied in Nohr and was happier in Hoshido!!



As for Conquest, it was just so bad that I personally had to stop everytime I progress the story. They literally made Corrin so innocent and pure that when they attack other groups, their army didn't kill _one single person_. It was reassured in most chapters that Corrin didn't kill anyone and spared everyone, and it's followed with characters saying how pure Corrin is. I'm finding that really hard to believe. 

They also didn't delve deeper into why Nohr is attacking Hoshido in the first place. Birthright explained that they lack resources, but here it wasn't mentioned at all. It just seemed that Nohr is attacking Hoshido because they can. 

Corrin also vehemently refuses to follow Garon's order, and while can be seen as good, is really a stupid move, and it puts their supporters at risk of being killed along with Corrin. It's like seeing someone playing a game they know they don't like and kept complaining that they don't like it. Why play the game in the first place. Not to mention the game continues to guilt trip you for choosing Nohr. 

I could go on with how much I don't like Conquest's story, but this would turn out longer. *TL;DR* it's a story about war but didn't even delve deeper on its war theme, literally just Garon Is Evil, and at most it's about two nations who are actually more similar than they thought and would've get along in peace. So in the end the better story is in Revelations which would require you to spend more money to experience.

As you can see I'm very much disappointed by the plot. It has potential to be good, but it just does things badly instead. At least Conquest was fun to play and the characters were great, but the story is really bad. /end rant


----------



## Trent the Paladin

MayorEvvie said:


> tbh birthright just seems stupid to me as why would you abandon the people who raised you for your "real" siblings?
> 
> 
> and the people who have supported a hoshidan royal will know why i said "real" siblings



Ultimately because we're given no real reason to stick with them besides that? Like I felt more compelled to join Hoshido thanks to the first six chapters more than anything. Honestly the whole plot that I've seen so far is pretty crap.


----------



## piichinu

MayorEvvie said:


> tbh birthright just seems stupid to me as why would you abandon the people who raised you for your "real" siblings?
> 
> 
> and the people who have supported a hoshidan royal will know why i said "real" siblings



well, it could also be because your other family killed your mom

- - - Post Merge - - -

i think nohr wouldve been better if they actually legit disobeyed garons orders in secret, instead of just oh im keeping u all alive i know exactly how hard to hit u for u to become unconscious!!

and hoshido was way too straightforward. no plot twists or anything.

revelation x hidden truths is best


----------



## radical6

revelations story has too many plotholes, birthright made me emotional at least. birthright is your generic hero story so whatever.

anyway, is effie!velouria better? she gives +1 def from charlotte, but -1spd. im doing pvp here so. i dont need effie for percy or mitama anyway so i was wondering if effie or charlotte is better for pvp for velouria. i might put charlotte with saizo for asugi. im not using charlotte for siegbert since im doing a miracle midori set with a beruka!siegbert. (hes meh anyway...)


----------



## f11

Okay I played birthright again and Silas isn't that bad. I grinded and got him to paladin quickly and he's one of my best.


----------



## Ashtot

these games are great it's just too bad the plot is complete trash


----------



## Holla

Finally beat Conquest yay! Had trouble with the Endgame the first time, but after getting familiar with the stage I changed my strategy and pulled off the win! ^_^ Tried to get my Avatar to deal the final blow, but the boss held on with 1HP so Jakob got to do the honours. 

So excited to finally start Revelations!


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Crys said:


> Okay I played birthright again and Silas isn't that bad. I grinded and got him to paladin quickly and he's one of my best.



Same. During my time with Conquest, I didn't really think Silas was that great, so I ditched him somewhere along the line, but in Birthright, he's definitely one of my best units. I do feel that maybe I misused him in Conquest, but eh.


----------



## radical6

Silas is only good in Birthright because Hoshidan units tend to be more agile but lack defense. In Conquest, Nohrian units tend to be more tankier like Silas, so you won't need him as much.


----------



## Holla

Made my avatar into a Witch for Revelations (bored of the Nobles as I used them in both Birthright and Conquest). I was hesitant at first but I'm loving it so far to be honest! ^_^


----------



## Pathetic

fates is great my boi

birthright was so boring I plan on doing a hard+lunatic run, conquest was a lot more fun but Birthright made me the saddest. I'm only in the middle of my revelations run, it's my favorite route so far, the story is less emotional for me though. like the deaths so far had no effect on me and.. they didn't really.. make sense

married azura/laslow on all my files because i'm gay for them lmafo especially Azura
made my MU for conquest a lodestar, and reclassed Azura to great lord on all of my files (please do this.. she's so good as a great lord..) made my birthright feMU a witch because I'm making ophelia one in my revelations file, and I don't really like the hoshidoian nobile bs

i patched my game with the gay hack because i hacked my 3ds (elite 3ds hacker.. >=]) so I'm going to do a purely gay fates run after I'm done with my regular files.

please reclass mozu to an archer reclass azama to a dread fighter and reclass azura to a great lord ty


----------



## himeki

17 days ughhh


----------



## bloomwaker

What problems...

EDIT:






Touch that face. LMAO


----------



## Matt0106

dapperlace said:


> What problems...
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Touch that face. LMAO



So jealous of this person right now xD


----------



## bloomwaker

Matt0106 said:


> So jealous of this person right now xD



That's from my twitter, haha... x//////x

EDIT: 

Forgot what I came in here for. 

When importing the CDs into iTunes, it lists different 'Album Options', and there's an English listing, which I thought was neat. It imports with the song titles translated. 

The 8th disc is actually a DVD, and it contains over 100 songs on its own, rivaling the rest of the OST. It contains instrumental versions of Azura's songs, and DLC songs, among a few other things. It also includes HD versions of cutscenes.


----------



## Matt0106

dapperlace said:


> That's from my twitter, haha... x//////x
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Forgot what I came in here for.
> 
> When importing the CDs into iTunes, it lists different 'Album Options', and there's an English listing, which I thought was neat. It imports with the song titles translated.
> 
> The 8th disc is actually a DVD, and it contains over 100 songs on its own, rivaling the rest of the OST. It contains instrumental versions of Azura's songs, and DLC songs, among a few other things. It also includes HD versions of cutscenes.



Lol Super Lucky! XD And yeah I heard the Azura's Nohr and Hoshido songs, with and without the vocals, and I'm soooooo relieved that the grunts from Garon are gone!


----------



## bloomwaker

Getting to listen to those without the grunts felt so amazing lmao. 

So peaceful, no anticipation of creepy grunts.


----------



## himeki

dapperlace said:


> That's from my twitter, haha... x//////x
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Forgot what I came in here for.
> 
> When importing the CDs into iTunes, it lists different 'Album Options', and there's an English listing, which I thought was neat. It imports with the song titles translated.
> 
> The 8th disc is actually a DVD, and it contains over 100 songs on its own, rivaling the rest of the OST. It contains instrumental versions of Azura's songs, and DLC songs, among a few other things. It also includes HD versions of cutscenes.





Spoiler



great now you can watch hd lobster suicide


----------



## Matt0106

dapperlace said:


> Getting to listen to those without the grunts felt so amazing lmao.
> 
> So peaceful, no anticipation of creepy grunts.



I feel like now I can die happy xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> great now you can watch hd lobster suicide



Oh... well, alrighty then xD


----------



## bloomwaker

MayorEvvie said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> great now you can watch hd lobster suicide



I actually don't think that's in there, or I copied the folders incorrectly, LOL


----------



## himeki

why is the armour so fun to draw i mean
people complain that its too hard but i really enjoy it?


----------



## bloomwaker

Most people I know don't enjoy drawing armor. Pretty normal reaction. 


Looks like not all of the cutscenes are on the DVD. I can think of a few Azura ones that don't show up. The decided to focus on a few key ones. The openings, the VS videos, the dances.


----------



## himeki

dapperlace said:


> Most people I know don't enjoy drawing armor. Pretty normal reaction.
> 
> 
> Looks like not all of the cutscenes are on the DVD. I can think of a few Azura ones that don't show up. The decided to focus on a few key ones. The openings, the VS videos, the dances.



Huh, I really enjoy it haha.



Spoiler



aww no lobster suicide :'(


----------



## Holla

Guess I'm pro Silas here. Been thinking of pairing my Avatar with him in Revelation. That and after working hard outside all day today I took off my hat and I swear my hair was doing the funky Silas hair thing all on its own. (I have a short pixie cut with bangs) It was crazy!


----------



## Kapriznyy

MayorEvvie said:


> why is the armour so fun to draw i mean
> people complain that its too hard but i really enjoy it?



I have always wondered about this! I LOVE drawing armor. A lot of artists seem to hate it but the Fire Emblem series in particular tends to come up with really interesting designs as far as I'm concerned - apart from the weird assless chaps that female characters tend to get in a lot of their classes (example being I went into the cavalier tree this morning and discovered that I have thigh-high armor but for some reason my butt is completely exposed... which seems like a doubly terrible idea when it's a MOUNTED CLASS that's sitting in a saddle all day - same thing with the malig knights if I remember correctly).

I'm almost tempted to say it's laziness on the part of the artist, but I don't mean it in a rude way. Every artist has their own likes and dislikes but I think part of growing as an artist is learning to challenge yourself and power through the things that seem daunting at first. The feeling of accomplishment you get when something "difficult" becomes more second nature to you is one of my favorite things about drawing! :') But that's just me, haha. I always see commission posts on tumblr and the like that are all "no armor, no mecha" and it makes me sad because I love experimenting with different shapes and contours and fitting those things around the human body.

I don't think the armors for FE Fates are much harder than the ones for Awakening though? Frederick comes to mind immediately. Getting his pauldrons to work at different angles is definitely a pain in the butt, even years later. Those W-shaped things may look good in-game but on paper (or digitally I guess...?) they're pretty awkward most of the time.

Woo that got long. But yeah I'm with you, I'm super stoked to draw the armors in Fates. A lot of them are fantastic.


----------



## VanillaChase

Holla said:


> Guess I'm pro Silas here. Been thinking of pairing my Avatar with him in Revelation. That and after working hard outside all day today I took off my hat and I swear my hair was doing the funky Silas hair thing all on its own. (I have a short pixie cut with bangs) It was crazy!


I had my main unit marry Silas.  I think they're definitely the canon pairing as far as girl files go.


----------



## piichinu

VanillaChase said:


> I had my main unit marry Silas.  I think they're definitely the canon pairing as far as girl files go.



.........................n-no?

- - - Post Merge - - -



schatzi said:


> I have always wondered about this! I LOVE drawing armor. A lot of artists seem to hate it but the Fire Emblem series in particular tends to come up with really interesting designs as far as I'm concerned - apart from the weird assless chaps that female characters tend to get in a lot of their classes (example being I went into the cavalier tree this morning and discovered that I have thigh-high armor but for some reason my butt is completely exposed... which seems like a doubly terrible idea when it's a MOUNTED CLASS that's sitting in a saddle all day - same thing with the malig knights if I remember correctly).
> 
> I'm almost tempted to say it's laziness on the part of the artist, but I don't mean it in a rude way. Every artist has their own likes and dislikes but I think part of growing as an artist is learning to challenge yourself and power through the things that seem daunting at first. The feeling of accomplishment you get when something "difficult" becomes more second nature to you is one of my favorite things about drawing! :') But that's just me, haha. I always see commission posts on tumblr and the like that are all "no armor, no mecha" and it makes me sad because I love experimenting with different shapes and contours and fitting those things around the human body.
> 
> I don't think the armors for FE Fates are much harder than the ones for Awakening though? Frederick comes to mind immediately. Getting his pauldrons to work at different angles is definitely a pain in the butt, even years later. Those W-shaped things may look good in-game but on paper (or digitally I guess...?) they're pretty awkward most of the time.
> 
> Woo that got long. But yeah I'm with you, I'm super stoked to draw the armors in Fates. A lot of them are fantastic.



i love armor that frees ass i think its cute


----------



## Trundle

VanillaChase said:


> I had my main unit marry Silas.  I think they're definitely the canon pairing as far as girl files go.



i bet you play on phoenix mode

- - - Post Merge - - -



VanillaChase said:


> I had my main unit marry Silas.  I think they're definitely the canon pairing as far as girl files go.



i bet you play on phoenix mode


----------



## Matt0106

Trundle said:


> i bet you play on phoenix mode
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> i bet you play on phoenix mode



What does phoenix mode have to do with marrying Silas, lol


----------



## Holla

Matt0106 said:


> What does phoenix mode have to do with marrying Silas, lol



Exactly I'm planning on marrying him and I'm playing on Classic mode.


----------



## Cress

VanillaChase said:


> I had my main unit marry Silas.  I think they're definitely the canon pairing as far as girl files go.



It's the canon pairing for male Corrin too tbh


----------



## piichinu

Matt0106 said:


> What does phoenix mode have to do with marrying Silas, lol



i think cuz phoenix mode is shameful, as is that person's statement...or at least thats how i interpreted it

- - - Post Merge - - -

i mean idk just the way they said it sounded v nooby is all

edit: as for my thoughts on silas hes way too much of a fckboy for me ... his hair is kinda gross too and he kinda weirds me out but to each their own :///


----------



## Esphas

ppl who marry silas are just weeaboos who find silas attractive and treat fe like a dating sim... also they usually suck at the game lol


----------



## piichinu

Esphas said:


> ppl who marry silas are just weeaboos who find silas attractive and treat fe like a dating sim... also they usually suck at the game lol



lol dam gurl u  on  point


----------



## radical6

male corrin/kamui x silas is canon actually, silas is shown to be the second most gay after niles, and is a ****ing cuck

azama is my true husband tho <3

also, if anything, the only canon pairing is azura x male kamui, even though thats ****ing gross


----------



## bloomwaker

I had gotten the impression that I was going to like Silas before I started playing the game, with the whole best friend thing going on or whatnot. I was kind of disappointed, lol. 

One of the reasons I'm Chrobin trash is that I like when a relationship is built on a solid foundation of trust, and Chrom and Robin are said to be really close, repeatedly, from multiple sources, and they have some interesting conversations along their journey. Anyway, this felt like a real friendship. Silas just kind of annoyed me as a character LOL. Chrom may be a complete dorkmuffin but at least he's incredibly sincere.


----------



## Matt0106

Esphas said:


> ppl who marry silas are just weeaboos who find silas attractive and treat fe like a dating sim... also they usually suck at the game lol



Ummm you can't judge people for who they use. I used Silas for my first two playthoughs, mostly birthright, because I found him good compared to ninja and stuff. You can make any character good. Plus, it's nice friendship story between the avatar and him, regardless of the gender.


----------



## Ashtot

justice said:


> male corrin/kamui x silas is canon actually, silas is shown to be the second most gay after niles, and is a ****ing cuck
> 
> azama is my true husband tho <3
> 
> also, if anything, the only canon pairing is azura x male kamui, even though thats ****ing gross



woops didnt realize they were related before they were married


----------



## Kapriznyy

What does it matter if someone sucks at the game? lol

I've never married Silas personally. He's sweet but the idea that he based his entire life around an encounter from 10-15+ years ago? Ehhh. Nah.

I marry someone different on every playthrough though, so there's that. Forever wishing I could marry the ladies. Soleil should have been the same-sex option tbhhhh


----------



## Ayaya

I just married Ryoma bc he looks hot. 

Though in terms chemistry I like Kaze's support with FeMU the most. Not sure about MaMU though


----------



## radical6

flora femui s support when


----------



## himeki

technically its legal to marry a cousin so
its just gross for me


----------



## Hyoshido

Might be disturbing to some, but damn, they really should've added more same sex marriages, personally.

Niles and Rhajat just aren't enough imo.


----------



## himeki

Hyoshido said:


> Might be disturbing to some, but damn, they really should've added more same sex marriages, personally.
> 
> Niles and Rhajat just aren't enough imo.



PLEASE OH MY GOD AT LEAST SOLIEL

and ryoma and Xander s support pls


----------



## Hyoshido

MayorEvvie said:


> PLEASE OH MY GOD AT LEAST SOLIEL
> and ryoma and Xander s support pls


I want Ryoma's lobster :^)
YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS, Xander's little princess~


----------



## himeki

Hyoshido said:


> I want Ryoma's lobster :^)
> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS, Xander's little princess~



xandra youre so much prettier when you smile


----------



## Ashtot

Hyoshido said:


> I want Ryoma's lobster :^)
> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS, Xander's little princess~



what


----------



## Hyoshido

Ashtot said:


> what


It's a gay joke.



MayorEvvie said:


> xandra youre so much prettier when you smile


Xandra, kiss me u fool


----------



## himeki

Ashtot said:


> what



we're making ryoumarx jokes


----------



## Esphas

MayorEvvie said:


> we're making ryoumarx jokes



cringe


----------



## Cress

2 more weeks left Europe YOU CAN DO IT!!


----------



## Hyoshido

PuffleKirby21 said:


> 2 more weeks left Europe YOU CAN DO IT!!


I'm still ever hoping for a second chance at the special edition ;_;


----------



## himeki

Hyoshido said:


> I'm still ever hoping for a second chance at the special edition ;_;



give up m8


----------



## bloomwaker

Matt Mercer's singing voice.

For the DLC!


----------



## Cou

dapperlace said:


> Matt Mercer's singing voice.
> 
> For the DLC!


aaaaaaa mormormor


----------



## Kapriznyy

dapperlace said:


> Matt Mercer's singing voice.
> 
> For the DLC!



DID NOT KNOW THAT BOY COULD SING.

He pulled one over on me with Fates, man. I thought some of his other roles, Shigure included, were Todd Haberkorn for quite a while.


----------



## Holla

Finally S supported with Silas. Most adorable Female Corrin pairing I've done yet in my opinion (only done Subaki and Leo otherwise). The things he says are so sweet. 

Some of you guys may really dislike him but suit yourself. He's been kicking butt in my Revelation file and that was even before I had him paired with Female Corrin.


----------



## Holla

Is the DLC worth it? I'm short on money but rather tempted to buy it. I never really bought it for Awakening as I only got Awakening a few months ago. 

As for Fates, Map Pack 1 is rather pricey while Map Pack 2 isn't too bad. For those of you who have played the DLC for Fates what do you think? Is it worth it?


----------



## Ashtot

Holla said:


> Is the DLC worth it? I'm short on money but rather tempted to buy it. I never really bought it for Awakening as I only got Awakening a few months ago.
> 
> As for Fates, Map Pack 1 is rather pricey while Map Pack 2 isn't too bad. For those of you who have played the DLC for Fates what do you think? Is it worth it?



the xp map is terrible but the rest are decent


----------



## Holla

Ashtot said:


> the xp map is terrible but the rest are decent



Lol that's the only map I have bought. I only bought it since I'm fairly new to the series and wanted a way to do a bit of tweak grinding in Conquest. But I agree it's a pretty dumb map.


----------



## Ashtot

Holla said:


> Lol that's the only map I have bought. I only bought it since I'm fairly new to the series and wanted a way to do a bit of tweak grinding in Conquest. But I agree it's a pretty dumb map.



Yeah, it's honestly stupid because it's just a waste of money. The challenge maps give much better xp. In Awakening the xp map was a lot better.


----------



## bloomwaker

Ashtot said:


> Yeah, it's honestly stupid because it's just a waste of money. The challenge maps give much better xp. In Awakening the xp map was a lot better.



I think the EXP map is the only DLC map that gives EXP in Conquest, at least from experience.


----------



## Ashtot

dapperlace said:


> I think the EXP map is the only DLC map that gives EXP in Conquest, at least from experience.



Yes but it's still terrible.


----------



## bloomwaker

Yes, yes it is. 8(

I was kind of hoping we'd get Awakening's format for that DLC, especially since there are certain kids and characters you can only get later on, but DLC scales with story progress.


----------



## Ashtot

dapperlace said:


> Yes, yes it is. 8(
> 
> I was kind of hoping we'd get Awakening's format for that DLC, especially since there are certain kids and characters you can only get later on, but DLC scales with story progress.



Yep...


----------



## Cou

Holla said:


> Is the DLC worth it? I'm short on money but rather tempted to buy it. I never really bought it for Awakening as I only got Awakening a few months ago.
> 
> As for Fates, Map Pack 1 is rather pricey while Map Pack 2 isn't too bad. For those of you who have played the DLC for Fates what do you think? Is it worth it?



i find the map pack 1 pretty worth it and entertaining, lovin the dlc classes (wwwweeeee witch) and you actually get challenged from the maps separated from ur own game. i wouldn't say the exp map is too bad either tbh since its prob like the only way to max out ur stats if u were tryna make a competitive team; ya just gotta get used to the green thugs and you'll find the map a lot helpful. map pack 2 im not too keen to get, it adds story to the kids i believe but i usually just get dlc for extra class/skills so im not really into xtaker skills so ill prob just get it some other time.,, when i find extra $8 sitting around


----------



## himeki

http://www.nintendolife.com/news/20...ve_their_special_edition_pre-orders_cancelled
luckily im safe but you should check!


----------



## himeki

Nintendo are trying to make a special edition 2.0 lmao
http://store.nintendo.co.uk/games-3...on-dlc-t-shirt/11277829.html?widget_id=216696


----------



## bloomwaker

I think that happened in NA too, but that was due to something that happened with GameStop. 








Mmm.


----------



## himeki

dapperlace said:


> I think that happened in NA too, but that was due to something that happened with GameStop.



It's still stupid lol


----------



## JasonBurrows

I am feeling really sad right now... I have a *secure* pre-order for the Fire Emblem Fates - Limited Edition and yet I am not going to be able to unbox it whatsoever and play the actual game due to only having one copy...


----------



## himeki

JasonBurrows said:


> I am feeling really sad right now... I have a *secure* pre-order for the Fire Emblem Fates - Limited Edition and yet I am not going to be able to unbox it whatsoever and play the actual game due to only having one copy...


um
open the special edition carefully
take the game out and leave the rest in
take the game out the box
put the box back in
tape the box

boom.

or just get the dlc pack since that's the game anyway and you'll have it cheaper so


----------



## Cress

JasonBurrows said:


> I am feeling really sad right now... I have a *secure* pre-order for the Fire Emblem Fates - Limited Edition and yet I am not going to be able to unbox it whatsoever and play the actual game due to only having one copy...



Challenge: Name 5 characters from the game without using Google (and Corrin can't be an answer because he's in Smash and thats cheating). If you can't, you're ripping open that special edition and playing the game.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Anna, Lilith, Caeldori, Silas and Ryoma.


----------



## himeki

Hahah I have two copies of conquest arriving next Friday - my special edition and the conquest for my friends birthday lmao


----------



## himeki

omg so today i got an email from game saying "Important information about Fire Emblem Fates: Special Edition" and i fREAKED OUT THINKING IT WAS CANCELLED
but it was just them warning me that they were gonna start taking the money lmao


----------



## bloomwaker

MayorEvvie said:


> omg so today i got an email from game saying "Important information about Fire Emblem Fates: Special Edition" and i fREAKED OUT THINKING IT WAS CANCELLED
> but it was just them warning me that they were gonna start taking the money lmao



This was me when Amazon sent me my email, lmao. 

Hope your copy arrives safely!


----------



## himeki

dapperlace said:


> This was me when Amazon sent me my email, lmao.
> 
> Hope your copy arrives safely!



i think im just to hyped tbh
and thanks!


----------



## Holla

Paired Jakob with Azura in Revelation cause why not. It was so funny as Jakob was so overwhelmed when Azura told him how she felt about him that he fainted. Poor Jakob.


----------



## f11

Ten Strober voice actor of Azura sings Lost in Thoughts All Alone Live  (Birthright) here: http://youtu.be/4_cwzvwC1zY
She sound really good imo.


----------



## Kapriznyy

Holla said:


> Paired Jakob with Azura in Revelation cause why not. It was so funny as Jakob was so overwhelmed when Azura told him how she felt about him that he fainted. Poor Jakob.



This is the only pairing I ever do for Jakob (and the resulting Dwyer is A+ as a butler ♥). He's kind of a jerk to everyone else in his supports, but his conversations with Azura were nice, I think.


----------



## Holla

Just finished grinding S Supports in Revelation, boy it sure takes forever with so many characters. Should be worth it though I enjoy the children characters.


----------



## JasonBurrows

So everyone... I would like you to please answer honestly... Who here from the UK has a pre-order for the Fire Emblem Fates - Limited Edition?


----------



## himeki

JasonBurrows said:


> So everyone... I would like you to please answer honestly... Who here from the UK has a pre-order for the Fire Emblem Fates - Limited Edition?



hi

i also have a preorder of conquest for my friends birthday and she also preordered the cover plates and map pack one for mine so

im getting all the content i can


----------



## Hyoshido

If only Nintendo were nice enough to give us another chance at the limited edition.


----------



## himeki

Hyoshido said:


> If only Nintendo were nice enough to give us another chance at the limited edition.



this is Nintendo what do you expect :/

TBH you can actually find reasonable eBay listings ATM


----------



## Trundle

conquest is best route holy crap silas sucks


----------



## Holla

Trundle said:


> conquest is best route holy crap silas sucks



It depends I find he was Ok for me in Birthright, terrible in Conquest, but in Revelation he's one of my best units he's about as good as my Xander if not a little bit better.

Exciting that Europe is finally getting the game. I'm almost finished it myself though. Just at the tail end of Revelation here now.


----------



## himeki

Holla said:


> It depends I find he was Ok for me in Birthright, terrible in Conquest, but in Revelation he's one of my best units he's about as good as my Xander if not a little bit better.
> 
> Exciting that Europe is finally getting the game. I'm almost finished it myself though. Just at the tail end of Revelation here now.


trust me im going crazy now


----------



## Holla

Just finished Revelation! Definitely liked it the best of the three paths.

Loved the touch of the original Fire Emblem theme during the final scene.


----------



## himeki

4 days


----------



## himeki

ok so game has finally started packing my order heres hoping royal mail does something good for once

- - - Post Merge - - -

also nintendo has started selling all dlc on the uk store!
http://store.nintendo.co.uk/games/n...ownloadable-content-dlc.list?widget_id=216697


----------



## JasonBurrows

MayorEvvie said:


> ok so game has finally started packing my order heres hoping royal mail does something good for once


lmfao... I have already had my Fire Emblem Fates - Limited Edition despatched... XD

Did GAME.co.uk charge you the correct GAME price of ?489.93?


----------



## himeki

JasonBurrows said:


> lmfao... I have already had my Fire Emblem Fates - Limited Edition despatched... XD
> 
> Did GAME.co.uk charge you the correct GAME price of ?489.93?



wow so funny haha im laughing so much.

i got charged 68.50 because i decided to use some reward points


----------



## Wolfycheeks

I don't know if it's just me, but does anyone else feel like there's more female characters in fates then males? I don't know, I just noticed it I guess. A looot of females in the trailers etc. I also feel like awakening had a better trailer, and it looked better in general, I don't know why. Not too fond of the 'pick a side' or the different stories of fire emblem fates.. I wish it was just one game, not all these games and stories and endings and stuff.


----------



## JasonBurrows

MayorEvvie said:
			
		

> i got charged 68.50 because i decided to use some reward points


That is bad... You might now owe GAME a *serious* amount of money... They should have charged you the right price...



Wolfycheeks said:


> I wish it was just one game


It is *basically* just one game (3 in 1) with the super elusive Fire Emblem Fates Special Edition that has sold out practically everywhere... XD


----------



## himeki

Wolfycheeks said:


> I don't know if it's just me, but does anyone else feel like there's more female characters in fates then males? I don't know, I just noticed it I guess. A looot of females in the trailers etc. I also feel like awakening had a better trailer, and it looked better in general, I don't know why. Not too fond of the 'pick a side' or the different stories of fire emblem fates.. I wish it was just one game, not all these games and stories and endings and stuff.



nope i know from experience ive run out of females to draw for the fates challenge

- - - Post Merge - - -



JasonBurrows said:


> That is bad... You might now owe GAME a *serious* amount of money... They should have charged you the right price...
> 
> It is *basically* just one game (3 in 1) with the super elusive Fire Emblem Fates Special Edition that has sold out practically everywhere... XD



lmao ur not funny yano


----------



## JasonBurrows

MayorEvvie said:


> lmao ur not funny yano


Oh well... I wasn't intending to be funny... This is a very *SERIOUS* topic MayorEvvie... I would NEVER be funny with a massive corporation such as GAME...

I bet GAME are discussing you not paying the full price and considering taking you to court to get the remaining ?421.43.

*Anyway... I have got it waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay worse than you...
I scored a copy of the Fire Emblem Fates Special Edition and I cannot seriously ever play it...*


----------



## bloomwaker

Wolfycheeks said:


> I don't know if it's just me, but does anyone else feel like there's more female characters in fates then males? I don't know, I just noticed it I guess. A looot of females in the trailers etc. I also feel like awakening had a better trailer, and it looked better in general, I don't know why. Not too fond of the 'pick a side' or the different stories of fire emblem fates.. I wish it was just one game, not all these games and stories and endings and stuff.



They have to have a certain number of guys and girls to be able to make the children, I believe they're about evenly split as well, maybe give or take one or two. Corrin will also throw things off, because they tilt the balance towards their end, and the kids' balance towards the opposite gender. 

@Jason: I got my Special Edition for like... $60? Amazon Prime discount and some credit card points. I pay what I want, BOYZ. And if you're trying to get people to maybe not call you braggy, I'd make your posts more subtle, or maybe not make them at all? You always have this incredible need to mention that you have something multiple times for some reason and it's kind of grating.


----------



## JasonBurrows

dapperlace said:


> And if you're trying to get people to maybe not call you braggy, I'd make your posts more subtle, or maybe not make them at all? You always have this incredible need to mention that you have something multiple times for some reason and it's kind of grating.


But I don't have THIS multiple times... That is the worst thing for me... 

Anyway. Forget my issues...
The most important thing is that MayorEvvie might owe GAME a lot of money now...


----------



## Wolfycheeks

Ok, it makes sense they would need an even amount of males/females for the children part yes. But I just saw more girls in the pictures etc, now that I take a second glance at it I suppose it's okay. Also I haven't finished Awakening, do the games have something to do with each other? I'm at the part where.. well.. ehm.. chapter 9! Yes! (i cri evry tiem)


----------



## Holla

Wolfycheeks said:


> Ok, it makes sense they would need an even amount of males/females for the children part yes. But I just saw more girls in the pictures etc, now that I take a second glance at it I suppose it's okay. Also I haven't finished Awakening, do the games have something to do with each other? I'm at the part where.. well.. ehm.. chapter 9! Yes! (i cri evry tiem)



The two games are nearly completely unrelated from each other. There might be an odd reference to Awakening here or there, but you can totally play through fates and not know a thing about the story in Awakening.


----------



## piichinu

Ik someone who got conquest in the mail 3 days early in EU


----------



## JasonBurrows

shiida said:


> Ik someone who got conquest in the mail 3 days early in EU


I am looking forward to my really rare Fire Emblem Fates Limited Edition as it was despatched yesterday.


----------



## himeki

JasonBurrows said:


> The most important thing is that MayorEvvie might owe GAME a lot of money now...



No, I don't.




shiida said:


> Ik someone who got conquest in the mail 3 days early in EU



nintendo uk store has a tendency to ship things out too early, my new 3ds arrived a day before release and the copy of conquest i bought for my friend's birthday gift is set to arrive tomorrow so

one of my friends is in germany tho, she wont get hers for a few days :/




JasonBurrows said:


> I am looking forward to my really rare Fire Emblem Fates Limited Edition as it was despatched yesterday.



seriously stop trying to brag, we realise it was dispatched yesterday and we realise it's somewhat rare.
tbh if i didnt get a special edition it wouldn't bother me, i would have just got the birthright+dlc pack since it has the tshirt and theme even though im getting it anyway


----------



## bloomwaker

As Plato once said:



> Wise men speak because they have something to say; Fools because they have to say something.



I never seem to get things early. I think this is because the centers that Amazon and GameStop ship to me from are really close to my house, distance-wise. It would be about an hour drive to either one, if it was a normal drive and not a delivery truck ride. 

GameStop ships from Texas and then the item arrives in California the night before, and Amazon typically sends my item out at 2 a.m. the day of release. Maybe one day I'll have an 'I got this early!' story, but for now, I'm just glad my things arrive at all! The day Fates released in NA I was a little disastrous ball of nerves.


----------



## himeki

dapperlace said:


> As Plato once said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never seem to get things early. I think this is because the centers that Amazon and GameStop ship to me from are really close to my house, distance-wise. It would be about an hour drive to either one, if it was a normal drive and not a delivery truck ride.
> 
> GameStop ships from Texas and then the item arrives in California the night before, and Amazon typically sends my item out at 2 a.m. the day of release. Maybe one day I'll have an 'I got this early!' story, but for now, I'm just glad my things arrive at all! The day Fates released in NA I was a little disastrous ball of nerves.



im still at school most of the day so honestly theres not much i can do


----------



## piichinu

JasonBurrows said:


> I am looking forward to my really rare Fire Emblem Fates Limited Edition as it was despatched yesterday.



LOL ur telling this to the wrong person about 3 months late IDC u pos stfu for once


----------



## JasonBurrows

shiida said:


> LOL ur telling this to the wrong person about 3 months late IDC u pos stfu for once


I cannot help that Nintendo and GAME UK messed it all up and it has become really super mega rare now, ya know...


----------



## bloomwaker

MayorEvvie said:


> im still at school most of the day so honestly theres not much i can do



Oh, I see! Well, at least you'll have something to look forward to when you get home, I hope!


----------



## Aronthaer

I wanna finish the three paths but after beating Birthright and Conquest I'm stuck at the end of Revelations lmao

Revelations chapters 1-22: Aw yeaaa, this is a breeze after Conquest!
Chapter 23: NONONO OH GOD WHY


----------



## Cress

Aronthaer said:


> I wanna finish the three paths but after beating Birthright and Conquest I'm stuck at the end of Revelations lmao
> 
> Revelations chapters 1-22: Aw yeaaa, this is a breeze after Conquest!
> Chapter 23: NONONO OH GOD WHY



Just wait until you get to Chapter 25


----------



## himeki

JasonBurrows said:


> I cannot help that Nintendo and GAME UK messed it all up and it has become really super mega rare now, ya know...


its still not rare tbh, a lot of people have them lmao.


dapperlace said:


> Oh, I see! Well, at least you'll have something to look forward to when you get home, I hope!


tbh the wait is just gonna be pure torture


also i finished my fates drawing challenge and im kinda sad because now i dont really have any motivation to draw.......


----------



## bloomwaker

MayorEvvie said:


> its still not rare tbh, a lot of people have them lmao.
> 
> tbh the wait is just gonna be pure torture
> 
> 
> also i finished my fates drawing challenge and im kinda sad because now i dont really have any motivation to draw.......



Draw characters in promoted classes who maybe don't start out that way?


----------



## JasonBurrows

MayorEvvie said:


> its still not rare tbh, a lot of people have them lmao.


The Out Of Srock sign on Nintendo UK's Official Store is all I need to see to disagree with you.


----------



## Akira-chan

JasonBurrows said:


> The Out Of Srock sign on Nintendo UK's Official Store is all I need to see to disagree with you.



let me ask you one thing rlly fast


Who cares?!


----------



## himeki

JasonBurrows said:


> The Out Of Srock sign on Nintendo UK's Official Store is all I need to see to disagree with you.



just because something is sold out doesn't mean it's rare

it's like saying the cardcaptor Sakura manga is rare because it's out of print .-.


----------



## bloomwaker

It's a bit unfortunate that the ignore feature in this forum is so limited.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Akira-chan said:


> let me ask you one thing rlly fast
> 
> 
> Who cares?!


I do. 

Oh lol. I just noticed I made a grammatical error on my post. Oh well. CBA to edit it now...


----------



## himeki

dapperlace said:


> It's a bit unfortunate that the ignore feature in this forum is so limited.



yep. seriously they need to make it so the users are fully invisible to you


----------



## piichinu

JasonBurrows said:


> I cannot help that Nintendo and GAME UK messed it all up and it has become really super mega rare now, ya know...



dude its liike $200 on ebay how on earth is that rare


----------



## JasonBurrows

shiida said:


> dude its liike $200 on ebay how on earth is that rare


That is a horrible price for a game that is much less at retail.


----------



## piichinu

JasonBurrows said:


> That is a horrible price for a game that is much less at retail.



but its not rare...if thats rare to u, ur collection of game stuff must be pretty easy...


----------



## Matt0106

Omg is there more bragging... again???? I thought he only did this with amiibos...


----------



## piichinu

Matt0106 said:


> Omg is there more bragging... again???? I thought he only did this with amiibos...



he tends to overcompensate 

--

anywho visit my siegcastle that im still working on:
01957-15343-38807-46423


----------



## Matt0106

shiida said:


> he tends to overcompensate
> 
> --
> 
> anywho visit my siegcastle that im still working on:
> 01957-15343-38807-46423



Oh brother... and ooooh ill visit


----------



## himeki

Matt0106 said:


> Omg is there more bragging... again???? I thought he only did this with amiibos...



oh god remember when he used to copy and paste his list of like 100 amiibos in every thread possible


----------



## bloomwaker

I'm fairly sure we haven't seen the last of that either. The tags in the main thread, though, haha. 

In Fates-related news, now that I've picked up my Lunatic runs again, I feel a strange mix of Relaxation and challenge (though I did do a bit of grinding). The map I just did (non-DLC) gives so many good items. *_*


----------



## himeki

dapperlace said:


> I'm fairly sure we haven't seen the last of that either. The tags in the main thread, though, haha.
> 
> In Fates-related news, now that I've picked up my Lunatic runs again, I feel a strange mix of Relaxation and challenge (though I did do a bit of grinding). The map I just did (non-DLC) gives so many good items. *_*



rip haha
i cant even do lunatic awakening i cant get past the first map lmfao

tho where are the fates badges in the badge arcade?? i need to fill my home menu with leo uwu


----------



## bloomwaker

For NA, the badges came out either the day before, of, or after the game came out, I can't quite remember. I think it was before? 

Lunatic in Awakening is harder than Lunatic in Fates, I believe, at last from experience.


----------



## himeki

Anyone had their orders from GAME shipped yet? Mine still is listed as "packing" and it says 2-3 business days for delivery...


----------



## JasonBurrows

MayorEvvie said:


> Anyone had their orders from GAME shipped yet? Mine still is listed as "packing" and it says 2-3 business days for delivery...


You might have got more efficient despatch if you had paid the full amount to them...


----------



## himeki

JasonBurrows said:


> You might have got more efficient despatch if you had paid the full amount to them...



oh for fūcks sake im genuinely trying to find an actual answer here


----------



## bloomwaker

I'm not really sure how shipping works there but certain companies can send a package out in the wee hours of the morning and still have it delivered on time. 

Of course, it also depends on the method of shipping you selected. If you set it to arrive the day of, then it will, but 3-4 business days as an option typically means it arrives 3-4 business days after it comes out. To get things to arrive the day of release from GameStop, I typically have to select 1-day delivery, and they have to shove it in an airplane since it comes from another state, lol.


----------



## JasonBurrows

MayorEvvie said:


> oh for fūcks sake im genuinely trying to find an actual answer here


Alright fine. I have had my pre-orders despatched the day before and they have still arrived for release.


----------



## himeki

dapperlace said:


> I'm not really sure how shipping works there but certain companies can send a package out in the wee hours of the morning and still have it delivered on time.
> 
> Of course, it also depends on the method of shipping you selected. If you set it to arrive the day of, then it will, but 3-4 business days as an option typically means it arrives 3-4 business days after it comes out. To get things to arrive the day of release from GameStop, I typically have to select 1-day delivery, and they have to shove it in an airplane since it comes from another state, lol.



I said 2-3 business days because it said it would arrive on release day :/


----------



## JasonBurrows

MayorEvvie said:
			
		

> I said 2-3 business days because it said it would arrive on release day :/


At least you're getting it MayorEvvie... Think of the people that missed out completely before you feel crap about your order being potentially 'late'... Ugh...

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Just an update. I received a text message today from Royal Mail saying that my item will be delivered today.
The only item I am literally waiting for is my Fire Emblem Fates - Limited Edition.


----------



## bloomwaker

Hmm... I hope there's no issue, then. Maybe it just means you're really close to one of their shipping centers? Either way, good luck! ;o; I hope it arrives safely.


----------



## JasonBurrows

dapperlace said:


> Hmm... I hope there's no issue, then. Maybe it just means you're really close to one of their shipping centers? Either way, good luck! ;o; I hope it arrives safely.


I can't believe MayorEvvie is moaning about this when there are so many people who have missed out on this elusive item... I feel so crap reading the awful thing about how it is the end of the world due to MayorEvvie's copy being potentially late...

*Shall I stop now? I'm only teasing guys...*


----------



## tearypastel

JasonBurrows said:


> I can't believe MayorEvvie is moaning about this when there are so many people who have missed out on this elusive item... I feel so crap reading the awful thing about how it is the end of the world due to MayorEvvie's copy being potentially late...
> 
> *Shall I stop now? I'm only teasing guys...*



omg i don't even ever post in this thread but shut up
teasing is different from being plain rude and annoying


----------



## JasonBurrows

tearypastel said:


> omg i don't even ever post in this thread but shut up
> teasing is different from being plain rude and annoying


I fail to see how I am being rude? I not once have been nasty to any person in this topic. I haven't been abusive whatsoever. Being rude is basically being abusive.

I just want the fortunate people to think of the unfortunate people before feeling upset about their copy that they are guaranteed to get.

Now I have a friend on Twitter. They got messed around by GAME and now they cannot get their copy from Nintendo UK Official Store. So I emailed Nintendo to see if something can be done as a friend.


----------



## himeki

JasonBurrows said:


> I fail to see how I am being rude? I not once have been nasty to any person in this topic. I haven't been abusive whatsoever. Being rude is basically being abusive.
> 
> I just want the fortunate people to think of the unfortunate people before feeling upset about their copy that they are guaranteed to get.
> 
> Now I have a friend on Twitter. They got messed around by GAME and now they cannot get their copy from Nintendo UK Official Store. So I emailed Nintendo to see if something can be done as a friend.



You're being sarcastic and rude


----------



## bloomwaker

JasonBurrows said:


> I fail to see how I am being rude? I not once have been nasty to any person in this topic. I haven't been abusive whatsoever. Being rude is basically being abusive.
> 
> *I just want the fortunate people to think of the unfortunate people* before feeling upset about their copy that they are guaranteed to get.
> 
> Now I have a friend on Twitter. They got messed around by GAME and now they cannot get their copy from Nintendo UK Official Store. So I emailed Nintendo to see if something can be done as a friend.



And yet you constantly feel the need to mention things that YOU are getting that OTHERS might not (that is oh so super rare aren't you special), repeatedly, to the point where multiple people have to point out that you're bragging, in either this thread, or amiibo threads, or threads where you brag about a thing that isn't even related to the topic you're bragging about. 

You also choose to continue despite multiple people pointing out that your behavior is kind of obnoxious, but now you're trying to come across as the kind of person that cares. After your behavior, it just doesn't read that way. It just kind of sounds like you're trying to brag about what a good person you are, because everything else you do has conditioned me to think that way about you. You don't learn your lesson, you just find some other thread to brag in until people get tired of this kind of thing there, too. Ayayay.


----------



## JasonBurrows

dapperlace said:


> And yet you constantly feel the need to mention things that YOU are getting that OTHERS might not (that is oh so super rare aren't you special), repeatedly, to the point where multiple people have to point out that you're bragging, in either this thread, or amiibo threads, or threads where you brag about a thing that isn't even related to the topic you're bragging about.
> 
> You also choose to continue despite multiple people pointing out that your behavior is kind of obnoxious, but now you're trying to come across as the kind of person that cares. After your behavior, it just doesn't read that way. It just kind of sounds like you're trying to brag about what a good person you are, because everything else you do has conditioned me to think that way about you. You don't learn your lesson, you just find some other thread to brag in until people get tired of this kind of thing there, too. Ayayay.


I'm sorry...  Please forgive me... 

I don't post my amiibo list anymore unless in a spoiler because I made a promise to Tina.
I have kept that promise for months now. So I'm not as bad as you are all making me out to seem...


----------



## piichinu

i thought awakening and conquest lunatic were about same tier tbh
but ngl birthright and lunatic like...aren't lunatic at all


----------



## himeki

JasonBurrows said:


> I can't believe MayorEvvie is moaning about this when there are so many people who have missed out on this elusive item... I feel so crap reading the awful thing about how it is the end of the world due to MayorEvvie's copy being potentially late...
> 
> *Shall I stop now? I'm only teasing guys...*



by the way I never said it was the end of the world


----------



## JasonBurrows

MayorEvvie said:


> by the way I never said it was the end of the world


I know... I know...
Honestly I was just having some fun by teasing. I am not bragging despite it looking like it as I made a promise to Tina which I intend to keep.

I am the *exact same* at my college. I tease people. But the staff know I NEVER intend to annoy...

By the way. I like your user title of Nohrian Princess MayorEvvie. 

I have been thinking about purchasing both games seperately as there is NO WAY I will be unboxing my Fire Emblem Fates - Limited Edition.
So does anyone have any suggestions as to which one I should play first when I do get around to buying them seperately?


----------



## himeki

lmfao the copy i bought for my friend has apparently arrived 

welp at least i get my T shirt today :')


----------



## JasonBurrows

MayorEvvie said:


> lmfao the copy i bought for my friend has apparently arrived
> 
> welp at least i get my T shirt today :')


awesome.


----------



## Matt0106

MayorEvvie said:


> oh god remember when he used to copy and paste his list of like 100 amiibos in every thread possible



Oh don't even remind me

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> lmfao the copy i bought for my friend has apparently arrived
> 
> welp at least i get my T shirt today :')



Still something right? xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



shiida said:


> i thought awakening and conquest lunatic were about same tier tbh
> but ngl birthright and lunatic like...aren't lunatic at all



It's easier?? Thank god!


----------



## JasonBurrows

Matt0106 said:


> Oh don't even remind me


It is closer to 200 amiibo now. 
But enough about that... I don't care for amiibo right now...


----------



## himeki

JasonBurrows said:


> It is closer to 200 amiibo now.
> But enough about that... I don't care for amiibo right now...



ah look, the person who doesn't actually want to play it gets it first


----------



## JasonBurrows

MayorEvvie said:


> ah look, the person who doesn't actually want to play it gets it first


I will play it, but I will get the two individual games seperately and will play them then. There is no point devaluing my Fire Emblem Fates - Limited Edition...


----------



## Lancelot

All you moaners and Im just sat here crying about how poor I am


----------



## piichinu

Matt0106 said:


> Oh don't even remind me
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Still something right? xD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> It's easier?? Thank god!



oops, meant to say birthright and revelation lunatic are hardly lunatic. my b


----------



## himeki

ok the shirt is really comfy i mean the design is kinda weird cut for the conquest one (they cut camilla off lmfao) but its actually nice ^^ bear in mind its in japanese sizing tho, its smaller then i thought it would be


----------



## Hyoshido

MayorEvvie said:


> ah look, the person who doesn't actually want to play it gets it first


That could've been my copy and everything but naaaaaah fam.

That's gonna sit alone and be unplayed :^(


----------



## himeki

Hyoshido said:


> That could've been my copy and everything but naaaaaah fam.
> 
> That's gonna sit alone and be unplayed :^(



i dont get collectors tbh 
like youre spending ?70
for pretty much a box?

and hyo rip :/ i guess you should just save ?200 and buy it on ebay lol


----------



## Hyoshido

MayorEvvie said:


> and hyo rip :/ i guess you should just save ?200 and buy it on ebay lol


Nah, I'd just have to skip fates (I'm not paying ?200 for anything like that) I'd rather spend ?200 upgrading my PC :^U


----------



## r a t

I can't get it until the 27th rip
I bet everyone would've more or less completed the game by then lmao


----------



## bloomwaker

MayorEvvie said:


> i dont get collectors tbh
> like youre spending ?70
> for pretty much a box?
> 
> and hyo rip :/ i guess you should just save ?200 and buy it on ebay lol



The Special Edition in NA was just the price of all the paths combined, $40+$20+20 (plus tax), with the mini art book and this cute pouch that I still use. Early access to Revelation as well, since it was on the cartridge along with Birthright and Conquest. I'd say it was a pretty sweet deal for anyone who planned to play all three to begin with. Is he EU version significantly higher in price or something?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Rosetti said:


> I can't get it until the 27th rip
> I bet everyone would've more or less completed the game by then lmao



It took me a week to complete the whole thing, but that's because I had NO life. Also, I always go easymode on my first run because I'm horribly impatient and I need to finish stories before running into spoilers.

Poor EU, fighting the good fight. I hope no one ruined it for you guys. ;;


----------



## himeki

dapperlace said:


> The Special Edition in NA was just the price of all the paths combined, $40+$20+20 (plus tax), with the mini art book and this cute pouch that I still use. Early access to Revelation as well, since it was on the cartridge along with Birthright and Conquest. I'd say it was a pretty sweet deal for anyone who planned to play all three to begin with. Is he EU version significantly higher in price or something?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> It took me a week to complete the whole thing, but that's because I had NO life. Also, I always go easymode on my first run because I'm horribly impatient and I need to finish stories before running into spoilers.
> 
> Poor EU, fighting the good fight. I hope no one ruined it for you guys. ;;



Wow, you got it cheaper o.o Its (equivalent of) $102.35  each path is ?18 and the main game is ?39.99 and if you get it from nintendo (or just bought a gift copy from nintendo so i could get the free sht) you got a tshirt, 3ds theme, stupid pointless coin, steelbook, artbook, poster and early access to revelations


----------



## FancyThat

My copy hasn't arrived yet but hopefully will tomorrow, super excited to play.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Rosetti said:


> I can't get it until the 27th rip
> I bet everyone would've more or less completed the game by then lmao


No I won't have completed the game by then...
I am not opening mine whatsoever... Not even if someone paid me to open it...


----------



## himeki

JasonBurrows said:


> No I won't have completed the game by then...
> I am not opening mine whatsoever... Not even if someone paid me to open it...



waste of ?70 you could have just bought the box

and anyway, if youre being so considerate to your friend why not just sell *yours* to them considering you dont even plan to play it?


----------



## JasonBurrows

MayorEvvie said:


> waste of ?70 you could have just bought the box
> 
> and anyway, if youre being so considerate to your friend why not just sell *yours* to them considering you dont even plan to play it?


Because *they* have one of the Limited Editions themselves, but just without the Home Theme and Coin... Thank you Mayor'Rude'Evvie.


----------



## himeki

JasonBurrows said:


> Because *they* have one of the Limited Editions themselves, but just without the Home Theme and Coin... Thank you Mayor'Rude'Evvie.



wtf is your problem
if they have one without the home theme and coin then its really not a problem? the home theme will be available when revelations comes out and the coin is literally a bit of metal


----------



## Aronthaer

Guys, saving copies of limited editions is completely normal: the value goes up over time. Buying an empty box means nothing: It's an investment to make more money down the road. y'all calm down.


----------



## bloomwaker

Aronthaer said:


> Guys, saving copies of limited editions is completely normal: the value goes up over time. Buying an empty box means nothing: It's an investment to make more money down the road. y'all calm down.



I don't think it would be as much of a problem for people if Jason wasn't a habitual bragger. 

"Oh look at me and all of my amiibo and all of my rare things that I have that other people won't have because it's oh so rare. Did I mention I have a lot of rare stuff that a lot of other people won't get it? Oh, you missed out? What a shame, look at me with all of my rare stuff!" 

It would be one thing if he gave an air that he really cared about the stuff mentioned it maybe once or twice, and then moved on, but no. He has to repeatedly call attention to it like a little kid waving their hands going: "Look at me! Pay attention to me! I'm so special, I have special stuff of specialness!" 

There is absolutely nothing wrong with being a collector, and having an appreciation for things, but repeatedly, and seemingly deliberately rubbing it in people's faces is pretty rude. That compounded with the fact that there are people that wanted this that would have actually used it AND the goodies inside is just the salt to a wound.

If it were any other person telling me that they were going to buy it just to stare at it I would think, "Oh, what a shame. It's your money I guess." When Jason does this, thanks to all of his previous actions, it starts to feel kind of gross.


----------



## himeki

dapperlace said:


> I don't think it would be as much of a problem for people if Jason wasn't a habitual bragger.
> 
> "Oh look at me and all of my amiibo and all of my rare things that I have that other people won't have because it's oh so rare. Did I mention I have a lot of rare stuff that a lot of other people won't get it? Oh, you missed out? What a shame, look at me with all of my rare stuff!"
> 
> It would be one thing if he gave an air that he really cared about the stuff mentioned it maybe once or twice, and then moved on, but no. He has to repeatedly call attention to it like a little kid waving their hands going: "Look at me! Pay attention to me! I'm so special, *I have special stuff of specialness!*"
> 
> There is absolutely nothing wrong with being a collector, and having an appreciation for things, but repeatedly, and seemingly deliberately rubbing it in people's faces is pretty rude. That compounded with the fact that there are people that wanted this that would have actually used it AND the goodies inside is just the salt to a wound.
> 
> If it were any other person telling me that they were going to buy it just to stare at it I would think, "Oh, what a shame. It's your money I guess." When Jason does this, thanks to all of his previous actions, it starts to feel kind of gross.


that line tho

but yeah, im fine with collectors ( i dont get it, but meh) but when they brag its just like??? someone could have used that and enjoyed that


----------



## piichinu

i think we can all agree on the fact that jason is socially underdeveloped meaning he does not understand how to socialize properly yet so we can ignore him and pretend hes that one kid that used to brag about their lunches in like second grade or whatever. 

anyway

waiting for that point blank..IDC about these takers. 
if u have the DLC a new one was released today. just a reminder


----------



## JasonBurrows

I'm sorry guys.


----------



## Matt0106

JasonBurrows said:


> Because *they* have one of the Limited Editions themselves, but just without the Home Theme and Coin... Thank you Mayor'Rude'Evvie.



She's not being rude. She's just saying that the Special Edition you have is just literally going to waste. There are others who wanted it and that one copy could've actually been put to good use. I can understand you're a collector, but saying "OOOOOOH I HAVE A SPECIAL EDITION THAT A LOT OF PEOPLE WANT... and I can't play it." sounds very braggy and very obnoxious, and by the way, don't say you "CAN'T" play it, because here are four easy steps you could use. 1) Open the box. 2) Take out the game 3) Insert the game and 4) Play. It ain't rocket science. So don't say that you can't play when meanwhile the box is sitting right in front of you. Then again this is all my opinion, so what do I know?

- - - Post Merge - - -



JasonBurrows said:


> I'm sorry guys.



Okay, just realize what you're saying next time because there are probably a lot people who are upset that they didn't get it, and you boasting only makes it worse. Just try to be more aware of your actions.  No one here hates you; we just don't find that kind of behavior cool.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Matt0106 said:


> She's not being rude. She's just saying that the Special Edition you have is just literally going to waste. There are others who wanted it and that one copy could've actually been put to good use. I can understand you're a collector, but saying "OOOOOOH I HAVE A SPECIAL EDITION THAT A LOT OF PEOPLE WANT... and I can't play it." sounds very braggy and very obnoxious, and by the way, don't say you "CAN'T" play it, because here are four easy steps you could use. 1) Open the box. 2) Take out the game 3) Insert the game and 4) Play. It ain't rocket science. So don't say that you can't play when meanwhile the box is sitting right in front of you. Then again this is all my opinion, so what do I know?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, just realize what you're saying next time because there are probably a lot people who are upset that they didn't get it, and you boasting only makes it worse. Just try to be more aware of your actions.  No one here hates you; we just don't find that kind of behavior cool.


I understand.

MayorEvvie and everyone affected by my idiocy...
I am deeply apologetic.


----------



## himeki

JasonBurrows said:


> I understand.
> 
> MayorEvvie and everyone affected by my idiocy...
> I am deeply apologetic.



lol k

- - - Post Merge - - -

Happy Fates Day, Mainland EU!


----------



## bloomwaker

Go forth! If you'd like to add me or share castle addresses let me know when you get there! I'm on a relatively new file (only on chapter 10 or 11) so my team will be pretty easy to stomp once you get to around that point as well, haha. I need to do the dishes, but I'll be posting my castle address shortly after. If you add me via friend code, let me know so I can add back!


----------



## himeki

AND NOW FATES IS OUT WORLDWIDE!!!


----------



## Matt0106

MayorEvvie said:


> AND NOW FATES IS OUT WORLDWIDE!!!



WOOHOOO YESSS


----------



## Yatogami

Yayyy for everyone!

If anyone would like to add me, I'll give my castle codes~
I have Hoshido and Nohr completed, planning on doing Valla soon!


----------



## bloomwaker

Someone's cursed to disappear now. :O


----------



## Ayaya

Anyone knows how to update your inbox/visitor list? I think I've asked this before but it's happening again, I don't get any notifs that my friends visited my castle D:


----------



## Aronthaer

Congrats Europe! I've almost finished all three, so let me just say you have a wave of feels headed your way 

Anyone want to try my "Which Fire Emblem: Fates royal are you?" quiz? feedback would be appreciated!

https://www.playbuzz.com/zacharyp13/which-fire-emblem-fates-royal-are-you#half


----------



## bloomwaker

Aronthaer said:


> Congrats Europe! I've almost finished all three, so let me just say you have a wave of feels headed your way
> 
> Anyone want to try my "Which Fire Emblem: Fates royal are you?" quiz? feedback would be appreciated!
> 
> https://www.playbuzz.com/zacharyp13/which-fire-emblem-fates-royal-are-you#half



I got Sakura !


----------



## Cress

Aronthaer said:


> Congrats Europe! I've almost finished all three, so let me just say you have a wave of feels headed your way
> 
> Anyone want to try my "Which Fire Emblem: Fates royal are you?" quiz? feedback would be appreciated!
> 
> https://www.playbuzz.com/zacharyp13/which-fire-emblem-fates-royal-are-you#half



That was pretty fun! 


I honestly can't tell which one I'm the closest to, so I'll just accept Ryoma.


----------



## piichinu

Ayaya said:


> Anyone knows how to update your inbox/visitor list? I think I've asked this before but it's happening again, I don't get any notifs that my friends visited my castle D:



the crystal globe, then
1. update data to update the numbers on your card
or
2. you gotta go to the "feedback" tab or results

- - - Post Merge - - -

not really surprised 






except for the inferiority complex thing tho...i saw that question and i was like, oh, thats gotta be for leo or takumi..but i didnt pick it


----------



## Aronthaer

shiida said:


> the crystal globe, then
> 1. update data to update the numbers on your card
> or
> 2. you gotta go to the "feedback" tab or results
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> not really surprised
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> except for the inferiority complex thing tho...i saw that question and i was like, oh, thats gotta be for leo or takumi..but i didnt pick it



Hey, I'm Leo too!

When I made the test and tested it for the first time, I answered the questions honestly, hoping to get Leo (Because I KNOW that he's the most like me lmao) and I did. that's when I figured it was accurate enough.


----------



## Holla

Yep, sounds about right to me. I'm extremely shy and quiet and a loner. I'm also bad at putting myself down for stupid things (kinda like how Sakura thinks she's worthless in battle and just gets in the way, when really she does more than her part as a healer).

I wish I was more like Elise to be honest she's so outgoing and positive and cheerful. That's not me though so oh well.


----------



## himeki

leo, which is who i plan to s support lmfao

also, badges are on the UK badge arcade!!!! got leo and doubles for the others in his set, also got a few icon badges !


----------



## Matt0106

I got Hinoka lol. Nice to know that I'm fierce, and I'm a guy so makeup is not something I'm interested in, but should I feel weird about this?? xD


----------



## JasonBurrows

Hey guys. I saw Nintendo UK's tweet about the new badges...
I honestly don't like how the exclusive theme included in the Nintendo Badge Arcade is Animal Crossing and not Fire Emblem...

*See... I can have a meaningful non-braggy conversation guys...*


----------



## himeki

wait sorry gotta correct my previous day
fates is released worldwide
except for me


----------



## Matt0106

JasonBurrows said:


> Hey guys. I saw Nintendo UK's tweet about the new badges...
> I honestly don't like how the exclusive theme included in the Nintendo Badge Arcade is Animal Crossing and not Fire Emblem...
> 
> *See... I can have a meaningful non-braggy conversation guys...*



I guess it's because Birthright, Conquest, and Revelations have their own themes in the Theme Shop. They're out in Japan and North America, so you'll get them as well.

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> wait sorry gotta correct my previous day
> fates is released worldwide
> except for me



Didn't get it yet?


----------



## himeki

Matt0106 said:


> I guess it's because Birthright, Conquest, and Revelations have their own themes in the Theme Shop. They're out in Japan and North America, so you'll get them as well.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't get it yet?


nope, and the post has been already today. now im the only one out of my friends who doesn't have theirs.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Someone told me that the Fire Emblem Fates - Limited Edition was made available at GAME.co.uk again a few minutes ago.
But I checked the page just now and it said "Sorry, this product is currently out of stock"


----------



## Matt0106

MayorEvvie said:


> nope, and the post has been already today. now im the only one out of my friends who doesn't have theirs.



Aw, well I'm sure you'll get it soon. Believe me, it's worth the wait.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

OMGGGG I love this game but whyyyyyyy they should have allowed japanese VA's with subs and not censor it by taking these scenes out with the otome-style skinship romancing ;; I crai over this -



Spoiler: Possible spoiler? albeit removed











Im just downright sad to see this game fairly butchered by the US as per most japanese games that get censored rip USA, welp can still enjoy most romance via support and whatnot :'O also LMAO to people calling it lewd? it's not even pornographic geez....sorry had to rant after finding this out xD


----------



## JasonBurrows

Actually guys... I am VERY considerate... Despite what you all have said about me...

I have a friend who lost out on their Fire Emblem Fates - Limited Edition that they had ordered from Nintendo UK Official Store and I felt bad for them...

I had a little chat with a Nintendo Ask Mii customer support staff member that I know as I know the whole Ask Mii team and they DEFINITELY know me... lol

You:  
My friend ordered Fire Emblem from Nintendo Store

You:  
He had a pre-order, but was cancelled

You:  
Any chance he still gets the code?

You:  
Or has he lost out

Agent:  
Unfortunately if the order was cancelled her will not be able to redeem the download code.

You:  
Any chance of doing me a favour and seeing if a code can be generated.

You:  
It is Jason Burrows by the way

You:  
Nintendo has helped me out in the past

Agent:  
Hi Jason unfortunately we do not have the codes here, they are distributed from out head office for the people who have purchased the bundle order.

You:  
Can someone please see if anything can be done? This is like my BEST friend

You:  
He got screwed out of his order due to a mess up from GAME and I feel dreadful that he lost out on his Nintendo Store order

Agent:  
Jason I would recommend for you to contact us on Monday or tomorrow and we will check with our online store. The people who are in charge they have gone home for the day.

You:  
Sure. I would really appreciate to try and escalate this issue.

Agent:  
When you contact us tomorrow we will see what can be done. Please bare in mind this is not a guaranteed.

You:  
Much appreciated

Agent:  
Is there anything else I can help you with today?

You:  
I don't mind if the Commemorative Coin is unachievable

You:  
But I would LOVE for him to get a Home Theme at the least if possible.

*Agent:  
We will try for you.* <----- THIS PART

You:  
Much appreciated


----------



## himeki

currently in a support convo with GAME, because i realised they only shipped it out yesterday after royal mail cut off time.

- - - Post Merge - - -



JasonBurrows said:


> Actually guys... I am VERY considerate... Despite what you all have said about me...
> 
> I have a friend who lost out on their Fire Emblem Fates - Limited Edition that they had ordered from Nintendo UK Official Store and I felt bad for them...
> 
> I had a little chat with a Nintendo Ask Mii customer support staff member that *I know as I know the whole Ask Mii team and they DEFINITELY know me...* lol
> 
> You:
> My friend ordered Fire Emblem from Nintendo Store
> 
> You:
> He had a pre-order, but was cancelled
> 
> You:
> Any chance he still gets the code?
> 
> You:
> Or has he lost out
> 
> Agent:
> Unfortunately if the order was cancelled her will not be able to redeem the download code.
> 
> You:
> Any chance of doing me a favour and seeing if a code can be generated.
> 
> You:
> It is Jason Burrows by the way
> 
> You:
> Nintendo has helped me out in the past
> 
> Agent:
> Hi Jason unfortunately we do not have the codes here, they are distributed from out head office for the people who have purchased the bundle order.
> 
> You:
> Can someone please see if anything can be done? This is like my BEST friend
> 
> You:
> He got screwed out of his order due to a mess up from GAME and I feel dreadful that he lost out on his Nintendo Store order
> 
> Agent:
> Jason I would recommend for you to contact us on Monday or tomorrow and we will check with our online store. The people who are in charge they have gone home for the day.
> 
> You:
> Sure. I would really appreciate to try and escalate this issue.
> 
> Agent:
> When you contact us tomorrow we will see what can be done. Please bare in mind this is not a guaranteed.
> 
> You:
> Much appreciated
> 
> Agent:
> Is there anything else I can help you with today?
> 
> You:
> I don't mind if the Commemorative Coin is unachievable
> 
> You:
> But I would LOVE for him to get a Home Theme at the least if possible.
> 
> *Agent:
> We will try for you.* <----- THIS PART
> 
> You:
> Much appreciated


youre still bragging about knowing the whole ask mii team


----------



## JasonBurrows

MayorEvvie said:


> youre still bragging about knowing the whole ask mii team


But still. I have just shown that I can be what you all don't think that I can be... Considerate of others... So I am just showing you that I can...


----------



## himeki

nvm


----------



## JasonBurrows

MayorEvvie said:


> nvm


I'm assuming to be happy to have not seen that message?...
Surely what you are doing is just as bad as what I have done... At least I apologise for it...


----------



## himeki

JasonBurrows said:


> I'm assuming to be happy to have not seen that message?...
> Surely what you are doing is just as bad as what I have done... At least I apologise for it...



no i just didn't mean to post lmao it wasn't about you
but i mean its good that you tried to help your friend but
you could have done it in a non braggy way when you told us.


----------



## JasonBurrows

MayorEvvie said:


> no i just didn't mean to post lmao it wasn't about you
> but i mean its good that you tried to help your friend but
> you could have done it in a non braggy way when you told us.


I really don't mind to be braggy, you know. lol

It is just that *knowing people* certainly helps if you are trying to do your best for a friend, surely?


----------



## himeki

JasonBurrows said:


> I really don't mind to be braggy, you know. lol
> 
> It is just that *knowing people* certainly helps if you are trying to do your best for a friend, surely?



I know but you don't need to tell us? You can have just said "I messaged a member of the Contact Mii Staff".


----------



## JasonBurrows

MayorEvvie said:


> I know but you don't need to tell us? You can have just said "I messaged a member of the Contact Mii Staff".


Shall we just be friends? I don't like arguing with you. Remember when I gave you those four post likes?

I only give them out to people I respect, you know...


----------



## himeki

JasonBurrows said:


> Shall we just be friends? I don't like arguing with you. Remember when I gave you those four post likes.
> 
> I only give them out to people I respect, you know...



how abt no

also noone really cares about post likes


oh yeah and i think even your sig is braggy saying "faster than 98% of gb" lmao


----------



## JasonBurrows

MayorEvvie said:


> oh yeah and i think even your sig is braggy saying "faster than 98% of gb" lmao


*removes signature* There ya go. 

Looks like I just made the first move to improve myself unlike _some_ people... Not mentioning any names of course...


----------



## himeki

JasonBurrows said:


> *removes signature* There ya go.
> 
> Looks like I just made the first move to improve myself unlike _some_ people... Not mentioning any names of course...



lmao i know you're referring to me with that

also the themes are nice ^^ got my download code


----------



## JasonBurrows

MayorEvvie said:


> lmao i know you're referring to me with that


Are you my personal troll btw?
I love trolls... Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery. 

I remember having a troll once before here... I was so happy to have someone take the time out of their obviously busy life just to post things that I completely ignore anyway. lol

If you're not. That's like totally fine as well.


----------



## himeki

JasonBurrows said:


> Are you my personal troll btw?
> I love trolls... Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery.
> 
> I remember having a troll once before here... I was so happy to have someone take the time out of their life just to post things that I completely ignore anyway. lol



who would want to imitate you tbh

also no im not your troll because i have better things to do with my time- im waiting for a reply from game.


----------



## JasonBurrows

MayorEvvie said:


> who would want to imitate you tbh
> 
> also no im not your troll because i have better things to do with my time- im waiting for a reply from game.


With total respect to you MayorEvvie, you _do seem_ to be replying to me more than anyone else?

But no worries... My _other personality_ as defined in my signature really doesn't give a damn... (Yawns)


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

MayorEvvie said:


> lmao i know you're referring to me with that
> 
> also the themes are nice ^^ got my download code



Grats on the theme at least, hope you get the game soon i'm too addicted to the my castle feature xD also i'm torn between noodle lord Xander and Lobster lord Ryoma ;v; just gonna have to work my way through all three routes :') I haven't decided if i'm a Pansy Hoshidan or Nohrian Scum we'll see ahah.


----------



## himeki

JasonBurrows said:


> With total respect to you MayorEvvie, you _do seem_ to be replying to me more than anyone else?



noone else has replied in a while but you so


----------



## JasonBurrows

MayorEvvie said:


> noone else has replied in a while but you so


My other personality doesn't really give a damn.

Shall we talk about something else now? =) <---Chara smile emote.


----------



## himeki

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Grats on the theme at least, hope you get the game soon i'm too addicted to the my castle feature xD also i'm torn between noodle lord Xander and Lobster lord Ryoma ;v; just gonna have to work my way through all three routes :') I haven't decided if i'm a Pansy Hoshidan or Nohrian Scum we'll see ahah.



how abt
lobster noodles?????? :^)
i will have all three routes soon :') half tempted to go and ask the post office staff if i can just collect my parcel before the postal rounds go out because the woman who does the post rounds takes about 5 hours for my village


----------



## JasonBurrows

MayorEvvie said:


> how abt
> lobster noodles?????? :^)
> i will have all three routes soon :') half tempted to go and ask the post office staff if i can just collect my parcel before the postal rounds go out because the woman who does the post rounds takes about 5 hours for my village


You'll NEVER guess as to what my _other personality_ is... Not in a million years... hehe...


----------



## himeki

JasonBurrows said:


> My other personality doesn't really give a damn.
> 
> Shall we talk about something else now? =) <---Chara smile emote.



edgy
also if you want to talk about undertale go to the undertale thread

- - - Post Merge - - -



JasonBurrows said:


> You'll NEVER guess as to what my _other personality_ is... Not in a million years... hehe...



let me guess, charakin.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

MayorEvvie said:


> how abt
> lobster noodles?????? :^)
> i will have all three routes soon :') half tempted to go and ask the post office staff if i can just collect my parcel before the postal rounds go out because the woman who does the post rounds takes about 5 hours for my village



Mmmmm lobster noodles works too <3 xD the best of both sides lol. Oh man postal delivery woes hahaha I feel that ;; I have had one instance where I was driven to pick up a novel I was getting as it passed the delivery date at least I got it, if you end up getting it faster tho always more fun to start playing sooner ^^


----------



## JasonBurrows

MayorEvvie said:


> let me guess, charakin.


Maybe... What do you mean with the addition of kin at the end?
I hope that isn't derogatory against Chara...


----------



## Oblivia

Chill with the argument, guys.  If you have a problem with what someone's posting it's better to ignore it than to publicly pick at them, as this could earn you a warning.  Please stick to the thread topic and be respectful.

Thanks.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Oblivia said:


> Chill with the argument, guys.  If you have a problem with what someone's posting it's better to ignore it than to publicly pick at them, as this could earn you a warning.  Please stick to the thread topic and be respectful.
> 
> Thanks.


Yeah. I apologise. I didn't want an argument anyway as I was just trying to make friends here and I genuinely didn't mean to sound braggy. 

I promised Tina a while ago that I wouldn't post my amiibo collection and I haven't done that in a long while now. So I *can* keep promises.


----------



## himeki

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Mmmmm lobster noodles works too <3 xD the best of both sides lol. Oh man postal delivery woes hahaha I feel that ;; I have had one instance where I was driven to pick up a novel I was getting as it passed the delivery date at least I got it, if you end up getting it faster tho always more fun to start playing sooner ^^



yess both is goodpref together pls add the support to gay fates hack
yeahhhh i dunno maybe i should just like not wake up until 3 pm :^)


----------



## JasonBurrows

MayorEvvie said:


> yess both is goodpref together pls add the support to gay fates hack
> yeahhhh i dunno maybe i should just like not wake up until 3 pm :^)


I just wish to politely say... If you seriously hate me, then by all means click Ignore User. 
I honestly won't take any offense...


----------



## himeki

JasonBurrows said:


> I just wish to politely say... If you seriously hate me, then by all means click Ignore User.
> I honestly won't take any offense...



i never said i hated you tho
also ignoring user does pretty much nothing so


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

MayorEvvie said:


> yess both is goodpref together pls add the support to gay fates hack
> yeahhhh i dunno maybe i should just like not wake up until 3 pm :^)



I stayed up all night mostly to fix my sleep, but I admit a LOT was to continue Fates :'D I still haven't even finished awakening rip haha Dx
I am also pretty torn on a majority of the guys lol, like I wish we could marry more than one soooo many playthroughs lmao :' (


----------



## JasonBurrows

MayorEvvie said:


> i never said i hated you tho
> also ignoring user does pretty much nothing so


Doesn't it hide my posts?

btw honestly. What does the kin part mean at the end of "charakin" ?


----------



## himeki

Kairi-Kitten said:


> I stayed up all night mostly to fix my sleep, but I admit a LOT was to continue Fates :'D I still haven't even finished awakening rip haha Dx
> I am also pretty torn on a majority of the guys lol, like I wish we could marry more than one soooo many playthroughs lmao :' (



lol for me i want to sleep so i can just get this unnecessary wait over with :')
im on a hard run of awakening so im ready for conquest hAHHAHA
honestly i only really like leo :I i dunno what to do in birthright lol


----------



## JasonBurrows

MayorEvvie said:


> lol for me i want to sleep so i can just get this unnecessary wait over with :')
> im on a hard run of awakening so im ready for conquest hAHHAHA
> honestly i only really like leo :I i dunno what to do in birthright lol


If I may just ask. What does the kin part actually mean?
Is it derogatory to Chara Dreemurr? I'm kinda hoping not.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

MayorEvvie said:


> lol for me i want to sleep so i can just get this unnecessary wait over with :')
> im on a hard run of awakening so im ready for conquest hAHHAHA
> honestly i only really like leo :I i dunno what to do in birthright lol



Nawwws then get some sleep :'O ahahaha i'm pure casual scum and not afraid to be told so xD I definitely love the battling/strategy but my husbandos are my favorite part LOL, im glad they at least kept the animated romantic faces of said lovers :'D and I can understand that, Leo's really cute in his own way xD I might go for him after Xander I have a thing for main rulers before other guys ahah ;; I am Chrom-Obsessed (love that he does Lobster lords voice lol)


----------



## himeki

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Nawwws then get some sleep :'O ahahaha i'm pure casual scum and not afraid to be told so xD I definitely love the battling/strategy but my husbandos are my favorite part LOL, im glad they at least kept the animated romantic faces of said lovers :'D and I can understand that, Leo's really cute in his own way xD I might go for him after Xander I have a thing for main rulers before other guys ahah ;; I am Chrom-Obsessed (love that he does Lobster lords voice lol)



LOL my first game was Sacred Stones
no husbandos (((
oh if you want the animated faces have you tried the desktop waifu thing?  

btw chrom is also shigure soooo
also


Spoiler



leo technically becomes a main ruler at the end of birthright after elise sacrifices herself, you kill xander and camilla steps down :^)


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

MayorEvvie said:


> LOL my first game was Sacred Stones
> no husbandos (((
> oh if you want the animated faces have you tried the desktop waifu thing?
> 
> btw chrom is also shigure soooo
> also
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> leo technically becomes a main ruler at the end of birthright after elise sacrifices herself, you kill xander and camilla steps down :^)



Mine sadly was awakening, I played some other DS stratetgy/story game and was fairly turned off from trying any again *crai* it was fair to say the game was badly made haha, otherwise I may have tried any earlier ones : ) ahahaha Yaoi/Ikemen/Husbandos all the way lel :v)

aaaaaaaaaaaa where can I find this ;;??? I NEED my animated lovers xD OMG stop possessing people Chrom : O and that end despite a spoil haha I actually like how that ends : )


----------



## himeki

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Mine sadly was awakening, I played some other DS stratetgy/story game and was fairly turned off from trying any again *crai* it was fir to say the game was badly made haha, otherwise I may have tried any earlier ones : ) ahahaha Yaoi/Ikemen/Husbandos all the way lel :v)
> 
> aaaaaaaaaaaa where can I find this ;;??? I NEED my animated lovers xD OMG stop possessing people Chrom : O and that end despite a spoil haha I actually like how that ends : )



here :^)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FghPVw_1KJs
oh i started with SS because i got it on the ambassador program ^^ it was really fun but when i first tried it i got stuck on the first map LMFAO and came back to it 3 years later lel
i like fe because there isnt really anything like it around ^o^ 
if you want the yaois and have suitable firmware you should install the gay fates hack, adds in a crapton of same gender supports and also amiibo supports ^^

YOU THOUGHT IT WAS SHIGURE, BUT IT WAS ME, CHROM!
im sorry ive been spamming my friend with that ever since she said she was marrying shigure
now shes changed to Jakob lmfao


Spoiler



yeahhhh i like the ending too! iT MAKES ME SOB THO ELIIIIIIIIISE ;W;
king leo is cool tho


----------



## bloomwaker

Matt Mercer is Chrom, Ryoma, Shigure, and Asama.

This also means that for the DLC where Shigure sings, Matt sings. It's really fun to think about for some reason (at least for me).


----------



## himeki

dapperlace said:


> Matt Mercer is Chrom, Ryoma, Shigure, and Asama.
> 
> This also means that for the DLC where Shigure sings, Matt sings. It's really fun to think about for some reason (at least for me).



chrom knows that you are the oceans grey waves


----------



## bloomwaker

I thought I was the wind at his back and the sword at his side! 

I'm so confused.


----------



## himeki

dapperlace said:


> I thought I was the wind at his back and the sword at his side!
> 
> I'm so confused.



you're also the oceans grey waves
destined to seek
the shore where summer scramble is
just within reach


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

MayorEvvie said:


> here :^)
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FghPVw_1KJs
> oh i started with SS because i got it on the ambassador program ^^ it was really fun but when i first tried it i got stuck on the first map LMFAO and came back to it 3 years later lel
> i like fe because there isnt really anything like it around ^o^
> if you want the yaois and have suitable firmware you should install the gay fates hack, adds in a crapton of same gender supports and also amiibo supports ^^
> 
> YOU THOUGHT IT WAS SHIGURE, BUT IT WAS ME, CHROM!
> im sorry ive been spamming my friend with that ever since she said she was marrying shigure
> now shes changed to Jakob lmfao
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> yeahhhh i like the ending too! iT MAKES ME SOB THO ELIIIIIIIIISE ;W;
> king leo is cool tho



OMFG when you spend nearly an hour setting up a desktop husband xD Ryoma be watchin' me :') I just need to add those voices now huhu :v) aaaaa well I may check out the earlier installments and see if they look fun ^^ I think for now will stick with my avatarxhusbandos xD also true it's certainly the only great strategy game around still :'D hahaha well I love his voice so the more the merrier tbh haha. and yap that ending :'O



> Matt Mercer is Chrom, Ryoma, Shigure, and Asama.
> 
> This also means that for the DLC where Shigure sings, Matt sings. It's really fun to think about for some reason (at least for me).



Oh wow yeah that's pretty nice to know, I love him doing Ryoma fits him very well! And ah I hope the Shigure singing is already out? I have all the DLC so far ;;


----------



## himeki

Kairi-Kitten said:


> OMFG when you spend nearly an hour setting up a desktop husband xD Ryoma be watchin' me :') I just need to add those voices now huhu :v) aaaaa well I may check out the earlier installments and see if they look fun ^^ I think for now will stick with my avatarxhusbandos xD also true it's certainly the only great strategy game around still :'D hahaha well I love his voice so the more the merrier tbh haha. and yap that ending :'O
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow yeah that's pretty nice to know, I love him doing Ryoma fits him very well! And ah I hope the Shigure singing is already out? I have all the DLC so far ;;


haha, it takes a while at first but then it becomes quicker ^^ i pretty much permanently have leo on LOL
yeah theyre fun but a bit...different i guess?

leo and laslow's voices are my faves ^^


ironic thing is
i HAVE map pack one i have a download code because it was a birthday gift from a friend
bUT I CANT USE IT


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

MayorEvvie said:


> haha, it takes a while at first but then it becomes quicker ^^ i pretty much permanently have leo on LOL
> yeah theyre fun but a bit...different i guess?
> 
> leo and laslow's voices are my faves ^^
> 
> 
> ironic thing is
> i HAVE map pack one i have a download code because it was a birthday gift from a friend
> bUT I CANT USE IT



It's definitely nice to pretend he's with me :v) but yeah it would feel more rewarding if I could poke him for a reaction ;; I am sad I can't poke him in my 3ds ugh : ( Ah I enjoy their voices in the Japanese version, Leo sounds pretty good in both : ) still wish Japanese with subs was an option as im thinking their original VA's sound better Dx save for some few I enjoy regardless <3 

Ack that doesn't sound fun : O hope that game comes in a jiffy!


----------



## himeki

Kairi-Kitten said:


> It's definitely nice to pretend he's with me :v) but yeah it would feel more rewarding if I could poke him for a reaction ;; I am sad I can't poke him in my 3ds ugh : ( Ah I enjoy their voices in the Japanese version, Leo sounds pretty good in both : ) still wish Japanese with subs was an option as im thinking their original VA's sound better Dx save for some few I enjoy regardless <3
> 
> Ack that doesn't sound fun : O hope that game comes in a jiffy!



yeahhhh i can hope
ive been using it for the last year ///SOBS

i wish the poking feature was in because its better then pokemon amie lmfao
leos is good! but a friend of mine is doing a hack so she can get jpn dub haha

i can only pray that royal mail sends it tomorrow and not monday


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

MayorEvvie said:


> yeahhhh i can hope
> ive been using it for the last year ///SOBS
> 
> i wish the poking feature was in because its better then pokemon amie lmfao
> leos is good! but a friend of mine is doing a hack so she can get jpn dub haha
> 
> i can only pray that royal mail sends it tomorrow and not monday



Im probably gonna do the same lol but end up switching out for Xander hoho :v) my lovely noodle husband <3

I agree, with Pokemon it's like poking a pet for a reaction lol, I much prefer the romantic skinship over anything Pokemon ;v; it melts my heart (especially Japanese dub <3) some of the english guys make me cringe ugh. 

Ugh the pain of not playing something sooner ;; I always hate the anxiety I get over NEEDING a game fast xD


----------



## himeki

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Im probably gonna do the same lol but end up switching out for Xander hoho :v) my lovely noodle husband <3
> 
> I agree, with Pokemon it's like poking a pet for a reaction lol, I much prefer the romantic skinship over anything Pokemon ;v; it melts my heart (especially Japanese dub <3) some of the english guys make me cringe ugh.
> 
> Ugh the pain of not playing something sooner ;; I always hate the anxiety I get over NEEDING a game fast xD



you can have both at once :^)
yeahhhh its cute!!! i want to poke them LOL
i love the JPN lines though theyre so freaking NSFW its hilarious

i nEED THE GAME IM PLAYING AWAKENING BECAUSE I NEED FE TO SURVIVE RN


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

MayorEvvie said:


> you can have both at once :^)
> yeahhhh its cute!!! i want to poke them LOL
> i love the JPN lines though theyre so freaking NSFW its hilarious
> 
> i nEED THE GAME IM PLAYING AWAKENING BECAUSE I NEED FE TO SURVIVE RN



I just did :'D
I know haha I actually love otome-style skinship, I hate that everyone seems to think it's more pornographic than like GTA etc. hahaha ;; it's so harmless and very cute xD true though some of the innuendo lmao <3 I like that part tho : ) 

Awwwws, well better than no fates : O I should finish Awakening but these animated faces are making me want Ryoma xD <3


----------



## himeki

Kairi-Kitten said:


> I just did :'D
> I know haha I actually love otome-style skinship, I hate that everyone seems to think it's more pornographic than like GTA etc. hahaha ;; it's so harmless and very cute xD true though some of the innuendo lmao <3 I like that part tho : )
> 
> Awwwws, well better than no fates : O I should finish Awakening but these animated faces are making me want Ryoma xD <3



yeah its really not? i mean some of the lines may have pushed the PEGI 12 lmao but its not horrible??? i dont see why they removed it
niles' are great
also jakob's hAHAHA

its something to do ;u;


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

MayorEvvie said:


> yeah its really not? i mean some of the lines may have pushed the PEGI 12 lmao but its not horrible??? i dont see why they removed it
> niles' are great
> also jakob's hAHAHA
> 
> its something to do ;u;



I agree, some people made it out to be super explicit um no? some people are trying to get a Japanese 3ds/cartridge and wait for the supposed fan-translation to play uncensored hmmm hope it gets finished for those that want to enjoy the full aspect of the game : ) 

LOL I loved Jakob's I also enjoyed Flannel? or he's more Tsundere in the Japanese Dub which is so cute? :')

and true haha always good to have something to pass time!


----------



## Matt0106

I really need to get a Nintendo eShop card at some point, for map pack two. Need to see my Kanas with their Yatos  

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, does anyone know how difficult Conquest is on Hard/Classic? Just because I'm almost done with the Birthright file and I want to be prepared


----------



## Hyoshido

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Awwwws, well better than no fates : O I should finish Awakening but these animated faces are making me want Ryoma xD <3


YOOO
Someone else other than me wants Lobster lord? heck YEH


----------



## himeki

Hyoshido said:


> YOOO
> Someone else other than me wants Lobster lord? heck YEH



whyyyyy


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Hyoshido said:


> YOOO
> Someone else other than me wants Lobster lord? heck YEH



Heck yeah, that magnifcent hair and armor haha not to mention one of the best voices throughout awakening and fates :v) just utterly adorable sitting here on my screen lol.



> whyyyyy



Because Noodles wouldn't be complete without Lobster! : (


----------



## himeki

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Heck yeah, that magnifcent hair and armor haha not to mention one of the best voices throughout awakening and fates :v) just utterly adorable sitting here on my screen lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Because Noodles wouldn't be complete without Lobster! : (



magnificent ew no looks like my hair when i wake up in the morning
leos hair is better

also true vERY TRUE.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

MayorEvvie said:


> magnificent ew no looks like my hair when i wake up in the morning
> leos hair is better
> 
> also true vERY TRUE.



One word "Headband" >: also I have a thing for spiky-haired characters haha, Xander passes because somewhat abusively evil yet adorable when kind :') I also thought oh hey I like Kaze since sincere/kind but ehhh I have since found Saizo to be super cool I like his marred face and bloodthirsty motives xD the supports are fascinating too.


----------



## himeki

Kairi-Kitten said:


> One word "Headband" >: also I have a thing for spiky-haired characters haha, Xander passes because somewhat abusively evil yet adorable when kind :') I also thought oh hey I like Kaze since sincere/kind but ehhh I have since found Saizo to be super cool I like his marred face and bloodthirsty motives xD the supports are fascinating too.



the heADBAND IS COOT
ryoumas hat tho like whut???? xander was originally my choice back when it was released in japan but now leooooo
kazes hair looks like weed tbh so
saizo is ok but his son is literally gaius.

also leo is rlly cool and edgy :^)


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

MayorEvvie said:


> the heADBAND IS COOT
> ryoumas hat tho like whut???? xander was originally my choice back when it was released in japan but now leooooo
> kazes hair looks like weed tbh so
> saizo is ok but his son is literally gaius.
> 
> also leo is rlly cool and edgy :^)



Won't lie it is pretty cute, but OMFG whyyyy Gaius ;; whyyyyyyyyyyyy????!!! He was gonna be my 2nd or 3rd husband in Awakening and this disturbs me :'( I'm still gonna do Ryoma>Xander>??? so gonna be some hours yet before Saizo xD and whose hair doesn't resemble something :v) Takumi=Prince Pineapple etc. xD they're all fairly eccentric with their hair save for a few normals lol, true tho Leo is probably my second Nohr choice I love his voice, I chose Xander because closer to my age : O and it's his sportingly handsome lobster hat with pointy chin I mean Walhart look even more lobstery lmao :'D


----------



## himeki

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Won't lie it is pretty cute, but OMFG whyyyy Gaius ;; whyyyyyyyyyyyy????!!! He was gonna be my 2nd or 3rd husband in Awakening and this disturbs me :'( I'm still gonna do Ryoma>Xander>??? so gonna be some hours yet before Saizo xD and whose hair doesn't resemble something :v) Takumi=Prince Pineapple etc. xD they're all fairly eccentric with their hair save for a few normals lol, true tho Leo is probably my second Nohr choice I love his voice, I chose Xander because closer to my age : O and it's his sportingly handsome lobster hat with pointy chin I mean Walhart look even more lobstery lmao :'D



its cute af 
LOL in awakening I picked Henry >u< i have a friend who married Takumi and im like ???why???
also im trying to work out the ages
i think its like
sakura=18
takumi=20
hinoka=22
ryouma=23/24 depending on how much of a gap there is between him and hinoka haha
i mean this all gets thrown off if "adult" is counted as less then 18...


----------



## Akira-chan

MayorEvvie said:


> i have a friend who married Takumi and im like ???why???



umm excuse me I like salty pineapple husband you can fite me


----------



## himeki

Akira-chan said:


> umm excuse me I like salty pineapple husband you can fite me



alright ill fite you
when the postman comes


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

MayorEvvie said:


> its cute af
> LOL in awakening I picked Henry >u< i have a friend who married Takumi and im like ???why???
> also im trying to work out the ages
> i think its like
> sakura=18
> takumi=20
> hinoka=22
> ryouma=23/24 depending on how much of a gap there is between him and hinoka haha
> i mean this all gets thrown off if "adult" is counted as less then 18...



Welp fell asleep at like 4:30 PM and woke up now ;; LOL well time to stay up for 24+ hours :') in any case I had too many husbands in Awakening I started with Chrom because ikemen and well you get Lucina too so that was better than one kid haha. I like that in Fates you always have two <3

also yup those ages seem appropriate, especially for Ryouma/Xander they look 24+ years old seems fitting : ) I hope they're over 20 my poor heart doesn't want hem much younger than me xD

Also Takumi's sour attitude is pretty cute haha ^^ I actually had to recreate my Avatar to make her short I was all "she's so freaking tall ;;??" when she hovers above little bro Takumi haha


----------



## JasonBurrows

MayorEvvie said:


> when the postman comes


Ah yes... lol Royal 'Snail' Mail, amirite? lol


----------



## himeki

JasonBurrows said:


> Ah yes... lol Royal 'Snail' Mail, amirite? lol



royal fail.
my father is going out to go and see if he can bribe them to just let him take it now lmfao


----------



## JasonBurrows

MayorEvvie said:


> my father is going out to go and see if he can bribe them to just let him take it now lmfao


I'm being nice when saying this, but you shouldn't have to go and bribe the postal service just to get an item that you ordered... That doesn't seem right...

Does Royal Mail really suck in your area? Royal Mail seems fine in mine. I have TWO posties for my area.
...I have no idea why... XD


----------



## himeki

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Welp fell asleep at like 4:30 PM and woke up now ;; LOL well time to stay up for 24+ hours :') in any case I had too many husbands in Awakening I started with Chrom because ikemen and well you get Lucina too so that was better than one kid haha. I like that in Fates you always have two <3
> 
> also yup those ages seem appropriate, especially for Ryouma/Xander they look 24+ years old seems fitting : ) I hope they're over 20 my poor heart doesn't want hem much younger than me xD
> 
> Also Takumi's sour attitude is pretty cute haha ^^ I actually had to recreate my Avatar to make her short I was all "she's so freaking tall ;;??" when she hovers above little bro Takumi haha



o lol i slept earlier than usual and now im awake at 10 am lol. I think in fates you only have two if youre using a female avatar, but thats not a problem for me lmao
LOL i always thought leo and takumi looked like 18 and im still confused as to how the hell sakura and elise are 18.

ehhh i don't like it, he just seems like an arsehole. I usually use the tall builds just because I like my characters being rlly tall LOL

- - - Post Merge - - -



JasonBurrows said:


> I'm being nice when saying this, but you shouldn't have to go and bribe the postal service just to get an item that you ordered... That doesn't seem right...
> 
> Does Royal Mail really suck in your area? Royal Mail seems fine in mine. I have TWO posties for my area.
> ...I have no idea why... XD



What we mean by bribe is bribe the actual post office to let us just pick it up now instead of having it take ages to go through the postal round lmfao.

It does really suck. The rounds start about 10:30 and usually they reach us by 13:00, and we live in a REALLY small village. We only have one because I live in a village in the middle of nowhere lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -

wait nope
not coming until monday.


----------



## JasonBurrows

MayorEvvie said:


> wait nope
> not coming until monday.


OMG...  NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

You have met with a terrible Fate, haven't you?


----------



## himeki

JasonBurrows said:


> OMG...  NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> You have met with a terrible Fate, haven't you?



honestly i dont want jokes right now im just really upset and pissed off
im trying to contact game again but its probably to no avail.


----------



## JasonBurrows

MayorEvvie said:


> honestly i dont want jokes right now im just really upset and pissed off


I understand. 

If it makes it even slightly better (probably won't) I will never be able to experience the joy of this game whereas you sure will.

Please tell me what it is like when you do get the game, won't you?


----------



## himeki

JasonBurrows said:


> I understand.



well no i dont think you do considering you have had yours since thursday

EDIT: According to "George L" from GAME, my parcel was sent out with standard delivery and not first class like I was told???


----------



## JasonBurrows

MayorEvvie said:


> According to "George L" from GAME, my parcel was sent out with standard delivery and not first class like I was told???


Truth be told, I have never experienced such incompetence from a company...


----------



## himeki

JasonBurrows said:


> Truth be told, I have never experienced such incompetence from a company...



I'm really angry now because it may not arrive until fcking wednesday.

- - - Post Merge - - -






literally all he is saying is "lol sorry deal with it".

- - - Post Merge - - -

WTF IS A "FIR EMBLEMS"


----------



## JasonBurrows

MayorEvvie said:


> WTF IS A "FIR EMBLEMS"


THIS is exactly what I mean when I said pure incompetence earlier MayorEvvie...

That IS complete bullcrap anyway... All free deliveries I have ever had have been First Class.


----------



## himeki

JasonBurrows said:


> THIS is exactly what I mean when I said pure incompetence earlier MayorEvvie...
> 
> That IS complete bullcrap anyway... All free deliveries I have ever had have been First Class.



im really sick of this, and i think all they're doing to say sorry is giving me fcking reward points.


----------



## JasonBurrows

MayorEvvie said:


> im really sick of this, and i think all they're doing to say sorry is giving me fcking reward points.


Seriously?!!!! That's HARDLY an apology... You get GAME Reward Points with the item regardless... As you know.


----------



## himeki

JasonBurrows said:


> Seriously?!!!! That's HARDLY an apology... You get GAME Reward Points with the item regardless... As you know.



I KNOW. ESPECIALLY AS I SAID I WAS NOT PLANNING TO ORDER FORM THEM AGAIN.

also even though I gave evidence they told me it was first class all theyre saying is lol sorry


----------



## JasonBurrows

MayorEvvie said:


> I KNOW. ESPECIALLY AS I SAID I WAS NOT PLANNING TO ORDER FORM THEM AGAIN.
> 
> also even though I gave evidence they told me it was first class all theyre saying is lol sorry


Wow... No offense... You need to calm down a little bit... Some people get so worked up over a game...

Think about this... You HAVE a copy of the Fire Emblem Fates Limited Edition...
Again... I know you're *REALLY pissed* of MayorEvvie, but honestly... Think calmly.

I know how crap GAME are... The only reason I visit their stores now is for Pok?mon codes and spare pre-order bonus merchandise.


----------



## himeki

JasonBurrows said:


> Wow... No offense... You need to calm down a little bit... Some people get so worked up over a game...
> 
> Think about this... You HAVE a copy of the Fire Emblem Fates Limited Edition...
> Again... I know you're *REALLY pissed* of MayorEvvie, but honestly... Think calmly.
> 
> I know how crap GAME are... The only reason I visit their stores now is for Pok?mon codes and spare pre-order bonus merchandise.



no its not that im mad for various reasons, mainly their service, also considering that they said on the FAQ that preorders were sent out up to 3 days in advance


----------



## JasonBurrows

MayorEvvie said:


> no its not that im mad for various reasons, mainly their service, also considering that they said on the FAQ that preorders were sent out up to 3 days in advance


I don't know whether this will be effective, but here is some sort of evidence from my account.


----------



## himeki

JasonBurrows said:


> I don't know whether this will be effective, but here is some sort of evidence from my account.



thanks, sending it to them ^^" theyre saying all orders were standard


----------



## JasonBurrows

MayorEvvie said:


> thanks, sending it to them ^^" theyre saying all orders were standard


Now HERE is why I wish to be friends with you... I have a contact at GAME HQ as well and I emailed them JUST now saying the following.

"I know you probably cannot tell me much due to Data Protection and I respect that, but someone I know has contacted GAME.co.uk about their order of the Fire Emblem Fates - Limited Edition and they are annoyed that GAME sent it out to them via Standard Post instead of the normal First Class FREE as evidence in the pre-orders section.

They spoke with the customer rep named George L."

*I once got a reply within 10 minutes of sending an email to his contact before. *winks**


----------



## himeki

JasonBurrows said:


> Now HERE is why I wish to be friends with you... I have a contact at GAME HQ as well and I emailed them JUST now saying the following.
> 
> "I know you probably cannot tell me much due to Data Protection and I respect that, but someone I know has contacted GAME.co.uk about their order of the Fire Emblem Fates - Limited Edition and they are annoyed that GAME sent it out to them via Standard Post instead of the normal First Class FREE as evidence in the pre-orders section.
> 
> They spoke with the customer rep named George L."



haha, thanks.  they gave me a fiver in reward points.


----------



## JasonBurrows

MayorEvvie said:


> haha, thanks.  they gave me a fiver in reward points.


I don't deny that I can be a g.i.t at times as even I know because I legit do like being like the rl Chara, but when there is someone worthwhile helping. I do my damn best. 

So... Honestly... May we be friends on TBT?


----------



## himeki

JasonBurrows said:


> I don't deny that I can be a g.i.t at times as even I know because I legit do like being like the rl Chara, but when there is someone worthwhile helping. I do my damn best.
> 
> So... Honestly... May we be friends on TBT?



i guess...? im just really bitter rn especially since my friend's birthday present copy has arrived.


----------



## JasonBurrows

MayorEvvie said:


> i guess...? im just really bitter rn especially since my friend's birthday present copy has arrived.


Wait... So did you get the ?5.00 GAME Reward Points from giving them that evidence or did you get that anyway?

I want to know if I have helped...?


----------



## himeki

JasonBurrows said:


> Wait... So did you get the ?5.00 GAME Reward Points from giving them that evidence or did you get that anyway?
> 
> I want to know if I have helped...?



I got the reward points anyway ;w;


----------



## JasonBurrows

MayorEvvie said:


> I got the reward points anyway ;w;


*cries*

Did they say ANYTHING different when you sent the image to them?


----------



## himeki

JasonBurrows said:


> *cries*
> 
> Did they say ANYTHING different when you sent the image to them?



all they said was that they cant comment on other orders... tried asking reddit to see if anyone from there has had this error


----------



## JasonBurrows

MayorEvvie said:


> all they said was that they cant comment on other orders... tried asking reddit to see if anyone from there has had this error


*seriously cries*

*hides in a dark corner all alone*


----------



## himeki

JasonBurrows said:


> *seriously cries*
> 
> *hides in a dark corner all alone*



thanks anyway ;w;


----------



## JasonBurrows

MayorEvvie said:


> thanks anyway ;w;


You're welcome. 

I didn't mean all the horridness yesterday. I was merely having a Chara moment... hehe.
I seriously just irritate people at my own college purely for the reactions. I would never EVER bully someone...

You heard of the Samaritans? My tutor jokingly says he is thinking of calling them due to the REALLY crap jokes that I tell at college


----------



## himeki

JasonBurrows said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> I didn't mean all the horridness yesterday. I was merely having a Chara moment... hehe.
> I seriously just irritate people at my own college purely for the reactions. I would never EVER bully someone...
> 
> You heard of the Samaritans? My tutor jokingly says he is thinking of calling them due to the REALLY crap jokes that I tell at college



its fine. im just honestly really upset right now esp. since this week was really sht for me anyway and i thought that at least id have fates at the end of it


----------



## JasonBurrows

MayorEvvie said:


> its fine. im just honestly really upset right now esp. since this week was really sht for me anyway and i thought that at least id have fates at the end of it


Since we are both alright with each other now.

What did you mean by charakin yesterday? I'm still intrigued.


----------



## himeki

JasonBurrows said:


> Since we are both alright with each other now.
> 
> What did you mean by charakin yesterday? I'm still intrigued.



its like fictionkin google it
im just really upset now


----------



## Hyoshido

This needs to happen, right now at the Hoshidome


----------



## himeki

so i may not have the game but i do have all the badges


----------



## himeki

i found the theme tune for Fir Emblems: Revelatians


----------



## JasonBurrows

MayorEvvie said:


> i found the theme tune for Fir Emblems: Revelatians


Very nice! As GAME called it... Fir Emblems. LMFAO


----------



## Aronthaer

Hyoshido said:


> This needs to happen, right now at the Hoshidome



LOBSTER VS LOBSTER!


----------



## himeki

right time to tweet game


----------



## Hyoshido

Aronthaer said:


> LOBSTER VS LOBSTER!


Can't wait for "Fire Emblem: CLAMPS"


----------



## Holla

For all the issues you guys have with preordering games I honestly always check the pickup in store option when preordering. Sure it means I have to travel a half hour if it's not when I'm in college, but I'm nearly guaranteed to get it on release day. 

That plus I don't know about you but most places here in Canada charge an extra $5 at least for shipping. I'd rather just go get it in store on release day than pay extra money to possibly not get it for several days. (A friend of mine preordered the Majora's Mask remake and she was mad cause she paid extra for the shipping and it didn't come until the Monday after release (was released on a Friday and it didn't come, and we don't get mail on Saturday and Sunday's). She was really just being lazy though it's even closer for her to go to the store than me. Oh well.


----------



## himeki

i live in a village 20 miles from the nearest game it's impossible for me to collect it


----------



## Holla

MayorEvvie said:


> i live in a village 20 miles from the nearest game it's impossible for me to collect it



I live in the country and am also about 20 miles away from my nearest store. I don't find it much of a problem at all to travel there for a game I really want. Just glad I don't have to travel to a huge city that's 140 miles away (like Toronto).

Guess 20 miles is a lot to most people but it's really not in Canada as most cites are at least twice that distance apart. Travelling half an hour to an hour just to go shopping is normal around here.


----------



## himeki

Holla said:


> I live in the country and am also about 20 miles away from my nearest store. I don't find it much of a problem at all to travel there for a game I really want. Just glad I don't have to travel to a huge city that's 140 miles away (like Toronto).
> 
> Guess 20 miles is a lot to most people but it's really not in Canada as most cites are at least twice that distance apart. Travelling half an hour to an hour just to go shopping is normal around here.



yes but also i dont have any way of getting there since the bus only comes once a week :I


----------



## Holla

MayorEvvie said:


> yes but also i dont have any way of getting there since the bus only comes once a week :I



Ah, that's unfortunate. :/


----------



## Libra

For those in Europe who have either Birthright or Conquest; is it already possible to in-game buy the other route? And if yes, please tell me what the price is? Thanks! <3


----------



## himeki

Libra said:


> For those in Europe who have either Birthright or Conquest; is it already possible to in-game buy the other route? And if yes, please tell me what the price is? Thanks! <3



Should be ?17.99, and you can get it straight away. Otherwise you can get it on the nintendo website as a download code for the same price.

- - - Post Merge - - -

OK I just found this out but if you have EU version you can't visit NA castles....


----------



## Libra

MayorEvvie said:


> Should be ?17.99, and you can get it straight away. Otherwise you can get it on the nintendo website as a download code for the same price.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> OK I just found this out but if you have EU version you can't visit NA castles....



OK, thank you, I guess that'll be 19.99 EUR for me then. Still undecided on buying it (also because I have several other games I should finish first, ha ha).

And I remember having read somewhere (GameFAQS, I think) that the game was region locked. Not sure why, maybe because of the fact that because NA got it first it'd be "too easy" for EU to get skills and what not?


----------



## Aronthaer

MayorEvvie said:


> OK I just found this out but if you have EU version you can't visit NA castles....



Aww, that's bull >:-( I wanted to check out your castle :/


----------



## himeki

Aronthaer said:


> Aww, that's bull >:-( I wanted to check out your castle :/



Yeah, it's really annoying me because I wanted or play with Riu and Kanaa T.T


----------



## himeki

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm im just LOVING this weekend!
heard back from game, finally. basically the guy was rlly nice and said that it could be due to my bank not letting the payment go throygh, warehouse error or a delay in stock from nintendo.
sounds bullsht but ok


----------



## Alienfish

Region locks sucks, Nintendo need to dump that.

Anyways, saw the games in the stores yesterday. If it's better and more balanced than FE:A I might give either a try.


----------



## himeki

Moko said:


> Region locks sucks, Nintendo need to dump that.



i mean you could always hack it

still v. angry at game


----------



## Alienfish

MayorEvvie said:


> i mean you could always hack it
> 
> still v. angry at game



yeah i know right :V

yeah like why do they even get these ideas for?


----------



## himeki

Moko said:


> yeah i know right :V
> 
> yeah like why do they even get these ideas for?



i can understand the skills thing but
really?
i just want to play with my american friends and visit their castles :V


----------



## Alienfish

MayorEvvie said:


> i can understand the skills thing but
> really?
> i just want to play with my american friends and visit their castles :V



yeah same this is just stupid -w- inb4 they apply that to other games...


----------



## Cress

Moko said:


> yeah same this is just stupid -w- inb4 they apply that to other games...



Well they already did it with Triforce Heroes so...


----------



## Alienfish

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Well they already did it with Triforce Heroes so...



oh wow, really? glad i never got that then but then i'm not hyped for those games nowadays so...


----------



## himeki

Moko said:


> yeah same this is just stupid -w- inb4 they apply that to other games...



i mean im already hacking gay fates in so its honestly not gonna be an issue to switch regions on it


----------



## Alienfish

MayorEvvie said:


> i mean im already hacking gay fates in so its honestly not gonna be an issue to switch regions on it



ye, shouldn't be too hard , have fun hah


----------



## himeki

Moko said:


> ye, shouldn't be too hard , have fun hah



the problem is that then i cant play with my uk friends


----------



## himeki

capri sun


----------



## yiffn7

oh, this came to the uk already? id totally forgotten it was coming out this month lmao. i rly need to get it, because damn zero/niles is hot


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Spoiler: For Eevie lel











I shall dub him Tomato Prince :v)


----------



## himeki

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Spoiler: For Evvie lel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I shall dub him Tomato Prince :v)



ketchup King amirite


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

MayorEvvie said:


> ketchup King amirite



Yup, he should build a tomato factory to idle his days away in pure tomato bliss (whilst forcing tomatoes on corrin lol) ; )


----------



## himeki

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Yup, he should build a tomato factory to idle his days away in pure tomato bliss (whilst forcing tomatoes on corrin lol) ; )



i think I read somewhere that he uses brynhildr to make tomatoes LOL


----------



## Holla

MayorEvvie said:


> i think I read somewhere that he uses brynhildr to make tomatoes LOL



Lol he very well could since it's very tree/plant like. I ended up S ranking him in Conquest. Second fave of the guys I've S ranked in fates so far.


----------



## himeki

Holla said:


> Lol he very well could since it's very tree/plant like. I ended up S ranking him in Conquest. Second fave of the guys I've S ranked in fates so far.



good Leo is best husbando uwu


----------



## mogyay

i'm confused.. i was downloading birthright from the eshop but the only thing i can buy is 'fire emblem: fates' do i decide what game i want after i've paid? seems unusual??


----------



## radical6

mogyay said:


> i'm confused.. i was downloading birthright from the eshop but the only thing i can buy is 'fire emblem: fates' do i decide what game i want after i've paid? seems unusual??



you buy one of the games for $40 or whatever, then you go into the game itself and buy the game as dlc from the start menu and then you can buy it for $20


----------



## Cress

mogyay said:


> i'm confused.. i was downloading birthright from the eshop but the only thing i can buy is 'fire emblem: fates' do i decide what game i want after i've paid? seems unusual??



Yep, once you get to chapter 6 you get to choose which game.

- - - Post Merge - - -

idk why they did it that way, maybe if someone changed their mind?


----------



## mogyay

BongoTheElf said:


> you buy one of the games for $40 or whatever, then you go into the game itself and buy the game as dlc from the start menu and then you can buy it for $20





PuffleKirby21 said:


> Yep, once you get to chapter 6 you get to choose which game.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> idk why they did it that way, maybe if someone changed their mind?



ahhhhh i see! thanks guys! probably should have researched the game slightly better but oh well.. this seems slightly confusing. can i enjoy the game fully without having to buy the two dlc's or is it pretty recommended that i do?


----------



## Cress

The DLC and other paths are completely optional, but they are good and you should get them eventually.


----------



## Holla

Just started a new game as a guy this time on hard (played all 3 paths as a girl on Normal at first).

Even in the early on chapters (like even before you choose a path) I've noticed are slightly harder. Should make for a more fun challege this time around I hope.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

MayorEvvie said:


> good Leo is best husbando uwu



Not gonna lie, I love his devil may care attitude about even keeping a traitor alive :v) just like Xander haha these two best evil husbands :'D I prefer some cruel ulterior motives over sweet/kind men LOL ;; SUPER excited to get to Nohr mhm <3


----------



## pokedude729

I just found some of the best Fates comics yet (based off funny moments on Family Feud)
http://redditbooru.com/gallery/pna5/fire-emblem-family-feud/


----------



## Ayaya

mogyay said:


> ahhhhh i see! thanks guys! probably should have researched the game slightly better but oh well.. this seems slightly confusing. can i enjoy the game fully without having to buy the two dlc's or is it pretty recommended that i do?



It depends. Unfortunately the story for both paths is a bit lackluster, with how some things weren't revealed/explained. If you're okay with that, then you'd be fine with just one game. 

I suggest Birthright if you're in it for the story & easier gameplay, Conquest for the gameplay, or if you care about the characters, pick the version that appeals to you most character-wise. 

If you're limited in money but still want what the other path offers, then I suggest getting Revelations as DLC later.


----------



## himeki

pokedude729 said:


> I just found some of the best Fates comics yet (based off funny moments on Family Feud)
> http://redditbooru.com/gallery/pna5/fire-emblem-family-feud/



There's actually a ****ton of 4 panel comics which have translations dotted around the Internet :3 they're actually really funny to read


because there's one where Xander is a maid because he was helping Felicia


----------



## Cress

MayorEvvie said:


> There's actually a ****ton of 4 panel comics which have translations dotted around the Internet :3 they're actually really funny to read
> 
> 
> because there's one where Xander is a maid because he was helping Felicia



You mean these?


Because yeah, these are all really funny.


----------



## Aria Nook Violet

Silas is really the best husband :3 He's so nice!


----------



## Alienfish

Aria Nook Violet said:


> Silas is really the best husband :3 He's so nice!



Lol, I read that as Shila first and was wait what they made her into a guy in FE xD 

Anyhoo, probs getting either of the games in the future whenever I have the cash and have time to read upon the versions and such :3 I love these kinda SRPG things but some developers looove unbalancing them to death.


----------



## himeki

PuffleKirby21 said:


> You mean these?
> View attachment 173165
> Because yeah, these are all really funny.


Yep, those ones but there are also full comic lengh ones ^^ I'll find them when I get home :3


----------



## bloomwaker

PuffleKirby21 said:


> You mean these?
> View attachment 173165
> Because yeah, these are all really funny.



Considering Saizo and Kaze are twins, his good looks aren't surprising. 

Although their hair isn't the same so they're not identical...


----------



## himeki

dapperlace said:


> Considering Saizo and Kaze are twins, his good looks aren't surprising.
> 
> Although their hair isn't the same so they're not identical...



tbh i hate both of them

also found the tumblr with the scans ^^
http://feifscans.tumblr.com/



aLSO STILL NO FATES FOR ME T.T

- - - Post Merge - - -

also found the leo, niles and odin chapter from the nohr anthology yay
http://imgur.com/a/36DjV


----------



## himeki

oh i am raging. today is also the third day, also at the end of the Royal Mail 2-3 day standard ))(


----------



## bloomwaker

Maybe there was some kind of strange delay?

When I ordered Twilight Princess HD, Amazon reported that my copy had somehow ended up at the wrong departure facility. But I guess the key difference here is that they actually *told* me. Hope everything arrives safely. Dx Maybe you can arrange for them to provide some kind of refund for the extra shipping cost because they missed the mark or something?


----------



## himeki

dapperlace said:


> Maybe there was some kind of strange delay?
> 
> When I ordered Twilight Princess HD, Amazon reported that my copy had somehow ended up at the wrong departure facility. But I guess the key difference here is that they actually *told* me. Hope everything arrives safely. Dx Maybe you can arrange for them to provide some kind of refund for the extra shipping cost because they missed the mark or something?


I'm mad because the service guy said it was sent out second class like all preorders were and that it was a typo that it was listed as First :/
The game is in the post and I can't do anything about it now, but I'm annoyed at the service :/


----------



## himeki

Still nothing.


----------



## Aronthaer

MayorEvvie said:


> Still nothing.



NuuuuuuuuuuuUUUUUUuuuuuu!

It'll get there. in the meantime, do what I did and rewatch the trailer 7 million times


----------



## Matt0106

MayorEvvie said:


> Still nothing.



I'm sorry to hear about your delay... But I really hope you get it soon! It'll be worth it!


----------



## r a t

I got the game yesterday, I already want to buy the other paths. The region lock thing really disappointed me smh, anyways I guess I'll submit my castle info

*Castle Name:* Ft. Rose
*Castle Address:* 00861-86998-79867-03793 
*Fates:* Conquest
*Food:* Milk
*Ore:* Sapphire
*Region:* EU​
I added region since it's kind of relevant now cause of region locks rip


----------



## Alienfish

Yes Royal Mail is slow af don't remind me lmao, hope you get it soon though ;;


----------



## JasonBurrows

Moko said:


> Yes Royal Mail is slow af don't remind me lmao, hope you get it soon though ;;


It really is GAME sending it off with the wrong delivery method as I have had my copy for nearly a week now? This is what I don't seem to get with GAME...


----------



## himeki

JasonBurrows said:


> It really is GAME sending it off with the wrong delivery method as I have had my copy for nearly a week now? This is what I don't seem to get with GAME...



I'm currently playing to RNGesus that it's arrived but I won't be able to check for an hour and a half...


----------



## JasonBurrows

MayorEvvie said:


> I'm currently playing to RNGesus that it's arrived but I won't be able to check for an hour and a half...


I hope your game does arrive soon too.


----------



## Ashtot

i really wish they werent stupid but they had to put stupid crap dlc skills like replicate and warp in the game


----------



## himeki

I think "still nothing" is becoming my catchphrase.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Still not here!!1!!1!!!!!!1 After 5 business days since shipping!!1!1!1!


----------



## himeki

NOW I DONT FCKING UNDERSTAND APPARENTLY IT WAS SHIPPED OUT FIRST IM SO CONFUSED AND VERY ANGRY


----------



## VanillaChase

I am determined to finish this game, because it's so good.
It takes such a long time to recruit all the children in the third path o.o Plus being on classic doesn't help much, saying that some of the child maps are challenging.


----------



## himeki

update: its probably lost in the post.


----------



## Cress

Ashtot said:


> i really wish they werent stupid but they had to put stupid crap dlc skills like replicate and warp in the game



Replicate isn't even DLC, it's base game jank that everyone can abuse.


----------



## mogyay

so am i just ok to reclass people at any time since i'm not losing out on levels??
ok and say i take a master seal with one of my classes then decide to reclass to something totally different, how do i return to my master class again?? with a second seal?


----------



## himeki

i caved and bought a copy of conquest, ill trade it in when/if my SE comes


----------



## JasonBurrows

MayorEvvie said:


> i caved and bought a copy of conquest, ill trade it in when/if my SE comes


Just a random little question, I am thinking of purchasing both Fire Emblem: Fates games separately at some point. Which one is the recommended one to start with if I have never played a Fire Emblem game before?


----------



## himeki

JasonBurrows said:


> Just a random little question, I am thinking of purchasing both Fire Emblem: Fates games separately at some point. Which one is the recommended one to start with if I have never played a Fire Emblem game before?



Birthright, its easier. I bought conquest though because nohr.


----------



## JasonBurrows

MayorEvvie said:


> Birthright, its easier. I bought conquest though because nohr.


Thanks. Much appreciated.

I'm a little sad that I couldn't do any more for you, as a friend, regarding GAME.


----------



## Alienfish

MayorEvvie said:


> Birthright, its easier. I bought conquest though because nohr.



mhhm i will probably get that one then. been playing some for gba and awakening but meh i'm no way near more advanced lol


----------



## Matt0106

MayorEvvie said:


> i caved and bought a copy of conquest, ill trade it in when/if my SE comes



That's so unfair! If it's lost they should replace it! I really hope you get it. Why are you being punished for their mistake? I wish you all the best, and I hope you get it soon!


----------



## Ayaya

mogyay said:


> so am i just ok to reclass people at any time since i'm not losing out on levels??
> ok and say i take a master seal with one of my classes then decide to reclass to something totally different, how do i return to my master class again?? with a second seal?



i'm not sure if there are downsides to it but yes, you can reclass back to your original class with the second seal.


----------



## himeki

Matt0106 said:


> That's so unfair! If it's lost they should replace it! I really hope you get it. Why are you being punished for their mistake? I wish you all the best, and I hope you get it soon!



They can't replace it because there were only a limited number of special editions made :/
Unless Nintendo has some more ~hidden stock~ or something, I can't do anything about it. I'll try contacting them later and asking if I can get a replacement by any chance.


----------



## Matt0106

MayorEvvie said:


> They can't replace it because there were only a limited number of special editions made :/
> Unless Nintendo has some more ~hidden stock~ or something, I can't do anything about it. I'll try contacting them later and asking if I can get a replacement by any chance.



Yeah that's what I thought... But because of a simple error, your game isn't where it should?? That's a mistake THEY should be paying extra for. If they can't get the Special Edition (which hopefully they can), then they should maybe throw in a whole bunch of other stuff, at least.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Matt0106 said:


> Yeah that's what I thought... But because of a simple error, your game isn't where it should?? That's a mistake THEY should be paying extra for. If they can't get the Special Edition (which hopefully they can), then they should maybe throw in a whole bunch of other stuff, at least.


Yeah. MayorEvvie should be able to get a FULL refund of ?69.99 otherwise.

Oh @MayorEvvie. I received a reply from a contact at GAME HQ.

"Hi Jason,

Unfortunately I no longer work in Customer Services so do not have any information on this at all.
I would advise contacting Customer Service and they will be able to answer any questions you have.

Kind Regards,"


----------



## Ashtot

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Replicate isn't even DLC, it's base game jank that everyone can abuse.



yeah, i just find that those skills are obsolete

if everyone has them they give no advantage so its needless


----------



## himeki

Matt0106 said:


> Yeah that's what I thought... But because of a simple error, your game isn't where it should?? That's a mistake THEY should be paying extra for. If they can't get the Special Edition (which hopefully they can), then they should maybe throw in a whole bunch of other stuff, at least.



I just want my SE TBH ;-;


----------



## himeki

welp, gotta make a claim


----------



## himeki

there's no more special editions left


----------



## Shinrai

MayorEvvie said:


> there's no more special editions left



I feel you. ;-; There were also a few copies received here in the Philippines. I tried reserving one months before and was told that they'd call me up once they got it, so I thought it was an assurance that I'd get a copy on the release date. But then, on the day itself, they told me that there were a lot of people who lined-up earlier just to get the copy and if I wanted, I should have lined-up as well. Weird, right? Kinda sucks.


----------



## himeki

Shinrai said:


> I feel you. ;-; There were also a few copies received here in the Philippines. I tried reserving one months before and was told that they'd call me up once they got it, so I thought it was an assurance that I'd get a copy on the release date. But then, on the day itself, they told me that there were a lot of people who lined-up earlier just to get the copy and if I wanted, I should have lined-up as well. Weird, right? Kinda sucks.



no but mine is sent out but Royal Mail has lost it and game can't send a replacement


----------



## Akira-chan

MayorEvvie said:


> no but mine is sent out but Royal Mail has lost it and game can't send a replacement



can you get a refund?


----------



## Aronthaer

Hey, first of all, I feel you Evvie. I wanted a special edition but in the US they were sold out within thirty minutes of a preorder being announced in a Nintendo Direct and they never went back in stock. I understand your frustration, but hopefully you can get a refund, at the very least.

Second of all, my support log is having problems. It hasn't stored almost any of my supports from my Revelations run (which I just finished btw) but stored mine from other routes. For instance, my TakumixOboro from Revelations is completely absent (not even a C support) while my TakumixKagero from Birthright is still there. help?


----------



## bloomwaker

I don't THINK this should be an issue, but are any of them maybe saved on the 'Extra' slots? I know the extra slots save on the SD card as opposed to the cartridge, but the game reads SD cards just fine, so I'm just kind of throwing it out there as a possibility.


----------



## Aronthaer

bismuthcube said:


> I don't THINK this should be an issue, but are any of them maybe saved on the 'Extra' slots? I know the extra slots save on the SD card as opposed to the cartridge, but the game reads SD cards just fine, so I'm just kind of throwing it out there as a possibility.



That's an interesting theory, but I actually have the downloaded version so all of the slots are on the SD card.


----------



## piichinu

I love this game I'm having so much fun


----------



## himeki

AT LONG LAST ITS MINE I HAVE A COPY OF CONQUEST :')
THE DELIVERY GUY DIDNT TURN UP BEFORE WE HAD TO LEAVE SO I HAD TO GO TO THE NEAREST TOWN :')))


----------



## Aronthaer

MayorEvvie said:


> AT LONG LAST ITS MINE I HAVE A COPY OF CONQUEST :')
> THE DELIVERY GUY DIDNT TURN UP BEFORE WE HAD TO LEAVE SO I HAD TO GO TO THE NEAREST TOWN :')))



Omg, congrats!

I hope you have a ton of fun! I highly recommend you start with normal classic.


----------



## himeki

Aronthaer said:


> Omg, congrats!
> 
> I hope you have a ton of fun! I highly recommend you start with normal classic.



Yeah that's what I'm doing *^* I've managed to bribe my best friend who's camping with me ATM to let me play beach brawl on hers LOL
If my SE has arrived my the time I get home I'll have 3 copies.... I plan to return one to Amazon (prime free yey) and sell one/sell to sister haha


----------



## mogyay

i kinda regret playing birthright on normal, i thought awakening seemed pretty challenging even on the easiest setting but i'm finding this almost a bit boring (i love the game, but nothing is posing a challenge in the slightest), does anyone think i should just reset now or does it get harder? i'm about chapter 13


----------



## JasonBurrows

For anyone who owns the game... What is DVP?


----------



## Aronthaer

JasonBurrows said:


> For anyone who owns the game... What is DVP?



DVP stands for Dragon Vein Points. Every time you complete a level, you earn 1 dragon vein point (and 4-5 if it's an invasion I believe, don't quote me on that) and you also earn them by visiting and battling in other people's castles and from leaving feedback. You can spend Dragon Vein Points to upgrade buildings in your castle, and considering there are a lot of buildings and upgrades (and don't get me started on the statues) you're going to want to collect a lot of them.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Aronthaer said:


> DVP stands for Dragon Vein Points. Every time you complete a level, you earn 1 dragon vein point (and 4-5 if it's an invasion I believe, don't quote me on that) and you also earn them by visiting and battling in other people's castles and from leaving feedback. You can spend Dragon Vein Points to upgrade buildings in your castle, and considering there are a lot of buildings and upgrades (and don't get me started on the statues) you're going to want to collect a lot of them.


Hmm... Quite interesting...

May you please tell me what kind of upgrades I could potentially get for a castle? I am thinking of buying Fire Emblem Fates: Birthright at some point.


----------



## r a t

JasonBurrows said:


> Hmm... Quite interesting...
> 
> May you please tell me what kind of upgrades I could potentially get for a castle? I am thinking of buying Fire Emblem Fates: Birthright at some point.



You can upgrade a building twice, each time you upgrade a shop it usually adds more items so there's a larger variety of products, you can also upgrade the arena, so you can place more bets on the fight, basically whatever the function of the building is, its 'one upped' in the upgrade, there's a more specific list here
Each time you upgrade something it also looks slightly different, and it's usually prettier


----------



## bloomwaker

mogyay said:


> i kinda regret playing birthright on normal, i thought awakening seemed pretty challenging even on the easiest setting but i'm finding this almost a bit boring (i love the game, but nothing is posing a challenge in the slightest), does anyone think i should just reset now or does it get harder? i'm about chapter 13



If you're only this far, it won't hurt to reset if you want a challenge. Birthright is supposed to be the easiest of the three games, so it's much easier to kind of blaze through, especially with the objectives being less varied.


----------



## Holla

I'm trying to figure out who I'd like to S rank in my male playthroughs next...

Setsuna is one of my all time fave female characters so I'm thinking of picking her in Revelation or Birthright (leaning towards Revelation as I'll miss out on a child unit if I S rank with her in Birthright).

Also considering on S ranking Azura possibly



Spoiler: Revelation Spoiler



Though the whole Corrin and Azura being cousins thing bothers be a little bit. It's really only found out in Revelation though,


so S ranking with her in Conquest might be an option... That and I honestly don't care for the ladies of Nohr (marrying to Corrin wise) which I know is definitely the unpopular opinion as most people love the Nohr ladies.

And finally for my last choice I'm not really sure. I like Felicia as well as Hinoka and Sakura. For Birthright though I'd really like to get all of the child units so pairing with Scarlett may be the way to go. 

Man I'm so confused on who to pick for each path.


----------



## piichinu

Everyone who suggests birthright to new players is likely screwing them over

It's easy and incredibly boring so I'm sorry for ppl starting with it

Conquest really is not that hard on easier difficulties.


----------



## mogyay

shiida said:


> Everyone who suggests birthright to new players is likely screwing them over
> 
> It's easy and incredibly boring so I'm sorry for ppl starting with it
> 
> Conquest really is not that hard on easier difficulties.



i'm really tempted to buy conquest but i literally JUST spent ?40 on birthright ugh, i know a lot of people have all 3 but i was only planning on getting the one.. anyway, think i'm gonna reset (cry) and change difficulty it won't take too long since i guess

- - - Post Merge - - -

also i really want to marry my brother but i feel so wrong


----------



## Holla

mogyay said:


> also i really want to marry my brother but i feel so wrong



I agree the whole S ranking your brother/sister thing is rather weird. I ended up S ranking with Leo in Conquest though and it actually wasn't too bad. Turns out you aren't actually related to your "siblings" you're more like step siblings. 

Still sounds weird though I know...


----------



## mogyay

Holla said:


> I agree the whole S ranking your brother/sister thing is rather weird. I ended up S ranking with Leo in Conquest though and it actually wasn't too bad. Turns out you aren't actually related to your "siblings" you're more like step siblings.
> 
> Still sounds weird though I know...



oh really???? lol guess that's good. they should bring that up near the start so i didn't have to go through these feelings of guilt


----------



## piichinu

it's not that weird to marry your "brothers" imo 
it's usually like not a thing u think about while u play so it's fine


----------



## Jarrad

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh myyyyyyyyyyyyyy goooooooooooooooood

I'm playing through revelations for the first time and I've finally got Tsubaki and Luna up to A support and she says something along the lines of "I can't help but cry because you remind me so much of my mother who passed away shortly ago." and it's just struck me that Laslow, Odin and Luna are from the same universe that Lucina's from in Awakening, since Luna tells of her mother being dead, meaning that they were on their way to the past in the Avatar of Awakening's universe, but must have gotten lost somewhere along the lines and ended up in the fates universe. 

And maybe this would confirm that their original classes were the ones present in fates (specifically Odin/Owain's), since he's a Myrmidon In awakening, which if linked to fates must take place after the events of fates. Which means that he was probably born a Dark mage, inheriting his mother's (Lissa's) magic, since she uses magical staves to heal people.

I really hope all of these portals and alternative worlds are explained in a future fire emblem game. I feel like it's all foreshadowing for some major plot in the future

ugh fire emblem is gr8

- - - Post Merge - - -



shiida said:


> Everyone who suggests birthright to new players is likely screwing them over
> 
> It's easy and incredibly boring so I'm sorry for ppl starting with it
> 
> Conquest really is not that hard on easier difficulties.



Ehh not really. Birthright is still pretty challenging if you play on any game mode but Normal. It was my first play through before Nohr and Revelations and I'm so glad that it was. I found myself soft-restarting *a lot* because I don't like to have any of my units die. If you played on lunatic mode and still think it's easy then pls stop ur bragging lol. Birthright is so much better! I got introduced to all of the new mechanics and units. I also got to sympathise more with the Nohrian siblings, especially seeing 



Spoiler



Xander kill his own sister unintentionally


. It's definitely my favourite out of the two storylines (not going to include Revelations)

I played through Nohr and it felt so lifeless and boring in comparison to Birthright. It felt a little too much like Awakening with all of the bland exclusive characters. The designs for Hoshido were so unique, whereas Nohr was clearly just a blatant Awakening-inspired theme, with the dark armour and excessive light hair which every other character seems to have. The storyline didn't really make sense for Conquest too, like one minute they have to traverse through a deadly swamp (for some reason), and the next they're taking a visit to the Wind village? It doesn't seem very well planned out, and it definitely doesn't flow as well as the Hoshidan storyline does. Plus the character deaths in Conquest sucked ass lmao. There was no heart-throbbing death like there was in Birthright. You didn't get to experience the cute little sister of yours turning her back on everything she knew to help a couple of assassins find a way into her home. Instead just a lifeless Sakura who doesn't seem to show much sympathy towards Corrin when he comes to claim Hoshido for his father.

I honestly find it bizarre how you find Conquest to be the best of both versions. Like you can tell so much that they spent much more time making the Birthright storyline than the Conquest.

(if you decide to reply to this then please like the post, otherwise I probably won't ever see your reply since I'm not regular on this forum anymore).


----------



## mogyay

shiida said:


> it's not that weird to marry your "brothers" imo
> it's usually like not a thing u think about while u play so it's fine



in the end it wouldn't have bothered me enough to not marry him but idk, i was feeling a bit weird (i have a brother maybe that's why who knows)

also i'm now playing on difficult and classic mode and i suck but i'm happy it's harder


----------



## piichinu

@jarrad yea i played on lunatic and i still thought it was easy. not sure how that's bragging tho since you're the one who brought it up lol. honestly im not gonna comment on the stories because all the stories in this game weren't good. so that's why im factoring in difficulty more than storyline or w/e. say what you will but the repetitive objectives and "easier" units make birthright way too boring and simple. as for the designs i don't see anything wrong with nohr's designs or hoshido's for that matter? they're both pretty cool imo. and no, i don't think conquest is better? im js that for new players playing birthright might really put them off the series because it was just...tedious to get through. on lunatic classic with very few resets literally all i needed was ryoma to plow through every single enemy. you don't even have to try. and for me easy isn't very fun. it was just something that i forced myself to get through which didnt make it too enjoyable.

PS - not saying there's anything wrong with easy difficulties, I use them for theme runs and cool my castle setups. however for my first playthrough of something, i would want something beatable, but not something that's like completely braindead. im js that with both the storylines being totally bland, i felt that i had to turn to something actually challenging to enjoy myself. but then again it's all subjective. so



mogyay said:


> in the end it wouldn't have bothered me enough to not marry him but idk, i was feeling a bit weird (i have a brother maybe that's why who knows)
> 
> also i'm now playing on difficult and classic mode and i suck but i'm happy it's harder


i have a brother as well but i never thought about that either LOL. it's less weird when you know everything about corrins backstory so that's understandable. is it better now that it's actually kind of challenging?


----------



## Ayaya

That's why when people ask for which route to start, I usually say go for Birthright for story and easier gameplay, and Conquest for better gameplay. Personally I care more about stories so if I had started with Conquest, I would be very turned off by how bad the story is even though the game is fun, kind of like my experience with Bravely Default. I wouldn't have bought other paths too fearing the story would be as bad. 

It was after I was close to finishing Birthright that I was sure I want to buy Conquest and Revelations. The story in Birthright made me curios about Nohr's side of the story, and the ending of the game made me want to buy Revelations to get the full explanation. 

I hope IS won't repeat these multiple games thing for their next installment, because if we have to choose sides again, I prefer doing it halfway through the story like Radiata Stories did than early in the game. Now that new players are reintroduced to the harder gameplay, maybe we could have Conquest's map design with Phoenix mode and more focus on the story + supports, please?


----------



## himeki

Jarrad said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh myyyyyyyyyyyyyy goooooooooooooooood
> 
> I'm playing through revelations for the first time and I've finally got Tsubaki and Luna up to A support and she says something along the lines of "I can't help but cry because you remind me so much of my mother who passed away shortly ago." and it's just struck me that Laslow, Odin and Luna are from the same universe that Lucina's from in Awakening, since Luna tells of her mother being dead, meaning that they were on their way to the past in the Avatar of Awakening's universe, but must have gotten lost somewhere along the lines and ended up in the fates universe.
> 
> And maybe this would confirm that their original classes were the ones present in fates (specifically Odin/Owain's), since he's a Myrmidon In awakening, which if linked to fates must take place after the events of fates. Which means that he was probably born a Dark mage, inheriting his mother's (Lissa's) magic, since she uses magical staves to heal people.
> 
> I really hope all of these portals and alternative worlds are explained in a future fire emblem game. I feel like it's all foreshadowing for some major plot in the future
> 
> ugh fire emblem is gr8



lmao nice theory but


Spoiler



it confirms in Hidden Truths that it's Post-Awakening, they were called by Anankos because he asked them to save his world, and the class difference is becaus Owain says he wants to try magic out


----------



## JasonBurrows

Just out of curiosity... Does anyone know what the strongest weapon in each game is or is this a Google search thing?
I was hoping that someone here would be awesome enough to tell me.


----------



## Ashtot

lol rip theory


----------



## piichinu

JasonBurrows said:


> Just out of curiosity... Does anyone know what the strongest weapon in each game is or is this a Google search thing?
> I was hoping that someone here would be awesome enough to tell me.



what?? aside from the legendary weapons id probably say any S rank weapons excluding the "spy" series??
not sure how to answer this since all weapons are so different

- - - Post Merge - - -

this is obviously not counting things like str halved until next use or whatever


----------



## himeki

had to give up on my se now ;w;


----------



## JasonBurrows

MayorEvvie said:


> had to give up on my se now ;w;


I hope those complete clowns at GAME are going to refund you...


----------



## himeki

JasonBurrows said:


> I hope those complete clowns at GAME are going to refund you...



Yeah, I claimed a refund earlier today. I'm assuming it was stolen as GAME uses stupidly obvious packaging with GAME written all over it...


----------



## JasonBurrows

MayorEvvie said:


> Yeah, I claimed a refund earlier today. I'm assuming it was stolen as GAME uses stupidly obvious packaging with GAME written all over it...


No promises. But I will keep a look out for another and let you know if and when I see one.


----------



## himeki

JasonBurrows said:


> But I will keep a look out for another and let you know if and when I see one.



I can't, no point.


----------



## Meew

wow finally i can join this thread bc my SE arrived, it was so hard to not looking at the fates tags uughh
also shoutout to all european fellows - we finally got it omg (since a week but still) \o/

i began with birthright & i love it so much D:


----------



## himeki

Meew said:


> wow finally i can join this thread bc my SE arrived, it was so hard to not looking at the fates tags uughh
> also shoutout to all european fellows - we finally got it omg (since a week but still) \o/
> 
> i began with birthright & i love it so much D:



if you dont mind me asking, where did you order yours from? :O


----------



## mogyay

shiida said:


> i have a brother as well but i never thought about that either LOL. it's less weird when you know everything about corrins backstory so that's understandable. is it better now that it's actually kind of challenging?



yes it's far better. i recommend for anyone playing birthright to play at least on difficulty and classic mode cause you can just turn it down anyway. also this is probably such a dumb question but i don't need conquest to buy revelation do i?


----------



## himeki

mogyay said:


> yes it's far better. i recommend for anyone playing birthright to play at least on difficulty and classic mode cause you can just turn it down anyway. also this is probably such a dumb question but i don't need conquest to buy revelation do i?


revelation can be bought straight away ^^


----------



## himeki

anyone else noticed this?









Soleil is wearing Olivia's headband.


----------



## Matt0106

MayorEvvie said:


> anyone else noticed this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soleil is wearing Olivia's headband.



OMG!!!! NO I HAVE NOT NOTICED!! But that's cute because now she has a token of her grandmother 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, I'm terribly sorry about your SE, MayorEvvie.  Regardless, I hope you could still have fun with the Conquest Version you bought.


----------



## himeki

Matt0106 said:


> OMG!!!! NO I HAVE NOT NOTICED!! But that's cute because now she has a token of her grandmother
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also, I'm terribly sorry about your SE, MayorEvvie.  Regardless, I hope you could still have fun with the Conquest Version you bought.



yes but how did laslow get her hairband?

and nothing can be done about it now T.T its because game uses the crappy packaging lmao

btw this is my castle adress atm, items are wheat and sapphire, should be pretty easy to win ^^ 02276-35453-30126-18010


----------



## Matt0106

MayorEvvie said:


> yes but how did laslow get her hairband?
> 
> and nothing can be done about it now T.T its because game uses the crappy packaging lmao
> 
> btw this is my castle adress atm, items are wheat and sapphire, should be pretty easy to win ^^ 02276-35453-30126-18010



Idk, maybe he was with her when she died so he took that as a token and gave it to Soleil. That or it's just an easter egg, but I feel like it has more symbolism than that


----------



## himeki

Matt0106 said:


> Idk, maybe he was with her when she died so he took that as a token and gave it to Soleil. That or it's just an easter egg, but I feel like it has more symbolism than that



I dunno now because it confirms they're from post-awakening but not in the future so she's not dead :/


----------



## piichinu

she could have died after the war who knows


----------



## Jarrad

MayorEvvie said:


> yes but how did laslow get her hairband?
> 
> and nothing can be done about it now T.T its because game uses the crappy packaging lmao
> 
> btw this is my castle adress atm, items are wheat and sapphire, should be pretty easy to win ^^ 02276-35453-30126-18010



He probably either had it as a memento or just remembered what it looked like and had one made to give to his daughter. 

I guess it's not really much of a surprise though, considering how Caeldori also wears a similar accessory to her grandmother (her hair band w/ the pegasus wings).


----------



## piichinu

laslow got his mother's headband, selena got a kimono from her mother, and odin lost his brand


----------



## himeki

God I'm raging I had 2 god damned kitsune left aND AN ILLUSION KILLED GUNTER I HAD TO RESTART IT ALL


----------



## bloomwaker

I'm dreading playing that map again. 8(


----------



## himeki

lithelotus said:


> I'm dreading playing that map again. 8(



I finally finished it, and 20 but 21 is killing me...I'm tempted just to use camilla and corrin, use a dragon vein at every opportunity and make sure their inventories are just pure elixirs.


----------



## himeki

woo managed to win 21 by pairing up corrin will camilla and just running


----------



## himeki

omg i just found out they announced an elise nendoroid i need it


----------



## JasonBurrows

Just an honest query here...
I have a Video Game Collection document on my computer and I need to know as to whether or not I can add Fire Emblem Fates: Birthright and Fire Emblem Fates: Conquest in my Video Game Collection document as separate titles or does it have to be Fire Emblem Fates on its own?

Sorry if confusing.


----------



## suede

I'd do them separately. It's a bit dependent on what kind of list you're making though, since you could count one path as DLC I guess.


----------



## JasonBurrows

suede said:


> I'd do them separately. It's a bit dependent on what kind of list you're making though, since you could count one path as DLC I guess.


This is what I have done regarding my Video Game Collection.

Nintendo 3DS Games:

1.	Super Street Fighter IV: 3D Edition
2.	Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time 3D
3.	Super Mario 3D Land
4.	Sonic Generations
5.	Mario Kart 7
6.	The Sims 3
7.	Super Pok?mon Rumble
8.	Kid Icarus: Uprising
9.	Mario Tennis Open
10.	New Super Mario Bros. 2
11.	Paper Mario Sticker Star
12.	Luigi’s Mansion 2
13.	Donkey Kong Country Returns 3D
14.	Animal Crossing New Leaf
15.	Mario and Luigi: Dream Team Bros.
16.	Pok?mon X
17.	Pok?mon Y
18.	Harvest Moon 3D: A New Beginning
19.	Sonic Lost World
20.	Legend of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds
21.	Scribblenaut’s Unlimited
22.	Mario Party: Island Tour
23.	Yoshi’s New Island
24.	Mario Golf World Tour
25.	Hometown Story
26.	Fantasy Life
27.	Kirby Triple Deluxe
28.	Tomodachi Life
29.	Pok?mon Omega Ruby
30.	Pok?mon Alpha Sapphire
31.	Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask 3D
32.	Puzzles and Dragons Z + Puzzles and Dragons: Super Mario Bros. Edition
33.	Code Name: S.T.E.A.M
34.	Harvest Moon 3D: The Lost Valley
35.	Legend of Zelda: Tri-Force Heroes
36.	Chibi-Robo! Zip Lash
37.	Rodea the Sky Soldier
38.	Story of Seasons
39.	Hyrule Warriors Legends
40.	Fire Emblem Fates: Birthright
41.	Fire Emblem Fates: Conquest
42.	Kirby: Planet Robobot


----------



## suede

I meant like if you're doing a list of all the physical games you own, you could have one noted down as DLC. But if it's just a general "games I own" I'd do it like that, since they are sold separately.


----------



## JasonBurrows

suede said:


> I meant like if you're doing a list of all the physical games you own, you could have one noted down as DLC. But if it's just a general "games I own" I'd do it like that, since they are sold separately.


I am just covering physical games in my Video Game Collection.


----------



## suede

Then I'd note down that one of the paths is DLC.


----------



## Cress

hdbsnsodndjsbsjxnsisbsbzi this is great


----------



## piichinu

JasonBurrows said:


> This is what I have done regarding my Video Game Collection.
> 
> Nintendo 3DS Games:
> 
> 1.	Super Street Fighter IV: 3D Edition
> 2.	Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time 3D
> 3.	Super Mario 3D Land
> 4.	Sonic Generations
> 5.	Mario Kart 7
> 6.	The Sims 3
> 7.	Super Pok?mon Rumble
> 8.	Kid Icarus: Uprising
> 9.	Mario Tennis Open
> 10.	New Super Mario Bros. 2
> 11.	Paper Mario Sticker Star
> 12.	Luigi’s Mansion 2
> 13.	Donkey Kong Country Returns 3D
> 14.	Animal Crossing New Leaf
> 15.	Mario and Luigi: Dream Team Bros.
> 16.	Pok?mon X
> 17.	Pok?mon Y
> 18.	Harvest Moon 3D: A New Beginning
> 19.	Sonic Lost World
> 20.	Legend of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds
> 21.	Scribblenaut’s Unlimited
> 22.	Mario Party: Island Tour
> 23.	Yoshi’s New Island
> 24.	Mario Golf World Tour
> 25.	Hometown Story
> 26.	Fantasy Life
> 27.	Kirby Triple Deluxe
> 28.	Tomodachi Life
> 29.	Pok?mon Omega Ruby
> 30.	Pok?mon Alpha Sapphire
> 31.	Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask 3D
> 32.	Puzzles and Dragons Z + Puzzles and Dragons: Super Mario Bros. Edition
> 33.	Code Name: S.T.E.A.M
> 34.	Harvest Moon 3D: The Lost Valley
> 35.	Legend of Zelda: Tri-Force Heroes
> 36.	Chibi-Robo! Zip Lash
> 37.	Rodea the Sky Soldier
> 38.	Story of Seasons
> 39.	Hyrule Warriors Legends
> 40.	Fire Emblem Fates: Birthright
> 41.	Fire Emblem Fates: Conquest
> 42.	Kirby: Planet Robobot



why do you own so many bad/boring games?


----------



## Matt0106

@shiida He's a collector. Though, ***IMO*** the whole collection being brought up was a bit unnecessary...


----------



## piichinu

Matt0106 said:


> @shiida He's a collector. Though, ***IMO*** the whole collection being brought up was a bit unnecessary...



shouldnt collections be made of good stuff tho? i dont see why a bad and easy collection is something to brag about. but i dunno.


----------



## Matt0106

JasonBurrows said:


> This is what I have done regarding my Video Game Collection.
> 
> Nintendo 3DS Games:
> 
> 1.	Super Street Fighter IV: 3D Edition
> 2.	Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time 3D
> 3.	Super Mario 3D Land
> 4.	Sonic Generations
> 5.	Mario Kart 7
> 6.	The Sims 3
> 7.	Super Pok?mon Rumble
> 8.	Kid Icarus: Uprising
> 9.	Mario Tennis Open
> 10.	New Super Mario Bros. 2
> 11.	Paper Mario Sticker Star
> 12.	Luigi?s Mansion 2
> 13.	Donkey Kong Country Returns 3D
> 14.	Animal Crossing New Leaf
> 15.	Mario and Luigi: Dream Team Bros.
> 16.	Pok?mon X
> 17.	Pok?mon Y
> 18.	Harvest Moon 3D: A New Beginning
> 19.	Sonic Lost World
> 20.	Legend of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds
> 21.	Scribblenaut?s Unlimited
> 22.	Mario Party: Island Tour
> 23.	Yoshi?s New Island
> 24.	Mario Golf World Tour
> 25.	Hometown Story
> 26.	Fantasy Life
> 27.	Kirby Triple Deluxe
> 28.	Tomodachi Life
> 29.	Pok?mon Omega Ruby
> 30.	Pok?mon Alpha Sapphire
> 31.	Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask 3D
> 32.	Puzzles and Dragons Z + Puzzles and Dragons: Super Mario Bros. Edition
> 33.	Code Name: S.T.E.A.M
> 34.	Harvest Moon 3D: The Lost Valley
> 35.	Legend of Zelda: Tri-Force Heroes
> 36.	Chibi-Robo! Zip Lash
> 37.	Rodea the Sky Soldier
> 38.	Story of Seasons
> 39.	Hyrule Warriors Legends
> 40.	Fire Emblem Fates: Birthright
> 41.	Fire Emblem Fates: Conquest
> 42.	Kirby: Planet Robobot



When you brag about something that isn't very relevant to the actual thread... ?????????


----------



## bloomwaker

MayorEvvie said:


> omg i just found out they announced an elise nendoroid i need it



Elise is my favorite little sister. <3 

Sakura's cute too, but Elise is just cuter to me.


----------



## vogelbiene

i'm so excited i found a fe fates thread??
hnng
i love this game so much, even if it ripped
my whole heart out ;v;
i mean, i love the whole fe series but yknow
this was amazing uvu​


----------



## Matt0106

vogelbiene said:


> i'm so excited i found a fe fates thread??
> hnng
> i love this game so much, even if it ripped
> my whole heart out ;v;
> i mean, i love the whole fe series but yknow
> this was amazing uvu​



I'm glad you're enjoying it, and welcome to the FE Fates thread! If you have any questions, please don't hesitate to ask! There are a lot of great and experienced players that would be glad to help you!


----------



## himeki

vogelbiene said:


> i'm so excited i found a fe fates thread??
> hnng
> i love this game so much, even if it ripped
> my whole heart out ;v;
> i mean, i love the whole fe series but yknow
> this was amazing uvu​



hi is that leo in your icon


----------



## Cress

I thought this would be fun to do now that the game is released everywhere:
https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/KXPGVMY
*VOTE FOR YOUR FAVORITE CHARACTER!*
I'm just copying the Japanese survey and they split it between favorite male and female characters. The characters are also listed in the order of the Japanese results so you can see how they compare. (I left out Corrin and Kana since they are both genders and they didn't feel like hey would fit in.) You can post what you voted for here along with reasons if you want to.

My favorites are Silas and Soleil.


----------



## vogelbiene

Matt0106 said:


> I'm glad you're enjoying it, and welcome to the FE Fates thread! If you have any questions, please don't hesitate to ask! There are a lot of great and experienced players that would be glad to help you!


thank you so much for the warm welcome!! i
will most likely ask a lot of questions quq



MayorEvvie said:


> hi is that leo in your icon


yep!! it sure is lmao
i love leo so very much (as well as silas but
y'know)

- - - Post Merge - - -



PuffleKirby21 said:


> I thought this would be fun to do now that the game is released everywhere:
> https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/KXPGVMY
> *VOTE FOR YOUR FAVORITE CHARACTER!*
> I'm just copying the Japanese survey and they split it between favorite male and female characters. The characters are also listed in the order of the Japanese results so you can see how they compare. (I left out Corrin and Kana since they are both genders and they didn't feel like hey would fit in.) You can post what you voted for here along with reasons if you want to.
> 
> My favorites are Silas and Soleil.





ahh, I couldn't choose both leo and silas quq
but leo, silas, charlotte and sakura are my 
favourites uvu
(I chose leo and charlotte on the survey
though quq)


----------



## Cress

4 votes so far, and the only character with more than 1 vote is Leo!


----------



## himeki

PuffleKirby21 said:


> 4 votes so far, and the only character with more than 1 vote is Leo!



that's because Leo is best haha
I voted for Leo(cause marrying him in conquest and revelations) and Nina because..well..nina's Nina.


----------



## bloomwaker

Voted for Leo and Camilla. 

I like both Xander and Leo, but I prefer Leo's design and personality just a touch more. I voted for Camilla because of some of the subtleties of her character... and maybe some of the less subtle parts of her personality, too.


----------



## Holla

I voted for Silas and Setsuna. It was close between her and Elise though to be honest.


----------



## KingKazuma

I voted for Izana & Reina!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I voted for Leo and Anna. I find Leo to be a pretty interesting character in general, even if he never really helps in battle that much (I'm playing Revelation and I got him kinda late in the game, so that's probably my fault). And Anna? Well, even if she was more help in Awakening than Fates, I find Anna to be really useful as a dual sword wielder and healer.


----------



## TykiButterfree

I voted for Niles and Setsuna. Gotta love the archers. 

I haven't beaten any of the stories yet though. I waste too much time visiting castles and trying for support conversations. lol


----------



## Cam1

I voted Silas and Peri, although for female I was between her and Hana.


----------



## Waveshine

Voted for Camilla and Laslow!
I was debating whether to vote for Elise or Camilla, lol


----------



## dude98

Aside from the Awakening kids I like Dwyer, Camilla, Kaden, and Silas.

Also I made Jakob marry Kagerou and he inherits lethality. 0-0


----------



## piichinu

siegbert and charlotte
was also stuck between takumi and soleil which I like equally but the other 2 are less popular so I gave them a boost.


----------



## Ayaya

Voted for Takumi and Oboro.


----------



## Alienfish

Sooo I finally had some quiche so I could get Birthright... Seems like I'm gonna like this, I'm an absolute sucker for games where you can create you own character and customize it, heh.. Whoever thought it was a good idea to add that english crap of a dub can go shove one though.


----------



## Amilee

aah omg i love this game so so much.
i finished birthright and conquest and im now in the middle of revelation. c:
i think i never was sooo in love with a story of a game. its just really amazing and sad.
and i love kaze. haha


----------



## himeki

fates badges are on uk badge arcade! gottem all LOL


----------



## Alienfish

Bahah I've become such a trash on this game now, I just wanna get Conquest too. Kinda wish I got the special edition with all three routes and stuff but considering how messy the EU release was/is but yeah such a good game aside from the dubs.


----------



## GalacticGhost

i just got birthright today  i haven't started playing it yet, so the only thing i know about the characters is that corrin is in smash lol, so i'm not voting on who is my favourite yet

fates will be the first fe game i've played (unless the demo for awakening counts), so i'm not too sure on what to expect. hopefully it's gonna be good ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

i just got birthright today  i haven't started playing it yet, so the only thing i know about the characters is that corrin is in smash lol, so i'm not voting on who is my favourite yet

fates will be the first fe game i've played (unless the demo for awakening counts), so i'm not too sure on what to expect. hopefully it's gonna be good ^^


----------



## #1 Senpai

i have fire emblem fates conquest, the first fire emblem game i've played besides the awakening demo ig.. i couldn't even finish the bloody endgame on normal LOL (noob) so i restarted..but on lunatic now haha rip me but soon i might get the special edition, woo

but i voted for Silas because wth!! he's so cute *w*
and i voted for Camilla cos she's hot haha


----------



## GalacticGhost

i'm at the fifth chapter now, and so far i'd say my favourite is elise! why must she be nohrian tho orz


----------



## TykiButterfree

Conquest is weird. It seems the chapters alternate between easy and impossible. And I play on casual too. I don't know how my friends pass any of those missions on classic. I tend to lose the same character every mission until they start getting levels. Totally effective training.


----------



## Meew

guys i need your help ; v ;
i got kaden s rank with mozu in revelation & i also finished the paralogue to get selkie!
but now.. she is gone D: i cannot find her anywhere, and her paralogue is also gone..
i play the mode were the chars return in the next chapter so she couldnt die ;;

welp q_q


----------



## himeki

Meew said:


> guys i need your help ; v ;
> i got kaden s rank with mozu in revelation & i also finished the paralogue to get selkie!
> but now.. she is gone D: i cannot find her anywhere, and her paralogue is also gone..
> i play the mode were the chars return in the next chapter so she couldnt die ;;
> 
> welp q_q



uhhhh did you make sure to talk to her with kaden? i think you have to im not sure ;w; i did mozu!selkie too!


----------



## Holla

A friend of mine is trying to do something rather interesting with their game. He's making as many units as possible into Maids and Butlers (and being careful with pairings to give as many characters a possible access to these classes).

Not sure if he's using a male or female avatar but he plans on having a whole Maid/Butler army led by Corrin.

And interesting idea for sure lol.


----------



## Amilee

Meew said:


> guys i need your help ; v ;
> i got kaden s rank with mozu in revelation & i also finished the paralogue to get selkie!
> but now.. she is gone D: i cannot find her anywhere, and her paralogue is also gone..
> i play the mode were the chars return in the next chapter so she couldnt die ;;
> 
> welp q_q


maybe you need to do the next chapter?? maybe paralogues dont count as chapters? idk D:
and i did kaden and mozu too


----------



## Matt0106

Amilee said:


> maybe you need to do the next chapter?? maybe paralogues dont count as chapters? idk D:
> and i did kaden and mozu too



Don't you have to talk to her?


----------



## Cress

Time to post the results of the survey!

For the guys, Leo and Silas tied for first with 5 votes each! Takumi and Kaze tied for third with 2 votes each. Niles, Odin, Laslow, Saizo, Dwyer, Izana, and Siegbert all had 1 vote each.

For the ladies, Camilla was first place with 3 votes! Oboro, Charlotte, Setsuna, Selkie, and Peri tied for second with 2 votes each. Azura, Nina, Soleil, Selena, Effie, Mozu, Kagero, Anna, and Reina had 1 vote each.


----------



## Meew

Argh, that could it be.. im so dumb ;;
but thank you guys for helping! Mozu x Kaden yeah 8D


----------



## Nightmares

Still haven't finished Awakening 

I accidently deleted my save file, and I've only felt like restarting now


----------



## Damniel

After like months of not having time/motivation to play video games, I decided to restart conquest on lunatic. I really like the challenge, but it's definitely hard! 

My favorite characters would probably be Soleli, Velouria, and the Avatar. I like the different style Hoshido has with the Japanese theme as apposed to the typical European themed FE games. But I feel a lot more attached to the characters and overall dark style of Nohr. So yeah I'm Nohrian scum too.


----------



## Alienfish

#nohrian scum 5lyf

but yeah caved in and got conquest now, i so much like those characters better but yeah i don't mind playing either side tbh so tis gonna be fun!


----------



## piichinu

lol when I was a noob I was nohrian scum but I opened my eyes and became hoshidan scum (I hate all the hoshidan siblings except takumi but I love all the nohr siblings and nohr's characters more which doesn't even make sense??)
still think valla's the best tho


----------



## Alienfish

nohrian characters best cast though haha. and no it doesn't lol 

camilla 5 lyf tho


----------



## TykiButterfree

Nightmares said:


> Still haven't finished Awakening
> 
> I accidently deleted my save file, and I've only felt like restarting now



Oh no! The same thing happened to me too. And I think I was around ch 20. My poor team is so weak now.

I think I am getting close to beating the conquest story. I just got the level 3 hot spring. (priorities)


----------



## Alienfish

Playing past the obligatory 6 chapters and a few more, I can say I prefer Conquest so bad now ha, way better character and Elise is freaking adorbs (also Camilla waifu ofc) and to be honest I prefer the non-grinding way between actual chapters cause unless you want to build an upgrade every freaking thing at once it's not really needed, you can do fine still (yes I'm a noob and play on Phoenix but what the hell fights are supposed to be fun not be like omfgzors you lose a dude 5lyf) I play it because I like the storyline yes..

I kinda wanna get Awakening now to see if it has aged honestly


----------



## Nightmares

Ahhh I got Fates: Birthright!!

I'm so conflicted right now....I don't want to fight the Nohrians but.... ;_____;


----------



## Alienfish

Nightmares said:


> Ahhh I got Fates: Birthright!!
> 
> I'm so conflicted right now....I don't want to fight the Nohrians but.... ;_____;



I felt the same way in a bit but yeah I'm glad I'm on Conquest now, glad I got to experince both but yeah I prefer Conquest since I'm not a hardcore castle grinder and you can do well on Conquest as well. Idk, I felt Birthright was more 'meh' since you could grind a bit too much, idek. I was never a hardcore player so xD


----------



## Draco

Will there be a 3rd DLC Pack ?.


----------



## Nightmares

Can we talk about how cuuute Selkie is <3


----------



## Draco

so is that a no on 3rd  map pack ?


----------



## Nightmares

Draco said:


> so is that a no on 3rd  map pack ?



Just Google it or something //shrug

It's really not that hard lmao


----------



## Ragdoll

i lost birthright a couple of months ago so i restarted awakening and friend let me borrow conquest so im not too bummed out but i just found birthright now??????? in the meds cabinet smh 

im thinking i should restart bc i wanna start fresh but gdi most of my allies already have gud skill sets and nice mates.


----------



## Alienfish

Ragdoll said:


> i lost birthright a couple of months ago so i restarted awakening and friend let me borrow conquest so im not too bummed out but i just found birthright now??????? in the meds cabinet smh
> 
> im thinking i should restart bc i wanna start fresh but gdi most of my allies already have gud skill sets and nice mates.



Eh well if you're doing Birthright you can as well restart since you can p much grind all you want and get it back more or less, Conquest might be a bit more annoying though.


----------



## Aronthaer

Been playing a lot of League and Garen reminds me of Arthur. I'm sorry for what I've done.


----------



## GalacticGhost

"filled with nohrian scum" fITE ME BC I'M HOSHIDAN SCUM

why must it take forever to level up advanced classes tho, especially non-healer ones? the most exp i've seen them get for killing an enemy is 1 exp orz i don't want kaze to only be a level 1 master ninja 5ever D:


----------



## vogelbiene

i'm laughing @ the whole nohrian scum thing

i'm nohrian scum. ur nohrian scum. opera is nohrian scum

bUT ON ANOTHER NOTE(S) I have a few things I wanna say;

a) garon reminds me of gorilla. no joke. like smh man who lets a
gorilla freaking run a country.

b) in an au I believe that leo would be a hard-core ballerina and
camilla would be the full-on dance mum. no regrets.

and
c) who, in revelations, are the best pairing for ultimate children??
like, who did you guys ship together?? so far I got nyx and hayato,
selena and subaki, charlotte and benny, kaze and beruka, saizo
and kagaro and I'm torn between making niles marry setsuna or
oboro. mmm. i rlly like all of setsuna's support convos though.
oh!! and rinka and azama bc that was hilarious.


----------



## Alienfish

best thread title though 

anyways been playing some more Awakening now and let's say it's aged good, but I very much prefer the Fates gameplay (not only because easier game settings) but tbh it's more interesting and a bit more alive than Awakening tbh.


----------



## Cress

Just curious, what DLC has Europe gotten recently?


----------



## Aronthaer

Hey if any of y'all wanna have a cool castle battle my whole castle is boss units I've captured and my avatar. I recommend having a full team of level 20-25 advanced classes if you're going the no handicap route. it took me forever to capture all the bosses so swing by kthanks

Address: 09479-24024-45414-35026


----------



## himeki

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Just curious, what DLC has Europe gotten recently?



Everything that NA has


----------



## Aronthaer

EvviePB said:


> Everything that NA has



I bought all the NA DLC. guilty as charged haha


----------



## FancyThat

vogelbiene said:


> i'm laughing @ the whole nohrian scum thing
> 
> i'm nohrian scum. ur nohrian scum. opera is nohrian scum
> 
> bUT ON ANOTHER NOTE(S) I have a few things I wanna say;
> 
> a) garon reminds me of gorilla. no joke. like smh man who lets a
> gorilla freaking run a country.
> 
> b) in an au I believe that leo would be a hard-core ballerina and
> camilla would be the full-on dance mum. no regrets.
> 
> and
> c) who, in revelations, are the best pairing for ultimate children??
> like, who did you guys ship together?? so far I got nyx and hayato,
> selena and subaki, charlotte and benny, kaze and beruka, saizo
> and kagaro and I'm torn between making niles marry setsuna or
> oboro. mmm. i rlly like all of setsuna's support convos though.
> oh!! and rinka and azama bc that was hilarious.



I've not long started my revelations play through, I like Benny and Charlotte and Saizo and Kagaro as pairs as well just for feels. I plan to pair Odin with Elise and Kaze with Rinkah maybe. I'm tempted to put Azama with Sakura but I'm not sure yet.



Aronthaer said:


> I bought all the NA DLC. guilty as charged haha



I got the map packs 1 and 2 in Europe  I think that's all the DLC available, I can't help but buy all DLC available in games I like.


----------

